# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Πειραιά - ΟΛΠ (Piraeus - PPA report)

## Anonymous

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά λόγω συσσώρευσης λάσπης χάνει το βάθος του. Εμφανές πρόβλημα στην προβλήματα του Αγ. Διονυσίου όπου κολλάνε τα πλοία ............

----------


## efouskayak

Βοήθεια μας  :roll:

----------


## chrb

Πριν λίγο καιρό είχε κολλήσει και το Lissos και λίγο αργότερα το Lato νομίζω.

----------


## andreas

Όντως και πιο παλιά ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ

----------


## xara

Το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή στον Πειραιά, δεκαετία του ΄60. Στο βάθος το ΠΑΤΡΑ του Ευθυμιάδη και το ΙΣΘΜΙΑ της HML.

Πειραιάς, δεκαετία 70.
Τα δυο πλοία μπροστα, ειναι τα Syria η Al Gazayer, που εκανε τη γραμμή Ελλάδα-Αίγυπτος, της United Arab Maritime και το  Apollon XI της Ηπειρωτικής.
Στο βάθος ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ (ex- MARIA GORTHON), και ΜΙΝΩΣ (ex- SOYA MARGARETA), του Ευθυμιάδη.

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα.
Το μεγάλο πλοίο ειναι το  Moltke, της εταιρείας HAPAG, που εκανε το δρομολόγιο Γένοβα-Πειραιάς.




Πηγή: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## che

Εδεσε σημερα το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ για επισκευη περιπου για 2 μηνες,και βρισκεται διπλα απο το JETFERRY στα λεμοναδικα

Επισης σημερα ηρθε και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ,ειναι δεμενο διπλα απο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ στο λιμεναρχειο.

----------


## che

Εχθες το βραδυ στο λιμανι του Πειραια με απαγορευτικο ηταν τα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.

Επισης μεσα στο λιμανι ηταν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ,ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ ΙΙ

και βεβαια ολα αυτα που ειναι σταματημενα για επισκευη :wink:

----------


## che

Στην παγοδα σημερα τα κρουαζιεροπλοια ORIANA και COSTO FORTUNA

Στην θεση που ηταν τις προηγουμενες μερες το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ειναι τωρα το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ δηλαδη πλωρη με πλωρη με τον ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ.

Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ στην γνωστη θεση στα ΛΕΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ διπλα απο το JETFERRY 1 του καπτα ΜΑΚΗ :wink:   :Very Happy:  και τα ηλεκτροματσακονα δουλευουν στο φουλ! 8O

----------


## che

Το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π του Παναγιωτακη που κανει δρομολογια Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα απο τον μωλο της ΔΕΗ σημερα στην μεγαλη του Βασιλειαδη.

----------


## MIRSINI

Χάος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά καθώς βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη επιχείρηση του λιμενικού κι της ΕΛΑΣ για τον εντοπισμό των δραστών της ληστείας στην Αγροτική Τράπεζα στη Δραπετσώνα. Οι άνδρες των δυνάμεων ασφαλείας εισέβαλαν στα πλοία Ροδάνθη και Αιτζίαν Γκλόρυ.

Όπως μετέδωσαν τα τηλεοπτικά δίκτυα, οι δράστες κατέφυγαν στο λιμάνι με μοτοσυκλέτα, για να διαφύγουν σε κάποιο από τα νησιά του Αιγαίου. Ειδικές δυνάμεις της αστυνομίας και του λιμενικού διεξάγουν ελέγχους, ενώ έχει εκκενωθεί το λιμάνι.

Οι έρευνες έχουν εξαπλωθεί σε όλο το λιμάνι, αλλά μεγαλύτερο βάρος δίνεται στα πλοία Ροδάνθη και Αιτζίαν Γκλόρυ, όπου έχουν εισβάλει άνδρες των δυνάμεων ασφαλείας και αναζητούν τους ληστές. 

Στη διάρκεια της επιχείρησης ερρίφθησαν από το Λιμενικό βόμβες κρότου λάμψης.

Πάντως, μέχρι στιγμής οι έρευνες είναι αρνητικές και είναι πιθανόν οι ληστές να εξήλθαν από άλλη πύλη του λιμανιού.

Στο χώρο έσπευσε ένα ασθενοφόρο και μια κλούβα του Λιμενικού.

Η ληστεία στην Αγροτική Τράπεζα της Δραπετσώνας σημειώθηκε νωρίτερα την Τρίτη. Οι ληστές άρπαξαν άγνωστο μέχρι στιγμής ποσόν. 

ΠΗΓΗ ΕΘΝΟΣ 31/01/2006

----------


## MIRSINI

Ερωτήματα για το "φιάσκο" της καταδίωξης των ληστών  

  2/2/2006

Επτά ερωτήματα έθεσαν με ερώτησή τους οι βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ, Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης, Ροδούλα Ζήση, Χρήστος Πρωτόπαπας, Κώστας Γείτονας, Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου, Παναγιώτης Ρήγας, Ελπίδα Τσουρή και Αγγελος Μανωλάκης, στον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ. Κεφαλογιάννη, σχετικά με «το ανθρωποκυνηγητό που εξαπέλυσαν η ΕΛΑΣ και το Λιμενικό για τη σύλληψη των δύο ληστών». Η καταδίωξη, τονίζουν οι βουλευτές, κατέληξε σε «φιάσκο» στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με μια πρωτοφανή επιχείρηση εντυπωσιασμού από κλιμάκιο 12 πάνοπλων ανδρών των Ειδικών Δυνάμεων του Λιμενικού Σώματος, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν αποκλεισθεί όλες οι πύλες του Λιμανιού επί ώρες, προκαλώντας μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια έως ότου ερευνηθούν όλα τα πλοία στις αποβάθρες. 
Η άσκοπη αυτή κινητοποίηση, υπογραμμίζουν οι βουλευτές, που ταλαιπώρησε και αναστάτωσε πολίτες, ταξιδιώτες και τα πληρώματα των πλοίων, αποδίδεται στην κακή πληροφόρηση που διαβίβασε το κέντρο της Αμεσης Δράσης στο Λιμενικό Σώμα για το ενδεχόμενο επιβίβασης των ληστών σε κάποιο πλοίο ή έστω για τον εντοπισμό τους στην Ακτή Βασιλειάδη. Στα επτά ερωτήματα που έθεσαν οι βουλευτές του ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι τα εξής: Ποιες δυνάμεις της ΕΛΑΣ κινητοποιήθηκαν, πότε και πώς για την καταδίωξη των συγκεκριμένων ληστών; Γιατί η ΕΛΑΣ δεν αξιολόγησε πληροφορία οδηγού ΤΑΞΙ, που είδε τους καταδιωκόμενους εκτός του λιμανιού του Πειραιά; Γιατί το κέντρο Αμεσης Δράσης διαβίβασε λανθασμένες και πάντως μη διασταυρωμένες κι ακριβείς πληροφορίες στην Αμεση Επέμβαση του Λιμενικού Σώματος; Γιατί το ΛΣ έκρινε αναγκαίο να εφαρμόσει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση σχέδιο που είχε εκπονηθεί για τις ανάγκες των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, για ένα απλό περιστατικό του κοινού Ποινικού Δικαίου; Γιατί, παρά τις επανειλημμένες προτροπές της ΠΟΕΠΛΣ δεν είχε προσληφθεί στο ΛΣ το απαιτούμενο προσωπικό, με αποτέλεσμα το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά να μην έχει τη δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης σκοπών σε 24ώρη βάση σε όλες τις πύλες του λιμανιού; Αληθεύει το γεγονός ότι δεν λειτουργούν οι κάμερες παρακολούθησης, που είναι εγκατεστημένες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και γιατί; Για πιο λόγο, ενώ είχε διατεθεί κατά τη διοργάνωση του «Αθήνα 2004» το σύστημα «ΤΕΤΡΑ» στο Λιμενικό Σώμα, ακολούθως απεσύρθη και ως εκ τούτου ήταν αδύνατος ο άμεσος συντονισμός των δύο υπουργείων.
ΠΗΓΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 02/02/2006

----------


## MIRSINI

To πρώτο κινέζικο πλοίο θα καταπλεύσει στον Πειραιά στις αρχές Απριλίου.Η COSCO PACIFIC θα χρησιμοποιήσει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ως διαμετακομιστικό κέντρο για τις μεταφορές της στη Μαύρη θάλασσα.

----------


## fcuk

Εδω και καποιες ημερες εχουν κανει σκατζα θεση τα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΙΝΗ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΥ εφυγαν απο την παγοδα που βρισκοντουσαν εδω και καιρο και εχουν παει μπροστα απο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ στο νεο ΥΕΝ οπου και θα ξεκινησουν οι εργασιες!

----------


## fcuk

Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ του ΣΤΡΙΝΤΖΗ στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη του βασιλειαδη

----------


## che

Εφυγε απο το λιμανι του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ εχθες το απογευμα το EMERALD(LOUIS) πηγε για δεξαμενισμο ΣΥΡΟ και αναμενεται να επιστρεψει την Κυριακη.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πόσες φορες έχει δεξαμενιστει φέτος το Emerald?Αλλη μία τουλαχιστον.

----------


## che

Στην μεγαλη του βασιλειαδη το neptune hellas(neptune lines)

----------


## fcuk

Ρυμουλκουμενο εχθες εφυγε απο τον ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ απο τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

Το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ πλαγιοδετημενο στο ''λιονταρι''

----------


## fcuk

Στην μεγαλη του βασιλειαδη εχθες το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α.

----------


## George

ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στις δεξαμενές.

----------


## fcuk

Το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια 
σκατζα θεση το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ στην θεση του HISPEED 1

----------


## fcuk

*Εκβάθυνση 

ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ* της άμεσης εκβάθυνσης του λιμανιού του Πειραιά θέτει με ερώτησή του προς τους υπουργούς ΠΕΧΩΔΕ και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ο βουλευτής Α΄ Πειραιώς και Νήσων Π. Μαντούβαλος. Στην ερώτηση του επισημαίνει ότι η άνοδος στο επίπεδο του βυθού στο λιμάνι δημιουργεί προβλήματα στα πλοία και εγκυμονεί κινδύνους. Ο κ. Μαντούβαλος ζητεί να αρχίσουν άμεσα τα έργα εκβάθυνσης του λιμανιού εν όψει μάλιστα της θερινής περιόδου κατά την οποία θα υπάρχει αυξημένη κίνηση επιβατών και οχημάτων κάτι που σημαίνει ότι τα πλοία θα έχουν μεγαλύτερο βάθος αλλά και μεγαλύτερο βύθισμα. 

*Απολύσεις 

ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ* σύγκληση της Εκτελεστικής Επιτροπής της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας ζητούν οι ναυτεργατικές Ενώσεις μηχανικών του εμπορικού ναυτικού ΠΕΜΕΝ και Στέφενσων. Οι δύο συνδικαλιστικές Ενώσεις ζητούν την άμεση ανάκληση των απολύσεων ναυτικών το τελευταίο διάστημα, την ανάκληση της πολιτικής επιστράτευσης και την ικανοποίηση των χρόνιων και οξυμένων προβλημάτων των ναυτεργατών. Όπως καταγγέλλουν οι απολύσεις ναυτεργατών λόγω της απεργίας συνεχίζονται. «Συγκεκριμένα την 1η Μαρτίου 2006 απολύθηκε ο ναυτεργάτης και μέλος της διοίκησης της ΠΕΝΕΝ Γιώργος Γιαννακόπουλος από το πλοίο "Superfast V", επειδή συμμετείχε στην απεργία». 

*Επιθεωρήσεις 

ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ* της εφαρμογής των Συμφωνιών για τον έλεγχο των πλοίων στους λιμένες (Port State Control), οι αρμόδιες Αρχές των περιοχών της Ευρώπης, Ασίας-Ειρηνικού και Νοτίου Αμερικής (Paris MOU, Tokyo MOU και Latin American MOU) έχουν προγραμματίσει να αρχίσουν από την 1η Φεβρουαρίου 2006 τη διενέργεια τρίμηνης concentrated inspection campaign για να ελεγχθεί η συμμόρφωση όλων των τύπων των πλοίων με απαιτήσεις του Παραρτήματος Ι της Δ.Σ. MARPOL. Ο έλεγχος θα γίνεται κατά τη διάρκεια των συνήθων επιθεωρήσεων. 

ΠΗΓΗ -ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ-

----------


## gvaggelas

Δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρξουν αρρυθμίες στη λειτουργία του εμπορικού λιμένα Πειραιά προσεχώς, εξαιτίας της πιθανής έλλειψης κυρίως έκτακτου προσωπικού για τη στελέχωση υπηρεσιών του. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το ενδεχόμενο αυτό είναι ορατό καθώς μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει εκδοθεί η προβλεπόμενη ΚΥΑ βάσει του νόμου περί ΔΕΚΟ (άρθρο 13 παρ 4), με αποτέλεσμα ο Οργανισμός σύντομα να βρεθεί χωρίς το έκτακτο προσωπικό για το οποίο πέρυσι είχε προκληθεί μεγίστη αναστάτωση λόγω της αντίδρασης της Eνωσης Λιμενεργατών, η οποία μάλιστα προέβη σε απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις με αφορμή και τον επιχειρηθέντα επαναπροσδιορισμό των μισθολογικών απολαβών των μελών της. Κύκλοι του Οργανισμού απέδιδαν την καθυστέρηση στις γνωστές γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες, σημειώνοντας ότι εξαιτίας αυτών σημαντικό μέρος των σχεδιασμών του Οργανισμού που είτε αφορούν στη βελτίωση του επιπέδου των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, είτε στη βελτίωση και ανάπτυξη των υποδομών βρίσκονται, ήδη εκτός των αρχικών χρονικών προγραμμάτων, με ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται για το κόστος αλλά κυρίως για την αξιοπιστία του Οργανισμού απέναντι στους χρήστες των εγκαταστάσεών του και βέβαια στους μετόχους του δεδομένου ότι ο ΟΛΠ είναι εισηγμένος στο ΧΑ. 

Πηγή: www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Σημαντική καθυστέρηση υλοποίησης των σχεδιασμών του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς που αναφέρονται στην ανάπτυξη χερσαίων χώρων έχει παρατηρηθεί, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι σχεδιασμοί αυτοί έχουν προσδιορισμένο χρονικό ορίζοντα υλοποίησης. Αν και ουσιαστικά η διοίκηση του λιμένα έχει αναφερθεί σε αυτούς τους σχεδιασμούς, η υλοποίησή τους καθυστερεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα λόγων προβλημάτων που ανάγουν στις απαιτούμενες γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες εξαιτίας της πιθανής συνεμπλοκής αρκετών υπηρεσιών συναρμόδιων υπουργείων. 
Ωστόσο η υπόθεση, σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις κύκλων των παραγωγικών τάξεων του πειραϊκού χώρου, γεννά ερωτήματα δεδομένου ότι η ανάπτυξη των συγκεκριμένων σχεδιασμών έχει συνδεθεί με την αλλαγή της φυσιογνωμίας της ευρύτερης επιλιμένιας ζώνης από Πειραιά μέχρι και Δραπετσώνα, τη βελτίωση της εικόνας του λιμένα, την παροχή ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών προς τους κατοίκους της πόλης –και όχι μόνο– και βέβαια με επενδύσεις και προκύπτουσες υπεραξίες εκατομμυρίων ευρώ. 
Η ανάπτυξη δραστηριοτήτων αξιοποίησης χερσαίων χώρων του λιμένα με το σύστημα της αυτοχρηματοδότησης ή μέσω ΣΔΙΤ χαρακτηρίζεται καινοτόμα λειτουργία που μπορεί να συμβάλει σημαντικά στην ανάπτυξη και την αύξηση της απασχόλησης στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, ιδίως στον τομέα παροχής υπηρεσιών, αποτελώντας ταυτόχρονα σημαντική πηγή εσόδων για τον Οργανισμό, που είναι και το ζητούμενο. 
Από τους σχεδιασμούς αξιοποίησης δεν έχει εξαιρεθεί ακόμη και το κτίριο που στεγάζει σήμερα τις υπηρεσίες του ΟΛΠ, συνολικής επιφάνειας 16.000 τ.μ. ενώ έμφαση δίδεται και στο ζήτημα της αξιοποίησης του κτιρίου (γνωστού ως παγόδα) που χρησιμοποιείται τα τελευταία χρόνια ως εκθεσιακός χώρος. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες, ήδη έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον από ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες για χρήση του κτιρίου με βάση την αρχική φιλοσοφία κατασκευής του, δηλαδή ως σταθμού επιβατών. Ωστόσο, η διοίκηση του λιμένα φαίνεται να προσανατολίζεται στην εκπόνηση μελέτης σκοπιμότητας για τη μελλοντική του χρήση χωρίς να αποκλείεται και το ενδεχόμενο αυτή η μελέτη να εξετάσει και την περίπτωση μετατροπής των χώρων της παγόδας σε κέντρο πολλαπλών δραστηριοτήτων (εμπορικών και ψυχαγωγικών). 
Αξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί πως η αναπαλαίωση και αξιοποίηση της υπερκατασκευής του μώλου «Κράκαρη», η μετατροπή της «Πέτρινης Αποθήκης» σε επιβατικό σταθμό αλλά και η αξιοποίηση των χώρων των πολυώροφων αποθηκών και του επιβλητικού κτιρίου του Silo που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον για τις εμπορικές δραστηριότητες του λιμένα εμπεριέχονται στο σχετικό εισηγητικό που είναι σε γνώση της ηγεσίας του ΥΕΝ. Ωστόσο, τα στοιχεία των προτάσεων αυτών δεν είναι καινούργια καθώς και στο παρελθόν οι διοικήσεις του ΟΛΠ είχε απασχολήσει το θέμα της αξιοποίησης «νεκρών» εγκαταστάσεων χωρίς όμως να προχωρήσουν οι σχετικές διαδικασίες. Από τα στοιχεία πάντως προκύπτει ότι εκκρεμεί από το υπουργείο ΠΕΧΩΔΕ η μελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων που είχε υποβληθεί, η οποία μάλιστα είχε λάβει θετική γνωμοδότηση από την ΕΣΑΛ στην οποία μετέχουν 14 εκπρόσωποι από 11 υπουργεία, και η οποία «κόλλησε» στον Οργανισμό Αθήνας. 
Η υλοποίηση των προαναφερθέντων σχεδιασμών, ωστόσο, χαρακτηρίζονται μικρής κλίμακας σε σχέση με το θέμα της ανάπλασης και αξιοποίησης της λιμενοβιομηχανικής ζώνης Δραπετσώνας - Κερατσινίου. Το project, στοιχεία του οποίου είχε παρουσιάσει η «EΞΠPEΣ» χαρακτηρίζεται γιγαντιαίο καθώς αφορά έκταση μεγαλύτερη των 700 στρεμμάτων εκ της οποίας μόνο το 20% είναι στη δικαιοδοσία του ΟΛΠ και αφορά στο σύνολο του θαλασσίου μετώπου που κατά τους εμπειρογνώμονες έχει υπερπολλαπλάσια αξία ενώ το υπόλοιπο είναι στη δικαιοδοσία της Εθνικής Τράπεζας και των εταιριών ΒΡ και ΑΓΕΤ. Hδη έχει εκπονηθεί προμελέτη για την έκταση αυτή και τις χρήσεις της αλλά και μελέτη για λογαριασμό, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, της Εθνικής Τράπεζας. Κατά τους ειδικούς πάντως το ενδεχόμενο υλοποίησης των προαναφερθέντων σχεδιασμών θα δημιουργήσει υπεραξίες διόλου ευκαταφρόνητες, σημαντικός αριθμός θέσεων εργασίας, ενώ θα αλλάξει η μορφή της ευρύτερης περιοχής που σήμερα χαρακτηρίζεται «υποβαθμισμένη». 

Πηγή: www.express.gr

----------


## George

Σήμερα το πρωί βασίλεψε η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμάνι που μπήκε κατά τις 10:50 και έδεσε με την πλώρη στην Παγόδα. Τα νέα σινιάλα έχουν αρχίσει να βάφονται 
(δυστυχώς για μένα) ανω η αριστερή πάντα ήταν λευκή.

----------


## gvaggelas

Σε χρονικό διάστημα 40 ημερών θα επιχειρήσει δοκιμή του συστήματος εξυπηρέτησης των πλοίων μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων με rendezvous, με στόχο τη βελτίωση των συνθηκών εξυπηρέτησης των χρηστών των εγκαταστάσεων του εμπορικού λιμένα. 

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία, τα πλοία που θα μπορούν να υπαχθούν στο σύστημα θα είναι πλοία τακτικών γραμμών άνω των 2.500 TEUs που θα εκτελούν υπερωκεάνιους πλόες. Ελάχιστον αριθμός κινήσεων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των κινήσεων για τα «καπάκια», ορίστηκαν οι 450. Η εταιρία είναι υποχρεωμένη 54 ώρες προ της άφιξης να προειδοποιήσει τον ΟΛΠ και 36 ώρες προ της άφιξης να δηλώσει τελική ημερομηνία και ώρα άφιξης του πλοίου, καθώς και λοιπά στοιχεία, ενώ σε περίπτωση ακύρωσης του ραντεβού αυτό είναι δυνατό να συμβεί εντός 24 ωρών και σε περίπτωση αργιών εντός 48 ωρών. 

www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Η νέα διοίκηση του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς επιδιώκει στην παρούσα χρήση να προσπαθήσει να υλοποιήσει εκείνα τα μέτρα που θα επιτρέψουν συνοπτικά, μέσω της αναδιοργάνωσης του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε., της άμεσης υλοποίησης των νέων επενδύσεων, της αύξησης παραγωγικότητας και της επιθετικής εμπορικής πολιτικής, μετά την πιθανή διαμόρφωση των νέων τιμολογίων, να υπερβεί τις προβλέψεις του προϋπολογισμού, τόσο ως προς τον κύκλο εργασιών όσο και ως προς την κερδοφορία. 
Χθες ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς Νίκος Αναστασόπουλος υπεραμύνθηκε της πολιτικής που ακολουθεί ηγεσία του Οργανισμού, ενώ δεν παρέλειψε να σημειώσει και τα όσα θετικά είχαν δρομολογηθεί από τις προηγούμενες διοικήσεις, επισημαίνοντας ότι η παρούσα διοίκηση αξιοποίησε στο έπακρον τις δυνατότητες είτε των προγραμμάτων που υπάρχουν είτε των σχεδίων της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής, αναγγέλλοντας μάλιστα ότι «κλείδωσαν» οι διαδικασίες για την εκταμίευση των ποσών εκ του δανείου που συνήψε η ηγεσία του ΥΕΝ με την ΕΤΕπ. Μάλιστα, διευκρίνισε ότι ο ΟΛΠ και ΟΛΘ έχουν τη δυνατότητα απευθείας άντλησης κονδυλίων αλλά η ευκαιρία που παρουσιάζεται μέσα από το προαναφερθέν δάνειο είναι αξιόλογες. 
Στο πλαίσιο της διαρκούς επιδίωξης της ενίσχυσης της μακροχρόνιας οικονομικής αξίας του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε., σύμφωνα με τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο του Οργανισμού Νίκο Αναστασόπουλο, επιβάλλεται από εδώ και πέρα η τεχνοκρατική προσέγγιση των εταιρικών ζητημάτων αλλά επίσης επιβάλλεται και ο εκσυγχρονισμός του λιμανιού του Πειραιά, προς κάλυψη των αναγκών της επόμενης δεκαετίας, να γίνει με αναγκαστικά υψηλές επενδύσεις. 
Αναφερόμενος στις βασικές κατευθύνσεις πολιτικής της νέας διοίκησης, ο κ. Αναστασόπουλος μεταξύ άλλων σημείωσε πως το περιβάλλον στο οποίο καλείται να δραστηριοποιηθεί ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. μεταβάλλεται διαρκώς. Η διεύρυνση των αγορών και η ραγδαία εξέλιξη των νέων τεχνολογιών έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά το οικονομικό περιβάλλον σ’ ολόκληρη την υφήλιο και έχουν υποχρεώσει τις εθνικές οικονομίες και επιχειρήσεις να κινούνται σε ένα ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον. Ο κ. Αναστασόπουλος υπεραμύνθηκε και της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής, σημειώνοντας μεταξύ άλλων ότι είναι αναπτυξιακή και κοινωνική, με κύριους στόχους την οικονομική μεγέθυνση καθώς και τη βελτίωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας της οικονομίας. 
Ερωτηθείς σχετικά, σημείωσε πως ο ρόλος των επιχειρήσεων του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα στην επίτευξη των κυβερνητικών στόχων είναι σημαντικός, δεδομένου ότι το αποτέλεσμα της οικονομικής τους δραστηριότητας διαχέεται σε ολόκληρο το οικονομικό σύστημα και τα οικονομικά τους μεγέθη επηρεάζουν σημαντικά τους περισσότερους μακροοικονομικούς δείκτες της ελληνικής οικονομίας. 
Βασική επιδίωξη του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε., σημείωσε, είναι να προχωρήσει με γρήγορα και τολμηρά βήματα στον εκσυγχρονισμό της οργάνωσης και της λειτουργίας του, καθώς και στην αποτελεσματική αξιοποίηση πόρων εκ των κοινοτικών κονδυλίων αλλά και εκείνων του χρηματοδοτικού πρωτοκόλλου. 
Σε ερώτηση περί των σχεδιασμών που αναφέρονται στο εμπορικό λιμάνι –και δη σε εκείνα για τον πρώτο προβλήτα– σημείωσε ότι η μελέτη που θα εκπονηθεί για λογαριασμό του Οργανισμού θα καταδείξει τους στόχους και τις προοπτικές, αποφεύγοντας έτσι να τοποθετηθεί ενδεχομένως επί σχεδιασμών που έχουν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας δίκην διαρροών και που αποδίδονται στη διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ. Επίσης, όσον αφορά το επιβατικό λιμάνι, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού αναφέρθηκε στους σχεδιασμούς ανάπτυξης των υποδομών. Στο σημείο αυτό και με αφορμή σχετικές ερωτήσεις, προσπάθησε να «ανατρέψει» τη θέση των χρηστών των εγκαταστάσεων του εμπορικού λιμένα ότι με τα έσοδά του το εμπορικό λιμάνι πριμοδοτεί το επιβατικό. Είναι, είπε, ένας μύθος, που μερικοί τον χρησιμοποίησαν ανεπιτυχώς για να επιτύχουν τη μείωση τιμολογίων του εμπορικού λιμένα, τα οποία έγιναν ανταγωνιστικότερα σε σχέση με το παρελθόν ύστερα από τις πρόσφατες ρυθμίσεις. 

www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Με εκδήλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο πλοίο «River Elegance» της εταιρείας COSCO, σημαίας Παναμά, το οποίο κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά για εκφόρτωση 580 εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, εγκαινιάστηκε το Σάββατο η απευθείας σύνδεση του λιμανιού του Πειραιά με την Κίνα.
Εκπροσωπώντας τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, παραβρέθηκαν στην εκδήλωση ο γγ του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Ιωάννης Τζωάννος, και ο γγ Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής, Γιώργος Βλάχος.
Παρέστησαν επίσης ο πρέσβης της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας, Τιάν Ξούε Χουν, ο πρόεδρος της COSCO EUROPE, Κεν Τσαν, οι Δημήτριος Σαμόλης και Νικόλαος Αναστασόπουλος, πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένα Πειραιά αντίστοιχα, ο καπετάνιος Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος της εταιρείας COSTA MARE, υπηρεσιακοί παράγοντες του ΥΕΝ και άλλοι προσκεκλημένοι, εκπρόσωποι του ναυτιλιακού κόσμου.
«Είναι μια σημαντική ημέρα, όχι μόνο για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αλλά και για την ελληνική οικονομία, διότι έχουμε ένα απτό παράδειγμα ότι τα λόγια γίνονται έργο, οι συμφωνίες για τη προώθηση της ελληνοκινεζικής συνεργασίας αρχίζουν και υλοποιούνται, αμέσως μετά την επίσκεψη του πρωθυπουργού Κώστα Καραμανλή στην Κίνα και των πρωτοβουλιών του υπουργού Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη» είπε ο κ. Τζωάννος.
Ο πρέσβης της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας ευχαρίστησε την ηγεσία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και του Λιμενικού Σώματος, τονίζοντας ότι «στα γερά θεμέλια της ναυτιλιακής συνεργασίας μεταξύ Κίνας και της Ελλάδας, προσδίδονται μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες και λαμπρές προοπτικές στη φωτεινή διαδρομή και συνεργασία του κοινού ενδιαφέροντος».


news.in.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Mετά το πέρας της θερινής περιόδου, όπου οι αφιξοαναχωρήσεις των επιβατηγών οχηματαγωγών είναι πυκνές, μετατίθεται η διαδικασία αποκατάστασης των βυθισμάτων του επιβατικού λιμένα του Πειραιά. Η αιτία της μετάθεσης των εργασιών βυθοκόρησης, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, αποδίδεται στην καθυστέρηση των διαδικασιών έγκρισης από το ΠΕΧΩΔΕ της περιβαλλοντικής μελέτης που είχε εκπονηθεί και αποσταλεί στο υπουργείο, η οποία και απαιτείται για την έναρξη των εργασιών. 
Ωστόσο, η καθυστέρηση αυτή, που έλαβε τέλος πρόσφατα με την υπογραφή των σχετικών εγγράφων, σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις εμπειρογνωμόνων επηρέασε και την πρόοδο του έργου που αφορά την ανάπτυξη της πρώτης προβλήτας δεδομένου ότι ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς έχει προβλέψει τον οικολογικό «ενταφιασμό» των προαναφερθέντων υλικών της βυθοκόρησης στα έργα του προβλήτα. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η διαδικασία αποκατάστασης των βυθισμάτων απαιτεί εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα με προσωρινή «αχρήστευση» των θέσεων παραβολής - πρυμνοδέτησης των επιβατηγών - οχηματαγωγών γεγονός που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την πρόσκαιρη αλλαγή των θέσεων απόπλου - κατάπλου των πλοίων. 
Εκ των στοιχείων, το θέμα της αλλοίωσης των βυθισμάτων εμφανίζεται να απασχολεί, τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του Οργανισμού την τελευταία δεκαετία ενώ υπάρχει πληθώρα εγγράφων που έχουν αποσταλεί προς τα υπουργεία Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και ΠΕΧΩΔΕ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, το κόστος του οποίου δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι, σύμφωνα με τον Οργανισμό, η αλλοίωση των βυθισμάτων αποδίδεται στις φερτές ύλες από τους αγωγούς των ομβρίων που καταλήγουν στη λιμενολεκάνη, οι οποίοι ανήκουν στη σφαίρα ευθύνης της ΕΥΔΑΠ. 
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι στο επιβατικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά έχουν σημειωθεί αλλεπάλληλα κρούσματα επικάθισης επιβατηγών - οχηματαγωγών στις διαδικασίες απόπλου και κατάπλου, ενώ έχουν απαιτηθεί και αποζημιώσεις από ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες που τα πλοία τους είτε υπέστησαν βλάβες στα συστήματα πρόωσης είτε ζήτησαν τη συνδρομή ρυμουλκών για την αποκόλλησή τους. Αξίζει, τέλος, να σημειωθεί ότι ανάλογα προβλήματα αλλοίωσης των βυθισμάτων τους αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλα λιμάνια, κυρίως της νησιωτικής χώρας, τα οποία είναι σε γνώση της αρμόδια Γενικής Γραμματείας του ΥΕΝ για θέματα λιμένων όπως βέβαια και στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες των υπουργείων στη σφαίρα αρμοδιοτήτων των οποίων βρίσκονται λιμάνια που έχουν περάσει στον έλεγχο της Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας Αυτοδιοίκησης. Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, θαλάσσια ρεύματα οδηγούν υλικά που εναποτίθενται στις λιμενολεκάνες εξαιτίας της απόρριψής τους μέσω των δικτύων ομβρίων υδάτων, αλλά και της μετακίνησης υλικών των βυθών των λιμενολεκανών εξαιτίας των αναδεύσεων που προκαλούν οι προπέλες των πλοίων σε ορισμένα σημεία, με αποτέλεσμα να απαιτείται συνεχής έλεγχος. 

Πηγή: www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Παρουσίαση του ΟΛΠ στην ΕΘΕ04/05/2006 - 10:51 Πραγματοποήθηκε χθες η ενημέρωση αναλυτών από τη διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. στην Eνωση Θεσμικών Επενδυτών. 
Την εταιρία, τη δραστηριότητά της και τα αποτελέσματα έτους παρουσίασαν ο πρόεδρος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου του ΟΛΠ Δ. Σαμόλης και ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρίας Ν. Αναστασόπουλος, ο οποίος ανέλυσε τα αποτελέσματα του έτους 2005 ως εξής: 
Ο κύκλος εργασιών της εταιρείας σημείωσε μείωση και ανήλθε σε 140 εκ. ευρώ έναντι 148 εκ. ευρώ της αντίστοιχης περιόδου του 2004. 
Η διοίκηση αναφέρθηκε στις σημαντικές δράσεις που ολοκληρώθηκαν το έτος 2005 και συνεχίζονται να υλοποιούνται το 2006, όπως η αναθεώρηση των τιμολογίων, η μείωση της σύνθεσης της εργατικής ομάδας από εννέα σε έξι, η εξασφάλιση της χρηματοδότησης της επέκτασης του προβλήτα Ι από την ΕΤΕπ, η αξιοποίηση σύγχρονων τραπεζικών εργαλείων όπως η χρηματοδοτική μίσθωση, η αναθεώρηση του κανονισμού λειτουργίας σε σύγχρονο πλαίσιο και η εξυγίανση του Οργανισμού. Παράλληλα, παρουσιάστηκε αναλυτικά το 5ετές επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα του οργανισμού (2006-2010) ύψους 215 εκ. ευρώ, εκ των οποίων ποσοστό άνω του 50% αφορά έργα που αποσκοπούν στην αύξηση της παραγωγικής ικανότητας του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και την ενίσχυση της ανταγωνιστικής θέσης του λιμανιού. 


www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Bελτιωτικές παρεμβάσεις με στόχο την εξυπηρέτηση του επιβατικού κοινού στα λιμάνια του Πειραιά και του Λαυρίου σχεδιάζουν τα υπουργεία Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Μεταφορών. Χθες, οι δύο υπουργοί συζήτησαν θέματα που αφορούσαν την συγκοινωνιακή κάλυψη του επιβατικού λιμένα του Πειραιά με μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς και ταξί καθώς και τις απαιτούμενες κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις γύρω από το λιμάνι, αλλά και το ζήτημα της σύνδεσης με τον προαστιακό του Πειραιά και του Λαυρίου. 
Αξίζει να υπενθυμιστεί ότι κατ’ εντολή του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του ΟΛΠ Ν. Αναστασόπουλου, οι υπηρεσίες του λιμένα είχαν συλλέξει στοιχεία που οδήγησαν στη σχηματοποίηση πρότασης για τις δέουσες παρεμβάσεις, οι οποίες, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, αποτέλεσαν τη βάση της συζήτησης των δύο υπουργών όσον αφορά τον Πειραιά. Εξάλλου, οι δύο υπουργοί εξέτασαν και την πρόοδο του ζητήματος που αφορά τη δημιουργία εγκαταστάσεων στο Θριάσιο για την ανάπτυξη συνδυασμένων μεταφορών (πλοίο, τρένο, αυτοκίνητο) καθώς και εκείνο που αφορά τη σιδηροδρομική σύνδεση του Θριασίου με τον Πειραιά. Τέλος, οι κ. Κεφαλογιάννης και Λιάπης συζήτησαν και το θέμα της κάλυψης του κόστους των ναύλων για τη δωρεάν μεταφορά των επιβατών με υδροπλάνα σε άγονα νησιά όπως σε Αντικύθηρα και Ψαρά κ.λπ. 


Πηγή: www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Eντός των προβλεπόμενων χρονικών πλαισίων υλοποιείται το πρόγραμμα "καθαρισμού" της θαλάσσιας περιοχής της λιμενικής ζώνης του OΛΠ με την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου του πλοίου "Aγιος Nεκτάριος". 
Οι εργασίες εκτελέστηκαν από την εταιρία Τεχνική Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος A.E. με τη λήψη όλων των μέτρων αποτροπής και αποφυγής ατυχήματος ή ρύπανσης, και η όλη επιχείρηση στέφθηκε από επιτυχία, αφού χρησιμοποιήθηκε ειδικός πλωτός γερανός από το εξωτερικό, καθώς και πληθώρα σκαφών, μηχανημάτων, εργαλείων και συνεργείων. 
Σημειώνεται ότι το εν λόγω πλοίο είχε χαρακτηρισθεί ως ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνο και επιβλαβές για το θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον και την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας στη θαλάσσια περιοχή του Νέου Ικονίου, δεδομένου ότι ευρισκόταν βυθισμένο επί δώδεκα έτη. 
Υπογραμμίζεται ότι η ανέλκυση και απομάκρυνσή του, λόγω της θέσης και κατάστασής του, είχε εκτιμηθεί τεχνικά ως ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκη και επικίνδυνη επιχείρηση. 
Επισημαίνεται ότι η απομάκρυνση του συγκεκριμένου ναυαγίου, καθώς και τουλάχιστον άλλων δύο που έχουν δρομολογηθεί, κρίθηκαν επιβεβλημένες, δεδομένων των κινδύνων που εγκυμονούσαν για το περιβάλλον και τη ναυσιπλοΐα, αλλά και του γεγονότος ότι εμπόδιζαν την εκτέλεση λιμενικών δραστηριοτήτων, αλλά και των εργασιών για την επέκταση του Προβλήτα Ι, έργο προϋπολογισμού 70 εκατ. ευρώ, με κίνδυνο να καθυστερήσει η περάτωση ενός τόσο σημαντικού έργου για τον ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. και την εθνική οικονομία. 
Ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. σε σχετική ανακοίνωσή του κατέστησε γνωστό ότι θα συνεχίσει τις επίπονες προσπάθειες για την υλοποίηση του προγράμματος ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων και απομάκρυνσης των επικίνδυνων και επιβλαβών πλοίων - πλωτών ναυπηγημάτων, τα οποία βρίσκονται ημιβυθισμένα και εγκαταλελειμμένα στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της λιμενικής του ζώνης. Ο Οργανισμός θα συνεχίσει απαρέγκλιτα τις προσπάθειές του για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και της βιώσιμης και αειφόρου ανάπτυξης, θεωρώντας ότι το φυσικό και το ανθρωπογενές περιβάλλον συνιστά αγαθό που προστατεύεται αυτοτελώς, προκειμένου να εξασφαλισθεί η οικολογική ισορροπία και να διαφυλαχθούν οι φυσικοί πόροι προς χάρη των επόμενων γενεών.

www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Θετικό πρόσημο στην ανταγωνιστικότητα του ΟΛΠTέλος στην εποχή των τριβών μεταξύ των ναυτιλιακών εταιριών διακίνησης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και αυτοκινήτων επιχειρεί να βάλει η παρούσα διοίκηση του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς, το έργο της οποίας και θα κριθεί στην επικείμενη γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων της ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. αύριο. 
Για τον λόγο αυτό και ύστερα από τη δρομολόγηση των εργασιών των μικτών επιτροπών έργου μεταξύ των χρηστών των εγκαταστάσεων και του Οργανισμού, που παρουσίασε πρόσφατα η EΞΠPEΣ, η διοίκηση, με έγγραφο του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου Ν. Αναστασόπουλου, ζήτησε από τις εταιρίες να καταθέτουν σχέδιο κινήσεων ώστε να καταστεί εφικτή η περαιτέρω, από πλευράς ΟΛΠ, εξυπηρέτησή τους. Το γεγονός της συγκρότησης των επιτροπών αλλά και η κίνηση της διοίκησης να «έρθει κοντά» στους χρήστες έχουν δημιουργήσει θετικό κλίμα. 
Ωστόσο, το «θετικό πρόσημο» στην ανταγωνιστικότητα του λιμένα θα κριθεί στην πράξη. Επ' αυτού συγκλίνουσες είναι οι πληροφορίες που αναφέρουν ότι η παρούσα διοίκηση δεν είναι διατεθειμένη να «κάνει πίσω» στη στρατηγική που ακολουθεί και για τον λόγο αυτό φαίνεται να έχει «επιστρατεύσει» όλες τις δυνάμεις των διευθύνσεων, με προφανή στόχο να καλυφθούν ακόμη και τα ανοίγματα σε υπηρεσίες που μέχρι πρότινος κάλυπταν ιδίοις εξόδοις τα ναυτιλιακά πρακτορεία, ασχέτως αν για τις υπηρεσίες αυτές κατέβαλαν αντίτιμο. Κατά τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, το «εσωτερικό νοικοκύρεμα» έχει φτάσει μέχρι τα άκρα, με ό,τι θετικό συνεπάγεται αυτό το γεγονός για τις λειτουργίες του Οργανισμού. Στην επικείμενη πάντως γενική συνέλευση κύκλοι των χρηστών υπολογίζουν ότι το θετικό της προσπάθειας θα αναγνωριστεί από τον κύριο μέτοχο ευελπιστώντας ότι η διοίκηση θα αφεθεί να συνεχίσει απρόσκοπτα το έργο της, συνεπικουρούμενη μάλιστα και από τα υπερκείμενα συναρμόδια κυβερνητικά κλιμάκια δεδομένης δε και της κρισιμότητας της περιόδου που διάγουμε λόγω του υπεροξυμένου ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ των λιμένων σε ευρωπαϊκό, μεσογειακό και διεθνές γενικά επίπεδο. Μάλιστα σημειώνεται ότι το «θετικό πρόσημο» στην προσπάθεια βελτίωσης της ανταγωνιστικότητας έχει προσελκύσει το ενδιαφέρον των μεγάλων εταιριών διακίνησης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, μερικές εκ των οποίων ήδη βρίσκονται σε προχωρημένες διαπραγματεύσεις για την αύξηση των κινήσεων που πραγματοποιούν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Σφραγίδα του υπουργείου ΠΕΧΩΔΕ στην περιβαλλοντική μελέτη έλαβε ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς προκειμένου να ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης των βυθισμάτων στο επιβατικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Η σημειωθείσα καθυστέρηση επικύρωσης της σχετικής περιβαλλοντική μελέτης που αφορά στη μεταφορά των υλικών της βυθοκόρησης δεν αποκλείεται να επηρεάσει ελαφρώς την πρόοδο του έργου που αφορά στην ανάπτυξη του πρώτου προβλήτα δεδομένου ότι ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς έχει προβλέψει τον οικολογικό «ενταφιασμό» των προαναφερθέντων υλικών της βυθοκόρησης στα έργα του προβλήτα. 
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η διαδικασία αποκατάστασης των βυθισμάτων απαιτεί εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα με προσωρινή «αχρήστευση» των θέσεων παραβολής- πρυμνοδέτησης των επιβατηγών – οχηματαγωγών γεγονός που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την πρόσκαιρη αλλαγή των θέσεων απόπλου- κατάπλου των πλοίων. Πρόσφατα ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς Ν. Αναστασόπουλος στη διάρκεια της γενικής συνέλευσης του Οργανισμού μεταξύ των άλλων ανακοίνωσε ότι η αποκατάσταση των βυθισμάτων στο επιβατικό λιμάνι θα αρχίσει τον Οκτώβριο προκειμένου να μην δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα κατά τη διανυόμενη θερινή περίοδο στην παραβολή και πρυμνοδέτησης των πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας. 
Εκ των στοιχείων το θέμα της αλλοίωσης των βυθισμάτων εμφανίζεται να απασχολεί τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του Οργανισμού έντονα την τελευταία δεκαετία, ενώ υπάρχει πληθώρα εγγράφων που έχουν αποσταλεί προς τα υπουργεία Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και ΠΕΧΩΔΕ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα το κόστος του οποίου δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι, σύμφωνα με τον Οργανισμό, η αλλοίωση των βυθισμάτων αποδίδεται στις φερτές ύλες από τους αγωγούς των ομβρίων που καταλήγουν στην λιμενολεκάνη, οι οποίοι ανήκουν στη σφαίρα ευθύνης της ΕΥΔΑΠ και τίθεται ερώτημα περί της κάλυψης του κόστους των εργασιών. 
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι στο επιβατικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά έχουν σημειωθεί αλλεπάλληλα κρούσματα επικάθισης επιβατηγών- οχηματαγωγών στις διαδικασίες απόπλου και κατάπλου, ενώ έχουν απαιτηθεί και αποζημιώσεις από ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες που τα πλοία τους είτε υπέστησαν βλάβες στα συστήματα πρόωσης είτε ζήτησαν τη συνδρομή ρυμουλκών για την αποκόλληση τους. Αξίζει τέλος να σημειωθεί ότι ανάλογα προβλήματα αλλοίωσης των βυθισμάτων τους αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλα λιμάνια, κυρίως της νησιωτικής χώρας τα οποία είναι σε γνώση της αρμόδια γενικής γραμματείας του ΥΕΝ για θέματα λιμένων, όπως βέβαια και στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες των υπουργείων στη σφαίρα αρμοδιοτήτων των οποίων βρίσκονται λιμάνια που έχουν περάσει στον έλεγχο της πρωτοβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας Αυτοδιοίκησης. Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων θαλάσσια ρεύματα οδηγούν υλικά που εναποτίθενται στις λιμενολεκάνες εξ αιτίας της απόρριψής τους μέσω των δικτύων ομβρίων υδάτων, αλλά και της μετακίνησης υλικών των βυθών των λιμενολεκανών εξ αιτίας των αναδεύσεων που προκαλούν οι προπέλες των πλοίων σε ορισμένα σημεία με αποτέλεσμα να απαιτείται συνεχής έλεγχος. 

www.express.gr

----------


## xara

*ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ 16-20/07/06*
23/7/2006 
Σύμφωνα με τις αρμόδιες λιμενικές αρχές κατά το χρονικό διάστημα από 16-20 Ιουλίου 2006 πραγματοποιήθηκαν από τα λιμάνια του Πειραιά, της Ραφήνας και του Λαυρίου συνολικά 466 δρομολόγια. 
Κατά το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα σημειώθηκε μία βλάβη σε ταχύπλοο που εκτελεί δρομολόγια στις γραμμές Αργοσαρωνικού, χωρίς επιπτώσεις στην εξυπηρέτηση του επιβατικού κοινού.


ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ 

16/07 81 
17/07 72 
18/07 68 
19/07 67 
20/07 71 
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ: 359


ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ

ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ 

16/07 18 
17/07 16
18/07 15
19/07 13
20/07 12 (λόγω καιρού, ανεκτέλεστα 2 δρομολόγιο)
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ: 74





ΑΠΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ

ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ 

16/07 10
17/07 07
18/07 06
19/07 07
20/07 03 (λόγω καιρού ανεκτέλεστα 2 δρομολόγια)
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ: 33



ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ: 466


ΒΛΑΒΕΣ

16/07 Μία βλάβη ( Ε/Γ – ΚΑΤ « ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ ΙΙ » στον Αργοσαρωνικό για την
οποία το πλοίο παραμένει μέχρι στιγμής εκτός δρομολογίων).
17/07 Καμία βλάβη
18/07 Καμία βλάβη 
19/07 Καμία βλάβη
20/07 Καμία βλάβη 


ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ:

- Το χρονικό διάστημα από 16-20/07 παραμένει εκτός δρομολογίων το «ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ» το οποίο είχε βλάβη από την 15/07.


- Το H/S CAT «SPEED RUNNER Ι» εκτελεί καθημερινά μόνο το πρωινό δρομολόγιο. Την Κυριακή 23 Ιουλίου 2006 θα πραγματοποιήσει το πρωινό δρομολόγιο και εν συνεχεία θα διακόψει, για να αποκαταστήσει οριστικά τη βλάβη. Αναμένεται να επανέλθει οριστικά την 1η Αυγούστου, σύμφωνα με Δελτίο Τύπου της εταιρείας.



http://www.marinews.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Kαθώς συγκλίνουσες είναι οι πληροφορίες ότι οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας έχουν ήδη ετοιμάσει το περιεχόμενο του μνημονίου που θα αποτελέσει τη βάση των συζητήσεων για το ενδεχόμενο ναυτιλιακή εταιρία κινεζικών συμφερόντων να επενδύσει ή και να χρησιμοποιήσει λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις των ΟΛΠ και ΟΛΘ, επανέρχεται στο προσκήνιο το ζήτημα των χειρισμών που θα ακολουθηθούν από τις διοικήσεις των Οργανισμών. 
Ωστόσο μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ποια θα είναι η πολιτική που θα ακολουθηθεί έναντι των άλλων ναυτιλιακών εταιριών αλλά και των εταιριών διαχείρισης ports terminals που ήδη έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για τα δύο λιμάνια, ενώ σε εκκρεμότητα, μετά και τα τελευταία γεγονότα με την Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού, είναι και το θέμα της υπό εξέταση ευρισκόμενης προσφυγής δύο εταιριών κατά του ΟΛΠ για συναφθείσα σύμβαση με γνωστή εταιρία διακίνησης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων. 
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Διεθνής Ναυτική Eνωση έχει ζητήσει συνάντηση με τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ. Κεφαλογιάννη, το οποίο βρίσκεται σε εκκρεμότητα. Η ΔΝΕ είχε στην πρόσφατη σχετικά συνάντηση με τον γενικό γραμματέα Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής επισημάνει ότι θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί το πλαίσιο της λιμενικής πολιτικής ώστε να είναι δυνατός ο προσδιορισμός των παραμέτρων εκείνων που απαιτεί το επιχειρείν αλλά και να διασφαλιστεί βάσει των κείμενων κανονισμών η προσβασιμότητα στα εμπορικά τμήματα των λιμένων όλων των ναυτιλιακών εταιριών που είτε κάνουν είτε προτίθεται να κάνουν χρήση των εγκαταστάσεων των ΟΛΠ και ΟΛΘ. Η θέση της ΔΝΕ είναι σαφής και γνωστή στο ΥΕΝ, είπε ο πρόεδρος της Eνωσης Ν. Αρβανίτης για να σημειώσει πως από την πλευρά των υπουργείων Οικονομίας και Ναυτιλίας απαιτείται να προσδιοριστεί ένα σαφές πλαίσιο ώστε βάσει αυτού να κινηθούν και τελικά αποφασίσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενες εταιρίες, το οποίο όμως, όπως είπε, δεν υπάρχει. 
Κύκλοι των χρηστών χθες έκαναν λόγο για «ομιχλώδες τοπίο» σημειώνοντας ότι ήδη εξ αιτίας του γεγονότος έχει προκληθεί εκνευρισμός στα επιτελεία των ναυτιλιακών εταιριών δεδομένου ότι ούτε σαφής απάντηση έχουν λάβει οι εταιρίες που εξεδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον ούτε βέβαια έχουν κληθεί να επιβεβαιώσουν αν διατηρούν το ενδιαφέρον τους για τα δύο λιμάνια. Μάλιστα οι ίδιοι κύκλοι επιμέριζαν ευθύνες και στις διοικήσεις των δύο λιμένων για τη στάση που τηρούν έναντι των όποιων εξελίξεων έχουν δρομολογηθεί από τα συναρμόδια υπουργεία μη παραγνωρίζοντας και το γεγονός ότι αυτές παραμένουν παρά το ότι τα λιμάνια είναι Α.Ε. και εισηγμένες στο Χ.Α. δέσμιες του κρατικού εναγκαλισμού και άρα ουσιαστικά ευνουχισμένες στο να ασκήσουν πολιτική. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία και τα δύο εμπορικά τμήματα των ΟΛΠ και ΟΛΘ από πλευράς κινήσεως βρίσκονται αρκετά κάτω από τα όρια των δυνατοτήτων τους (capacity), ενώ λόγος γίνεται και για τις αναγκαίες τομές ως προς τη διαχείριση ώστε το capacity να αυξηθεί. Στην περίπτωση αυτή και ανεξαρτήτως αν υπάρχουν η μη ειδικές συμβάσεις, κατά τους χρήστες, είναι δυνατόν να εξυπηρετηθούν περισσότερες εταιρίες και χωρίς να υπάρχουν προβλήματα ως προς τους ρυθμούς και το επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης. 

www.express.gr 4/10/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

Eνώ δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει, λόγω νομικών και άλλων περιπλοκών γραφειοκρατικού χαρακτήρα, το τι θα γίνει με τα εμπορικά τμήματα των λιμένων ΟΛΠ και ΟΛΘ για τα οποία έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες και διεθνείς «παίχτες» στη διαχείριση λιμένων, αρχίζει η «μάχη του real estate». 

Στόχος είναι η λήψη των υπεραξιών που θα προκύψουν από την αξιοποίηση της ακίνητης περιουσίας τους, που δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη. 
Oσον αφορά το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, η περίοδος που οι σχεδιασμοί παρέμεναν «παγωμένοι» φαίνεται πως λαμβάνει τέλος. 
Αν και ουσιαστικά η διοίκηση του λιμένα έχει αναφερθεί σε αυτούς τους σχεδιασμούς, η καθυστέρηση υλοποίησης αποδόθηκε αφενός στις προτεραιότητες που είχαν τεθεί αλλά και στην πιθανή εμπλοκή αρκετών υπηρεσιών συναρμόδιων υπουργείων. Η όλη υπόθεση πάντως έχει γεννήσει ερωτήματα στις παραγωγικές τάξεις του πειραϊκού χώρου, ο προβληματισμός των οποίων είναι ήδη σε γνώση των αρμόδιων υπουργείων, καθώς η ανάπτυξη συγκεκριμένων σχεδιασμών έχει συνδεθεί με την αλλαγή της φυσιογνωμίας της ευρύτερης επιλιμένιας ζώνης από τον προλιμένα Πειραιά μέχρι και Δραπετσώνα, τη βελτίωση της εικόνας του λιμένα, την παροχή ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών προς τους κατοίκους της πόλης και όχι μόνο και βέβαια συνδεθεί με επενδύσεις και προκύπτουσες υπεραξίες εκατομμυρίων ευρώ. 
Η ανάπτυξη δραστηριοτήτων αξιοποίησης χερσαίων χώρων του λιμένα με το σύστημα της αυτοχρηματοδότησης ή μέσω ΣΔΙΤ χαρακτηρίζεται καινοτόμα λειτουργία που μπορεί να συμβάλει σημαντικά στην ανάπτυξη και την αύξηση της απασχόλησης στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, ιδίως στον τομέα παροχής υπηρεσιών, αποτελώντας ταυτόχρονα σημαντική πηγή εσόδων για τον Οργανισμό που είναι και το ζητούμενο. Ωστόσο ήδη ο ΟΛΠ προχωρεί σε διεθνή διαγωνισμό για την ανάπτυξη στη χερσαία ζώνη του προλιμένα νέου εκθεσιακού κέντρου. Το όλο θέμα συνδέεται με εκείνους τους σχεδιασμούς –από τους οποίους δεν έχει εξαιρεθεί ακόμη και το κτίριο που στεγάζει σήμερα τις υπηρεσίες του ΟΛΠ, συνολικής επιφάνειας 16.000 τ.μ., αξιοποίησης του κτιρίου (γνωστού ως παγόδα) που χρησιμοποιείται τα τελευταία χρόνια ως εκθεσιακός χώρος. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία, ήδη έχει εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον από ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες για χρήση του κτιρίου με βάση την αρχική φιλοσοφία κατασκευής του, δηλαδή ως σταθμού επιβατών. 
Ωστόσο η διοίκηση του λιμένα έχει αναθέσει εκπόνηση μελέτης σκοπιμότητας για τη μελλοντική του χρήση, χωρίς να αποκλείεται και το ενδεχόμενο αυτή η μελέτη να εξετάσει και την περίπτωση μετατροπής των χώρων της παγόδας σε κέντρο πολλαπλών δραστηριοτήτων (εμπορικών και ψυχαγωγικών), προοπτική στην οποία ήδη αντιδρά εκείνη η μερίδα των παραγωγικών τάξεων του πειραϊκού χώρου που έχει επίσης αντιδράσει στην ανάπτυξη τέτοιων κέντρων εντός και εκτός πόλεως, προβάλλοντας τον κίνδυνο αποδυνάμωσης του εμπορικού κέντρου της πόλης. 
Αξίζει επίσης να υπενθυμιστεί πως η αναπαλαίωση και αξιοποίηση της υπερκατασκευής του μόλου «Κράκαρη», η μετατροπή της «Πέτρινης Αποθήκης» σε επιβατικό σταθμό, αλλά και η αξιοποίηση των χώρων των πολυώροφων αποθηκών και του επιβλητικού κτιρίου του silo, που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον για τις εμπορικές δραστηριότητες του λιμένα, εμπεριέχονται στο σχετικό εισηγητικό που είναι σε γνώση της ηγεσίας του ΥΕΝ. Ωστόσο τα στοιχεία των προτάσεων αυτών δεν είναι καινούργια, καθώς και στο παρελθόν τις διοικήσεις του ΟΛΠ είχε απασχολήσει το θέμα της αξιοποίησης «νεκρών» εγκαταστάσεων, χωρίς όμως να προχωρήσουν οι σχετικές διαδικασίες. Από τα στοιχεία πάντως προκύπτει ότι εκκρεμεί από το υπουργείο ΠΕΧΩΔΕ η μελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων που είχε υποβληθεί, η οποία μάλιστα είχε λάβει θετική γνωμοδότηση από την ΕΣΑΛ, στην οποία μετέχουν 14 εκπρόσωποι από 11 υπουργεία και η οποία «κόλλησε» στον Οργανισμό Αθήνας. 
Oι προαναφερθέντες σχεδιασμοί ωστόσο χαρακτηρίζονται μικρής κλίμακας σε σχέση με το θέμα της ανάπλασης και αξιοποίησης της λιμενοβιομηχανικής ζώνης Δραπετσώνας - Κερατσινίου. Το project, στοιχεία του οποίου είχε παρουσιάσει η «EΞΠPEΣ» χαρακτηρίζεται γιγαντιαίο, καθώς αφορά έκταση μεγαλύτερη των 700 στρεμμάτων, εκ της οποίας μόνο το 20% είναι στη δικαιοδοσία του ΟΛΠ και αφορά το σύνολο του θαλασσίου μετώπου που κατά τους εμπειρογνώμονες έχει υπερπολλαπλάσια αξία, ενώ το υπόλοιπο είναι στη δικαιοδοσία της Εθνικής Τράπεζας και των εταιριών ΒΡ και ΑΓΕΤ. Hδη έχει εκπονηθεί προμελέτη για την έκταση αυτή και τις χρήσεις της αλλά και μελέτη για λογαριασμό, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, της Εθνικής Τράπεζας. Κατά τους ειδικούς πάντως το ενδεχόμενο υλοποίησης των προαναφερθέντων σχεδιασμών θα δημιουργήσει υπεραξίες διόλου ευκαταφρόνητες, σημαντικό αριθμό θέσεων εργασίας, ενώ θα αλλάξει η μορφή της ευρύτερης περιοχής, που σήμερα χαρακτηρίζεται «υποβαθμισμένη». 

www.express.gr   3/10/2006

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, το *ΙΟΝΙΣ*.

----------


## fcuk

και το vera εχθες μεθορμιση απο κεντρικο λιμενα στον νεο μωλο

----------


## Apostolos

Είπα να το μην το πώ μία, δύο τρείς αλλα έσκασα! Το πανέμορφο "Fucnhal" παραμένει για 3η ημέρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ομορφένοντας το και προσπαθόντας να θυμίσει σε όλους μας τί πάει να πεί αληθηνό ΒΑΠΟΡΙ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αχ αυτά τα κρένια !!!

Πόσο ομορφιά δίνουν, αν και περιττά βέβαια για τέτοιου είδους καράβια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑ*, σήμερα στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, σε μία από τις σπάνιες εμφανίσεις του στα ...μέρη μας.

*ΕΔΩ*, μία φώτο του πλοίου, από το site του *Apostolos*.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι μία εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις (αντε και μερικά καράβια)

JET FERYY AIOLOS KENTERIS I & BS PAROS.JPG

Σήμερα 22/11/07

----------


## viramola

> Είπα να το μην το πώ μία, δύο τρείς αλλα έσκασα! Το πανέμορφο "Fucnhal" παραμένει για 3η ημέρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ομορφένοντας το και προσπαθόντας να θυμίσει σε όλους μας τί πάει να πεί αληθηνό ΒΑΠΟΡΙ!


Απο μακρυα κ φιλοι,
Ωραιο να το βλεπεις ε?
Πας να δουλεψεις ομως?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το Νήσος Θήρα, ενώ στο ντοκ 3 (στα Ροδίτικα) βρίσκεται το Blue Paros.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι ξεχειμωνιάζουν παρεούλα στην Ξαβέρη τα Πέρλα, Ocean Monarch και Ocean Majesty
P1020244 (Large).JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην μικρή δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το *ANNA MARU*, ενώ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι βρίσκεται και το *ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ας σημειώσουμε ότι ξεχειμωνιάζουν παρεούλα στην Ξαβέρη τα Πέρλα, Ocean Monarch και Ocean Majesty


Επίσης μαζί ξεχειμωνιάζουν στα διακοσάρια, μιας και εδώ και πολύ καιρό αποτελούν ένα αχώριστο δίδυμο  :Razz: , δύο θρύλοι του Αργοσαρωνικού.
Το AEGEAN GLORY (πρώην ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ), και ο ΕΡΜΗΣ της πάλαι ποτέ Ηπειρωτικής.

AEGEAN GLORY_HERMES.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην μεγάλη Βασιλειάδη το Αλεξάνδρα Τ (πρώην Greenfield), ενώ στην μικρή βρίσκεται το Harmony G.

----------


## Apostolos

Του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα σήμερα, όλα τα πλοία σημαιοστολισμένα :lol: και με απεργία! Εδώ Ν. Μύκονος - Ν. Χίος - Αγιος Γεώργιος
chios mykonos giorgis.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι καταπληκτικό όμως το σημερινό βράδυ... Ο Πειραιάς με οοοόλα τα όμορφα και μή πλοία (για μένα όλα όμορφα είναι) με τις γυρλάντες τους και τις όμορφες αντανακλάσεις τους....

----------


## Apostolos

Το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη στην Μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...βρήκατε την λικάδα και βγήκατε τσάρκα βλέπω να ξεσκοίσετε τις φωτογραφικές σας ε? :grin:


Ήταν πράγματι μια πολύ ωραία ημέρα η σημερινή. Λιακάδα και καραβολατρικές βολτίτσες !!! Ωραία και η παρέα όλων των ''*nautilia* members'' !!!

Δυστυχώς όμως τα μάτια κλείνουν και αύριο δουλεύω νωρίς.  :Sad: 

Σας καληνυχτίζω με μια φώτο σημερινή από το μεγάλο και χιλιοτραγουδισμένο λιμάνι του Περαία μας.

FANARI PIREA.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ήταν ο πιο καλός επίλογος, σε ευχαριστούμε *Espresso Venezia* για τις πολύ καλές φώτο καλημέρα και καλη εβδομάδα να έχουμε

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κοντράστ πλοίων και εποχών.

Ερμής, Αλεξάνδρα Τ. και High Speed 5 στο τελωνείο στον Πειραιά, χθές 23-12ου.

Limani.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Η παλιοπαρέα σήμερα ήταν εκει για να μας θυμίζει άλλες εποχές! Να ζήσει η Ιαπωνία!

CRETAN FRIENDS.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συγγνώμη φίλε Απόστολε αλλά πας γυρεύοντας !!!

Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω επαινετικά μηνύματα για φωτογραφίες άλλων μελών, για να μην λένε ότι ...αλληλοσυγχαιρόμαστε. :wink:

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ. *Υ Π Ε Ρ Ο Χ Η* φωτογραφία, την ζήλεψα ρε φίλε !!! Πάντα τέτοια !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χάρμα οφθαλμών για καραβολάτρες σήμερα το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι. Πέρασα το μεσημεράκι (χωρίς φωτογραφική μαζί μου  :Sad: ) βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο, και χάζευα ...παπόρια. :Very Happy: 

Μυρτιδιώτισσα, Σούπερφεράκλα, Blue Star Paros (όχι δεν είναι στην Σύρο όπως πεισματικά εξακολουθεί να το δίνει το AIS Greece :wink :Smile: , Φοίβος, Ποσειδών Ελλάς, ¶ρτεμις, Αγ. Νεκτάριος, αλλά και Ρομίλντα, Μιλένα, Αγ. Γεώργιος, Νήσος Μύκονος στα διακοσάρια, Μαρίνα, Ανθή Μαρίνα, Διαγόρας στο ντοκ 3, Αριάδνη, Νήσος Χίος, Ταξιάρχης, Corsica Express, Φαιστός Παλάς, Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον, Βενιζέλος, Κρήτη ΙΙ !!!!!!!

Και όλα αυτά χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τα πέντε κρουαζιερόπλοια που ξεχειμωνιάζουν στου Ξαβέρη, ή τους μόνιμους θαμώνες του λιμανιού τον τελευταίο καιρό : Ροδάνθη, Δημητρούλα, Παναγιά Θαλασσινή, Jet Ferry, Αίολο Κεντέρη, Αλεξάνδρα Τ., Ερμή, Aegean Glory, όπως και τα κάθε μορφής ταχύπλοα !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και το χάρμα ήταν τα μεσάνυχτα με την βροχούλα να πιτσιλά τον φακό....
Νισσος Χίος
Ταξιάρχης και Νήοσος Χίος παρέα
Νήσσος Μύκονος και Ρομίλντα παρέα (τα δύο ταχύπλοα δηλαδη)
Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον
Αριάδνη απο πρύμα, πάντα και ψηλά
Ανθή Μαρίνα απο πλώρα και πρύμα
Διαγόρας απο πρύμα, πλώρα & παρέα με την Ανθή
Μαρίνα
Δημητρούλα
Αγιος Γεώργιος αστεράτος
Μιλένα αηθαλής (έστω και με 14 κόμβους)

Δεν θέλησα να τις βάλω εδώ γιατι θα σας έτρωγα μπόλικα MB

----------


## Apostolos

Στου Κανέλου το Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος! Σου έρχομαι μωρό μου!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε τελικό στάδιο φαίνεται να βρίσκεται η μετεγκατάσταση του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ στο νέο κτήριο, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Διαβάζω από την σημερινή *ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ.*




> *ΠΡΟΧΩΡΟΥΝ* οι διαδικασίες για τη μετεγκατάσταση των υπηρεσιών του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, στο νέο κτήριο του υπουργείου στην Ακτή Βασιλειάδη. Το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ προκήρυξε επαναληπτικό τακτικό διαγωνισμό διεθνούς συμμετοχής ανοικτής διαδικασίας, με κριτήριο κατακύρωσης τη χαμηλότερη τιμή για την ανάθεση του έργου της μεταφοράς των υπηρεσιών του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ στο νέο κτήριο στην Ακτή Βασιλειάδη και λοιπά κτήρια.


Πατώντας *ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το άρθρο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αττικοί Λιμένες...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην μπούκα σχεδόν της δεξαμενής Βασιλειάδη (από μακριά νόμιζα ότι ήταν μέσα) ο *Γιώργης*, πρώην (θρυλικό !!!) Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος, 
έπειτα από αρκετά μεγάλη απουσία στο Πέραμα, λόγω της προσάραξης του λίγο καιρό πριν στην Αίγινα.

Βολτίτσα στο φανάρι του Πειραιά απόψε, με παγωνιά και αγέρα που θέριζε και το μπουφάν κουμπωμένο μέχρι τα αυτιά, 
αλλά με ανταμοιβή την είσοδο του *πανέμορφου Superferry* γύρω στις 8.20, κατάφωτου και απλά υπέροχου !!!

----------


## Apostolos

> Στην μπούκα σχεδόν της δεξαμενής Βασιλειάδη (από μακριά νόμιζα ότι ήταν μέσα) ο *Γιώργης*, πρώην (θρυλικό !!!) Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος, 
> έπειτα από αρκετά μεγάλη απουσία στο Πέραμα, λόγω της προσάραξης του λίγο καιρό πριν στην Αίγινα.


Μπορείς να μας πείς περισσότερα γι αυτό???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε αν εννοείς την προσάραξη δεν θα μπορέσω να σε διαφωτίσω. Το περιστατικό είχε περάσει στα ''ψιλά'' των ειδήσεων,
και θυμάμαι μάλιστα που έψαχνα να βρω περισσότερα για το συμβάν αλλά εις μάτην.

Τώρα αν εννοείς να σας πω περισσότερα για τον θρυλικό Πορτοκαλή Ήλιο  :Razz: , τι περισσότερο να σου πω από το ότι όλες 
τις μαραγκοδουλειές πάνω στο πλοίο (από μπουλμέδες μέχρι κουπαστές και καρέκλες) όταν αγοράστηκε από τον Κώστα Λάτση το 1967, 
τις είχε κάνει ο παππούς μου, από τους μεγαλύτερους καραβομαραγκούς στον Περαία τις δεκαετίες 50 - 60.

(Αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου.......)  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanassis___

ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΑΛΕΣ Σ'ΕΝΑ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΛΠ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΘ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΚΟΥΣΤΑ

----------


## Apostolos

Χίλιες φορές αυτοί παρά οι Κινέζοι....

----------


## Apostolos

Νεές παρουσίες το Blue Horizon και το Ευρώπη Παλάς

----------


## gvaggelas

Συναντήσεις με εκπροσώπους των πολιτικών κομμάτων της αντιπολίτευσης αρχίζει από την Παρασκευή ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Γιώργος Βουλγαράκης, με αντικείμενο την επικείμενη μεταρρύθμιση στα δύο μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια της χώρας.
Σήμερα, θα γίνει η πρώτη συνάντηση του κ. Βουλγαράκη με τους εκπροσώπους του ΣΥΝ και το επόμενο διάστημα θα πραγματοποιηθούν συναντήσεις με εκπροσώπους του ΠΑΣΟΚ και του ΛΑΟΣ. 
Όπως επισημαίνει η Ναυτεμπορική, ο υπουργός θα επιχειρηματολογήσει υπέρ της κυβερνητικής άποψης για την αναγκαιότητα της παραχώρησης σε ιδιώτες της διαχείρισης των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων των σταθμών εμπορευματοκιβωτίων σε ΟΛΠ και ΟΛΘ, πολιτική θέση που βρίσκει αντίθετους τους εργαζομένους στα λιμάνια αλλά και τα κόμματα της Αριστεράς.

Ο κ. Βουλγαράκης έχει αναγγείλει τη διεξαγωγή διεθνούς πλειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού παραχώρησης για τους προβλήτες ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ, που θα κατασκευαστεί, ενώ την Ι θα κρατήσει ο ΟΛΠ για τον Πειραιά και για ολόκληρο το Σταθμό Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων για τον ΟΛΘ. 
Σύμφωνα με τις πλέον πρόσφατες τοποθετήσεις του κ. Βουλγαράκη, ο διαγωνισμός θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει στα μέσα Ιανουαρίου και να έχει ολοκληρωθεί στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του.

Βασική θέση του υπουργού είναι ότι τα δύο λιμάνια έχουν πλέον να ανταγωνιστούν Παγκόσμιους Διαχειριστές (Global Operators), οι οποίοι είναι σε θέση να συντονίσουν τη στρατηγική ανταγωνισμού σε συνολικό επίπεδο, επιτυγχάνοντας παράλληλα οικονομίες κλίμακας. Τονίζει ότι, παρά τη σημερινή κερδοφορία τους:

- Υπολείπονται σε παραγωγικότητα έναντι των ανταγωνιστικών λιμένων.

- Παρουσιάζουν σημαντική δυσκολία προσαρμογής στην υιοθέτηση διεθνών επιπέδων απόδοσης και στην πραγματοποίηση επενδύσεων.

- Αδυνατούν να αξιοποιήσουν τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα της γεωγραφικής τους θέσης.

Επίσης, τονίζει ότι το ύψος της επένδυσης, το χρονικό περιθώριο για την υλοποίηση των έργων, η προσέλκυση νέων πελατών αλλά και η εξειδίκευση που χρειάζεται στη διαχείριση διεθνούς διαμετακομιστικού σταθμού, είναι απαγορευτικά για τα δύο λιμάνια, όπως λειτουργούν σήμερα, και επισημαίνει ότι όλα υποδεικνύουν την αναζήτηση στρατηγικού επενδυτή. 
Σε ό,τι αφορά τον προβλήτα Ι, που θα παραμείνει στη διαχείριση του ΟΛΠ, υποστηρίζει ότι θα καταφέρει να είναι ανταγωνιστικός απέναντι στον ιδιώτη που θα αναλάβει τους άλλους δύο. 

Οι εργαζόμενοι, ωστόσο, υποστηρίζουν ότι ο ΟΛΠ και ο ΟΛΘ έχουν τη δυνατότητα να προχωρήσουν στα αναγκαία έργα μέχρι το 2015. 
Με το ίδιο επιχείρημα υπογραμμίζουν ότι τα δύο λιμάνια θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αντλήσουν κεφάλαια ύψους 710 εκατ. ευρώ συνολικά, αφού τα έργα θα γίνουν σταδιακά. Τέλος, σε ό,τι αφορά τον προβλήτα Ι του ΣΕΜΠΟ στον Πειραιά, τονίζουν ότι δεν θα είναι ανταγωνιστικός, αφού δεν θα έχει περιθώριο επέκτασης.

www.in.gr

----------


## jumpman

oi apergies aforoun mono ta emporika limania h kai ta epivatika, dioti thn deutera taksideuw apo Peiraia kai tha ithela na gnwrizw.

----------


## JASON12345

Από όσο κατάλαβα από τα ΜΜΕ θα ισχύει και για το επιβατικό.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα δεν θα μπορούν να δέσουν και να αποπλεύσουν από το Πειραιά.?

----------


## gvaggelas

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα δεν θα μπορούν να δέσουν και να αποπλεύσουν από το Πειραιά.[/quote]


Δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος για αυτό. Την προηγούμενη φορά που είχαν απεργία οι λιμενεργάτες, η μόνη λιμενική υπηρεσία που δεν λειτούργησε στο επιβατικό λιμάνι ήταν η μεταφορά των επιβατών με τα λεωφορεία του ΟΛΠ. Κατά τα άλλα το πλοίο είχε φύγει στην ώρα του.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία άποψη του λιμανιού σήμερα... Όμορφη ημέρα και αν μας είχε και λίγο ήλιο θα ήταν μούρλια!

DOCK 3.jpg

200.jpg

XAVERI SHIPS.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απόστολε στη μεσαία σου φωτό, διακρίνω το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος ανάμεσα Ερμή και HS 5 ???

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά! Μήν ξεχάσουμε να πούμε ότι το Γκλόρυ το είδα στις Χρηστουγεννιάτικες μέρες αναμένο και με γυρλάντα

----------


## JASON12345

Οι καβοδέτες όμως.?

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό είναι μία πονεμένη ιστορία. Οι καβοδέτες του επιβατηγού λιμανιού είναι απο μία ιδιωτική "εταιρία" η οποία αναλαμβάνει με τις πλάτες του ΟΛΠ τις καβοδεσίες. Τα υπόλοιπα μέρη του λιμανιού τα αναλαμβάνει ιδική υπηρεσία η οποία δέν κάνει συνήθως απεργίες

----------


## JASON12345

OK.Ευχαριστώ.Οπότε δεν θα υπάρξει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Τώρα να αναλαμβάνει το δέσιμο των βαποριών ιδιώτης δεν  είναι και τόσο καλό
αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας καλοσορίσουμε και το Coral στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, όπου έδεσε πρίν απο λίγο στου Κανέλου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nέα παρουσία λοιπόν στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι το *Κεφαλλονιά*, που όπως αναφέρω και *εδώ*, έφτασε απόψε για την ετήσια του.

Γύρω στις 20.00 πέρασε τα φανάρια και έδεσε τελικά στην παγόδα.

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Μονάρχης των Ωκαιανών μεθόρμισε στην Παγόδα, το Ευρώπη Πάλας στου Κανέλου και το λιμάνι είναι τελέιως κλειστό απο Λιμενικούς (ανάγωγους ώς συνήθως). Ξέρετε το λόγο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...το λιμάνι είναι τελέιως κλειστό απο Λιμενικούς (ανάγωγους ώς συνήθως). Ξέρετε το λόγο?


Παραθέτω απόσπασμα από σημερινή δημοσίευση στο *Marinews*, στο οποίο μπορείτε να δείτε τον λόγο του αποκλεισμού του λιμανιού, που μας ανέφερε ο Απόστολος.




> Κόκκινο συναγερμό σήμανε, χθες αργά το βράδυ, στην Αστυνομία και το Λιμενικό Σώμα έπειτα από πληροφορία του αρχηγού της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. κ. Αναστάσιου Δημοσχάκη ότι εξτρεμιστές - τρομοκράτες πρόκειται να καταλάβουν τον πύργο ελέγχου του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. Η απόρρητη πληροφορία του αντιστράτηγου είχε ως αποτέλεσμα, λίγα λεπτά μετά τις δέκα το βράδυ, να κινηθούν στην ακτή ισχυρές δυνάμεις της Αστυνομίας, να κλείσουν δρόμοι και μέχρι τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες η Ακτή Βασιλειάδη να είναι απροσπέλαστη περιοχή.


Ολόκληρο το δημοσίευμα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*. (*Marinews.gr*)

----------


## Apostolos

Άλλη δουλειά δέν έχουμε το Πειραιάς traffic να βομβαρδίσουμε! Να σας πω εγω 5 σημεία που άνετα ένας τρομοκράτης μπορεί να τοποθετήσει ένα μπαζούκας και να αρχίσει τις κατεδαφήσεις?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και να σκεφτείς φίλε ότι αύριο νωρίς το πρωί σκεφτόμουν να κατέβω Πειραιά (στο φανάρι για εισερχόμενα-εξερχόμενα), για φωτογραφίες.

Μακριάαααααα, φαντάζεσαι να με τραβάγανε μέσα ως τρομοκράτη που προετοιμάζει ...επίθεση, φωτογραφίζοντας πριν τους στόχους ???  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Και γιατί δέν πάς (πάμε?) με την κατευθεία? εγώ έβγαλα όλα τα πλοία στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες έτσι! Ελπίζω μόνο με αυτά που λέμε μην μας κάνει έφοδο η αντιτρομοκρατική!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι διαβάζω σε πολλά έντυπα (ηλεκτρονικά και μη) φίλε Απόστολε, αυτές τις ημέρες επικρατεί ...πολεμική ατμόσφαιρα στο λιμάνι, λόγω βέβαια των απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων.

Αν είναι να παμε βολτίτσα, και κάθε στιγμή να τρέμει το φυλλοκάρδι μας, άστο καλύτερα για πιό ήρεμες ημέρες.....  :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

Οντως η παρουσια του ΛΣ ηταν εντονη σημερα. Ετσι λοιπον τα ΠΑΘ (Περιπολικα Ανοιχτης Θαλασσης) 070 και 080 ''προστατευαν'' το νεο ΥΕΝ, στο λιμεναρχειο ηταν δεμενο το ΛΣ 010, ενω στα Λεμοναδικα και τα περιξ εκοβε βολτες το μικροτερο ΛΣ 607.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μια φωτογραφία σημερινή, στο κόκκινο του Πειραιά.

¶φιξη για το ¶ρτεμις, αναχώρηση για το Dolphin IV.

ARTEMIS_DOLPHIN.jpg

----------


## sonia24

Οι απεργιες συνεχιζονται κανονικα και σταθερα, το λιμανι στον Πειραια ειναι απενεργοποιημενο, δε δεχεται κανενα φορτιο μεσα, ενω στη Θεσσαλονικη ειναι καπως καλυτερα τα πραγματα, κατι κινειται πανω. Παντως, πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που στελνουν τα φορτια τους Θεσσαλονικη για να τα διωξουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *Blue Star ΙΘΑΚΗ* ολοκλήρωσε την ετήσια του στο Νεώριο της Σύρου, και επέστρεψε σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, 
όπου και (προσωρινά) έχει δέσει, μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ.

----------


## scoufgian

βλεπω στη θεση του europa palace μπηκε το πασιφαη.κι αυτο μαλλον για ετησια

----------


## JASON12345

Παιδιά πάω στο ΥΕΝ να πάρω δρομολόγια από Πειραία και δεν μου βγάζει.
Το περίεργο δεν είναι εκεί γιατί πολλές φορές λέει ότι η σελίδα δεν λειτουργεί 
προσωρινά. 
Τώρα λεει δεν υπάρχουν καταχωρήσεις.
Τι εννοεί?

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχουν ανοίξει τα πλάνα. Δηλαδή δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί δρομολόγια για τον Φεβρουάριο ακόμη.... Είναι θέμα μιάς ή δυό ημερών και θα τα δείς. Αλλιώς από την σελίδα της εταιρείας.

----------


## captain 83

Για σήμερα όντως δεν έβγαζε τα δρομολόγια (δεν υπάρχουν καταχωρήσεις) γιατί είχε εκδοθεί απαγόρευση απόπλου, οπότε τα σβήσανε όλα. Στα δρομολόγια εφαρμόζουν το copy paste και αν τύχουν αλλαγές επεμβαίνουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *NONA MARY* στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη, το *HIGHSPEED 5* δεμένο μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ, το *IVORY* (Aegean Two) στην παγόδα.

----------


## scoufgian

κινησαν τα καραβια.εκανε την αρχη ο ταξιαρχης και ακολουθουνε νησος χιος,olympicchampion και δεν συμμαζευεται.......εχει να πεσει κουνημα αποψε..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απαγορευτικό απόπλου είχαμε λοιπόν (όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε) τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

Και στα matrix που υπάρχουν σε διάφορα σημεία του λιμανιού, υπήρχε (πολύ σωστά) η ενημέρωση προς τους επιβάτες :

*''ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΔΥΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΑΙΡΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΩΝ''.*

Όλα καλά ως εδώ, αλλά θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν κάποιος από τους υπευθύνους ενημέρωσης των matrix, είχε προνοήσει να αποσυρθεί η πιο πάνω προειδοποίηση από τους ηλεκτρονικούς πίνακες μετά την άρση του απαγορευτικού (Σάββατο 17.30), μιας και σήμερα το μεσημέρι τα matrix εξακολουθούσαν ...πεισματικά να επιμένουν για το απαγορευτικό !!!

Θα μου πείτε τώρα, Κυριακή είναι, από ότι λένε αύριο-μεθαύριο θα ξαναχαλάσει ο καιρός, ποιος ο λόγος να το αλλάζουμε ??? :shock::razz:

----------


## captain 83

Eγώ πάλι χτες είδα το ένα να γράφει χτες μεσημέρι κατά τις 2 έξω ακριβώς από τον ΗΣΑΠ τις αναμενόμενες αναχωρήσεις (ενδεικτικά λέω το ΠΑΡΟΣ που έλεγε ότι θα ερχόταν στις 15:00 και το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που θα ερχόταν μετά, ενώ τα καράβια δεν είχαν κουνήσει ρούπι εκεί από την Παρασκευή), ενώ αυτό που είναι στον Άγιο Διονύσιο έλεγε για απαγορευτικό.

----------


## scoufgian

το ειδα κι εγω αυτο espesso venezia και αναρωτιομουν σαν χαζος :"λες να ισχυει κατι τετοιο και nα μην το εχω παρει χαμπαρι?".αλλα τελικα μετα λεω απο μεσα μου ,μαλλον θα βαρεθηκανε ν αποσυρουν τις ανακοινωσεις απο τα matrix

----------


## Espresso Venezia

10αρια στις θάλασσες μας σήμερα, και γεμάτο παπόρια το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

Στο ντοκ 3, 4 πλοία του καπταν Μάκη, αφού στα Ροδάνθη, Δημητρούλα, Ανθή Μαρίνα προστέθηκε και η Μιλένα, δίπλα και το Blue Star 2, καθώς και το Aqua Jewel.

Στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη το Κόρσικα, και στην Ηετιώνεια ακτή Ταξιάρχης, Νήσος Χίος, Κνωσσός Παλάς. Στον Άγ. Διονύση Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον, Λατώ, Ιεράπετρα, Μυρτιδιώτισσα, ενώ πιο δίπλα στα Λεμονάδικα Blue Star Πάρος και Ιθάκη, Σούπερφέρυ, μαζί με τα μόνιμα Κεντέρη 1 και Τζετφέρυ 1.

Στα 200άρια Αγ. Γεώργιος και Ρομίλντα, στην παγόδα Ivory και Μαρίνα, στου Ξαβέρη Παν. Θαλασσινή, Κρίσταλ, Όριεντ Κουίν, ενώ στου Κανέλλου το Νήσος Μύκονος (!!!)

Και όλα αυτά χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε Ηigh Speeds, Flyingcats, Speedrunners, ούτε φυσικά τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού !!!!!

----------


## jumpman

Na sumplhrwsw kai to Pasifah Palce pou kanei parea sto Nissos Mukonos kathws kai to Kapetan Alexandros pou vrisketai sth megalh deksamenh tou Vasileiadh

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστός ο *jumpman*, τόσα βαπόρια σήμερα, όλο και κάποιο θα ξέχναγα.  :Smile:

----------


## 2nd mate

βαση του ais ξεκιναει το Παναγια Κρημνιωτισσα.θα εχει σιγουρα δυσκολο ταξιδι αφου βλεπω βραζει ολο το αιγαιο.

----------


## scoufgian

τι να κανει κι αυτο!!πρεπει να παει στο νησι ,γιατι θα χουν ξεμεινει απο καυσιμα.λογικα πρεπει να ειναι γεματο μεχρι εκει που δεν παιρνει........

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπω φυγανε το λατω και το knossos palace.θα φανε κουνημα αλλα τι να καταλαβουν τετοιες "πολυκατοικιες" απο μποφορ.......

----------


## jumpman

Apopsh mou to Lato kai to Knossos de tha fane kai toso polu kounhma afou exoun ton kairo apo pisw sun oti o kairos exei eksasthenisei arketa.To El.Venizelos kai to Festos tha fane xtuphmata apopse pou to exoun apo mprosta kai ligo deksia.To pio polu kounhma tha to efage to Olympic Champion pou efuge nwritera kathws kai to Rodanthi pou paei Rodo opou o kairos tha arxisei na eksasthenei pio arga to vradu.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *Κεφαλλονιά* άφησε σήμερα το μόλο Δραπετσώνας και ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Γιωργο απο εσενα δεν θελουμε μονο ενημερωση απετουμε να μας δειξεις και τα αποκρυφα τουα βαποριου.Γρηηηηγορα τη φωτογραφικη... :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επέστρεψε το *Κεφαλονιά* στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, και στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη ανέβηκε ο *Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος*. 

Ακολουθεί αποψινή, ...κακής ποιότητας φώτο από κινητό. :Sad: 

KORNAROS.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Να σημειώσουμε ότι το Παναγία Θαλασσινή λείπει από την θέση του στο κεντρικό λιμάνι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απαγορευτικό είχαμε λοιπόν δύο ημέρες τώρα, και μιας και οι φίλοι *Roi Baudoin* και *polykas* μας υποχρέωσαν χθες με τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες τους από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, είπα κι εγώ σήμερα να τους το ανταποδώσω.

Και οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι στάθηκα αρκετά τυχερός, αφού λίγο μετά την βόλτα στον Περαία το απαγορευτικό άρθηκε, και τα περισσότερα πλοία απέπλευσαν.

Τρεις φωτογραφίες λοιπόν σημερινές, αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους.

Limani_1.jpg



Limani_2.jpg



Limani_3.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Στην ράδα βρίσκεται από χθες το βράδυ το Ιόνιαν Κουίν ερχόμενο από Πάτρα για την ετήσιά του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λίγο πριν την επέλαση του χιονιά.....

Χθεσινή φώτο στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, στου Κανέλλου.
*ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π., ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΟΥΙΝ, ΕΤΖΙΑΝ 1.*

LIMANI_16_02.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρεις φωτογραφίες σημερινές από το χιονισμένο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

01.jpg



02.jpg



03.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Den kserw an einai to katallhlo shmeio na to valw auto to post.An eprepe na to valw kapou allou tha parakalousa tous administrators na to metaferoun.Xtes pou taksideua apo Peiraia eida enan plwto gerano mprosta apo to jetferry1 pou vathenai epitelous to limani.Kserei kaneis perissotera na mas pei?

----------


## nautikos

Ασχολειται εδω και αρκετο καιρο με την εκβαθυνση του λιμανιου. Για το λογο αυτο ειχαν φυγει οι ''γατες'' απο εκει.

----------


## noulos

Μια φωτο 1-2 μέρες πριν την εντυπωσιακή επέλαση του χιονιά.
Από δεξιά διακρίνονται τα *Μυρτιδιώτησα*, *Β. Κορνάρος*, *Πρεβελης*, *Λατώ* και η πρύμνη του *Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον*.

----------


## captain 83

Έφυγε και ο Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι από τα λεμονάδικα και πήρε την θέση του Παναγία Θαλασσινή στον ΟΛΠ. Εκεί πλέον μόνο του το Τζετ Φέρρυ 1.

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πρωι περιπου 08:15 ημουν στο ΄΄κοκκινο΄΄, ακουσα μεσα απο το λιμανι, πρεπει να ηταν καπου στα κρητικα βαπορια, απο καποιο πλοιο, 7 συρηγμους [το καθιερομενο σημα κινδυνου] αλλα ειχα παει με λεωφορειο το [218]  απο Ησαπ στο ΄΄κοκκινο΄΄, το προβλημα ειναι οτι φευγει απο την E1 , οποτε και δεν ειχα προσβαση στο υπολοιπο λιμανι, ξερει κανεις ποιο ηταν αυτο που εκανε ασκησεις; η κατι αλλο;

----------


## nautikos

Κατα το μεσημερακι το *Επτανησος* εδεσε στην παγοδα. Επισης στον προλιμενα βρισκεται και το *Ionian Sky*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Κατα το μεσημερακι το *Επτανησος* εδεσε στην παγοδα.*.*.


Να υποθέσουμε πως περιμένει την σειρά του για να ανέβει στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη ?

----------


## nautikos

Βρισκω πολυ βασιμη την υποψια σου φιλε Espresso. Μαλλον περιμενει να φυγει το Δημητρουλα και να μπει αυτο μεσα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Άκουσες και το μακρό σφύριγμα ή μόνο εφτά βραχέα; Το *Γενικό Σήμα Συναγερμού* είναι εφτά βραχείς και ένας μακρός (*δεν* είναι σήμα κινδύνου το Σήμα Κινδύνου είναι συνεχόμενο σφύριγμα όπως περιγράφεται στον Κανόνα 37 και στο παράρτημα IV του Κανονισμού Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα και στο κεφάλαιο 4 του Διεθνούς Κώδικα Σημάτων. Μήπως ήταν σύμφωνα με την περίπτωση δ του Κανόνα 34 του Κανονισμού Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα;

δ) Οσάκις πλοία ευρισκόμενα εν όψει αλλήλων προσεγγίζουν άλληλα και δι` οιανδήποτε αιτίαν εκάτερον πλοίον παρανοεί τας προθέσεις ή ενεργείας ετέρου, ή αμφιβάλλει εάν η εκτελουμένη υπό του ετέρου ενέργεια είναι επαρκής προς αποφυγήν συγκρούσεως, *το ευρισκόμενονεν αμφιβολία πλοίον θα γνωστοποιή αμέσως τοιαύτην αμφιβολίαν διά της εκπομπής πέντε τουλάχιστον βραχέων και ταχέων συριγμών της σειρήνος.* Τοτοιούτον σήμα είναι δυνατόν να συμπληρούται διά φωτεινού σήματος πέντετουλάχιστον βραχειών και ταχειών αναλαμπών.

----------


## Nautikos II

Ηταν 7 βραχεις και ακολουθησε ενας μακρυς συριγμος, ο οποιος μακρυς κρατησε περιπου 10 δευτερολεπτα, Συμα συναγερμου, οχι κινδυνου, λαθος διατυπωση

----------


## captain 83

Μια ερώτηση. Τι δουλειά έχουν τα σφυρίγματα και οι συναγερμοί με το δελτίο του κεντρικού λιμανιού;
Να προσθέσω ότι το Highspeed 4 έδεσε στον ντοκ 3.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και είναι θέμα για τα συμβάντα του λιμανιού και ρώτησε αν γίνεται άσκηση από κάποιο πλοίο (*συμβάν είναι που νομίζω ότι καταγράφεται σε δελτία και ίσως σημαντικό γιατί δείχνει εκπαίδευση πληρώματος) έβαλα κι εγώ την απορία μου αν ήταν άσκηση ή αμφισβήτηση προθέσεων με σύνδεσμο σε άλλα θέματα όπου μπορέι να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση.

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα το μεσημερακι επεσε δεξαμενη το *Ocean Majesty* στη μεγαλη Βασιλειαδη. Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε:mrgreen:

----------


## nautikos

Παντως αν δεν κανω λαθος πολυ σπανια (αν οχι ποτε) βλεπουμε δεξαμενισμους κρουαζεροπλοιων στη μεγαλη Βασιλειαδη... Παντως το χωρεσανε τσιμα τσιμα :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά απέρριψε την αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων τoυ ΟΛΠ κατά των συνδικαλιστικών οργανώσεων των εργαζομένων στο πρώτο λιμάνι της χώρας, με την οποία ζητούσε να κηρυχθούν παράνομες και καταχρηστικές οι νέες κινητοποιήσεις των εργαζομένων στο Σταθμό Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων Νέου Ικονίου.

Η απόφαση έχει ήδη δημιουργήσει κλίμα ευφορίας στους 1.500 υπαλλήλους και λιμενεργάτες και έντονο προβληματισμό στη διοίκηση του Οργανισμού.

Νωρίς το πρωί, λιμενεργάτες, οι οποίοι την Τετάρτη θα πραγματοποιήσουν 24ωρη απεργία, συγκεντρώθηκαν έξω από το μέγαρο του ΟΛΠ, ζητώντας τη ματαίωση του διεθνούς διαγωνισμού παραχώρησης των Σταθμών Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων ΟΛΠ και ΟΛΘ.

www.in.gr

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι τον φετεινό χειμώνα το μεγάλο λιμάνι δεν θύμιζε "κοιμητήριο" πλοίων όπως άλλεσ χρονιές. Απο καραβολατρικής άποψης θα πώ ότι είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αφού πέρασαν μεγάλα αστέρια κατά καιρούς και κυρίως στόλισαν τον προλιμένα. Είχαμε την ευκαρία να φωτογραφίσουμε απο τον Καπετάν Αλέξανδρο, το Μερικά Παλάτια της Αδριατικής, το Ionian Queen, το Κεφαλονιά, τον Σοφοκλή Β και τα Λευκά Όρη, τον Μπλέ Ορίζοντα, την Αλεξάνδρα Τ και αρκετά ακόμη που δεν θυμάμαι με τελευταίο το ρο-ρο του ανατέλοντος ηλίου... Μην μου πέιτε ότι δεν έχω δίκιο? Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν είχαμε δεί τόσα πολλά χειμερινή περίοδο  :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

και εικόνες με χιονισμένα καράβια....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μια καλή παρέα σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

*OCEAN MAJESTY, AEGEAN 1, ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.*

LIMANI_10-3-08.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πειραιας σήμερα με πολύ ήλιο και γαλάζια νερά....
piraeus (Large).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Απο το AIS βλεπω τα nissos mykonos και nissos chios να συναντιουνται στο Σουνιο και να ανεβαινουν προς Πειραια διπλα διπλα .Υπαρχει κανεις να μας βγαλει καμια φωτο;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θεόφιλος, Ποσειδών Ελλάς και Σαρδηνία Βέρα, σε σημερινή φώτο.

LIMANI_16-3-08.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο το πρωι στης 06:00 απο τις πληροφοριες του Syros Observer το πλοιο θα βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το θρυλικό ''Μυκήναι'', τώρα πια βέβαια ''Aegean Glory'', ανέβηκε σήμερα στη μικρή του Βασιλειάδη μετά από πολύ καιρό παρουσίας του στα 200άρια.

Λέτε να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο Εσπρέσο. Το μυαλό μου πάει στο ότι οι υποχρεώσεις του Γιωργή, ίσως να καλυφθούν από την εταιρεία με την ναύλωση του Aegean Glory. Θα δείξει..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η *Αρσινόη* στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη, το *Νήσος Χίος* στα ροδίτικα  :Confused: , το *Νήσος Μύκονος* στη θέση του Νήσος Χίος στην ακτή Ηετίωνα  :Confused: .

Στον προλιμένα το *AURORA*.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Η *Αρσινόη* στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη, το *Νήσος Χίος* στα ροδίτικα , το *Νήσος Μύκονος* στη θέση του Νήσος Χίος στην ακτή Ηετίωνα .
> 
> Στον προλιμένα το *AURORA*.


Γιατί αυτή η αλλαγή με τα Χίος-Μύκονος???Ξέρει κάποιος?

----------


## tsaltinho

Ξερει κανεισ αν συνεχιζεται η απεργια των λιμενεργατων???

----------


## captain 83

Γίνονται έργα στις προβλήτες του λιμανιού και άλλαξαν για λίγο οι θέσεις πρόσδεσης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατέφθασε στον Πειραιά και έδεσε στον προλιμένα το *Κρήτη ΙΙ*, ενώ στη παγόδα παρέα στην Αριάδνη κρατάει το *MSC SINFONIA*.

----------


## polykas

Στην Μεγάλη δεξαμενή ο *Παντοκράτωρ* και στην μικρή *το Αρσινόη*.

----------


## polykas

Παραθέτω και μία τρισδιάστατη φωτό.







1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Γεώργιε σε βρίσκω πολύ *ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΟ*  :Very Happy: , και στην συγκεκριμμένη φώτο αλλά και σε *ΑΥΤΗ*. *ΕΥΓΕ !!!!!!!*

Επίτρεψε μου μόνο μία μικρή παρατήρηση, έτσι για τους τύπους. Οι συγκεκριμμένες φώτο δεν λέγονται τρισδιάστατες αλλά πανοραμικές.

Τρισδιάστατες φώτο (δυστυχώς) δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ο *polykas* ειναι σε μεγαλη φορμα.
Συνεχισε ετσι φιλε δηλωνω θαυμαστης σου!

----------


## Apostolos

Θελω και γω τέτοιο φακοοοοοοοοο

----------


## scoufgian

οπως ηδη ξερουμε ,οι νεες θεσεις,των πλοιων για χιο -μυτιληνη,μετα τις επισκευες που γινονται ,σε μια απο τις 2 συνηθεις θεσεις προσδεσης,ειναι αυτες που φαινονται στη φωτογραφια.επισης σημερα ,το νησος μυκονος ,σε μια απο τις βολτες που κανει τωρα τελευταια,με σκοπο ,να αναπτυξει φιλικες σχεσεις με τα υπολοιπα πλοια και οχι μονο,βρεθηκε διπλα στα πλοια της δωδεκανησου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μιας και ο αέρας ''σηκώνει πέτρες'' σήμερα, μετά την αναχώρηση του *Νήσος Χίος,* ο *Θεόφιλος* μεθόρμισε στη θέση του.

Επίσης σήμερα το *Νήσος Μύκονος* είναι δεμένο μπροστά ακριβώς στο νέο Υπουργείο.

----------


## polykas

Στην μικρή  δεξαμενή το *γιωργής.*

----------


## nautikos

Αντε τι θα γινει τελικα, θα το φτιαξει αυτο το οραμα πραγματικοτητα κανενα υπουργος επιτελους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Δωστε ρε μια καλυτερη εικονα στον Πειραια και το λιμανι του. Φανταστειτε να πινετε το καφεδακι σας εκει περα... Και με μπαλκονακι καραβολατρικο για τις απαραιτητες φωτο:-D

pirfut.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αμήν και πότε.... ναυτικέ. Ίσως στην επόμενη Ολυμπιάδα, δεν προβλέπω νωρίτερα... Εδώ την ριμάδα την λοξή γωνιά στα λεμονάδικα δεν την αξιοποιούνε να δένει άλλο ένα καράβι εκεί που έχουνε γίνει σουβλάκι καλαμάκι στα 200άρια....  :Sad: , ευτυχώς κάτι τις πάντως γαι επιβάτες φτάχνουν εδώ κι εκεί. Αντε να δούμε!

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο το πρωι περιπου στης 05:00  το ΄΄Aqua Marine΄΄ θα βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί έχω μιά έντύπωση πώς θα έχει ταμπέλες "Απαγορεύεται η φωτογράφηση"?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *Σαρδηνία Βέρα* μεθόρμισε από τα διακοσάρια στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη (τώρα αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό ???).  :Confused: 

Ακόμα, μετά από ολιγοήμερη παραμονή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, το *Σύμη 2* έδεσε στα Λεμονάδικα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αντε τι θα γινει τελικα, θα το φτιαξει αυτο το οραμα πραγματικοτητα κανενα υπουργος επιτελους. Δωστε ρε μια καλυτερη εικονα στον Πειραια και το λιμανι του. Φανταστειτε να πινετε το καφεδακι σας εκει περα... Και με μπαλκονακι καραβολατρικο για τις απαραιτητες φωτο:-D
> 
> pirfut.jpg


Δεν ξερω που να απευφθυνω τα συγχαρητηρια μου για την εμπνευση διαμορφωσης του "κοκκινου".
Αυτο που κανει σιγουρα τη διαφορα ειναι η κερκιδα που κοιτα το λιμανι αφου προβλεπεται να ιδρυονται πολλα _fun club..._

----------


## polykas

Στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το* seajet 2.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα Λεμονάδικα βρίσκεται το όμορφο *Σύμη 2*, και σήμερα το πρωί που πέρασα το πλήρωμα του δούλευε πυρετωδώς σε εργασίες καθαρισμού και προετοιμασίας.

SIMI 2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο το πρωι 10:00  με 10:30 το Sky Wonder θα βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## Baggeliq

*Sky Wonder* P204_1.JPG

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙΕΣ  http://www.pullmanturcruises.com/crucerobritt/sky.html 
 
πηγη : http://www.cvcargentina.com.ar

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προς το παρόν η πρώτη εικόνα που βλέπει κάποιος επιβάτης κρουαζιερόπλοιου φτάνοντας στο μεγαλύτερο και διασημότερο λιμάνι της χώρας μας, είναι η παρακάτω.  :Sad: 

Μιά εικόνα που βέβαια ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως στον ...πανάρχαιο πολιτισμό μας, και τον προιδεάζει για τα ...αρχαία μνημεία που πρόκειται να επισκεφθεί.  :Sad: 

*Σημ.* Προς αποφυγήν πάσας παρεξηγήσεως, δεν υπονοώ βέβαια τα πλοία που διακρίνονται.

PIRAEUS ENTRY.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το* seajet 2.*


οριστε και το seajet2 μεσα απο τη δεξαμενη

----------


## scoufgian

και οι εργασιες που γινοντουσαν τοσες μερες ,στο ντοκο που εχει δεσει το sardinia vera,επιτελους τελειωσαν...........

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και θα μέινει για καιρό έτσι. Μπορέι ο αρχιτέκτονας να το σχεδίασε ωραία αλλά ή κατασκευή έιναι τουλάχιστον 35 χρόνια παλία και έχει φάει αρκετή θάλασσα. Οπότε για να αποκατασταθεί μόνο θέλει πολλά λεφτά ίχι για να γίνουν και τα στέγαστρα κ.λπ. που δείχνει η μελέτη. Καλύτερα να τα δώσουν για καμιά εκβάθυνση, αναβάθμιση του VTS, ή έστω κανα χώρο αναμονής επιβατών για να μην ξεροσταλιάζουν το καλοκαίρι. Βέβαια μπορεί ο τελευταίος να είναι υπερυψωμένος (σε στυλ Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος ώστε να τραβάτε φωτογραφίες τα ρεμέτζα. Πάντως δεν είναι αυτό που χρειάζεται το λιμάνι, έχει ελλείψεις σε πιο βασικές υποδομές.

----------


## nautikos

Τοσες μερες κανεις βλεπω δεν πηρε χαμπαρι το μικρο RoRo *Albatros*, το οποιο βρισκεται αραγμενο στον προλιμενα του _Πειραια_. Το πλοιο βρισκοταν κατασχεμενο στο λιμανι της _Τεργεστης_ απο το _1998_. Η φωτο και οι πληροφοριες απο εδω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τοσες μερες κανεις βλεπω δεν πηρε χαμπαρι το μικρο RoRo *Albatros*, το οποιο βρισκεται αραγμενο στον προλιμενα του _Πειραια_.


Ας βάλουμε λοιπόν δύο φωτογραφίες σημερινές του πλοίου, στον προλιμένα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή φώτο στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, με τα ''Ροδίτικα'' σε μεγάλες στιγμές.

Μία φώτο από αυτές που υποψιάζομαι, ότι σε λίγα χρόνια θα τις κοιτάζουμε με μεγάλη νοσταλγία.

Αφιερωμένη στον ''πατριάρχη'' του nautilia, *esperos*.  :Smile: 

RODITIKA.jpg

----------


## esperos

Σε  ευχαριστώ  Espresso.

----------


## Leo

Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία για να θυμούνται ότι η Queen Victoria πέρασε το κόκκινο του μεγάλου Λιμανιού.

queenvictoria.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, συλλεκτική* *!!!*

Από που την τράβηξες βρε θηρίο ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Απο τον μώλο πανω δίπλα στην τελευταία κολόνα του σιλό.

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραχματικα εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια:-D

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο 16/4/2008 και ωρα 04:00 θα εχουμαι κοντα μας το ΄΄Insignia΄΄ ενα πανεμορφο πλοιο

----------


## captain 83

To Flying Cat 4 έφυγε για Ηράκλειο σήμερα το πρωί, το Σαμοθράκη έδεσε στου Κανέλλου και το Super Jet ανέβηκε στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στα Λεμονάδικα, παρέα *Sea Runner* και *¶ρτεμις*.

Lemonadika.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μιά εικόνα που βέβαια ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως στον ...πανάρχαιο πολιτισμό μας, και τον προιδεάζει για τα ...αρχαία μνημεία που πρόκειται να επισκεφθεί. 
> 
> *Σημ.* Προς αποφυγήν πάσας παρεξηγήσεως, δεν υπονοώ βέβαια τα πλοία που διακρίνονται.


Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα Luigi! Αυτα τα μνημεια θα τα ταξιδεψει! Δεν ηρθε να τα δει ο επισκεπτης!!  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Εσπρέσσο Βενέζια στο θέμα του μώλου (κόκκινου) το οποίο θεωρώ πολύ σοβαρό. Σύντομα θα τον κλείσουν για περιπάτους και καραβολατρείες... γιατί το πάνω (σιλο) είναι ετοιμόροπο. Ο τοίχος του κυματοθραύστη σπασμένος και όχι μόνο. Αν δεν γίνει κάτι σύντομα σε με μια κακοκαιρία (άγρια νοτιαδούρα), όπως αυτήν που έκανε το χιλιοζήμι στο νέο μώλο, πρίν μερικά χρόνια και εφερε σ' αυτό το χάλι τον λιμενοβραχίωνα, θα αχρηστευτούν όλες οι θέσεις πρόσδεσης του Ντόκ 3. Να μη σας πώ ότι θα τα βρούνε όλα σοριασμένα στους πρόποδες του ΥΕΝ. Των φρονίμων τα παιδιάαα........ (Ελληνικές παροιμίες που οι Ελληνες δνε ακούνε).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Leo* αυτή η εικόνα είναι *Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Η* και *Τ Ρ Ι Τ Ο Κ Ο Σ Μ Ι Κ Η.*

Και για να τονίσω περισσότερο τα πολύ σωστά που αναφέρεις στο μήνυμα σου παρατηρήστε την βάση του μόλου σε όλο σχεδόν το μήκος του στο ύψος που εφάπτεται στην θάλασσα. Ακόμα περισσότερο κοιτάξτε την κατάσταση του μόλου στο ύψος ακριβώς που είναι το όνομα του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.

Το θέαμα δεν είναι μόνο αντιαισθητικό, αλλά όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις και επικίνδυνο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δε θα συνιστούσα να περνάτε από εκεί  καλό είναι μην περνάτε και απο κάτω. Όντως το σιλό όπως είπα και παραπάνω για την πρόταση για διαμόρφωση του σε χώρου περιπάτου, το καλύτερο που έχει να γίνει είναι να γκρεμιστεί. Η αποκατάσταση θέλει πολλά λεφτά και δεν ξέρω το μέγεθος των ζημιών στον οπλισμό.

Για το μώλο η επισκευή είναι πιο εύκολη στην περίπτωση που δεν έχει γίνει υποσκαφή και οι ζημιές είναι μόνο στην ανωδομή. Η θωράκιση που υπάρχει (αυτές οι πέτρες που ξενερίζουν) φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει. Η επισκευή του τοίχου μπορεί να γίνει σχετικά εύκολα αν και το καλύτερο θα είναι γκρέμισμα και κατασκευή νέου. Η λιθοδομή που επεσήμανε ο Espresso Venezia επισκευάζεται σχετικά εύκολα. Και δεν θα χρειαστεί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.

Δηλαδή δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο έξοδο να γίνει επισκευή του μώλου (μόνο αυτού) αλά χρειάζεται βούληση για να γίνει. Που προφανώς η διόικηση του ΟΛΠ δεν την έχει.

----------


## Leo

Για να μην λέμε μόνο τα άσχημα θα πώ ότι απο τα λεμνάδικα και μεχρι το ντοκ 3 φτάχνονται (είναι στα τελειώματα) καλαίσθητοι χώροι αναμονής επιβατών (αντικατέστησαν τις εποχικές τέντες), χρωματισμένοι διάδρομοι πεζών με ειδική μέριμνα για ΑΜΕΑ (στον Αγ. Διονύση) κλπ.

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο θα εχουμαι κοντα μας το πανεμορφο
*[1] Ζenith*___*05:00*____Πληροφοριες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

AΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΑNNA MARU (ρεμετζάροντας), και GOLDEN PRINCE σήμερα το απόγευμα στον ...Περαία (μας).  :Smile:  :Wink: 

LIMANI_21_04.jpg

----------


## polykas

:Smile: Golden Prince στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.Καμμία φωτό παιδιά όποιος περνάει(πρύμα-πλώρα)..... :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο 23 Απριλιου θα εχουμαι δυο μεγαλα και ομορφα κρουαζιεροπλοια στο λιμανι του Πειραια
*[1]* *Norvegian Jade_--_03:00____*Πληροφοριες
*[2]* *Οcean Village--------04:15____*Πληροφοριες

----------


## Nautikos II

Το *Ocean Village* μπηκε στο λιμανι του Πειραια σημερα το πρωι με περιπου πεντε ωρες καθυστερηση

----------


## Nautikos II

Το *Grand Voyager* αυτην τη στιγμη περναει τα φαναρια του Πειραια

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα Μ. Παρασκευη 25 Απριλιου θα εχουμαι τα παρακατω κρουαζιεροπλοια στο λιμανι του Πειραια
*[1] Aqua Marine _____04:00____*Πληροφοριες 
*[2] Cristal ___________04:20* ___/Πληροφοριες
*[3] Costa Europa _____05:00___* /Πληροφοριες
*[4] Ocean Countess __.05:15* _.-_.Πληροφοριες
*[5] Sky Wonder____ __21:00* __,_Πληροφοριες

----------


## Rocinante

To costa Europa στο λιμανι του Πειραια λιγο καθυστερημενο

----------


## Nautikos II

Συνηθως καθυστερουν αυτα που φτανουν μεταξυ 04:30 με 05:00 το πρωι, ειναι η ωρα που εχουμαι αυξημενη εισοδο απο Ε/Γ Ο/Γ και δημιουργειτε συνοστησμος, ενα προσφατο παραδειχμα: 23/4/2008 και ωρα 08:15 , το *Ocean Village* που μπηκε με 5 ωρες καθυστερηση, μια φωτο απο μακρυα, παρεα μετο Nissos Chios ανοιχτα απο το λιμανι
OCEAN VILLAGE.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

Παναγιώτης: Δε θα συνιστούσα να περνάτε από εκεί καλό είναι μην περνάτε και απο κάτω.
Aπο επαγγελμετικης πλευρας, εχω να πω οτι τα σιδερα [Μπετου] εχουν σκουριασει σε σημειο που η σκουρια εχει διαπερασει πληρως το μπετο, επισης φερει σιδερα κοινα και οχι σταλ, πραχμα που σημαινει οτι, δεν πευτει τοσο ευκολα ενα παλιο κτιριο, αλλα αποκολουνται ευκολα κοματια αφου το σιδερο δεν ειναι σταλ [δηλαδη δεν φερει ραβδωσεις ωστε να κραταει μετα απο τοσα χρονια το μπετο]* οποτε οπως ειπε ο φιλος Παναγιωτης το καλυτερο ειναι να μην περναμαι ακριβως απο κατω, επισης να μην παρκαρουμαι τα οχηματα μας εκει*

----------


## Nautikos II

Κυριακη Πασχα 27 Aπριλιου
*[1] Vistamar____07:00_____*Πληροφοριες

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα 29 Απριλιου στο λιμανι του Πειραια
*[1] Pacific Venus___05:00___*Πληροφοριες

----------


## Νικόλας

Σήμερα είδα και το EMERALD στον λιμάνι κατά της 12 30

----------


## Nautikos II

Φιλε Νικολα το Emerald παραμενει παντα αγαπημενο σκαρι.
Αυριο 30 Απριλιου θα βρισκεται στο Λιμανι του Πειραια το Zuiterdam της Holland America Cruises η οποια εχει 14 πλοια, οπου τα ονoματα ολων τελειωνουν σε [dam] ενα πλοιο 289 μετρα και αρκετα ομορφο
*[1] Zuiterdam*______*04:30*____Πληροφοριες
*[2] Orient Queen__..12:00_,.__*Πληροφοριες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το υπέροχο και πανέμορφο *''Παλλάδα''* σε χθεσινή φώτο, στο μεγάλο μας (επίσης υπέροχο και πανέμορφο :mrgreen :Smile:  λιμάνι.

PALLADA.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα 2/5/2008 το μενου εχει τα παρακατω
*[1] Aqua Marine*__.___*04:00___*Πληροφοριες
*[2] Cristal*______.../__--*04:00___*Πληροφοριες
*[3] Ocean Countess]]*-_*05:00___*Πληροφοριες
*[4] The Calypso*______*06:30___*Πληροφοριες
*[5 Rotterdam___-.__.._01:30_[s**΄*Πληροφοριες
*[6] Grande Voyager/.//16:00___*Πληροφοριες____To οποιο εφτασε αρκετα ποιο γρηγορα στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν βλέπεις τέτοια λιμάνια που όλα δουλέυουν τέλεια...
http://okazyzone.com/v/003.html

----------


## scoufgian

Πολυς κοσμος ειχε συγκεντρωθει χτες το πρωι στο ντοκ 3.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5837

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο 5 Μαιου εχουμαι αρκετα κρουαζιεροπλοια στον Περαια
*[1] Ocean Countess________04:45___*Πληροφοριες
*[2] Aqua Marine____.______05:00___*Πληροφοριες
*[3] Legent Of The Seas_____06:00___*Πληροφοριες
*[4] Silver Wisper__________-06:00___*Πληροφοριες
*[5] Splendour Of The Seas__11:15___*Πληροφοριες

----------


## despo

Σε καποιο απο τα 'THE SEAS' δεν υπαρχει και Ελληνας καπετανιος Δακτυλιδης απο τη Σαμο η δεν παραμενει πλεον ?.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μηπως λες τον Captain Νικολαο Ανταλη απο την Κρητη;

----------


## despo

Τον ειχε αναφερει ο Εφοπλιστης πριν μερικα χρονια, δεν ξερω αν παραμενει.

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο θα εχουμαι ενα κλασικο σκαρι
*Kristina Regina__08:00__*Πληροφοριες

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα είχαμε της Ιαπωνίας το κάγκελο!!!!
Asuka II & Nippon Maru!!!

Tokyo γίναμεεεεεεεεε!!!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σήμερα είχαμε της Ιαπωνίας το κάγκελο!!!!
> Asuka II & Nippon Maru!!!
> 
> Tokyo γίναμεεεεεεεεε!!!!!


Ακριβως :mrgreen:*Tokyo*:mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

Nippon Maru!!!

Το βαπόρι αυτό το έχω επισκεφτεί στην Σιγκαπούρη το 91 . Συγκεκριμένα δούλευε μια φίλη μου στην ορχήστρα , και έτσι είχα την δυνατότητα να το δω από κοντά .Υπέροχο βαπόρι. Ήταν τότε και το πρώτο που ταξίδευε με Γιαπωνέζους αξιωματικούς .

----------


## mastrokostas

Σημερα εχουμε στο λιμανι στο Musica και to Norwegian Jade

----------


## Nautikos II

*[1] Emerald Princess__01:30__*Πληροφοριες*__Προσφερεται για φωτο*
*[2] Ocean Countess___04:00__*Πληροφοριες
*[3] Balmoral_______y_03:00__*Πληροφοριες
*[4] Blue Monarch____r04:00__*Πληροφοριες
*[5] Aqua Marine____/_xxxxx*

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυριο 9/5/2008 εχουμαι
> *[1] Emerald Princess__01:30__Πληροφοριες__Προσφερεται για φωτο*


Ωχ Παρασκευιατικα ,παλι πολυκατοικια ,θα εχουμε μεσα στο λιμανι......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Βλεπω μεσω του AIS να έρχετε και το Grand Princess και το Balmoral και το Blue Monarch και το Cristal και το Ocean Countess!!!! Που θα τα βάλουμε ολα αυτα??? Εχουμε και το Grand Voyager σήμερα διανυκτέρευση! Χαμοοοοςςςς

----------


## despo

Γιατι δεν υπολογίζετε το Aegean Pearl (Περλα) και το τραυματισμενο Aquamarine ?.

----------


## mastrokostas

Παντα η Παρασκευη ηταν η μερα των κρουαζεροπλοιων για τον Πειραια . λιγο και η Δευτερα .

----------


## Nautikos II

Η Χαρα του καραβολατρη:mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα έχουμε το Star Clipper  και    Sky Wonder

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο στης 01:00 θα εχουμαι και το Nautika ενα πλοιο 180 μετρα και αρκετα ομορφο

----------


## Apostolos

Ρομίλντα και Βέρα παρέα παρέα...
dock3.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτο το πλοιο- πλοιαριο, που βρισκεται στην θεση που βλεπουμαι στο Ais, το γνωριζει καποιος;

----------


## nautikos

Μια σπανιολικη φρεγατα ειπε να επισκεφθει το λιμανι του Πειραια. Προκειται για την "*Mendez Nunez*" με πλευρικο αριθμο *F-104*.

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο θα εχουμαι μια πολυκατοικια ακομη 
*Emerald Princess__Hμερομηνια__15/5/2008__Ωρα__02:00__*Πληροφοριες
*Μηκος _-K-_289 m*
*Πλατος _-.---50 .m*
*Bυθισμα___ 8,5 m*

----------


## Nautikos II

*Ημερομηνια: 16/5/2008*
*Ημερα: Παρασκευη*

*[1] Ocean Countess.....Ωρα.....03:45.....Πληροφοριες*
*[2] Cristal...........Ν......Ωρα.....04:00.....Πληροφοριες*
*[3] Blue Monarch........Ωρα.....04:30.....Πληροφοριες*
*[4] Aqua Marine...s.....Ωρα.....05:00.....Πληροφοριες*
*[5] Costa Europa....r....Ωρα.....05:00.....Πληροφοριες*

*Πηγη: Observer*

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως χθες βράδυ πήρε χαμπάρι κάποιος ποιό βαπόρι στο DOCK 3 έβαλε μπροστά τις μηχανές και ντουμάνιασε ο τόπος? Εχω μια εντύπωση πως ήταν η το Ρομίλντα ή το Βέρα... Μιλάμε νόμισα ότι πήρε φωτιά...

----------


## kalypso

το Romilda πάντως το συνηθίζει!!

----------


## DAFEL

malon to VERA to ROMILDA exei lymenes mixanes

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα προτείνω και μία άλλη πιθανότητα ???

Μήπως ήταν το *EASY CRUISE LIFE,* που βρίσκεται ακριβώς απέναντι, στο πράσινο ???

Πέρασα προχτές αργά το βράδυ (Τετάρτη) από το κόκκινο για τσιγάρο, και από το ντουμάνι που έβγαινε από το πλοίο νόμισα πως ήταν έτοιμο για αναχώρηση. 
Κάθησα μάλιστα αρκετή ώρα για να δω τον απόπλου του, αλλά δυστυχώς (για μένα) :mrgreen: δεν πήγε πουθενά.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυριο χαράματα το Celebrity Summit!

----------


## Nautikos II

Δυο ομορφες πλωρες στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## panthiras1

Η σημερινή <Ελευθεροτυπία> αναφέρει ότι προσανατολίζονται σε νέες ιδιωτικοποιήσεις λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων σε ΟΛΠ, ΟΛΘ αλλά υπάρχει και πρόθεση για ιδιωτικοποίηση λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων και στο λιμάνι κρουαζιερόπλοιων στην ακτή Ξαβερίου.

Λεπτομέρειες:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=114,id=11544408

----------


## sonia24

παντως, αυτο που συνεχεια ακουγεται ειναι οτι η απεργια δεν εχει ημερομηνία λήξης. Περιττο να αναφερω τα προβληματα που υπαρχουν. Πλεον, αρχιζουν να λιγοστευουν και οι νταλικες για τις εσωτερικές μεταφορές. Απορω γιατι δεν εχει παρθει ενα μετρο απο την κυβερνηση. Για αυτο το κρατος κανεις δεν ενδιαφερεται; Πραγματικα, η απογνωση ειναι μεγαλη.  :Confused:

----------


## sonia24

και περα απο αυτο, επηρεαζομαστε ολοι μιας και ανηκουμε στην ιδια αλυσιδα. δεν ξερω τι κανουν στα αλλα πρακτορεια, εμεις παντως ηδη εχουμε αρχισει τις προκαταβολες την πρωτη του μηνος και τα υπολοιπα....οταν μας κανει κανενας πελατης εμβασμα!

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα στης 21:30 θα εχουμαι το *Crystal Symphony*
Μηκος ////238 m
Πλατος.......30 m
Μεγαλουτσικο :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Κατι δεν ειναι σωστο στην ωρα αφιξης για το παραπανω πλοιο, αφου πλεει ακομα ανοιχτα της Σιφνου,
Αρκει που θα μας ερθει, και ας καθυστερηση λιγο :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη η *Ρομιλντάρα* η ατέλειωτη !!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μια φωτογραφία από την Δευτέρα που μας πέρασε, 26 Μαίου.

Pireas.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα ξεκινήσω από τον αγαπημένο μου λιμανι του Πειραιά .
Το φεύγω και το έρχομαι του ταξιδιού .Είτε είναι για διακοπές στα νησιά, είτε  για μπάρκο στα βαπόρια .Από εδώ για μένα ξεκινούσε και ξεκινάει κάθε ταξίδι ,κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικα .

----------


## navigation

Eρώτηση...τι ακριβώς γίνεται στο λιμάνι? Εδω και δύο-τρεις μέρες βλεπω πολύ αστυνομία και οχι μόνο λιμενικη-αστυνομία αλλα και ¨κανονική¨. 
Το μεσημέρι που περνούσα είδα και κάτι τραπέζια που στρώναν στην αλάνα δίπλα απο το παρκιν του ΥΕΝ...τι γίνεται?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον είναι κάποια εκδήλωση για τα Ποσειδώνια 2008 ίσως επίσκεψη επισήμων στο ΥΕΝ, για τις διάφορες εκδηλώσεις της έκθεσης δες εδώ

----------


## nautikos

Δεμενο εξω απο το κεντρικο λιμεναρχειο το _ιταλιανικο_ αποβατικο πλοιο *San Giorgio (L9892),* σε ρολο εκπαιδευτικου της _Ναυτικης Ακαδημιας_. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το πλοιο εδω.

----------


## nautikos

Για να δουμε πως μας αφησανε οι _Γερμανοι_ την πολυαγαπημενη μας μεγαλη μονιμη δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη. Το Mηχανικο του _US Army_ ανελαβε την αποκατασταση των ζημιων.

greek_drydock.jpg
Copyright:US Army

----------


## Leo

Για να σας φτιάξω λίγο την διάθεση μετά τα συντρίμια στου Βασιλειάδη θα σας αφιερώσω τη θέα από την εμπειρία μου σε ένα δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι με αλεξίπτωτο.... πλαγιάς :shock:.

pireas.jpg
μετά ξύπνησα!!!  :Razz:  Απο το όρος Αιγάλεω :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

εκπληκτική φωτογραφία Leo!!!

----------


## dk

Θα σας μεταφερω πισω στο χρονο ετσι για να δουμε πως ηταν το αγαπημενο μας λιμανι πριν πολλα πολλα χρονια.
app0005.jpg
app0006.jpg
app0007.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πειραιάς ''Traffic''.  :Cool: 

PIRAEUS TRAFFIC.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το καταμαραν *Ιλιον* βρισκεται στην παγοδα. Στην τελευταια _ΣΑΣ_ υπαρχει αιτημα για δρομολογηση του απο Πειραια σε Αιγινα και Αγκιστρι για ενα ετος.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Το καταμαραν *Ιλιον* βρισκεται στην παγοδα. Στην τελευταια _ΣΑΣ_ υπαρχει αιτημα για δρομολογηση του απο Πειραια σε Αιγινα και Αγκιστρι για ενα ετος.


Καμια φωτο??

----------


## dimitris

στο AIS το δειχνει στον ηλεκτρικο σταθμο μπροστα!

----------


## nautikos

> Καμια φωτο??


Εχει στο syros-observer.aegean.gr 3 φωτο να δεις.




> στο AIS το δειχνει στον ηλεκτρικο σταθμο μπροστα!


Χθες παντως ηταν στην παγοδα, αρα πολυ απλα εκανε μεθορμιση :Wink: .

----------


## dimitris

> Εχει στο syros-observer.aegean.gr 3 φωτο να δεις.
> 
> 
> 
> Χθες παντως ηταν στην παγοδα, αρα πολυ απλα εκανε μεθορμιση.


Ναι φιλε nautikos δεν λεω το αντιθετο απλα τωρα τι εδειχνε ειπα :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Χθες το απογευμα ωρα αιχμης στο λιμανι του Πειραια ...http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p51566310.html

----------


## nautikos

> Ναι φιλε nautikos δεν λεω το αντιθετο απλα τωρα τι εδειχνε ειπα


Μα ουτε και γω ειπα τπτ παραπανω, με βαση την πληροφορια σου εβγαλα ενα απλο συμπερασμα. Επισης συγχαρητηρια για τη gallery σου και τις φωτο σου, ειναι πολυ καλες και ενημερωμενες.

----------


## dimitris

οκ!!! συμπερασμα βγαλαμε ... :Smile:  Σ' ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Χαμος. Ντουμανιααααα....

IMG_Traffic.JPG

----------


## nautikos

Φιλε rocinante εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια σημερα. Ειδικα αυτη η φωτο με τα τρια βαπορια (εκπροσωποι μαλιστα διαφορετικων γενιων) και μαλιστα το καθενα να βγαζει το δικο του ντουμανι, ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. Μπραβο :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Το καταμαραν *Ιλιον* βρισκεται στην παγοδα. Στην τελευταια _ΣΑΣ_ υπαρχει αιτημα για δρομολογηση του απο Πειραια σε Αιγινα και Αγκιστρι για ενα ετος.


Μια πρωινη και μακρυνη φωτογραφια

----------


## Rocinante

> Φιλε rocinante εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια σημερα. Ειδικα αυτη η φωτο με τα τρια βαπορια (εκπροσωποι μαλιστα διαφορετικων γενιων) και μαλιστα το καθενα να βγαζει το δικο του ντουμανι, ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. Μπραβο.


Να ειναι καλα αυτος που με πηγε ως εκει γιατι αλλιως ακομα εκει θα ημουν ψαχνοντας...

----------


## dimitris

Η μεγαλυτερη καντεμια ομως ειναι να πας ως εκει να ειναι αρκετα πρωι να σου τελειωσει και η μπαταρια... :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Δημητρη με αυτα που ειδα σημερα ευτυχως ειχα εφεδρικο ζευγος αλλα και εφεδρικη καρτα. Τη στιγμη που εμεινα απο μπαταριες και ενω φωτογραφιζα την Αριαδνη ακουω θορυβο και διπλα μου περνουσε η Ρομιλντα. Ενιωσα σαν κυνηγος που περναν τα πουλια απο πανω και προσπαθει να βαλει φυσιγγια...

----------


## nautikos

> Η μεγαλυτερη καντεμια ομως ειναι να πας ως εκει να ειναι αρκετα πρωι να σου τελειωσει και η μπαταρια...


Ο καλος καραβολατρης παει οργανωμενος παντα :Very Happy: . Αν και καμια φορα οντως γινονται γκαντεμιες και τα πραγματα πανε διαφορετικα απο οτι περιμενεις. Απο αυτες που μου εχουν συμβει ειναι να πρεπει να αλλαξω μπαταρια την ωρα που φωτογραφιζω ενα κινουμενο πλοιο... Σε αυτη την περιπτωση το εχασες το πλανο.

----------


## dimitris

Παντος με ολα τα απροοπτα και μη ειναι ωραιο αλλιως δεν θα το καναμε... :Smile:  
Ξερετε ποσες φορες εχω βρεθει σε στιγμες που αξιζουν φωτογραφια και δεν εχω καν τη μηχανη μαζι??? :Sad:  Π.χ την προηγουμενη βδομαδα στην Αυλιδα που ηταν τον Ιονιαν Σταρ ενα πλοιο που αν δεν εισαι προς τα μερη εκεινα(δλδ Πατρα κτλ.) το συναντας σπανια

----------


## dimitris

Στιγμη αποβιβασης του πλοηγου απο το Easy Cruise Life και αν δεν κανω λαθος το λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη ειναι ο καπεταν Δημητρης Παουρης!
Π.Υ.1.JPG

Π.Υ.2.JPG

Π.Υ.3.JPG

----------


## sylver23

οποιος παει κ βγαλει φωτο τα εξπρες πηγασσος-σαρδινια βερα-ροδανθη-αγ γεωργιος που ναι δεμενα ,απο οτι βλεπω στο αις ,διπλα διπλα κερδιζει....καλα δεν εχω λεφτα τωρα ,οποτε την αγαπη μου

----------


## JASON12345

> Στιγμη αποβιβασης του πλοηγου απο το Easy Cruise Life και αν δεν κανω λαθος το λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη ειναι ο καπεταν Δημητρης Παουρης!


Γιατί τον βγάλανε έτσι;

----------


## Nautikos II

Και το Ilion στο λιμανι του Πειραια,  για τον φιλο Speed Killer :Wink: 

ILION [1].JPG

ILION [2].JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς για ποιό λόγο ανέβηκε το Ιλιον στον Πειραιά??? Πραγματικά τις τελευταιες μέρες δεν το έβλεπα στο λιμάνι μας και ανυσηχούσα, διότι είναι το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο στην γραμμή Ρόδο - Πανορμίτη - Σύμη... Ελπίζω μόνο να μην μας χερέτησε οριστικά!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Μόλις διάβασα προηγούμενα post!!! Δυστιχώς κάποιοι κατάφεραν να το βγάλουν από την γραμμή... Έτσι γίνεται εδώ κάτω πάντα!!! Βέβαια έχει πέσει και η επιβατική κίνηση, και το πλοίο καθόταν άδικα... Καλά ταξίδια να έχει εκεί... και να μου ανεβάζετε καμία φώτο από Πειραιά του ΙΛΙΟΝ!!! Πληφοριακά το πλοίο το δρομολόγιο Ρόδο - Πανορμίτη (21 ν.μ.) το κάλυβε σε 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ μεγάλη η κίνηση των πλοίων σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

Αρκεί να σας πώ ότι το απόγευμα, ενώ έφτασαν ερχόμενα από Κρήτη σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα έξω από το λιμάνι, 
τα *Κρήτη Ι* και *Κνωσσός Παλάς* γύρω στις *17.30*, το πρώτο πέρασε τα φανάρια στις ...*18.30* :shock:, και το δεύτερο στις *18.45*. :shock::shock:

Μία ολόκληρη ώρα και παραπάνω βρίσκονταν στη ράδα του μεγάλου λιμανιού, περιμένοντας την συνεχή έξοδο άλλων πλοίων.

KRITI_KNOSSOS.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και το Ilion στο λιμανι του Πειραια,  για τον φιλο Speed Killer


Eυχαριστώ πολύ φιλε Tsentzo!!!Για ρίξε και μια ματιά στο Red Sea I όμως...

----------


## jumpman

Το ίδιο και το πρωί.Ταξίδευα χτές από το Ηράκλειο με το Φαιστός Παλάς και το πρωί φτασαμε 5:15 στην κίτρινη και μπήκαμε 6:15.Χαμός από πλοία που έμπαιναν.

----------


## heraklion

Κρίμα που στον πράσινο φάρο δεν επιτρέπεται η διέλευση του απλού επισκέπτη.

----------


## sylver23

συμφωνω.κ αυτο σκεφτομουνα σημερα .ευτυχως εχουμε τον κοκκινο

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Platytera της Hydraikis , σημερα στο λιμανι του Πειραια
PLATYTERA [2].JPG

----------


## polykas

Δεξαμενισμός του μεγάλου θυρόπλοιου στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη.Ένα θέαμα διαφορετικό που αξίζει κάποιος να το δει από κοντά....... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

> Δεξαμενισμός του μεγάλου θυρόπλοιου στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη.Ένα θέαμα διαφορετικό που αξίζει κάποιος να το δει από κοντά.......


Σιγουρα ειναι ομορφο, αλλα πιστευω πιο ομορφο ειναι να βλεπεις τη μικρη του Περαματος καβαλα στη μεγαλη (νομιζω καθε 4 ή 5 χρονια)  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Nautikos II

Το ''μικρο'' ρυμουλκο Agia Eleni
AGIA ELENI [1].JPG

----------


## sylver23



----------


## Leo

Ο sylver23 απ ότι κατάλαβα εγκαινίασε το κόκκινο? χμμμ  θα σου πεί ο mastrokostas ότι σε κάναμε σαν τα μούτρα μας....  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

τι λες καλε?απο μικρο παω.εχω παρα πολλες φωτο απο κει αλλα ειναι σε φιλμ

----------


## dimitris

Πεμπτη πρωϊ highspeed 4 μπροστα μας ηδη εχει ξεκινησει το highspeed 5 και μπροστα του βρισκεται το Νεφελη που μπροστα του βρισκεται το Speedrunner 2 αλλα δεν φαινεται στην φωτογραφια, μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι ρολο παιζει η καρεκλα στη βαρδιολα του 4???
peiraias.JPG

----------


## nautikos

> μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι ρολο παιζει η καρεκλα στη βαρδιολα του 4???


Απλα παιρνεις στο χερι το φραπεδακι, αραζεις στην καρεκλα και απολαμβανεις το απονερο που αφηνεις πισω... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο φιλος nautikos!!! και τι απονερο...

----------


## iletal1

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ :Smile: (ΘΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ )

----------


## iletal1

ΔΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ..............

----------


## iletal1

ΕΧΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ.............

----------


## cmitsos

κατέβηκα σημερα στο λιμάνι για εισητήριο...πωωωω ντάλα ο ήλιος,νεύρα απο τους επιβάτες...ζέστη αφόρητη απο τα αυτοκίνητα(aircondition) και τα κλασσικά καυσαέρια... :Sad:

----------


## polykas

Στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το  ιστορικό Μυρτιδιώτισσα.Καμμία φωτό θα έχουμε;

----------


## Orion_v

Βλεπω κι εγω Polykas και λεω , κατσε να δουμε τι μαγικα εχει κανει παλι το ατομο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , αντ' αυτου ζηταει φωτο του Μυρτιδιωτισσα  , μας καλομαθες !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

Aς βαλουμε και μια φωτο ,αφου μπηκαμε στο θεμα !!! 

P7310649.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μία άλλη άποψη του μεγάλου λιμανιού μας..... 

041.JPG

----------


## Leo

Νίκο ευχαριστούμε έσενα και τον κ. Γιαννακή που μας χαρίζει αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτογραφιες από ψηλά.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Leo μήπως να του κολλήσουμε βαρέα ένσημα του boss? :Confused: Νίκο είσαι καταπληκτικός. όπως και ο κύριος Γιαννάκης.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Φανταστική φωτογραφία... πολλά ευχαριστώ!

Να ρωτήσω λιγο, απο τι είναι τραβηγμένη αυτή (όπως και κάποιες του Έλυρου), από ελικόπτερο ή αεροπλάνο;

----------


## vinman

*Το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω σπίτι θα ανεβάσω τρείς πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού που τράβηξα πριν 10 λεπτά απο την ταράτσα του μεγάρου που δουλεύω στην Ακτή Μιαούλη....*
*Επίσης μία φώτο του Αριάδνη...(δεν περίμενα η μηχανή να ζουμάρει μέχρι τον Αγιο Διονύσιο),μία του Σαρδήνια Βέρα,μία του Λισσός  και μία του Νήσσος Χίος λίγο πριν σαλπάρει...*
*Αναμονή μέχρι το απογευματάκι!!!!*

----------


## vinman

Θέα προς τα αριστερά,προς τα δεξιά και ευθεία...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11857

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11858

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11859

----------


## Leo

Έεεετσι φίλε vinman.... από εδώ και πέρα να περνάμε πότε πότε και απο την ταράτσα μήπως και έχουμε καμιά έκπληξη...  :Very Happy: . Πολύ ωραίες και διαφορετικές οι φωτογραφίες σου!! Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## polykas

Ωραίος ο ιπτάμενος Vinman.... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Eυχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια...!!!
Μέχρι να φύγω θα τραβάω κάθε μέρα....
Μετά τις 23 του μήνα δυστυχώς μεταφέρομαι στον Ερυθρό...
Εκεί θα είναι η έδρα μου πλεόν...
Δεν θα χάσω βέβαια την επαφή μου με το μαγαζί του Πειραιά μιας και θα το παρακολουθώ στενά,αλλά δεν θα έχω την καθημερινή,άμεση επαφή που έχω τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια...

----------


## Leo

> .....................Μετά τις 23 του μήνα δυστυχώς μεταφέρομαι στον *Ερυθρό* ???. ...


Αν πρόκειται γαι τον Ερυθρό φανό .... ΟΚ  καλώς να πας  :Razz: . Αν τώρα είναι ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός τι να κάνουμε  θα το κανονίσουμε ;-).

----------


## vinman

> Αν πρόκειται γαι τον Ερυθρό φανό .... ΟΚ καλώς να πας.....


 
Θα πάω και εκεί... :Very Happy: 
Δεν θα μου γλυτώσει... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ένας ενδιαφέρον επισκέπτης σήμερα στην παγόδα...

----------


## vinman

...και ένας που είχε καιρό να εμφανιστεί...Golden Prince...

----------


## vinman

*...να και η βολτίτσα που λέγαμε....*


*Ενας γιγάντιος επισκέπτης χαζεύει τον Σαρωνικό....*

----------


## vinman

*Το χθεσινό ρυμουλκούμενο πλοίο,ξεκουράζεαι δίπλα στο πράσινο...*

*...ενώ απο απέναντι τον παρακολουθουν το Π.Αγιάσου,ο Διαγόρας και η Ανθή....*

----------


## vinman

*Λιγο πιο πέρα,ένας άλλος γίγαντας θέλει να βγεί στη στεριά....*

By manosvin
*...αλλά τελικά παραμένει δεμένος στη θέση του...*

----------


## vinman

*...Το Emerald princess έχει βαλθεί να αποδείξει ότι απο όπου κι αν το δείς ειναι τεράστιο....*

----------


## giorgos....

Ο Άγνωστος επισκέπτης είναι το *TUXEDO PRINCESS ex CALEDONIAN PRINCESS*

εδώ ώς πλωτό εστιατόριο και night club
tuxedo_gateshead_470x353.jpg

*27 Ιουλίου 2008. η μέρα που άφησε την Αγγλία και τον ποταμό Tyne.*
barry_martin_tuxedo_quaysid_470x353 barry martin.jpg
barry_martin_tuxedo_1_470x353 b.m.jpg
barry_martin_tuxedo_2_470x353 b.m.jpg

*την επόμενη μέρα στο southampton*
keith_tatum_tuxedo_470x353 kate tatum 28-8-08.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών: Bary Martin BBC

Παρεπιπτόντως οι Άγγλοι γνώριζαν οτι θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα, άρα το ενδεχόμενο των διαλυτών ίσως και να απομακρύνεται..

----------


## giorgos....

σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα www.homeboy.gr/?p=1132 το πλοίο προορίζεται για χρήση κάπου στη μεσόγειο..
ενώ εδώ  www.chroniclelive.co.uk/north-east-news/todays-evening-chronicle/2007/12/07/guests-say-fond-farewell-to-tuxedo-princess-72703-20217909/  οι άγγλοι ώς καθαρά ναυτικός λαός μας παραδίδουν μαθήματα για το πώς αποχεραιτούν ένα πλοίο όταν φεύγει..

----------


## Nautikos II

Παιχνιδια στη μπουκα
XXXXXXXXXXX.JPG

XXXXXXXXX.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω φιλε Tsentzos εντυπωσιακη. Φανταζομαι πως θα ενοιωθαν οσοι ηταν μεσα στο δελφινι.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Πω πω φιλε Tsentzos εντυπωσιακη. Φανταζομαι πως θα ενοιωθαν οσοι ηταν μεσα στο δελφινι.


Σιγουρα υπεροχα

----------


## scoufgian

α ρε Σακη εγραψες παλι.........Συμφωνω με το roci οτι οι επιβατες στο δελφινι θα τα ειδαν ..............

----------


## Leo

Εδώ τα είδαμε εμείς στην φωτογραφία δεν θα τα είδανε οι κάτω αλλά και οι μπαλκονάτοι απο πάνω? Μπράβο Σάκη πάντα τέτοια  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

την 04:30 πρωινή κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά το carnival freedom.. μές την ησυχία της νύχτας έδεσε με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού στον προλιμένα και αφού νέταρε, έλαμψε  :Cool:  απο πλώρα μέχρι πρύμα..
carnival freedom1.jpg
carnival freedom2.jpg
carnival freedom3jpg.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο τελειες φωτογραφειες ειδικα η πρωτη γιατι σε μια σωστη νυχτερινη φωτογραφια πλοιου θα πρεπει η γιρλαντα να ειναι γιρλαντα (δηλαδη διακεκομενη ) και οχι σαν μια φωτεινη γραμμη. Υπεροχες και παλι μπραβο.

----------


## giorgos....

νά' σαι καλά φίλε rocinante.. με την ψηφιακή που διαθέτουμε προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο δυνατό. απλά στις υπόλοιπες το φωτογράφιζα υπο μεγαλυτερη γωνία γι'αυτό ίσως φαίνεται ενωμένη η γιρλάντα. πάντως το θέαμα ήταν απίστευτο. μές τη νύχτα να βλέπεις έναν γίγαντα να φωτίζει όλο τον προλιμένα..

----------


## mike_rodos

Οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε τέλειες, όσο και το καράβι....

----------


## dimitris

την 04:30 πρωινή κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά το carnival freedom.. μές την ησυχία της νύχτας έδεσε με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού στον προλιμένα και αφού νέταρε, έλαμψε  :Cool:  απο πλώρα μέχρι πρύμα..

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου κι ευχαριστουμε! :Wink: :smile:
το γελιο ηταν το απογευμα που ελυσε να φυγει μπλοκαρε ολο το λιμανι :Razz: 
βγηκε και με αναποδα!

----------


## giorgos....

χαχα!!!! με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια γίνεται χαμός φέτος. τα πλοία μεγαλώνουν αλλά τα λιμάνια μένουν ίδια..

----------


## giorgos....

έφυγε ρυμουκλούμενο απο τον Πειραιά στις 15:50 αλλα πέρασε άσυνήθιστα κοντά στις ακτές της πειραικής. όποιος έχει κάποια πληροφόρηση ας μας ενημερώσει..

----------


## scoufgian

> έφυγε ρυμουκλούμενο απο τον Πειραιά στις 15:50 αλλα πέρασε άσυνήθιστα κοντά στις ακτές της πειραικής. όποιος έχει κάποια πληροφόρηση ας μας ενημερώσει..


ετσι ειναι και οφειλεται και για τη καθυστερηση που ειχαμε στην αφιξη του Ελυρου....πηγε προς τη Πειραικη για να βγουν τα πλοια που αναχωρουσανε και να μπει και το Ελυρος που ηταν προς τη Ψυτταλεια.Θα εχουμε και φωτο απο το γεγονος το βραδυ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτές το Απόγευμα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά μία άλλη άποψη ...

limani.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Πολλα ps ps ps ps εχουν αυτα τα δυο απο την ημερα που βρεθηκανε εξω απο το λιμανι :Razz: 
elyros-nissos mykonos.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Πετυχημένο το σχόλιο σου φίλε μου!!! χαχαχχαχαχαχα... Λες να ξέρουν άτι παραπάνω για τις εταιρίες τους???

----------


## Orion_v

Eδω βλεπουμε 8 ταριφ..... εεε.  σορυ  :Surprised: ops:  2 highspeed και μια γνωριμη εικονα του λιμανιου αυτες τις μερες με αρκετη κινηση , περασμενο Σαββατο απογευμα η φωτο. 
 Και μηπως μπορει να μας πει καποιος γιατι βγαινει αυτος ο καπνος απο το Highspeed 2  , απο χαμηλα εχω την αισθηση οτι ειδα να βγαινει  :Confused: 




P8231168.JPG

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Orion_v το 2 & 3 τις εξαγωγες τους τις εχουν αναμεσα στα δυο hull και αν δεν κανω λαθος και το 1 ενω το 4 & 5 εχουν κανονικα φουγαρα.

----------


## Orion_v

Σ' ευχαριστω !! εδω που τα λεμε τα highspeed δεν μου πολυκεντριζουν το ενδιαφερον , βαλε και λιγο την ασχετοσυνη μου :lol: , λογικο ειναι να μην το ειχα προσεξει !!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

> Eδω βλεπουμε 8 ταριφ..... εεε. σορυ ops: 2 highspeed και μια γνωριμη εικονα του λιμανιου αυτες τις μερες με αρκετη κινηση , περασμενο Σαββατο απογευμα η φωτο. 
> Και μηπως μπορει να μας πει καποιος γιατι βγαινει αυτος ο καπνος απο το Highspeed 2 , απο χαμηλα εχω την αισθηση οτι ειδα να βγαινει 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P8231168.JPG


 
Μιλάμε για πολύ κάπνα... :Very Happy: 
Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Orion_v... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> Πετυχημένο το σχόλιο σου φίλε μου!!! χαχαχχαχαχαχα... Λες να ξέρουν άτι παραπάνω για τις εταιρίες τους???


mike_rodos τελικα κατι για την Sea Star Capital λενε:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## kastro

> Eδω βλεπουμε 8 ταριφ..... εεε. σορυ ops: 2 highspeed και μια γνωριμη εικονα του λιμανιου αυτες τις μερες με αρκετη κινηση , περασμενο Σαββατο απογευμα η φωτο. 
> Και μηπως μπορει να μας πει καποιος γιατι βγαινει αυτος ο καπνος απο το Highspeed 2 , απο χαμηλα εχω την αισθηση οτι ειδα να βγαινει 
> P8231168.JPG


Πρέπει να είναι αλάτι που βγάζουν στο αέρα οι προπέλες όταν είναι σε λειτουργεία,Ακριβώς το ίδιο γίνεται και στα highspeeds 4-5 το βλέπω κάθε μέρα.

----------


## noulos

Μια ωραία παρέα, αποτελούμενη από τα ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ, ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ και ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Αριστερά διακρίνεται το Anna Maru.
DSC00300.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Τοσοι που μαζευομαστε στον κοκκινο καθε μερα τι να κανει κι αυτος χαλασε :Razz: 
Ο κοκκινος λοιπον στην εισοδο του κεντρικου λιμενα Πειραιως δεν αναβει (14-9-2008 )

----------


## Leo

Είναι και μακρυά από την Υπηρεσία Φάρων (ακριβώς απένατι... :Wink: )... θα τον επισκευάσουν αύριο.. Εργάσιμη μέρα.

----------


## dimitris

Μολις αποκατασταθηκε η βλαβη στον κοκκινο του κεντρικου λιμενα :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Απαπαααα!!!! Να προσέχουμε τον Δημήτρη... Πάω να κλείσω τα παντζούρια... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## dimitris

...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...

----------


## polykas

Σα να χειμωνιάζουμε σιγά--σιγά...... :Wink: 


2.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πριν πολλά χρόνια στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι μαζεμένοι φίλοι!Το ερωτευμένο ζευγαράκι αριστερά στη μπίντα είναι οι λατρεμένοι μου γονείς.Και γω φυσικά έβρισκα την ευκαιρία να την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια πριν με επαναφέρουν στη τάξη.

----------


## dimitris

Βλεπουν καλα τα ματακια μου???
Ναξος ,Σιφνος Εξπρες,Σαμαινα,Κιμωλος,Ολυμπια Εξπρες
το γρηγορο ποιο ειναι???

----------


## Leo

Αυτή είναι βόμβα λάμψης κρότου!!! Καληνύχτα πατριώτη... Αυριο θα μαζέψω τα συντρίμια μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Πρέπει να είναι αλάτι που βγάζουν στο αέρα οι προπέλες όταν είναι σε λειτουργεία,Ακριβώς το ίδιο γίνεται και στα highspeeds 4-5 το βλέπω κάθε μέρα.


Οχι δεν είναι αυτό, είναι καπνός, τα highspeed 2 & 3 δεν έχουν τσιμινιέρες. Οι εξαγωγές των μηχανών τους είναι ανάμεσα στους "πλωτήρες" και όταν βάλουν τις μηχανές μπροστά, ανάλογα με το που φυσάει ο καπνός βγαίνει από πλώρα ή πρύμα. Στην αρχή μαύρος και αργότερα λευκός. 
Αυτό που περιγράφει ο φίλος κάστρο είναι έντονα αισθητό εν πλώ όχι στό λιμάνι.

----------


## vinman

> Βλεπουν καλα τα ματακια μου???
> Ναξος ,Σιφνος Εξπρες,Σαμαινα,Κιμωλος,Ολυμπια Εξπρες
> το γρηγορο ποιο ειναι???


Λογικά πρέπει να είναι ένα απο τα δύο καταμαράν που είχε τότε η Πειραική ΑΝΕ... :Wink: 
¶ρη μας έστειλες!!!

----------


## sylver23

παρασκευη βραδυ ο πρασινος δεν λειτουργουσε.ξερουμε τπτ??μηπως τον κολλησε ο κοκκινος?

----------


## giorgos....

απλά εκπληκτική..
φίλε ΑΡΗ σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι τέτοιες αναμνήσεις μαζί μας..
να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Haddock

Ο Giovani δεν παρακολουθεί αυτήν την ενότητα και έπεσε τυχαία σήμερα στο τούνελ του χρόνου. Η Ναξάρα με την παλιοπαρέα της στα Λεμονάδικα. Χάθηκε ο κοσμος να είναι το Νορβηγικό φουσκωτό πιο πέρα και να μη μας κόβει τη θέα... Αυτή η φώτο πρέπει να γίνει αφίσα... που είσαι Diogo να δεις μεγαλεία...

Edit: Μου φαίνονται να είναι παροπλισμένα και ντανιαρισμένα ή κάνω λάθος; Το Νάξος πρέπει να είναι στα τελευταία του πριν το μεγάλο ταξίδι για την Κίνα. Άρη, τι χρονολογία είναι η φωτογραφία;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του φίλου ΑΡΗ πρέπει να είναι το πολύ μέχρι τα τέλη του 1992, με αρχές του 1993.
Και αυτό γιατί το "Κίμωλος" έγινε "'Εργίνα" στις αρχές του 1993. 

Η φωτογραφία είναι πίνακας ζωγραφικής.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## polykas

*Στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή  Βασιλειάδη το Απηλιώτης και στην μικρή ο Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος.Καμμία φωτό θα πέσει...*

----------


## dimitris

Ξυλινο αντικειμενο πιθανον τελαρο στην εισοδο του κεντρικου λιμενα παει προς τον κοκκινο δεν ενοχλει μαλλον.

----------


## karystos

Πρωινή κίνηση πριν από κάποια χρόνια 
Πέντε συμβατικά της Hellas Ferries (ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ-ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΑΘΗΝΑ-ΜΗΛΟΣ που δεν φαίνεται) και ένα ταχύπλοο, το HIGHSPEED 4, φορτώνουν 
σάρωση0002.jpg 
Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ βιράρει 
σάρωση0003.jpg 
Αναχώρηση HIGHSPEED 4 
σάρωση0004.jpg 
Αναχώρηση ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ 
σάρωση0005.jpg 
Αναχώρηση ΛΑΤΩ για το πρωινό για Χανιά 
σάρωση0006.jpg

----------


## karystos

Αναχωρηση ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ πρωινό για Ηράκλειο 
σάρωση0007.jpg 
ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ και το ταχύπλοο της Τήλου 
σάρωση0008.jpg 
Μια μεγάλη παρέα 
σάρωση0009.jpg 
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑΙΑΣ λίγο πριν φύγει για τη ντάνα και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 
σάρωση0010.jpg 
Στη ράδα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 
σάρωση0011.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Karystos μας ξετίναξες!!!! :Smile: Ευχαριστούμε!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Eκπληκτικές φίλε Karystos!!!!

----------


## sylver23

καρυστος μεγαλη αλλα και ομορφη η παρεα.α ρε ναιας κουκλα ησουν

και μια καθως περιμενα τον παντα αργοπορημενο χρηστη μανωλη.οποτε ειπα να σκοτωσω  την ωρα μου .

21/9 
P9210738.jpg

----------


## vinman

....συνάντηση ''φίλων''έξω απο το λιμάνι...!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17487

----------


## giorgos....

*μπράβο παιδιά.. πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σας..*

----------


## dimitris

"Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ" και "Παναγια Θαλασσινη" 15/9/2006
aiolos II & panagia thalassini.jpg
"Εξπρες Αφροδιτη" και "Μιλενα"15/9/2006

afroditi & milena.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του MSC Musica...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17615


Αυτή η οθονούλα στα πάνω deck δεν πρέπει να λέει κ πολλά ε???:-P

----------


## Nautikos II

> "Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ" και "Παναγια Θαλασσινη" 15/9/2006
> aiolos II & panagia thalassini.jpg
> "Εξπρες Αφροδιτη" και "Μιλενα"15/9/2006
> 
> afroditi & milena.jpg


Ειδηκα η δευτερη ειναι για το αρχειο, πανεμορφη

----------


## giorgos....

*απόγευμα 28-9-2008*
ο καιρός μουντός αλλά ιδανικός για βολτίτσα..

αναχώρηση του φοίβου..
φοίβος.jpg

το blue star paros ξεκινώντας άλλο ενα δρομολόγιο του..
blue star paros.jpg

το επιβλητικό grand princess δεσπόζει στον προλιμένα περιμένοντας....
grand princess1.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ήρθαν τελικά και οι ενισχύσεις....
grand princess2.jpg
grand princess3.jpg

και το orient queen έτοιμο για αναχώρηση

orient queen.jpg

πάντα υπο το άγρυπνο βλέμα της ροδάνθης που καπνίζει μόνη της μπροστά απο το υπουργείο (ίσως να περιμένει τον φίλο marsant να της κάνει λίγη παρέα)
ροδάνθη1.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

για το τέλος άφησα τη lady ανθή μαρίνα που στεκόταν δεμένη, μόνη της στην ακτή μιαούλη. θές γιατί ήταν ο καιρός μελαγχολικός, γιατί είχε πιάσει ψιλόβροχο, γιατί άδειαζε το λιμάνι.. ίσως και ένας συνδυασμός απο λόγους με έκαναν να αισθανθώ κάπως περίεργα..

μπορεί να μήν είναι το πιο όμορφο πλοίο του λιμανιού, όμως νιώθεις ένα σφίξιμο βλέποντας γύρω σου τα πλοία να σαλπάρουν για τα νησιά και αυτό να μένει πίσω κοιτάζοντας τα να φεύγουν..

και θαρρείς πως σάν θα λύσεις τους κάβους θα ελευθερωθεί, θα βγεί στ' ανοιχτά να βρεί τους φίλους του και παρέα να πάνε ταξίδι σ' όλο το αιγαίο..


 
ανθή μαρίνα1.jpg
ανθή μαρίνα2.jpg

ευτυχώς κάποιοι γλάροι της κρατούσαν συντροφιά και της ψιθύριζαν κάποιες λέξεις που μόνο αυτοί ξέρουν. και ας γνωρίζεις πως έχει δέσει προσωρινά για επισκευή, για βλάβη, για ετήσια ή για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. ίσως στη θέση του ανθή μαρίνα να ήταν οποιοδήποτε πλοίο (για να μήν παρεξηγηθώ).
άλλωστε ο καθένας μας έχει τα πλοία της καρδιάς του....

----------


## giorgos....

η αλήθεια είναι οτι τώρα είδα αυτό το θέμα οπότε μάλλον καλό θα είναι να ανεβάζουμε εδώ οτι αφορά κρουαζιερόπλοια και τις αφίξεις τους..

grand princess λοιπόν..
grand princess1.jpg

και sylver whisper απόγευμα 29-9-2008 στο πειραιά..
sylver whisper.jpg

----------


## dimitris

"Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος" και "Ιεραπετρα Λ." διπλα διπλα...
kornaros & ierapetra.jpg
"Ελυρος" και "Αριαδνη" λιγο δυσκολο να τα πιασω και τα δυο μαζι ολοκληρα
δεξια & αριστερα οι καταπελτες απο τα Highspeed 1 & 5
(ισως αν ελειπε το Hs 1 να ηταν καλυτερα)
elyros-ariadne.jpg

----------


## vinman

Πολύ ωραίες και απο τους δυο σας καλοί μου φίλοι!!!
Δημήτρη την επόμενη φορά πές στον φύλακα του Highspeed 1 να το κάνει μία μπροστά!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: θα του το πω Μανωλη...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ήταν τα παρακάτω κρουαζιερόπλοια.

Legend of the Seas
Oriana
Arethousa

----------


## heraklion

Πότε ήρθε το NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS?Μόλις γύρισα από εκεί και εν το είδα. Στην μεγάλη θέση είδα το MSC MUSICA και πιο πίσω το LEGEND OF THE SEAS. Για τα άλλα δύο συμφωνώ.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε heraklion. Βλέπεις οι αγάπες δεν κρύβονται. :Wink:  το διόρθωσα. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Σημερα 2/10/2008...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18477


Εθεάθη μέλος του Ναυτιλία στα αριστερά της φώτο??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## heraklion

Για να δουμε δύο πρίν μερικές ώρες στον Πειραιά.
Να μου θυμίσει κάποιος το όνομα του MSC.

----------


## mastropanagos

> θα του το πω Μανωλη...


Μην του το πεις γιατι ειναι ευεξαπτος ανθρωπος...2 βραδια που εχω περασει απο εκει μιλαγε στο τηλ και σε καποιον ελεγε οτι θα τον μαμησει...:mrgreen::mrgreen:..(τελικα το τριτο βραδυ που πηγα δεν τον ακουσα,μαλλον τον ειχε μαμησει):mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το MSC Αrmonia είναι φίλε heraklion. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ωραιές οι φωτό αλλά δεν μου αρέσει η άδεια τσιμινιέρα.



Αν την δεις φωταγωγημένη θα αλλάξεις αμέσως γνώμη mastrovasili!!!!Την έχω δει και εβριζα που βαρεθηκα να πάρω τη μηχανή μαζί μου εκείνο το απόγευμα!!!

----------


## Leo

> Σημερα 2/10/2008...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18477
> Εθεάθη μέλος του Ναυτιλία στα αριστερά της φώτο???


Για τα δικά μου μάτια φίλε Speedkiller, η φωτογραφία σου είναι εξαιρετική, διαφορετική και με άποψη. Συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## heraklion

> Αν την δεις φωταγωγημένη θα αλλάξεις αμέσως γνώμη mastrovasili!!!!Την έχω δει και εβριζα που βαρεθηκα να πάρω τη μηχανή μαζί μου εκείνο το απόγευμα!!!


΄Οταν ξανάρθει μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αν την δεις φωταγωγημένη θα αλλάξεις αμέσως γνώμη mastrovasili!!!!Την έχω δει και εβριζα που βαρεθηκα να πάρω τη μηχανή μαζί μου εκείνο το απόγευμα!!!


Εγω να δεις πως εβριζα που δεν ειχα παρει μηχανη εχθες που καθομουν αναμεσα στο Highspeed 1 και το Κεντερη στην ακτη Τζελεπη και το ειδα να φευγει και ειχε φερει την πρυμνη του στη μουρη μου.. :Mad:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Εγω να δεις πως εβριζα που δεν ειχα παρει μηχανη εχθες που καθομουν αναμεσα στο Highspeed 1 και το Κεντερη στην ακτη Τζελεπη και το ειδα να φευγει και ειχε φερει την πρυμνη του στη μουρη μου..



Δεν κάνουν τέτοια λάθη Παναγιώτη μου. :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δεν κάνουν τέτοια λάθη Παναγιώτη μου.


Ναι ρε γμτ και ειχε και κατι αιθεριες υπαρξεις γενους θυληκου εκει πανω που χαιρετουσαν.. :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

> Για να δουμε δύο πρίν μερικές ώρες στον Πειραιά.
> Να μου θυμίσει κάποιος το όνομα του MSC.



ρε παιδιά έκανε μετασκευή το msc musica? το θυμάμαι με μία περίεργη κατασκευή στη πρύμνη, και γενικά μου φιάνεται διαφορετικό..

----------


## mastropanagos

> ρε παιδιά έκανε μετασκευή το msc musica? το θυμάμαι με μία περίεργη κατασκευή στη πρύμνη, και γενικά μου φιάνεται διαφορετικό..


Το MSC Armonia ειναι..!!

----------


## giorgos....

έχεις δίκιο φίλε mastropanago. μπερδεύτικα με το msc musica..

----------


## sylver23

οταν λεμε πειραιας traffic κατι τετοιο εννοουμε?? :Razz: 

PA051521σσσ.jpg

----------


## vinman

> οταν λεμε πειραιας traffic κατι τετοιο εννοουμε??
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18969


 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ο τροχονόμος λείπει μόνο!!!
Ωραίος ο Sylver!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Αυτο και αν ειναι traffic.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..Και δεν φαινεται και το Ρ/Κ που εχει δεσει καβο πρυμα απο το Zenith..!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Γεια σου Μπρουφα με τα ωραια σου, Scoufgian τρεεεεεεεεχα:mrgreen:
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ Ι [3].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Γεια σου Μπρουφα με τα ωραια σου, Scoufgian τρεεεεεεεεχα:mrgreen:
> ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ Ι [3].JPG


ναυτικε δεν πρεπει να την παλευεις καθολου!!τι πινακας ζωγραφικης ειναι αυτος?Τα σεβη μου.......

----------


## vinman

> Γεια σου Μπρουφα με τα ωραια σου, Scoufgian τρεεεεεεεεχα:mrgreen:
> ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ Ι [3].JPG


Απλά υπέροχη!!!

----------


## Leo

> Γεια σου Μπρουφα με τα ωραια σου, Scoufgian τρεεεεεεεεχα:mrgreen:


 
Μπράβο μπράβο... δυνατή φωτογραφία με δυνατό Κουλουριότικο καιρό, απορώ πως έφυγε ο Μπρούφας χωρίς εσένα μέσα  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

ωραιος ο Μπρουφας και φιλος Ναυτικος ΙΙ ...
να τον δουμε παρεα με τον αλλο Γεώργιο τον 'Αγιο :Smile: 
agios georgios-georgios mproufas.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ωραίος φίλε dimitris..

----------


## dimitris

giorgos.... Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## polykas

*Στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη το TSASSOS VIII και στην μικρή το VASSILIOS XIV.*

----------


## dimitris

Απαγορευτικο και ευκαιρεια να δουμε τα 3 blue star των Κυκλαδων δεμενα στο λιμανι...(γερνει λιγο η φωτο αλλα κουνουσε ο καταπελτης που ειχα ανεβει :Very Happy: )
blue star ferries.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Απαγορευτικο και ευκαιρεια να δουμε τα 3 blue star των Κυκλαδων δεμενα στο λιμανι...(γερνει λιγο η φωτο αλλα κουνουσε ο καταπελτης που ειχα ανεβει)
> blue star ferries.jpg


Απον τις ελάχιστες φορές που βλέπουμε και τα τρία αδέρφια μαζί!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη!!

----------


## dimitris

Μανωλη Ευχαριστω πολυ!
Εδω κι εδω κι εδω ... ισως και σε αλλο θεμα να υπαρχουν κι αλλες φωτογραφιες με τα 3 μαζι :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

> Απαγορευτικο και ευκαιρεια να δουμε τα 3 blue star των Κυκλαδων δεμενα στο λιμανι...(γερνει λιγο η φωτο αλλα κουνουσε ο καταπελτης που ειχα ανεβει)
> blue star ferries.jpg


Είναι πολύ όμορφη Δημήτρη!! :Wink:

----------


## apollo_express

Συγχαρητήρια συντοπίτη (dimitris) και οι δύο φωτογραφίες είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Trakman και φιλε Αξωτη apollo express ευχαριστω πολυ!!! :Smile:

----------


## vinman

...κινήσεις μεσημεριανές μέσα στο λιμάνι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20541


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20542

----------


## Trakman

> ...κινήσεις μεσημεριανές μέσα στο λιμάνι...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20541
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20542


Μάνο η σημερινή βόλτα απέδωσε πολλούς και εξαιρετικούς καρπούς!!! :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Τα αδελφα Blue Star 1 & 2
blue star 1 & 2.jpg
και στο βαθος Αιολος Κεντερης Ι πορεια για Λαυριο...

----------


## Trakman

> Τα αδελφα Blue Star 1 & 2
> blue star 1 & 2.jpg
> και στο βαθος Αιολος Κεντερης Ι πορεια για Λαυριο...


Πολύ ωραία γωνία λήψης Δημήτρη!! Πανέμορφη φωτο!!

----------


## dimitris

> Πολύ ωραία γωνία λήψης Δημήτρη!! Πανέμορφη φωτο!!


ειχα βγει με σετ απο χαρακακια γεωμετριας στο λιμανι :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
και οι δικες σου αν και το εχω ξαναπει τελειες!!!

----------


## sylver23

*18.10*
*
speed cat 1 και flying cat 6* *σε βραδυνο κουτσομπολιο

*PA181795.jpg

----------


## sylver23

*και κατι απο το μεγαλο λιμανι που δεν νομιζω να εχει ξανα ανεβει.*

*το ρολόι του πειραια*

PA181775.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε sylver 23 έχεις εξελιχθεί σε maitre των νυκτερινών φωτογραφιών.
Είναι πραγματικά μαγικές.

Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές, πάντως, δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι κυκλοφορείς περισσότερο τη νύχτα και λιγότερο τη μέρα...

----------


## sylver23

> Φίλε sylver 23 έχεις εξελιχθεί σε maitre των νυκτερινών φωτογραφιών.
> Είναι πραγματικά μαγικές.
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές, πάντως, δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι κυκλοφορείς περισσότερο τη νύχτα και λιγότερο τη μέρα...


σε ευχαριστω πολυ ροι.η αληθεια ειναι οτι προτιμω τις βραδυνες βολτες και περα απο αυτο υπαρχει και το θεμα οτι την μερα κοιμαμαι :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## captain 83

Καλως όρισες κυρα Νταλιάνα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Από το πρωί δεμένο στο ντοκ 3.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Επισυνάπτω την λίστα με τις αφίξεις των κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον Πειραιά.
Από τις *28/10/08 - 31/10/08*

*28/10/08*
Orient Queen
*29/10/08*
Marco Polo 2
Kristina Regina
*30/10/08*
Prinsendam
Sky Wonder
*31/10/08*
Aquamarine
Cristal
Ocean Majesty
Blue Monarch
Msc Opera

----------


## kastro

Το Oceane Village ποιές μέρες έρχεται;

----------


## vinman

Το Κρήτη 2 κάτι ψιθυρίζει στο Λατώ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21535




...η παρέα όλο και μεγαλώνει...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21536

----------


## dimitris

βρες την διαφορα θα παιξουμε τωρα...
port.jpg

----------


## kastro

> Το Κρήτη 2 κάτι ψιθυρίζει στο Λατώ....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21535


Του λέει ότι σύντομα θα κάνουν μαζί το Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## sylver23

22.10.2008

στον ροι..

PA231894.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> 22.10.2008
> 
> στον ροι..
> 
> PA231894.jpg


Μ α γ ε ί α ! ! ! !

----------


## vinman

> Μ α γ ε ί α ! ! ! !


Εντελώς....!!!
Μπράβο sylver!!

----------


## Leo

Και τα εύσημα της νυχτερινής φωτογραφίας πάνε ..... 
Μπράβο sylver23... Εύχομαι να βρίσκεσαι στον Πειραιά μια νύχτα με blackout. :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> ... Εύχομαι να βρίσκεσαι στον Πειραιά μια νύχτα με blackout.


Mέσα στην καλοσύνη σε βρίσκω.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κι όμως μου είπε ότι τον ενοχλούν οι μεγάλοι προβολείς του λιμανιού... άρα σωστά ευχήθηκα. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό πάλι πως έγινε???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21655

----------


## sylver23

τρακμαν ,βινμαν και λεο σας ευχαριστω πολυ. :Very Happy:  :Razz: 

speed τι να σου πω...μαλλον τεντωθηκε να ξεπιαστει λιγο :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Έχει φάει κουτουλιά.... :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

δίπλα στο Jet Ferry, στα λεμονάδικα, βρίσκεται πλέον και το HighSpeed 4  :Smile:

----------


## mastrovasilis

*01/11/08 - 02/11/08* θα βρίσκονται στο Πειραιά τα παρακάτω κρουαζιερόπλοια.
*01/11/08*
Regatta
Carnival Freedom
Seabourn Spirit
Sky wonder
Msc Armonia
Easy Cruise Life
*02/11/08*
Queen Victoria

----------


## dimitris

Ας δουμε τα 3 Blue Star των κυκλαδων με το απαγορευτικο στις 12/10/2008 στη galery του nautilia.gr

----------


## laz94

Από την σημερινή πρωινή μου βόλτα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

100_0336.jpg


Με το Λισσός και στο βάθος με την Νεφέλη
100_0337.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

γιατι δεν χωνανε και το HIGHSPEED 4 στη θεση του speedrunner να υπαρχει ομοιομορφια?:lol::lol::lol:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21809

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ΑΝΕΚ ρε παιδια πολυ ΑΝΕΚ,ελεος..........μηπως χωραγε αναμεσα στο Βενιζελος και στο Κρητη 1 και κανα αλλο?:lol::lol::lol:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21829

----------


## mastrovasilis

Για την *Δευτέρα 03/11/08* - *Τρίτη 04/11/08* και *Τετάρτη* *05/11/08*. 
Περιμένουμε τα παρακάτω κρουαζιερόπλοια στον Πειραιά.
*03/11/08*
Aquamarine
Grand Princess
Ocean Majesty
Zenith
Splendour of the Seas
*04 11/08*
C.Columbus
*05/11/08*
Queen Elizabeth II
Marco Polo 2 (Ex. Maxim Gorgiy)
Brilliance of the Seas

----------


## hayabusa

έπρεπε να ζουμάρεις λιγότερο για φαίνεται στο αριστερό μέρος της φωτογραφίας και το Festos Palace ώστε να σπάσει η μονοτονία  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> έπρεπε να ζουμάρεις λιγότερο για φαίνεται στο αριστερό μέρος της φωτογραφίας και το Festos Palace ώστε να σπάσει η μονοτονία


καλη η ιδεα σου:lol::lol:

----------


## hayabusa

χεχε, μην χάνεις χρόνο λοιπόν...πήγαινε να φωτογραφήσεις πριν αρχίσουν οι αναχωρήσεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> χεχε, μην χάνεις χρόνο λοιπόν...πήγαινε να φωτογραφήσεις πριν αρχίσουν οι αναχωρήσεις


μπα το αφηνω σε αλλον .αμα θες και προσφερεσαι εσυ.........:lol::lol:

----------


## hayabusa

πέρασα από εκεί το μεσημέρι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα την μηχανη μαζί μου  :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα και η ίδια φώτο αλλά νυχτερινή στον Leo  :Wink:  και τον scoufgian!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21876

----------


## kastro

Στην πρώτη ο Έλυρος γέρνει και στην δεύτερη είναι ίσιος.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Στην πρώτη ο Έλυρος γέρνει και στην δεύτερη είναι ίσιος.


ρε kastro έλεος πια τι λες τώρα??
οχ στο δεύτερο σπίτι δεξιά πάνω η λάμπα έχει κάει  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Nα και η ίδια φώτο αλλά νυχτερινή στον Leo  και τον scoufgian!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21876


merci Speedkiller:lol::lol:

----------


## sylver23

*31.10-οταν ο σαρωνικος κυνηγαει τα δωδεκανησα μεσα στο λιμανι.........

(η φωτο δεν ειναι καλη καθως ειναι σε κινηση τα πλοια αλλα μαρεσε η στιγμη)
*
PA311913.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Για να δω την κόντρα... ΧΧμμμ Μπράβο μπράβο στα καραβάκια... Τώρα όσο για την φωτογραφία... Πρέπει να βρούμε αυτόν τον εγκληματία που την τράβηξε... ΑΑΑΑ ο Sylver !! Ειδικά εσένα σου έχουμε ειδική ποινή για την χάλια φωτογραφία που ανέβασες  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Πειραιάς 31/10,πάνω απο το Έλυρος!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22003

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22004

----------


## mastrovasilis

Για την *Πέμπτη 06/11/08* - *Παρασκευή 07/11/08* - *Σάββατο* *08/11/08 και Κυριακή 09/11/08* όπου εκεί κοντά είναι και η εκδήλωση και μπορεί να ακολουθήσει και καραβολατρική φωτογράφιση. Θα βρίσκονται στον Πειραιά τα παρακάτω κρουαζιερόπλοια.

*06/11/08*
Vistamar
Sky Wonder

*07/11/08*
Aquamarine(Ariele)
Blue Monarch
Msc Opera
Cristal

*08/11/08*
Corinthian II
Sky wonder
Costa Romantica

*09/11/08*
Summit
Norwegianjade

----------


## mastrokostas

> Marco Polo (Ex. Maxim Gorgiy)


Μαστροβασιλη άλλο πλοίο είναι το MaximGorkyκαι άλλο MarkoPolo,αλλά και τα δυο έχουν Σοβιετικό παρελθόν *.*

----------


## JASON12345

Έρχεται η Βασσιλισα Ελισάβετ!Είναι στο στενό μπροστά από τα αντικύθηρα

----------


## kastro

Το QUEEN MARY II θα το ξαναδούμε στον Πειραιά.Στο παρελθόν έχει έρθει δύο φορές.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Διαδικασία πλαγιοδέτησης και πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 7.00 ακριβως το πρωί από το Maxim Gorkiy. Αφιερωμένες στο Μαστροκώστα - pontios thessaloniki - Thanasis89 - Leo - Mastropanago - Sylver και σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.
Mastrovasilis001.jpg

Mastrovasilis002.jpg

Mastrovasilis003.jpg

----------


## sylver23

μαστροβασιλη να χαρω το κουραγιο σου.μπραβο.αλλη οψη ο πειραιας το πρωι παντως.πιο ομορφος

----------


## sylver23

*05-11-2008* 
  Μικρής έκτασης εστίες πυρκαγιάς, εκδηλώθηκαν, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, σε τρία (03) φορτηγά οχήματα που ήταν σταθμευμένα στις περιοχές «ΑΚΤΗ ΗΕΤΙΩΝΑ» και «ΑΚΤΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ» του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά.
Οι εν λόγω εστίες πυρκαγιάς κατασβήσθηκαν αμέσως από Πυροσβεστικά Οχήματα, προκαλώντας μικρές υλικές ζημιές στους λασπωτήρες των ανωτέρω φορτηγών, ενώ δεν υπήρξε κανένας τραυματισμός.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή.


πηγη-ΥΕΝ news

----------


## scoufgian

βρε παιδια ,τη ντανα που εχουν δημιουργησει, μεσα το λιμανι του Πειραια ,τα κρουαζιεροπλοια απο το OCEAN MAJESTY κι επειτα θα τη φωτογραφησει κανενας?

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι από την Κυριακή το βράδυ. Δεν τα έπαιρνε όλα ο φακός.  :Sad:  Ελπίζω κάτι τέτοιο να ζητούσες Γιάννη...  :Confused: 

DSC00910.jpg

DSC00919.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

οχι θαναση δεν ειναι αυτη η ντανα.εχει δημιουργηθει νεα δεξια της φωτογραφιας που βλεπουμε.καλη η προσπαθεια σου.ειναι ολα με τη πρυμη στη προβλητα!!!την ειδα σημερα και ξαφνιαστηκα.δεν ειχα ξαναδει τετοιο θεαμα

----------


## Speedkiller

Τι δεν είχες δει scoufgian?Ντανα με κρουαζιεροπολοια σε εκείνο το σημείο?Κλασσικό φαινόμενο τα τελευταία χρόνια που κάνω βόλτες στο λιμάνι!Αν θες να ανεβάσω καμμια παλαιά φώτο!Σίγουρα έχω!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Τι δεν είχες δει scoufgian?Ντανα με κρουαζιεροπολοια σε εκείνο το σημείο?Κλασσικό φαινόμενο τα τελευταία χρόνια που κάνω βόλτες στο λιμάνι!Αν θες να ανεβάσω καμμια παλαιά φώτο!Σίγουρα έχω!!!


για να σε δω

----------


## Speedkiller

Μη με προκαλείς... :Razz: 
Απλά να πω πως δεν θέλω να κάνω τον έξυπνο κ πως το φαινόμενο μου είχε φανεί τόσο φυσιολογικό που δεν έχω τόσες φώτο που νόμιζα τελικά πως είχα...Όμως κάτι εχω για σένα... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22128

Επίσης αν και δεν φαίνεται σε αυτήν τη φώτο πλαγιοδετημένα για μεγάλο διάστημα κοιτάζοντας αυτή την πλευρά του λιμανιού και ανεβαίνοντας προς τον πράσινο φάρο ήταν κ τα Cristal και Orient Queen!

----------


## scoufgian

> Μη με προκαλείς...
> Απλά να πω πως δεν θέλω να κάνω τον έξυπνο κ πως το φαινόμενο μου είχε φανεί τόσο φυσιολογικό που δεν έχω τόσες φώτο που νόμιζα τελικά πως είχα...Όμως κάτι εχω για σένα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22128
> 
> Επίσης αν και δεν φαίνεται σε αυτήν τη φώτο πλαγιοδετημένα για μεγάλο διάστημα κοιτάζοντας αυτή την πλευρά του λιμανιού και ανεβαίνοντας προς τον πράσινο φάρο ήταν κ τα Cristal και Orient Queen!


μπραβο φιλε speedkiller κατι τετοιο ειδα αποψε .τα πλαγιοδετημενα δεν τα λαμβανω σαν ντανα

----------


## Speedkiller

> μπραβο φιλε speedkiller κατι τετοιο ειδα αποψε .τα πλαγιοδετημενα δεν τα λαμβανω σαν ντανα


Αυτό το είπα για να δείξω πως ηταν εκτός λειτουργίας...

----------


## mastrovasilis

> μαστροβασιλη να χαρω το κουραγιο σου.μπραβο.αλλη οψη ο πειραιας το πρωι παντως.πιο ομορφος


Ευχαριστω πολύ sylver23 αν κσι η 2η και 3η ειναι χάλια. :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

μπορει να υστερουν σε αναλυση αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι ωραιες σαν φωτο

----------


## Nautikos II

To Kristina Regina στον Πειραια, για τον φιλο Leo που ειναι η μερα του
KRISTINA REGINA [4].JPG

----------


## Leo

Βρε βρε.... Καλώς τον ... Μια όμορφη κυρία η Kristina Regina στο λιμάνι μας Ευχαριστώωωω  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Speedkiller

Scoufgian η ντάνα που ζήτησες  :Wink: !Ελπίζω να βρω χρόνο να παώ και πιο κοντα..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22135

----------


## scoufgian

κατ αρχην πολλα ευχαριστω στο speedkiller που με "εξυπηρετει "αμεσα.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .επειτα να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο φιλο nautiko II .Πανεμορφη φωτο.και τελος να πω μια καλησπερα στο leo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

scoufgian αν και δεν μου αρεσει η ποιοτητα της φωτογραφιας αφιερωμενη σε σενα η ντανα που ζητησες απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια σε σχεση με του Κωστα!
DSC04025.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

2/11/2008
DALIANA-RODANTHI-DIMITROULA-PANAGIA AGIASOU-MARINA-DIAGORAS [1].JPG

----------


## kastro

> 2/11/2008
> 
> 
> DALIANA-RODANTHI-DIMITROULA-PANAGIA AGIASOU-MARINA-DIAGORAS [1].JPG


Ακριβώς η ίδια φωτογραφία υπάρχει και στο θέμα πλώρες πλοίων.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ακριβώς η ίδια φωτογραφία υπάρχει και στο θέμα πλώρες πλοίων.


μια ερωτηση θα σου κανω φιλε kastro?τι σημαινει οτι η ιδια φωτογραφια ειναι και στις πλωρες πλοιων?οτι δεν μπορει ν ανεβει?ασε που δεν ειναι ακριβως η ιδια.για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο σε παρακαλω στις παρατηρησεις μας.Εχουμε ν ασχοληθουμε και με σημαντικοτερα θεματα........ :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ακριβώς η ίδια φωτογραφία υπάρχει και στο θέμα πλώρες πλοίων.


Ενταξει εχεις δικιο, δεν την ειδα, δεν εγινε και τιποτα :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Καινούρια είναι η δέστρα?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Καινούρια είναι η δέστρα?


Τότε είναι προγραμματισμένα τα ........εγκαίνια της μάλλον :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Α ρε ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ

----------


## kastro

Επειδή είναι καινούργια μπορεί να ξεκολήσει άμα μπει ένας κάβος.Στην πλώρη του Highspeed 5 είναι.

----------


## sylver23

σαν να αλλαξε λιγο το τοπιο.αντε γιατι βαρεθηκαμε να βλεπουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια στις γνωστες θεσεις

PB091951.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

καλά που υπάρχει και το Νήσος Μύκονος και ομορφαίνει λιγάκι ο μώλος  :Very Happy: 

Πολύ ωραία γωνία λήψης btw  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

και μια χθεσινη συναντηση..πολυ traffic ρε παιδι μου..αλλα μεγαλη η χαρη του αγ νεκταριου.
αναχωρηση νεφελης και αφιξη αγ νεκταριου αιγινας

PB091959.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ας δούμε την ίδια παρέα απο το κόκκινο..

παρεούλα.jpg

νά και η παρεούλα των κρουαζιερόπλοιων.. η εικόνα αυτή θυμίζει παλιές εποχές..
απο δεξιά corinthian 2, vistamar, και η "ντάνα" ocean majesty, blue monarch, the aegean pearl, clipper pacific..
το ένα πλοίο ομορφότερο απο το άλλο..
ντάνα1.jpg

και απο λίγο πιο κοντά..

ντάνα2.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες παλιές (όχι πολύ παλιές) φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Είναι μεγάλη η παρέα και μ' αρέσει που είναι έτσι όλα μαζεμένα μαζί... 

Κρήτη ΙΙ, Εξπρές Πήγασος, Βιτσέτζος Κορνάρος, Ιεράπετρα Λ.

DSC00760.jpg

Και σ' αυτήν Blue Star Naxos & Paros, Eξπρές Σκιάθος, Highspeed 3 & 4 

DSC00761.jpg

Υ.Γ. Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα, αλλά...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Nautikos II

Η ντανα σημερα
EASY CRUISE LIFE-THE AEGEAN PEARL-BLUE MONARCH-OCEAN MAJESTY [5].JPG

----------


## dimitris

Σακη το χρωμα πως το καταφερες? πολυ ομορφη!

Παμε 2 χρονια πισω να δουμε το "Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ" ως "Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ" με τα ΤΙΜ στα πλαϊνα του και το "Παναγια Θαλασσινη" ακομα κοκκινο
 Σεπτεμβριος του 2006

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σακη το χρωμα πως το καταφερες? πολυ ομορφη!
> 
> Παμε 2 χρονια πισω να δουμε το "Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ" ως "Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ" με τα ΤΙΜ στα πλαϊνα του και το "Παναγια Θαλασσινη" ακομα κοκκινο
> Σεπτεμβριος του 2006


Photoshop:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Τωρα οσο για την φωτογραφια με το Aeolos Express II & Panagia Thalassini, εκτος του οτι ειναι πεντακαθαρη και απο καλο σημειο, ο Aeolos μοιαζει αρκετα ανεβασμενος

----------


## dimitris

> Photoshop:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Τωρα οσο για την φωτογραφια με το Aeolos Express II & Panagia Thalassini, εκτος του οτι ειναι πεντακαθαρη και απο καλο σημειο, ο Aeolos μοιαζει αρκετα ανεβασμενος


Σωστος,Ευχαριστω!!!
η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη παω απο το Blue Star Paros ή Naxos απογευματινη αναχωρηση, ο Αιολος αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι μετα την χρονια που τα ειχανε αφησει στο Λαυριο λογο των διαφορων που ειχανε για τις μηχανες τους,το καλοκαιρι τα φερανε στον Πειραια αλλα αυτο δεν δουλεψε εμεινε εκει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

"Μιλενα" & "Εξπρες Αφροδιτη" 
το ενα στα λευκα το αλλο λιγο πριν μας αφησει για αλλες θαλασσες...

----------


## Nautikos II

Πειραιας και Seven Seas Voyager
SEVEN SEAS VOYAGER [1].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

τελεια φωτογραφια....... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής εθεάθη σήμερα στα λεμονάδικα δίπλα από το JetFerry και το HS4  :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

Σήμερα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22811

----------


## Thanasis89

Ααα ρε φίλε speedkiller ζωγραφίζεις...  :Wink:  Μαεστρική φωτογραφία μιλάμε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Παρατηρώ μια στροφή στις προτιμήσεις  :Confused: , αρχίσαμε απο τις πλώρες  :Razz: .

----------


## dimitris

Το ελικοπτερο του scoufgian... :Razz: 
DSC04152.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

> Το ελικοπτερο του scoufgian...
> DSC04152.JPG


Ωραιος ο παιχτης 2008-11-21_195119.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το ελικοπτερο του scoufgian...
> DSC04152.JPG


καλα ρε συ δεν ντρεπεσαι!!!!φανερωνεις τα μυστικα μου!!τι να πω,κι εχω και το nautiko ΙΙ που σε σιγονταρει απο κοντα.Θα σας "ανταμειψω" καποια αλλη στιγμη και τους 2 σας

----------


## esperos

Πολλοί  καραβολάτρες  σήμερα  το  πρωί  στα  Λεμονάδικα  και  Ακτή  Τζελέπη  και  φουλ  φωτογραφήσεις.  Στην  αρχή  τους  πέρασα  για  εγχώριους  αλλά  μετά  διαπίστωσα  ότι  ήταν  αλλοδαποί.  Μάλλον  ξεμπάρκαραν  από  κάποιο  από  τα  δύο  κρουαζιερόπλοια  που  βρίσκονται  στο  λιμάνι  το  AZAMARA  QUEST  και  το  BLACK  PERINCE.

----------


## Speedkiller

Σήμερα το πρωί...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22975

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22976

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22977

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες σπιντ.πολυ μελαγχολικος ο πειραιας απο οτι βλεπω..
ειχες ομως και μεγαλη παρεα μαζι σου (γλαροι)

----------


## Speedkiller

Απόψε...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23436

----------


## hayabusa

To Ν. Μύκονος γιατί μετακινήθηκε σε αυτή τη θέση;

----------


## captain 83

Προφανώς γιατί τη θέση του στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας την πήρε το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Αφού το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ξεκινάει Δευτέρα το στείλανε στο κεντρικό λιμάνι μιας και οι θέσεις στους άλλους ντόκους είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση.

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση κάπταιν  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

Νά σαι καλά φίλε μου.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Προφανώς γιατί τη θέση του στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας την πήρε το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Αφού το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ξεκινάει Δευτέρα το στείλανε στο κεντρικό λιμάνι μιας και οι θέσεις στους άλλους ντόκους είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση.


Ρε συ καπταιν γιατι του λες ψέμματα του φιλου hayabusa?To πήγαν εκεί για να το βάψουν στα συνιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ...Να ναι κοντά με τα άλλα.. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Σοβαρά τώρα καιρός του είναι σιγά σιγά να ξεκινά...Γιατί όμως πήγε δίπλα στις ΑΝΕκ και όχι δίπλα στη ροδάνδη?Λέω γω τώρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

εμα ρε σπιντ μολις εκανε μπανακι να ξαναλερωθει??(κακιουλα) :Razz:

----------


## captain 83

Δεμένο μπροστά από τον Άγιο Διονύση το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και στα λεμονάδικα στην γνώριμή του θέση το ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΝΑΞΟΣ.

----------


## dimitris

Τα αλιευτικα που βρισκονται στην εισοδο του λιμανιου αυτη την στιγμη προθεση τους ειναι να κλεισουν το λιμανι εντελως για τις επομενες δυο ωρες
το Blue Star Paros ειναι stand by εδω και 40 λεπτα διπλα στο Palace το "Aγ.Γεωργιος" εξω απο το λιμανι δεν μπορει να μπει μεσα κι εχει και εκτακτο περιστατικο...
αποφαση τους τελικα να κλεισει το λιμανι μεχρι τις 20:30...
το Blue Star Paros γυριζει στη θεση του

----------


## moutsokwstas

μπραβο δημητρη για την πληροφορηση που μας παρειχες, για το γεγονος του αποκλεισμου των μεγαλων λιμανιων. το ανεφεραν απο το πρωι τα καναλια και αποψε εδειξαν και εικονα. πρωτογνωρες εικονες!

----------


## dimitris

> μπραβο δημητρη για την πληροφορηση που μας παρειχες, για το γεγονος του αποκλεισμου των μεγαλων λιμανιων. το ανεφεραν απο το πρωι τα καναλια και αποψε εδειξαν και εικονα. πρωτογνωρες εικονες!


moutsokwstas δεν κανει τιποτα :Wink: 
το "Αγ.Γεωργιος" εχει δεσει τελικα κοντα στο υπουργειο και το "Σουπερφερρυ ΙΙ" περιμενει απ'εξω, καταφεραν νωριτερα κι εφυγαν το "Λισσος" και ο "Διαγορας"

----------


## Νaval22

δυο φωτο απο τον αποκλεισμό του λιμανιού(δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανοιχτεί ξεχωριστό θέμα)επίσης να συμπληρώσω στα παραπάνω πως ο ΑΡΤΕΜΗΣ κατά την επιστροφή του απο αίγινα έδεσε μπροστά το ΥΕΝ πίσω απο τον Διαγόρα,γενικά πάντως η όλη φάση με τις μηχανότρατες μέσα στο λιμάνι ήταν για πολλά γέλια
100_6775.jpg

100_6776.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Τ'αλιευτικα αποχωρουν σιγα σιγα και ξεκινανε η αναχωρησεις...
"Blue Star Paros", "Festos Palace","Elyros",Kriti I

----------


## giorgos....

στις 12 το βράδυ επικρατούσε αυτή η κατάσταση με τις μηχανότρατες.. σιγά σιγά άρχισαν να μαζεύονται, απελευθερώνοντας περισότερο χώρο για τα πλοία..
τράτες.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

εληξε ο αποκλεισμος του λιμανιου του πειραια μετα τις διαβεβαιωσεις του υφυπουργου εμπορικης ναυτιλιας οτι θα εχουν συναντηση σημερα το μεσημερι οι αλιεις με τον υπουργο αγροτικης αναπτυξης.

_πηγη_ *ναυτεμπορικη 03/12/08*

----------


## Nautikos II

Απαγορευτικο 4/12/2008, και τα τρια αδελφακια ξανα παρεα
BLUE STAR ITHAKI-NAXOS-PAROS [16].JPG

----------


## laz94

Μια φώτο που τράβηξα και έφτιαξα με το κινητό μου....
Ιθάκη-Κεντέρης-Ροδάνθη.jpg

----------


## dimitris

> Μια φώτο που τράβηξα και έφτιαξα με το κινητό μου....
> Ιθάκη-Κεντέρης-Ροδάνθη.jpg


Σωστος ο καλιτεχνης :Wink: 

να δουμε τ'αλιευτικα που απεκλεισαν προχθες το λιμανι...
psaradika.jpg
psaradika2.jpgpsaradika3.jpg

----------


## laz94

Ωχ! Τι γίνεται εκεί καλέ!?
Ωραίες!

----------


## dimitris

Σημερα που γιορταζεις Αϊ Νικολα μαζι σου γιορταζει και η ναυτιλια μας οι ανθρωποι της και τα καραβια της, αυτη φορεσε τα καλα της για σε τιμηση...
Να εισαι παντα κοντα τους και να τους προστατευεις να εχουν καλα ταξιδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες!!!
superferry II.jpg

cristal.jpgkriti II.jpg

----------


## dimitris

-Μπαμπαααα...?
-Ναι παιδι μου!
-Ποσα καραβια εχει η vodafon???
Και αυτο στη μεση? ειναι νεα εταιρεια κινητης τηλεφωνιας???
Πειραιιας 6-12-2008

----------


## laz94

> -Μπαμπαααα...?
> -Ναι παιδι μου!
> -Ποσα καραβια εχει η vodafon???
> Και αυτο στη μεση? ειναι νεα εταιρεια κινητης τηλεφωνιας???
> Πειραιιας 6-12-2008


 
Χαχαχαχα!  :Very Happy: 
Ωραία φώτο Δημήτρη!  :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από το μεγάλο λιμάνι το Πασιφάη Παλάς. Γνωρίσουμε για που; Το ΑΙΣ το δείχνει να κινείται έξω από το λιμάνι με 19 κόμβους και προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Δοκιμαστικό κάνει;

----------


## captain 83

Μάλλον Πάτρα πηγαίνει μιας και από αύριο βράδυ ξεκινάει δρομολόγια.

----------


## sylver23

να και η ροδανθη σημερα...αλλα για μισο ...αυτο που φαινεται το μαυρο τι μπορει να ναι???(λεο και θαναση μην μαρτυρησετε)
αμα βρειτε τι ειναι θα ακολουθησει η συνεχεια..

PC072227.jpg

----------


## laz94

> να και η ροδανθη σημερα...αλλα για μισο ...αυτο που φαινεται το μαυρο τι μπορει να ναι???(λεο και θαναση μην μαρτυρησετε)
> αμα βρειτε τι ειναι θα ακολουθησει η συνεχεια..
> 
> PC072227.jpg


 
Πολύ ωραία γωτογραφία!
Τωρα το τι είναι αυτό το μαύρο......κατι είχα στο νου μου αλλά δεν νομίζω οπότε δεν το λέω...

----------


## scoufgian

καλα το υποβρυχιο εκει βρηκαν να το δεσουν ?απεναντι τους χαλαγε?

----------


## Speedkiller

> να και η ροδανθη σημερα...αλλα για μισο ...αυτο που φαινεται το μαυρο τι μπορει να ναι???(λεο και θαναση μην μαρτυρησετε)
> αμα βρειτε τι ειναι θα ακολουθησει η συνεχεια..
> 
> PC072227.jpg


Για υποβρύχιο μου μοιάζει...

----------


## laz94

και εγω αυτό θα έλεγα. λέτε?

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν μπορεί να ναι κ κάτι άλλο...Απλά το τριο Leo,sylver,thanasis μας περναει για χαζούς??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: Μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμα ρε???? :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

λοιπον ναι ειναι υποβρυχιο.λογω του εορτασμου του αγιου νικολάου εδω και 3 μερες στον πειραια βρισκοντουσαν τα εξης
1ον το υποβρυχιο ΠΟΝΤΟΣ
2ον η κανονιοφορος ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ
3ον η τορπιλακατος ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ
και τα τρια ηταν ανοιχτα ωστε να τα επισκεφτει το κοινο.
προσωπικα ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια των πληρωματων που μας ξεναγησαν .

και ας συνεχισω με καμποσες φωτο αμα θελετε φυσικα και αλλες..

*1ον*
PC072235.jpg

PC072230.jpg

*2ον*

PC072240.jpg

PC072266.jpg

*3ον*

PC072262.jpg

----------


## sylver23

συνεχεια (3ον)

PC072264.jpg

PC072258.jpg

----------


## sylver23

για να μην βγω εκτος θεματος τις φωτο απο την αναχωρηση του υποβρυχιου ΠΟΝΤΟΣ, της Κ/Φ ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ και του ρυμουλκου ΘΗΣΕΥΣ τις ανεβαζω στα αντιστοιχα θεματα τους στην ενοτητα ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ

ΠΟΝΤΟΣ

ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ

ΘΗΣΕΥΣ

ηταν μια παρα πολυ καλη διοργανωση γιατι δοθηκε η ευκαιρια σε πολυ κοσμο να δει απο κοντα αλλα και να ξεναγηθει στους εσωτερικους χωρους καποιων πλοιων/υποβρυχιων του στολου του πολεμικου μας ναυτικου...
προσωπικα το βρηκα μια πολυ καλη εμπειρια ,ιδιαιτερα η επισκεψη στο ΠΟΝΤΟΣ.

----------


## captain 83

Στον Προλιμένα έδεσε χτες το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ ερχόμενο από Πάτρα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Στον Προλιμένα έδεσε χτες το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ ερχόμενο από Πάτρα.


οχι χτες ,σημερα το πρωι εδεσε γυρω στις 8.Και γυρω στις 1 το μεσημερι αλλαξε πλευρο για ν αδειασει βαρελακια

----------


## polykas

*Στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή  Βασιλειάδη ο Φοίβος...*

----------


## laz94

> *Στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη ο Φοίβος...*


 
Οσοι μπορούν ας πάνε για καμια φωτο! 
Please!  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ωρα απολπου 14:00 ασυνιθηστο να το βλεπεις στο λιμανι του Πειραια σε πλοιο τις Blue Star Ferries  αλλα υπηρχε απαγορευτικο κι ετσι το "Σουπερφερρυ ΙΙ" και το "Ιθακη" αναχωρησαν μεσημερι για Συροτηνομυκονια και Παροναξια αντιστοιχα...

----------


## Nautikos II

> Ωρα απολπου 14:00 ασυνιθηστο να το βλεπεις στο λιμανι του Πειραια σε πλοιο τις Blue Star Ferries αλλα υπηρχε απαγορευτικο κι ετσι το "Σουπερφερρυ ΙΙ" και το "Ιθακη" αναχωρησαν μεσημερι για Συροτηνομυκονια και Παροναξια αντιστοιχα...


Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια με τα τρια μαζι

----------


## dimitris

> Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια με τα τρια μαζι


Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Σακη!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

¶ρτεμις και Απόλλων Ελλάς την Κυριακή το πρωί...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24821



...άλλος για Σαλαμίνα...!!!!
...Σάββατο πρωί....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24822



....Flying Cat 4 στον Αγιο Σπυρίδωνα...
...Κυριακή 14 Δεκέμβρη...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24823

----------


## laz94

> ¶ρτεμις και Απόλλων Ελλάς την Κυριακή το πρωί...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24821
> 
> 
> 
> ...άλλος για Σαλαμίνα...!!!!
> ...Σάββατο πρωί....
> 
> ...


 

Excellent!!!!  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## sylver23

μετα τις πολυ ωραιες φωτο του βινμαν να δουμε ενα απο τα υπεροχα ηλιοβασιλεματα στον πειραια στις 09,12,2008.
πολυ λενε για διαφορα μερη που εχουν ωραια ηλιοβασιλεματα.ενα απο αυτα τα μερη εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι και ο πειραιας.

----------


## sylver23

και 3 φωτο της ραδας του πειραια 
οι 2 απο σαλαμινα στις 09.12.2008  εδω και εδω
και η τριτη απο πειραια στις 07.12.2008 εδω

----------


## moutsokwstas

olp.jpg
εικονα σημερα απο το λιμανι του πειραια με το απαγορευτικο σε ισχυ.

----------


## hayabusa

εκεί δεξιά ο Θεολόγος είναι; τι δουλειά έχεις εκεί; 

Επίσης, έχει δέσει στο λιμάνι ο Σοφοκλής Β. ;

----------


## kapas

ναι ο σοφοκλης ειναι στο λιμανι απο σημερα....

----------


## hayabusa

θα κάνει δρομολόγια προς Κρήτη;

----------


## kapas

αμε θα σκαντζαρει το κρητη 1 νομιζω... διορθωστε με αν ειναι το 2...

----------


## captain 83

O Θεολόγος σταμάτησε για την ετήσιά του.

----------


## dimitris

Παμε να δουμε και την πλευρα με τα 200αρια σημερα... :Wink: 
limani.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Δεν έβρισκα γενικό θέμα με φώτος από το μεγάλο λιμάνι, οπότε κάνω το link εδώ!
Αγαπημένα ιαπωνικά, στη σειρά!

----------


## Leo

Σ αυτή την σελιδα υπ'αρχουν 3 ομορφες φωτογραφίες. Του moutsokwstas, του dimitris και του .voyager. Ειναι ώρα που τις χαζεύω και δεν αποφάσισα ποιά μ' αρέσει περισσότερο, οι δυό πολύχρομες? η Μιά με τ΄άσπρα? Αποφασίσα πως όλες είναι εξαιρετικές....που δεν τις χορταίνει το μάτι. Συλλεκτικές και οι τρεις για το γούστο μου.

----------


## moutsokwstas

01.jpg
χειμωνας καιρος στο λιμανι προχθες

----------


## dimitris

> Σ αυτή την σελιδα υπ'αρχουν 3 ομορφες φωτογραφίες. Του moutsokwstas, του dimitris και του .voyager. Ειναι ώρα που τις χαζεύω και δεν αποφάσισα ποιά μ' αρέσει περισσότερο, οι δυό πολύχρομες? η Μιά με τ΄άσπρα? Αποφασίσα πως όλες είναι εξαιρετικές....που δεν τις χορταίνει το μάτι. Συλλεκτικές και οι τρεις για το γούστο μου.


Φιλε Leo :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μια χριστουγεννιάτικη... :Smile: 
Αφιερωμένη στον Rocinante :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25482

----------


## Leo

*Εδώ* έχουμε μια παλαιότερη θέα του λιμανιού Χριστουγεννιάτικες μέρες. 
Ενώ εδώ υπάρχουν και οι γίγαντες σπέσιαλ χωριστές φωτογραφίες για *ΑΝΕΚ*ίτες και *ΜΙΝΟ*ικούς

----------


## Rocinante

Α ρε Speedkiller πως να μην σου αφιερωσω τις παρακατω... Σημερινες 25-12-08

Pireus (1).JPG

Pireus (2).JPG

Pireus (3).JPG

Pireus.JPG

----------


## Leo

Επειδή το λιμάνι του Πειραιά πρέπει να ξέρει τι γίνεται τις Πρωτοχρονιάτικες νύχτες στα λιμέρια του, θα δανειστώ το σχετικό βίντεο του φίλου μου frost για να το αφιερώσω στον φίλο scoufgian γιατί έκλεισε ένα χρόνο στο nautilia.gr χθές.... καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν, για *σένα* (σου το είχα τάξει) :Very Happy: .

----------


## scoufgian

> Επειδή το λιμάνι του Πειραιά πρέπει να ξέρει τι γίνεται τις Πρωτοχρονιάτικες νύχτες στα λιμέρια του, θα δανειστώ το σχετικό βίντεο του φίλου μου frost για να το αφιερώσω στον φίλο scoufgian γιατί έκλεισε ένα χρόνο στο nautilia.gr χθές.... καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν, για *σένα* (σου το είχα τάξει).


Leo ,σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ,τοσο για την αφιερωση του video ,οσο και για τη πολυτιμη βοηθεια που μου εχεις προσφερει ,στον ενα χρονο παρουσιας μου ,σ αυτο το forum.Nα σαι καλα!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

και σε ανταποδωση στο φιλο Leo ,να του αφιερωσω δυο αγαπημενα μου πλοια..........Knossos Palace και Nissos Chios
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26105

----------


## Speedkiller

> και σε ανταποδωση στο φιλο Leo ,να του αφιερωσω δυο αγαπημενα μου πλοια..........Knossos Palace και Nissos Chios
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26105



Μπρουφας την κατάλληλη στιγμη???:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μπρουφας την κατάλληλη στιγμη???:mrgreen:


μπορει να ηταν και αυτο,αλλα επαιξε πρασινο τη καταλληλη στιγμη!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: η μια και μοναδικη φορα εκει

----------


## moutsokwstas

ακουσα στο ραδιοφωνο του σκαι στις 5, οτι oι ναυτικοι του sardinia vera δεν επιβιβαζαν κοσμο κι οχηματα, επειδη η εταιρια καυσιμων εκο, αρνηθηκε να εφοδιασει το πλοιο με καυσιμα, αρνουμενη να δεχτει πιστωση. επισης και για την GA FERRIES, οτι κανενα πλοιο της απο τα μεσανυχτα δεν θα αποπλευσει για τον ιδιο λογο, η εκο αρνειται να εφοδιασει με καυσιμα δεχομενη πληρωμη επι πιστωσει! αν ειναι δυνατον, εκει που ειχαμε τις απεργιες για τα δεδουλευμενα των ναυτικων πληρωματων, τωρα ανοιγει αλλο μετωπο με τα καυσιμα. εχουμε κατι νεωτερο? αυτα μεταφερω οπως μεταδοδηκαν απο το ραδιοφωνο.

----------


## giorgos....

άν φτάσαμε σε τέτοιο σημείο τότε..
απο την άλλη όμως και εν μέσω κρίσης λογικό είναι να θέλει και ο άλλος τα λεφτά του..

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σημερινές πρω'i'νες φωτό από το λιμανι του Πειραιά. 
συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά ειναι απο i phone.
Picture 1 001.jpg

Picture 1 008.jpg

Λεο αφιερωμένες.... :Wink: 
Picture 1 023.jpg

Picture 1 014.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ακουσα στο ραδιοφωνο του σκαι στις 5, οτι oι ναυτικοι του sardinia vera δεν επιβιβαζαν κοσμο κι οχηματα, επειδη η εταιρια καυσιμων εκο, αρνηθηκε να εφοδιασει το πλοιο με καυσιμα, αρνουμενη να δεχτει πιστωση. επισης και για την GA FERRIES, οτι κανενα πλοιο της απο τα μεσανυχτα δεν θα αποπλευσει για τον ιδιο λογο, η εκο αρνειται να εφοδιασει με καυσιμα δεχομενη πληρωμη επι πιστωσει! αν ειναι δυνατον, εκει που ειχαμε τις απεργιες για τα δεδουλευμενα των ναυτικων πληρωματων, τωρα ανοιγει αλλο μετωπο με τα καυσιμα. εχουμε κατι νεωτερο? αυτα μεταφερω οπως μεταδοδηκαν απο το ραδιοφωνο.


βρεθηκε τελικα λυση στο ολο θεμα που δημιουργηθηκε με τα πλοια της GA ferries και αυριο τεταρτη προκειται να γινει συναντηση μεταξυ του γερ. αγουδημου, εκπροσωπου της εταιριας πετρελαιοειδων εκο και του αρμοδιου υφυπουργου πανου καμμενου, προκειμενου να δοθει οριστικη λυση στο προβλημα. *πηγη* σκαι.gr 06/01/09

----------


## dimitris

Παντως το "Μαρινα" σημερα πηρε κανονικα καυσιμα...

----------


## vinman

Λισσός και Θεολόγος...κάπως διαφορετικά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26524


Το Cristal κάτω απο τα σύννεφα του λιμανιού...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26525



...το κρύο στο λιμάνι θέλει παρέα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26526

----------


## sylver23

γεια σου ρα μανωλη .πολυ ωραιες φωτο και ας μετονομασες το cristal

----------


## vinman

> γεια σου ρα μανωλη .πολυ ωραιες φωτο και ας μετονομασες το cristal


 :Very Happy: εκ παραδρομής :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Οταν κοιτας απο ψηλα...
test.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Πολυ ωραια φωτο, μπραβο.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Συνεπέστατο στην ώρα του όπως κάθε μέρα άλλωστε.
Picture 1 031.jpg

----------


## dimitris

> Πολυ ωραια φωτο, μπραβο.


Ευχαριστω φιλε CORFU :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Οταν κοιτας απο ψηλα...
> test.jpg


 

Απίστευτη φωτογραφία φίλε Δημήτρη!!!
Πω πω! Τι θέα είναι αυτή!? Μη μου πεις οτι είναι από κάποιο σπίτι???? :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> Απίστευτη φωτογραφία φίλε Δημήτρη!!!
> Πω πω! Τι θέα είναι αυτή!? Μη μου πεις οτι είναι από κάποιο σπίτι????


Απο το σπιτι μου! :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Απο το σπιτι μου!


 

Πλάκα με κάνεις!!!??
Πω πω!!! Δεν ξέρεις πόσο σε ζηλεύω!!!:shock::razz: :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Απο το σπιτι μου!


Μπραβο εξυπνε. Τωρα θα σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο και θα σου λενε:
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΗΗΗΗΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑΑΑ???????
Και καλα να ναι καλοκαιρι. Αμα χιονιζει; :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> Μπραβο εξυπνε. Τωρα θα σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο και θα σου λενε:
> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΗΗΗΗΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑΑΑ???????
> Και καλα να ναι καλοκαιρι. Αμα χιονιζει;


Αντωνη εισαι απιστευτος!!! οσα Aqua Jewel εχω φωτογραφια θα στα αφιερωσω :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Μπραβο εξυπνε. Τωρα θα σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο και θα σου λενε:
> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΗΗΗΗΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑΑΑ???????
> Και καλα να ναι καλοκαιρι. Αμα χιονιζει;


 


χαχαχαχα! Μην βάζεις ιδέες! :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> χαχαχαχα! Μην βάζεις ιδέες!


οποιος θελει πληροφοριες εκτος οτι θα του κοστιζουν λιγο ακριβα :Razz: 
υπαρχει και αλλη λυση... να του δωσω το τηλεφωνο του Πειραιας τραφικ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> οποιος θελει πληροφοριες εκτος οτι θα του κοστιζουν λιγο ακριβα
> υπαρχει και αλλη λυση... να του δωσω το τηλεφωνο του Πειραιας τραφικ


 

τσ τσ τσ!!!!
Κοιτά εκεί!
Μα δεν σκέφτεσαι καθόλου τους άλλους που από το σπίτι τους δεν βλεπουν ούτε καν θάλασσα???:-D χαχαχα

----------


## laz94

Ορίστε 2 φωτογραφίες από το μεγάλο λιμάνι από ψηλά....
για τον rocinante και τον Δημήτρη...
100_0430.jpg

100_0437.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Οταν κοιτας απο ψηλα...


...τρελένεις όλους εμάς που δεν κοιτάμε ούτε απο ψηλά αλλά ούτε και απο χαμηλά... :Razz:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Ορίστε 2 φωτογραφίες από το μεγάλο λιμάνι από ψηλά....
> για τον rocinante και τον Δημήτρη...


πραγματικο αριστουργημα οι φωτο σου φιλε Λαζαρε :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα :Very Happy: την δευτερη την εχω βαλει και φοντο στον υπολογιστη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> ...τρελένεις όλους εμάς που δεν κοιτάμε ούτε απο ψηλά αλλά ούτε και απο χαμηλά...


Μανολη και αυτη ειναι απο τον 3ο οροφο δεν πηγα ταρατσα :Razz: 




> Ορίστε 2 φωτογραφίες από το μεγάλο λιμάνι από ψηλά....
> για τον rocinante και τον Δημήτρη...


Λαζαρε ευχαριστω πολυ! το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα ειναι ενας ωραιος τοπος για φωτογραφιες :Wink:

----------


## laz94

pontios thessaloniki σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πάρα πολύ!
Όσο για αυτο που είπε ο dimitris συμφωνώ! Πολύ ωραίο μέρος η καφετέρια του! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Ευγε Λαζαρε. Μαγεια. Υπεροχες.
Δημητρηηηηηηηηη εχεις μηπως σκεφτει να βαλεις μια web camera στην ταρατσα να παιρνουμε και εμεις μια γευση ζωντανη του Πειραιααααα;;;;;

----------


## laz94

> Ευγε Λαζαρε. Μαγεια. Υπεροχες.
> Δημητρηηηηηηηηη εχεις μηπως σκεφτει να βαλεις μια web camera στην ταρατσα να παιρνουμε και εμεις μια γευση ζωντανη του Πειραιααααα;;;;;


 

Thank you rocinante!!! Όσο για την web camera καλή ίδέα! Δημήτρη ετοιμάσου να ψάχνεις για κάμερα:lol::lol::lol:χαχαχα

----------


## dimitris

> Ευγε Λαζαρε. Μαγεια. Υπεροχες.
> Δημητρηηηηηηηηη εχεις μηπως σκεφτει να βαλεις μια web camera στην ταρατσα να παιρνουμε και εμεις μια γευση ζωντανη του Πειραιααααα;;;;;


Παιδια κανενα προβλημα το εχω σκεφτει κι εγω αυτο που λετε για την webcam αλλα δεν ξερω το κοστος :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

Οι καιρικες συνθηκες δεν βοηθουν και πολυ σημερα ειδικα για φωτογραφιες απο μακρια σαν αυτη εδω το "Blue Star Naxos" φτανει προς την μπουκα του λιμανιου το "Αρτεμης" του Σαρωνικου ηδη ειναι μεσα και το "Thomson Spirit"
ξεχειμωνιαζει στον Πειριαια...
artemis blue star copy.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Οι καιρικες συνθηκες δεν βοηθουν και πολυ σημερα ειδικα για φωτογραφιες απο μακρια σαν αυτη εδω το "Blue Star Naxos" φτανει προς την μπουκα του λιμανιου το "Αρτεμης" του Σαρωνικου ηδη ειναι μεσα και το "Thomson Spirit"
> ξεχειμωνιαζει στον Πειριαια...
> artemis blue star copy.jpg


 

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία prytanis! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pitsikaki

*  Συναγερμός στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μετά από τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα*

10 Ιανουαρίου 2009, 21:32

 
 		   	  	  		  		¶γνωστος τηλεφώνησε λίγο μετά τις 8 στην ¶μεση Δράση του Λιμενικού Σώματος (108) και ανέφερε ότι έχουν τοποθετηθεί βόμβες στα τρία πλοία που πρόκειται να αποπλεύσουν για την Κρήτη.
Αμέσως σήμανε συναγερμός και απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους στο «Κρήτη 2», στο  «Έλυρος» και στο «Κνωσός Παλλάς»  που είχαν προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια για Ηράκλειο.
Λίγα λεπτά αργότερα στον ίδιο τηλεφωνικό αριθμό έγινε και δεύτερο τηλεφώνημα το οποίο έκανε λόγο για βόμβα μόνο στο «Κρήτη 2». Πριν λίγο ωστόσο τρίτο τηλεφώνημα που πραγματοποιήθηκε, ανέφερε ότι βόμβα υπάρχει μόνο στο «Έλυρος».
Αυτή την ώρα οι επιβάτες και των τριών πλοίων έχουν αποβιβαστεί και διενεργείται έλεγχος στα τρία πλοία.
 Εκτυπώστε το   Στείλτε το 



 														Πηγή : www.zougla.gr

----------


## Vortigern

Ωραια μυαλα εχουν αυτοι που τα κανουν,Μπραβο τους
Ολοκληρη καθηστεριση για ενα να μην πω που ηθελε να κανει την πλακα του

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτή τη στιγμή το Κνωσσός και Κρητη 2 είναι εν πλώ και το μόνο που έμεινε πίσω είναι το Ελυρος το οποίο λογικά ελέγχετε ακόμα.
Μπράβο ρε παιδιά με τις φάρσες σας!!Τοσο μυαλό έχετε τόσα κάνετε..

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

To παλατι νομιζω εφυγε στην ωρα του κανονικα.γιατι το εβλεπα στο ais

----------


## dimitris

Μολις ξεκινησε και ο "Ελυρος" ολα καλα τελος καλα! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχωρεί επιτέλους και το Έλυρος... Η μ.....α ορισμένων δεν έχει όρια :Mad:  :Mad: 

Γιααα να το δουμε να αναπτύσει 22άρι!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μολις ξεκινησε και ο "Ελυρος" *ολα καλα τελος καλα*!


Όλα καλά, τέλος *καλό*!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Τις κρουαζιεροπλοιας το καγκελο γινεται εδω περα.. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26758

----------


## Nautikos II

Πτωμα αγνωστων στοιχειων δεμενο βρεθηκε σημερα το πρωι στο λιμανι του Πειραια στη θεση που δενουν τα  ΚΡΗΤΗ- ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πτωμα αγνωστων στοιχειων δεμενο βρεθηκε σημερα το πρωι στο λιμανι του Πειραια στη θεση που δενουν τα  ΚΡΗΤΗ- ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ


Σύμφωνα με το κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΑΝΤ1 το πτώμα ήταν δεμένο χειροπόδαρα και φιμωμένο και δεμένο με μια μπαταρία για βαρίδι!!!  Όταν ρίχτηκε στη θάλασσα ήταν ζωντανος και στην ανακοίνωσή του ο ιατροδικαστής είπε πως το πτώμα βασανίστηκε πολύ.....

----------


## kapas

> Σύμφωνα με το κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΑΝΤ1 το πτώμα ήταν δεμένο χειροπόδαρα και φιμωμένο και δεμένο με μια μπαταρία για βαρίδι!!! Όταν ρίχτηκε στη θάλασσα ήταν ζωντανος και στην ανακοίνωσή του ο ιατροδικαστής είπε πως το πτώμα βασανίστηκε πολύ.....


παναγια μου δεν θελω ουτε να το σκευτομαι...για μενα ο πιο βαρβαρος τροπος να παιθανει κανεις......

----------


## prutanis

Αλλαγη θεσης του "Coral" που εφτασε απο τα ταξιδια του στην Ισπανια 8/1 αρχικα εδεσε διπλα στην Παγοδα και απο χθες αφου εφυγε το "Thomson Spirit" για Νεωριο πηρε την θεση του στην μπουκα και το "Festos Palace" που σημερα αντικατασταθηκε απο το "Εuropa Palace" στην γραμμη του Ηρακλειου!
festos&coral.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

την επεκταση του επιβατικου λιμενα του πειραια σχεδιαζει η διοικηση του ολπ προς τη δραπετσωνα, καθως και την κατασκευη λιμενοβραχιονα 200 μετρων στην πειραικη.
στοχος να μεγαλωσει το λιμανι και να δημιουργηθουν 40 επιπλεον θεσεις ελλιμενισμου επιβατηγων πλοιων και μεγαλων κρουαζιεροπλοιων. σημερα το λιμανι διαθετει 31 θεσεις ελλιμενισμου επιβατηγων πλοιων, εκ των οποιων μονο 4 θεσεις για μεγαλα πλοια, 11 θεσεις ελλιμενισμου κρουαζιεροπλοιων και μονο μια θεση για την υποδοχη κρουαζιεροπλοιου της κατηγοριας<<queen mary>>. σημερα επιβιβαζονται κι αποβιβαζονται 1,5 εκατ. επιβατες στα κρουαζιεροπλοια. συμφωνα με μελετες του ολπ, μεχρι το 2017 η επιβατικη κινηση στο λιμανι του πειραια θα διπλασιασθει και για να ανταποκριθει στις αναγκες της επομενης δεκαετιας, θα πρεπει να ξεκινησουν αμεσα τα εργα, αφου απαιτουνται τουλαχιστον πεντε χρονια για την ολοκληρωση τους. η διοικηση του ολπ εισηγειται απαλοτροιωση των 200 περιπου στρεμματων στην περιοχη της δραπετσωνας, οπου θα γινει η επεκταση του επιβατικου λιμενα. στον λιμενοβραχιονα στην πλευρα της πειραικης υπολογιζεται να ελλιμενιζονται τα μεγαλα κρουαζιεροπλοια μηκους ανω των 300 μετρων. η σχετικη προταση απο τη διοικηση του ολπ βρισκται στα χερια του υπουργου ναυτιλιας αν. παπαληγουρα, οποιος θα αξιολογησει την προταση και θα αποφασισει σχετικα.


*πηγη* εφημ. ο κοσμος του επενδυτη 17/01/09

----------


## Speedkiller

Τι ήταν αυτό το τσίρκο στον Πειραιά σήμερα ρε παιδια???Κ τι όνομα ε???Εμπνευσμένο... :Razz:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27554

----------


## dimitris

> Τι ήταν αυτό το τσίρκο στον Πειραιά σήμερα ρε παιδια???Κ τι όνομα ε???Εμπνευσμένο...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27554


Κωστα δεν ηξερες για το σκαφος του προεδρου σας στους Νελιτες??? :Confused: 
δες εδω :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Αλλαγη φρουρας ειχαμε σημερα και στα δυο ταχυπλοα του "Ηλιοπουλου"
"Super Jet" & "SeaJet 2"
Απο την Ακτη Μιαουλη προς την Ακτη Κονδυλη και αντιστροφα
οπως φαινεται και στις φωτογραφιες...
1seajet2.jpg2seajet2.jpg
super jet.jpgsuperjet.jpg
επισης αρκετες εργασιες συντηρησης γινονται τις τελευταιες μερες εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα του ταχυπλοου "Speedrunner II"
speedrunnerII.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Αλλαγη φρουρας ειχαμε σημερα και στα δυο ταχυπλοα του "Ηλιοπουλου"
> "Super Jet" & "SeaJet 2"
> Απο την Ακτη Μιαουλη προς την Ακτη Κονδυλη και αντιστροφα
> οπως φαινεται και στις φωτογραφιες...
> 1seajet2.jpg2seajet2.jpg
> super jet.jpgsuperjet.jpg
> επισης αρκετες εργασιες συντηρησης γινονται τις τελευταιες μερες εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα του ταχυπλοου "Speedrunner II"
> speedrunnerII.jpg


...ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ Δημήτρη... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> ...ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ Δημήτρη...


ευχαριστω Μανωλη!!!
οταν μπορουμε κανουμε :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg
εικονα απο τη χθεσινη πρωινη κινηση εξω απο το λιμανι του πειραια.

----------


## dimitris

Μια παλετα κανει βολτες μπροστα απο την πλωρη του Blue Star 2 και προς την πλοηγικη υπηρεσια
 κανοντας λιγο επικινδυνη την διελευση των πλοιων...

----------


## polykas

_Το Νήσος Κάλυμνος στην μικρή Βασιλειάδη._

----------


## dimitris

> _Το Νήσος Κάλυμνος στην μικρή Βασιλειάδη._


Απο χθες Γιωργο :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

> _Το Νήσος Κάλυμνος στην μικρή Βασιλειάδη._


Θα  παραμείνει  μέχρι  την  Δευτέρα  :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Mια πετυχημενη ολιγολεπτη παρουσιαση του μεγαλου λιμενα της χωρας απο τον κ.Μαμαλακη: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGSFFuIr-Xk&NR=1

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Φοβερο το videaki :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

...μερικές σημερινές και βροχερές φωτογραφίες απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28280

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28281

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28282

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28283

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28284

----------


## vinman

...λίγες ακόμα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28285

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28286

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28287

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28288

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο Μανος πρωϊ πρωϊ στο λιμανι :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Μπραβο vinman! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ για ακόμα μια φορά..

----------


## ndimitr93

Αποκλεισμένο είναι αυτή την ώρα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και αναμένεται να μήν ανοίξει. Τα πλοία για Κρήτη δύσκολα θα αναχωρήσουν ενώ αύριο το πρωί αναμένονται να φτάσουν κι άλλοι αγρότες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι για συμπαράσταση....Σαν Κρητικός είμαι υπέρ τους και λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά εύχομαι να μην ανοίξει καθόλου το λιμάνι..........Μπορείτε να το δείτε στα κρατικά κανάλια καθώς και στα τοπικά εδώ στην Κρήτη με απευθείας συνδέσεις.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αποκλεισμένο είναι αυτή την ώρα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και αναμένεται να μήν ανοίξει. Τα πλοία για Κρήτη δύσκολα θα αναχωρήσουν ενώ αύριο το πρωί αναμένονται να φτάσουν κι άλλοι αγρότες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι για συμπαράσταση....Σαν Κρητικός είμαι υπέρ τους και λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά εύχομαι να μην ανοίξει καθόλου το λιμάνι..........Μπορείτε να το δείτε στα κρατικά κανάλια καθώς και στα τοπικά εδώ στην Κρήτη με απευθείας συνδέσεις.


Oταν όμως ο κοσμος θα πρεπει να παει στη δουλεια του και δε θα μπορεί να δουμε τότε τι θα γίνει!Γιατί δεν είναι μόνο το Λιμάνι κλειστό αλλα και οι δρόμοι γύρω του κ δεν έχει λεωφορεία...:evil:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Oταν όμως ο κοσμος θα πρεπει να παει στη δουλεια του και δε θα μπορεί να δουμε τότε τι θα γίνει!Γιατί δεν είναι μόνο το Λιμάνι κλειστό αλλα και οι δρόμοι γύρω του κ δεν έχει λεωφορεία...:evil:


Το ίδιο κάνει. Τα παράπονά σας στην κυβέρνηση. Όπως και να το κάνεις....η κυβέρνηση έχει αποκλείσει το λιμάνι αφού δεν αφήνει τους αγρότες να βγούν, οπότε και δεν μπαίνει κανείς, και όλα αυτά με εντολές του κ. Μαρκογιαννάκη, του Υπουργού Δημοσίας Τάξεως (που μόνο τάξη δεν επικρατεί) και βουλευτή Χανίων...έτσι συμπεριφέρεται στους συμπατριώτες του...Πάντως πλοία δεν αναχωρούν, έτσι φαίνεται τουλάχιστον....

----------


## giannisk88

Αν τους άφηναν να κάνουν απλά μια βόλτα με τα τραχτέρ μέχρι το υπουργέιο να πουν αυτα που ηθελαν και να εφευγαν ούτε γάτα θα υπήρχε ούτε ζημιά.Είμαι υπέρ τον αγροτών όμως κατά της ταλαιπωρίας των ανθρώπων λόγω του οτι ειναι κλειστό το λιμάνι.
Απο την άλλη σκεφτομαι οτι πως θα αναχωρήσουν αραγε αυτοί που εχουν κλείσει εισητήρια για αποψε απο Ηράκλειο, αγρότες και μή, εφόσον λένε οτι τα "Ηρακλειώτικα" δε θα φύγουν απο Πειραιά? που θα μπούν και αυτα που θα φύγουν απόψε(αν φύγουν)? αρα λογικά αν δε φύγουν απο Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο δε θα φύγουν ουτε τα Ηρακλειώτικα και προβλέπω πάλι επισόδεια στο Ηράκλειο αν δε φύγουν απο εδώ και οι αγρότες που αναμένονται να είναι αυριο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.........Χαμος στο ίσωμα και συγγνώμη για την πολυλογία

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το ίδιο κάνει. Τα παράπονά σας στην κυβέρνηση. Όπως και να το κάνεις....


Αν το παρουμε ετσι σκασιλα μας και μας για τους αγροτες της Κρητης!!!Να τους λιωσουν στο ξυλο και τα δακρυγονα και να σηκωθουν να φυγουν σπιτια τους με τη δική σου λογική!!!Κ τα παραπονα να τα κανετε μετά στην κυβερνηση.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Εσυ πηρες ευθεως μερος υπέρ των αγροτων επειδη ειναι απ το νησί σου αλλα δεν ειστε μονο εσείς φίλε μου κ κανένας άλλος...Δεν είναι μόνο οι αγρότες αλλα και άλλοι ανθρωποι που θελουν να ζησουν και δεν φταινε ουτε στους αγροτες ουτε στη κυβερνηση!!!Πρωτου λοιπον αναλάβεις πρωτοβουλίες υπεράσπισης κ με τόσο αλαζονικό τρόπο σκέψου πιο σφαιρικα την κατάσταση κ γραφε πιο ευγενικα!!!Τελος με το off topic...

----------


## moutsokwstas

να επισημανω δυο πραγματα, ειναι δυνατον να ριχνουν δακρυγονα και χημικα που στο λιμανι, οταν εχουν κλεισει τις πυλες εισοδου? να φυγουν να πανε που τα τρακτερ, απο τη μια ακρη του λιμανιου στην αλλη? η να γινει καποιο ατυχημα με πτωση αγροτικου μηχανηματος στο λιμανι?  και καλα θα ερθουν κι αλλοι αγροτες με τα αλλα πλοια, ρωτησε κανεις αν χωρανε ολα και τι θα δημιουργηθει ετσι και αμολαρουν ολοι οι μεν και οι δε? πιστευω οτι και να εγινε οποιος και να φταιει, καποιοι απο την κρητη φερουν ευθυνη που τους αφησαν να επιβιβαστουν στα πλοια, γιατι κι εκει ο ιδιος κοκ ισχυει, ετσι δεν ειναι? ας ελπισουμε να πρυτανευσει η λογικη και η νηφαλιοτητα και να μην δουμε ασχημες εικονες.

----------


## sylver23

Τη ματαίωση δρομολογίων πλοίων έχουν προκαλέσει οι κινητοποιήσεις των Κρητών αγροτών στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία ΝEL με ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε γνωστοποιεί πως λόγω των κινητοποιήσεων και της μη πρόσβασης επιβατών και οχημάτων στο πλοίο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Μυτιλήνη τα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια για σήμερα Δευτέρα από Πειραιά προς Χίο και Μυτιλήνη και για αύριο Τρίτη από Μυτιλήνη προς Χίο και Πειραιά, δεν θα πραγματοποιηθούν.
πηγη ναυτεμπορικη

επειδη δεν εχω ακουσει ειδησεις.οι αγροτες εχουν κλεισει το λιμανι για διαμαρτυρια ?και αν ναι ποιες πυλες/μερη του λιμανιου??

----------


## heraklion

Η είσοδος στο λιμάνι γίνεται από τις πύλες Ε1,Ε2 και Ε7. :Smile:

----------


## johny18

ΑΝ Η ΠΥΛΗ Ε2 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΦΥΓΑΝ ???

----------


## Νaval22

κάτι έχει ακουστεί για απεργία της ΠΝΟ αύριο,έχει αναφερθεί κάτι σε άλλο θέμα?

----------


## sea_serenade

Φοβερό το στιγμιότυπο με το KAPETAN ALEXANDROS A να εισέρχεται ρυμουλκούμενο στο λιμάνι!!!!!!

Alexandros.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον Νικητή της Πιτας Ηeraklion... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29178

----------


## polykas

_ Στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή το Βιντσέτζος Κορνάρος._

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτη η φωτογραφια στον Συλβερ και τον Πανο,απο ενα μερος το οποιο θα τους κανω και τους δυο να ειναι καθε μερα εκει....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29443

----------


## sylver23

δεν ψωνιζω απο τα σπριντερ.
παρολαυτα η καφετερια για λιγο θα ναι καλα.
αλλα προτιμω τις πολυθρονες του απροοπτου.
παντως θανο σε ευχαριστω για την πολυ ωραια φωτο.. :Razz:

----------


## polykas

_Έπεσε ο Κορνάρος και την θέση του πήρε το Κεφαλλονιά._

----------


## dimitris

και το Super Jet διπλα του :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Ε αφου δν εχει δικο του θεμα ο Bob μας τι να κανουμε ας μπει εδω μεχρι να του φτιαξει καποιος τον "Ανανα''--->(θεμα)..για να μπενει μεσα.
Δημητρη μονο για σενα ρε!!!Σ ευχομαι να το καπετανευσης καποτε..αλλα προσεχε γιατι θελει κοτσια :Very Happy:  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29583

----------


## dimitris

Θανο Ευχαριστω!!!
εχω ξεκινησει ειδικα μαθηματα...για το οχημα :Razz:

----------


## polykas

_O ¶γιος Νεκτάριος Αιγίνης στην μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή βασιλειάδη.Αξίζει κάποιος, να το φωτογραφήσει ,ειδικά την εντυπωσιακή πλώρη του_ *...*

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι σίγουρος οτι κάποιος θα το κάνει.. τσακάλια!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Και μια φωτογραφια απο το... "σπιτι μου" οπως ειπε και ο Nikos ο ανθρωπος λιμανι :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
port.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Eνα μικρο βιντεακι με ολα τα ασπρα καραβια που υπαρχουν ακομα στον Πειραια....

----------


## dimitris

Στο θεμα των Flying ανεβασα μια φωτογραφια με το 15 και το 18 εδω φαινετα ποιο πηγαιναν συνοδεια...:lol:
15.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο θεμα των Flying ανεβασα μια φωτογραφια με το 15 και το 18 εδω φαινετα ποιο πηγαιναν συνοδεια...:lol:
> 15.JPG


ετσι μπραβο τετοια να βλεπω!!!Το σκαφακι του προεδρου των Νελιτων να μπαινοβγαινει παντα με συνοδεια .Τιμης ενεκεν:roll::roll::roll:

----------


## polykas

_Νεφέλη στην μεγάλη Βασιλειάδη.Οι Πειραιώτες ακούνε...._

----------


## dimitris

Σε 10' περιπου ετοιμο να πεσει απο την μεγαλη πετρινη στου Βασιλειαδη το "Νεφελη" και να κανει και την δοκιμαστικη "βολτα" του στον Σαρωνικο!

Μολις επεσε απο την δεξαμενη και παει για την θεση του τελικα.

----------


## dimitris

Το "Αγιος Γεωργιος" επιστρεφει στο λιμανι του Πειραια λιγα λεπτα μετα την αναχωρηση του και αιτια ειναι οι καιρικες συνθηκες... που φτανουν τα 9 μποφωρ και μολις βγηκε απαγορευτικο αποπλου.
Επισης λιγο νωριτερα το "Αδαμαντιος Κοραης" ρωτησε τους καπετανιους του "Blue Star Paros" για τις καιρικες συνθηκες που επικρατουσαν στο ανεβασμα τους για Πειραια, αυτες ειναι οι ομορφες στιγμες περα απο σινιαλα και συμφεροντα!!!

----------


## sylver23

Στο  λιμάνι του πειραιά πλεον δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση το βραδυ (μετα τις 12 τα μεσανυχτα),οι πυλες κλεινουν.
Περα απο αυτό εχουν εντατικοποιηθεί οι έλεγχοι  απο το λιμένικο ιδιαίτερα στο θέμα φωτογράφησης εντος του λιμένος.
Συνιστώ σε όλα τα μέλη να είναι προσεχτικά και να προσέχουνε το ''τί'' και ''που'' φωτογραφιζουν ωστε να μην τους δημιουργηθεί καποιο πρόβλημα με τις αρχές του λιμανιού.

----------


## dimitris

> Στο λιμάνι του πειραιά πλεον δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση το βραδυ (μετα τις 12 τα μεσανυχτα),οι πυλες κλεινουν.
> Περα απο αυτό εχουν εντατικοποιηθεί οι έλεγχοι απο το λιμένικο ιδιαίτερα στο θέμα φωτογράφησης εντος του λιμένος.
> Συνιστώ σε όλα τα μέλη να είναι προσεχτικά και να προσέχουνε το ''τί'' και ''που'' φωτογραφιζουν ωστε να μην τους δημιουργηθεί καποιο πρόβλημα με τις αρχές του λιμανιού.


 Ετσι Συλβερ πες τα :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Στο  λιμάνι του πειραιά πλεον δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση το βραδυ (μετα τις 12 τα μεσανυχτα),οι πυλες κλεινουν.
> Περα απο αυτό εχουν εντατικοποιηθεί οι έλεγχοι  απο το λιμένικο ιδιαίτερα στο θέμα φωτογράφησης εντος του λιμένος.
> Συνιστώ σε όλα τα μέλη να είναι προσεχτικά και να προσέχουνε το ''τί'' και ''που'' φωτογραφιζουν ωστε να μην τους δημιουργηθεί καποιο πρόβλημα με τις αρχές του λιμανιού.


Παρόμοιο περιστατικό μου συνέβη και εμένα...ένας λιμένικος όταν τράβαγα φώτο από την αναχώρηση του Έλυρος στη Σούδα μου είπε γιατί τραβάω φωτογραφίες και με ρώτησε αν ξέρω ότι είναι απαγορευμένη περιοχή...εγώ του απάντησα ότι βρίσκομαι στο επιβατηγό λιμάνι της Σούδας και τραβάω φωτιγραφίες το πλοίο όπως βλέπει και όχι τον Ναύσταυθμο....μετά μου λέει ότι πρέπει να μου κατασχέσει το φιλμ...λέω εγώ απο μέσα μου: τόσο νέο παιδί και να λέει τέτοιες βλακείες....δεν βλέπει ότι είναι ψηφιακή η φωτογραφική;; τεσπα....με αυτά και μ' αυτά τον απέφυγα....δηλαδή έλεος...καμια ώρα θα μου ξεφύγει τίποτα και θα με τρέχουν...και να πώ ότι ήταν κανένας μεγάλος να τον περάσει για κατάσκοπο να πω εντάξει...αλλά ένα παιδί.....έλεος!!!!  Πλέον φοβάμαι για αυτό και δεν πηγαίνω συχνά σε αναχωρήσεις πλοίων............

----------


## scoufgian

απλως εγω θα προεκταθω λιγο σ αυτα που πολυ σωστα λεει ο συλβεστρος.Προσεχουμε πως,που και τι φωτογραφιζουμε μεσα στο λιμανι.Αυτο δεν θα βοηθησει μονο εμας αλλα και τους υπολοιπους καραβολατρες.Εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ηθελα να χασω τη προσβαση μου σε αυτους τους χωρους επειδη μερικα ατομα "προκαλεσαν" .Ας ειμαστε λιγο προσεκτικοι για να χαιρομαστε κι εμεις αλλα και οι φιλοι μας το hobbie μας

----------


## giorgos....

σίγουρα πρέπει να προσέχουμε αλλά αυτό είναι μέτρο που θα χαλαρώσει γρήγορα.. στην Ελλάδα είμαστε.. άλλωστε αυτό έγεινε λόγω της απόδρασης παλαιοκώστα. για κανένα άλλο λόγο..

----------


## moutsokwstas

ας προσπαθησουμε να ειμαστε διακριτικοι, βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα γιατι κι εγω μια μερα βρεθηκα σε απαγορευμενη περιοχη και το γνωριζουν καποιοι. σε ολα τα πραγματα πρεπει να υπαρχει ενα μετρο κι απο τη μια αλλα κι απο την αλλη πλευρα.

----------


## sylver23

> σίγουρα πρέπει να προσέχουμε αλλά αυτό είναι μέτρο που θα χαλαρώσει γρήγορα.. στην Ελλάδα είμαστε.. άλλωστε αυτό έγεινε λόγω της απόδρασης παλαιοκώστα. για κανένα άλλο λόγο..


μπα γιωργο κατι αλλο μαλλον παιχτηκε.απο οτι ξερω το λιμανι εδω και μια βδομαδα κλεινει τα βραδυα.τωρα τα αυστηροτερα μετρα παιζει!!

----------


## giorgos....

άν είχε γίνει κάτι άλλο θα είχε μαθευτεί.. εδώ όταν βρέθηκε εκείνο το πτώμα με την μπαταρία και δεν έκλεισε το λιμάνι.. όσο κι αν προσπαθήσουν δεν μπορούν να με πείσουν οτι το επιβατηγό λιμάνι της χώρας είναι απαγορευμένη περιοχή.. άκουσον. άκουσον.. και τί ακριβώς φοβούνται και έχουν και ταχύπλοο του λιμενικού κοντά στα φανάρια?

----------


## moutsokwstas

...μην τους την κανει ο παλαιοκωστας απο θαλασσης, την εκανε απο αερος...η, τυχον μετρα για τρομοκρατικο χτυπημα, εχουν θεριεψει τον τελευταιο καιρο οι επαναστατες. το τελευταιο ειναι πολυ πιθανο σεναριο.

----------


## vinman

...πρίν καμμιά δεκαριά μέρες...κάτω απο το Κνωσός Παλάς...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30588

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια σημερινή με ένα περίεργο καιρό !

IMG_1427.JPG

----------


## dimitris

Οταν τα πλοια περασανε σε υψος ακομα και τα ψηλοτερα κτηρια στον Πειραια... το COSTA CONCORDIA πριν λιγα λεπτα αφηνοντας το λιμανι του Πειραια, δυσκολη η φωτογραφια σε κινηση και βραδυ για μας τους ερασιτεχνες,ευτυχως τα υπολοιπα ειναι καθαρα :Very Happy: 
port.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Οταν τα πλοια περασανε σε υψος ακομα και τα ψηλοτερα κτηρια στον Πειραια... το COSTA CONCORDIA πριν λιγα λεπτα αφηνοντας το λιμανι του Πειραια, δυσκολη η φωτογραφια σε κινηση και βραδυ για μας τους ερασιτεχνες,ευτυχως τα υπολοιπα ειναι καθαρα
> port.jpg


 βλεπω ενα ρολογακι αριστερα να ειναι πιο ψηλα απο τη καμιναδα του CONCORDIA.............. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> βλεπω ενα ρολογακι αριστερα να ειναι πιο ψηλα απο τη καμιναδα του CONCORDIA..............


 Παει και λαθος :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Τεραστιο προβλημα οι ανεμοι αυτη τη στιγμη και ειδικα στο αγκυροβολιο, ολα τα βαπορια εχουν προβλημα και δεν μπορουν να κρατηθουν ισως και να διακοπουν ολες οι ενεργειες ακομα και η τροφοδοσια με καυσιμα κτλ.

----------


## prutanis

Οταν κοιτας απο ψηλα... Superfast XII και Coral στον προλιμενα και προς τα μεσα ερχεται το Απολλων Ελλας ενω στο βαθος διακρινουμε την Αιγινα! :Wink: 
port.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Οταν κοιτας απο ψηλα... Superfast XII και Coral στον προλιμενα και προς τα μεσα ερχεται το Ποσειδων Ελλας ενω στο βαθος διακρινουμε την Αιγινα!
> port.jpg


Πω-πω φοβερή....καλα ε....έγραψες..το ωραίο είναι τα δύο tanker στη μία και στην άλλη πλευρα της φώτο, λες και είναι το separation για την Αίγινα!!!

----------


## dimitris

> Πω-πω φοβερή....καλα ε....έγραψες..το ωραίο είναι τα δύο tanker στη μία και στην άλλη πλευρα της φώτο, λες και είναι το separation για την Αίγινα!!!


οπως το λες Νικο, θα μπορουσε να ηταν και η μπουκα με τους δυο φαρους :Very Happy: 
πολυ καλη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## Leo

Έχτε μιλήσει στο τράφικ μήπως να έρθει να αξιολογήσει τον χώρο και να μετεγκατασταθεί εκει?  :Razz:

----------


## prutanis

> Έχτε μιλήσει στο τράφικ μήπως να έρθει να αξιολογήσει τον χώρο και να μετεγκατασταθεί εκει?


LEO θα φτιαξω ενα κουβουκλιο με τζαμια γυρω γυρω θα το εξοπλισω και θα κανουμε εδω το τραφικ του ναυτιλια αλλα θα ερχεσαι να χτυπας και εσυ καμια βαρδια ετσι? :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Μέσα...  και σ/κ η καλύτερη μου!! 24ώρα ολόκληρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μέσα... και σ/κ η καλύτερη μου!! 24ώρα ολόκληρα


 βρες διαφημιστικα για delivery που ερχονται εκει και ρχομαι κι εγω..........ιδιαιτερα κανας Κρετας............

----------


## dimitris

Για που το εβαλε βραδυατικο το Highspeed 3 και το Θασος VIII???

----------


## prutanis

> βρες διαφημιστικα για delivery που ερχονται εκει και ρχομαι κι εγω..........ιδιαιτερα κανας Κρετας............


ελα SCOUFGIAN θα ειναι τραφικ με σπιτικο φαγητο αλλα επειδη ξερω την αδυναμια σου στον ΚΡΕ-ΤΑΣ......... εχω διαφημιστικο απο εκει θα σου κανουμε ειδικη παραγγελια....... :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

το ais δειχνει το "Θασος VIII" με προορισμο την Θασο τωρα για το Highspeed 3 αμφιβαλω για τον προορισμο που λεει...
P3100288.jpg

P3100289.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Για που το εβαλε βραδυατικο το Highspeed 3 και το Θασος VIII???


Exoυν κρυφο ραντεβου φαινετε.... :Razz: 

Γραψε λαθος...για να εχουμε τιποτα πενταημερες παιζει?Λετε να πηγαινει Ραφηνα?

----------


## Vortigern

Το ΗΣ3 παει για Συρο,Γιατι αραγε για δεξαμενισμο??

----------


## dimitris

Αλλαξε ο προοριμος στο ais και Highspeed 3 τωρα δειχνει Συρος...
συνηθως δεξαμενη παει μαζι με καποιο απο τα υπολοιπα στην Ελευσινα οπως ειναι το 2 μαζι με το 4... θα δουμε

----------


## dimitris

Ασκηση πραγματοποιει το SUPER PUMA 34 στο πλοιο NEPTUNE OLYMPIC που βρισκεται στο αγκυροβολιο του Πειραια αυτη τι στιγμη.
Ασκησεις που γινονται αρκετα συχνα και ευχομαι να ειναι αχρειαστες :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> ελα SCOUFGIAN θα ειναι τραφικ με σπιτικο φαγητο αλλα επειδη ξερω την αδυναμια σου στον ΚΡΕ-ΤΑΣ......... εχω διαφημιστικο απο εκει θα σου κανουμε ειδικη παραγγελια.......


 εσυ ξερω οτι παντα με φροντιζεις οχι οπως μερικοι μερικοι.....α για το φιλο μου το Leo φερε και καμια φρουταλια γιατι ολο κρεας δεν κανει.....

----------


## Rocinante

> εσυ ξερω οτι παντα με φροντιζεις οχι οπως μερικοι μερικοι.....α για το φιλο μου το Leo φερε και καμια φρουταλια γιατι ολο κρεας δεν κανει.....


 Ρε για δουλεια θα πατε η για να φατε; Αντε μην ερθω προς τα εκει και πιασει καμια ψυχη και στησει στον Πειραια τιποτα οδοφραγματα φοβουμενος την καθοδο μου. Ασε που ο Λεο τελευταια το εχει ριξει στα χορτα και στο μπριαμ...

----------


## scoufgian

> Ρε για δουλεια θα πατε η για να φατε; Αντε μην ερθω προς τα εκει και πιασει καμια ψυχη και στησει στον Πειραια τιποτα οδοφραγματα φοβουμενος την καθοδο μου. Ασε που ο Λεο τελευταια το εχει ριξει στα χορτα και στο μπριαμ...


νηστικο αρκουδι δεν χωρευει οποτε παρηγγειλε μια μεριδα αναμεικτο σε παρακαλω.Για το Leo ενα παιδικο παρακαλω

----------


## dimitris

Στο λιμανι του Πειραια επεστρεψαν πριν λιγη ωρα το Highspeed 2 & 4 μετα τον δεξαμενισμο τους στην Ελευσινα.

----------


## prutanis

> νηστικο αρκουδι δεν χωρευει οποτε παρηγγειλε μια μεριδα αναμεικτο σε παρακαλω.Για το Leo ενα παιδικο παρακαλω


προσαραξη μελους του ναυτιλια σημερα το μεσημερι στο λιμανι του πειραια συγκεκριμενα το μελος προσαραξε κοντα στον ντοκο του κρε-τας αμεσως εσπευσαν στο σημειο ρυμουλκα που το βοηθησαν να δεσει με ασφαλεια στον ντοκο και ανεφοδιαστηκε με γυρο και κεμπαπ..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> προσαραξη μελους του ναυτιλια σημερα το μεσημερι στο λιμανι του πειραια συγκεκριμενα το μελος προσαραξε κοντα στον ντοκο του κρε-τας αμεσως εσπευσαν στο σημειο ρυμουλκα που το βοηθησαν να δεσει με ασφαλεια στον ντοκο και ανεφοδιαστηκε με γυρο και κεμπαπ.....


 αυτο το ρανταρ σου ειναι απιστευτο.με τσιμπησε παλι.πραγματικα ηταν δυσκολη η επιχειρηση αλλα το ευχαριστηθηκα.πλουσιο γευμα............. :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Εικόνες του λιμανιού απο την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε....
Παναγία Αγιάσου και Μιλένα!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32812


Ένα Flying έρχεται...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32814


...η μοναξιά του πράσινου....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32817


...σε αντίθεση με τον κόκκινο....!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32818
...και τα εκλεκτά μέλη του Ναυτιλία που βρίσκονται πάνω σ'αυτόν...!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εικόνες του λιμανιού απο την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε....
> Παναγία Αγιάσου και Μιλένα!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32812
> 
> 
> Ένα Flying έρχεται...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32814
> 
> 
> ...



Διακρίνω Μουτσοκώστα και scoufgian??? :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Διακρίνω Μουτσοκώστα και scoufgian???


εγω γιατι δεν βλεπω κανεναν απο τους 2? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## vinman

> εγω γιατι δεν βλεπω κανεναν απο τους 2?


Σίγουρα πάντως είναι ο Dimitris μέσα....και σε μία πιο κοντινή που έχω βγάλει αλλα δεν την έχω ανεβάσει και ο Scoufgian... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> εγω γιατι δεν βλεπω κανεναν απο τους 2?


Aρα δεν είσασταν!χε χε.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Aρα δεν είσασταν!χε χε....


και μονο οτι ειπες το μουτσοκωστα οτι ειναι μεσα στη φωτογραφια καταλαβα ποση τυχη εχεις στα τυχερα παιχνιδια......... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> και μονο οτι ειπες το μουτσοκωστα οτι ειναι μεσα στη φωτογραφια καταλαβα ποση τυχη εχεις στα τυχερα παιχνιδια.........


Αν και Off topic απο τύχη όση θες...Να σου χαρίσω και σένα να χεις βρε παιδί... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο vinman και διακριτικος στην φωτογραφια του προς τον κοκκινο!!! :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Aρα δεν είσασταν!χε χε....


δεν μου χρεωσαν αδεια εκεινη τη μερα στη δουλεια συνεπως...

----------


## dimitris

Οπως εχω ξαναγραψει κι αλλες φορες ετσι και σημερα ελικοπτερο Super Puma εκτελει ασκηση αυτη την στιγμη στο αγκυροβολιο του Πειραια στο πλοιο Priamos(cargo) αχρειαστο να μας ειναι...
το σεναριο ειναι οτι κατεβαζει δυο δυτες κι ενα φορειο.

----------


## Pavlito

Παρτε και απο μενα φωτο του λιμανιου

Kavos_1.jpg

limanu.jpg

Sef_panorama.jpg

----------


## stelios

¶ποψη του μεγάλου λιμανιού 22/5/2008

----------


## apollo_express

Την Παρασκευή που πέρασε (13/3/2009). Η φωτογραφία είναι από κινητό, οπότε μην περιμένετε και πολύ καλή ανάλυση.

DSC00001.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Χθες απ το κόκκινο!Στον Δημήτρη πως ξέρω πως τον πάει πολύ! :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33247


Κάνει πολύ θόρυβο πάντως!!!Νομίζεις πως περνά αεροπλάνο...:-P

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω Κωστα! πως να μην συμπαθω το σκαφος του Προεδρου σας :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Νταλιανα απο τον ΝΜΔ στο κεντρικο λιμανι το Συμη 2 απο τα ναυπηγεια Σπανοπουλου στα Αμπελακια Σαλαμινας και αυτο στο κεντρικο λιμανι και το Νησος Μυκονος κανονικα στην θεση του τωρα που εφυγε το SF XII

----------


## dimitris

Ετοιμο το Κρητη ΙΙ ν αφησει το λιμανι του Πειραια σε 5' και να περασει μεσα το Ελ.Βενιζελος που ηδη βρισκεται εξω απο την μπουκα.

----------


## navigation

Εχθές το μεσημέρι είχα ένα ατυχες περιστατικό μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά εκεί που δένει ο Διαγορας, εκεί που είναι τώρα το Πρεβελης κτλ.!
Τι έπαπα? Ενας τσαντάκιας μου...βουτηξε την τσάντα μου :Sad: ! Λογικά επειδή το μόνο χρήσιμο που θα μπορούσε να πάρει είναι ένα κινητό τηλεφωνο (και αυτό δεν θα μπορέσει να το ανοιξει γιατί εχει κωδικό κληδώματος) το υπολοιπά περιεχόμενα της τσάντας θα τα έχει πετάξει κάπου εκεί κοντά! 
Γι΄αυτό παρακαλώ όποιον καραβολάτρη κατα την διάρκεια της βόλτας του  στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρει καμία τσάντα τυπου ταχυδρόμου χρώματος γκρι με κιτρινη λωρίδα ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ή με την αστυνομία ή με το λιμεναρχείο.
Αυτά που με ενδοιαφερουν άμεσα είναι το διπλωμα οδηγησης μου η ταυτότητά μου και η αδεια μηχανής μου(πιο πολύ για να αποφύγω την ταλαιπωρία της επανέκδοσης)
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και να προσέχετε μην την πατήσετε οπως εγω :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Κριμα, αφου φτασαμε σε αυτο το σημειο μεσα στο λιμανι τι να πω... ενα μερος οπου φυλασεται καμερες, λιμενικοι κτλ και μου αρεσει προχθες αν δεν κανω λαθος, σταματουσαν μηχανακια και κανανε ελεγχους στην πυλη Ε2...:sad:

----------


## vinman

> Εχθές το μεσημέρι είχα ένα ατυχες περιστατικό μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά εκεί που δένει ο Διαγορας, εκεί που είναι τώρα το Πρεβελης κτλ.!
> Τι έπαπα? Ενας τσαντάκιας μου...βουτηξε την τσάντα μου! Λογικά επειδή το μόνο χρήσιμο που θα μπορούσε να πάρει είναι ένα κινητό τηλεφωνο (και αυτό δεν θα μπορέσει να το ανοιξει γιατί εχει κωδικό κληδώματος) το υπολοιπά περιεχόμενα της τσάντας θα τα έχει πετάξει κάπου εκεί κοντά! 
> Γι΄αυτό παρακαλώ όποιον καραβολάτρη κατα την διάρκεια της βόλτας του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρει καμία τσάντα τυπου ταχυδρόμου χρώματος γκρι με κιτρινη λωρίδα ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου ή με την αστυνομία ή με το λιμεναρχείο.
> Αυτά που με ενδοιαφερουν άμεσα είναι το διπλωμα οδηγησης μου η ταυτότητά μου και η αδεια μηχανής μου(πιο πολύ για να αποφύγω την ταλαιπωρία της επανέκδοσης)
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ και να προσέχετε μην την πατήσετε οπως εγω


...Συνήθως τα πετάνε στη γέφυρα που πάει για Δραπετσώνα....
..εκεί είχε βρεθεί και το δικό μου τσαντάκι πρίν απο μερικούς μήνες που είχα παρόμοιο περιστατικό στον ¶γιο Διονύσιο...
Δυστυχώς εμένα είχε βρεθεί κενό χρημάτων αλλά ευτυχώς τα χαρτιά μου ήταν στο πορτοφόλι άθιχτα...

----------


## ndimitr93

Τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας αναμένεται να φτάσει το Queen Mary 2 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.....όπως τρέξατε πριν πάτε για δουλειά..!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Ποτε αρχιζει η πασχαλινη περιοδος για να αρχισουν τα εντατικα δρομολογια απο/προς πειαραια?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ποτε αρχιζει η πασχαλινη περιοδος για να αρχισουν τα εντατικα δρομολογια απο/προς πειαραια?


Από την επόμενη βδομάδα..... :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00168.JPG

10.JPG

11.JPG

lato.JPG
καταπλους και πρωινες εικονες μολις αρχιζε να χαραζει, απο το λιμανι.

----------


## prutanis

Κωστα μετα απο ενα ευχαριστο ταξιδι ομορφες εικονες....!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Κωστα μετα απο ενα ευχαριστο ταξιδι ομορφες εικονες....!!!


 ...οπου περασαμε εξισου ομορφα!

----------


## dimitris

Κρητη Ι απο Περαμα στην θεση του Λατω που παει για το Περαμα απο το κεντρικο λιμανι, το Highspeed 3 ετοιμο για δοκιμαστικο σε λιγο παρουσια επιθεωρητων στον Σαρωνικο και το Coral με το ρυμουλκο Μεγαλοχαρη VII για βοηθεια μας φευγει και παλι για Γενοβα.

τσαμπα κανουν ορισμενοι βαρδια στο nautilia traffic :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κρητη Ι απο Περαμα στην θεση του Λατω που παει για το Περαμα απο το κεντρικο λιμανι, το Highspeed 3 ετοιμο για δοκιμαστικο σε λιγο παρουσια επιθεωρητων στον Σαρωνικο και το Coral με το ρυμουλκο Μεγαλοχαρη VII για βοηθεια μας φευγει και παλι για Γενοβα.
> 
> τσαμπα κανουν ορισμενοι βαρδια στο nautilia traffic


Και καθεσαι ακόμα για βαρδυα???:-P

----------


## nkr

Δουλειες πολλες σημερα στον Πειραια.

----------


## dimitris

> Και καθεσαι ακόμα για βαρδυα???:-P


Speedkiller αμα ψαχνεις το THE AEGEAN PEARL εφυγε απο την παγοδα και πηγε στον προλιμενα :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Speedkiller αμα ψαχνεις το THE AEGEAN PEARL εφυγε απο την παγοδα και πηγε στον προλιμενα


Ουτε  κοντα στο λιμανι να εμενες Δημητρη :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Speedkiller αμα ψαχνεις το THE AEGEAN PEARL εφυγε απο την παγοδα και πηγε στον προλιμενα


Το έγραψα ως ακυρο σε post αναφερόμενος σε δεξαμενισμό του Κεντέρη και του Nautilia traffic...:-P

----------


## Vortigern

Στο λιμανι του Πειραια επιστρεφει αυτη την ωρα η Αριαδνη.Αραγε για ποιο λογο?

----------


## ndimitr93

Από την ώρα που πέρασε το κόκκινο κατεβάζει ταχύτητα...

----------


## Vortigern

η απαντηση δωθηκε....για δειτε εδω http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7920

----------


## dimitris

Θα δεσει με την πλωρη προς τα μεσα στην θεση του Palace για να μπορεσει ο δυτης να δουλεψει καλυτερα :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Θα δεσει με την πλωρη προς τα μεσα στην θεση του Palace για να μπορεσει ο δυτης να δουλεψει καλυτερα


Που στο καλό βρίσκεσαι;;; Στο κέντρο επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝ?? :Confused: !!!! :Razz:  :Wink: 
Απο εδώ μπορείτε να το παρακολουθείτε....

----------


## dimitris

> Που στο καλό βρίσκεσαι;;; Στο κέντρο επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝ??!!!!
> Απο εδώ μπορείτε να το παρακολουθείτε....


 διπλα μεσοτοιχια που λενε... :Razz:

----------


## prutanis

> Που στο καλό βρίσκεσαι;;; Στο κέντρο επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝ??!!!!
> Απο εδώ μπορείτε να το παρακολουθείτε....


Δεν το ξερεις για το τραφικ του ναυτιλια Φιλε ndimitr93?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν το ξερεις για το τραφικ του ναυτιλια Φιλε ndimitr93?


Μωρε εγώ το ξέρω αλλά οτι είχε προχωρήσει τόσο, δεν το περίμενα!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

αν ειναι εφικτο να εχουμε και καμια φωτο απο την ολη περιπετεια του πλοιου αυριο-μεθαυριο πολυ θα το εκτιμουσα :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

> αν ειναι εφικτο να εχουμε και καμια φωτο απο την ολη περιπετεια του πλοιου αυριο-μεθαυριο πολυ θα το εκτιμουσα


Φιλε MILTIADIS δεν ξερω αν μπορει να πλησιασει καποιος με φωτογραφικη μηχανη εκει αυτη τη στιγμη λιγο δυσκολο παντως!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Φιλε MILTIADIS δεν ξερω αν μπορει να πλησιασει καποιος με φωτογραφικη μηχανη εκει αυτη τη στιγμη λιγο δυσκολο παντως!


 οκ παιδια δεν πειραζει!

----------


## dimitris

Οπως εγραψε ο φιλος μας ο Leo στο θεμα της Blue star Ferries για τα 3 αδελφακια οτι μπορουμε να τα δουμε ολα μαζι δεμενα διπλα διπλα, τελικα χωρεσε, και το Superfast XII εχει γυρισει με την πλωρη προς τα μεσα εκει μπροστα στο υπουργειο ωστε να δεσει κανονικα στην θεση του το Νησος Μυκονος που φτανει σε λιγο στον Πειραια :Wink: 
μια απεργια τι κανει...

----------


## nkr

Πιαδια μπρορειτε να μου πειτε το sight με την εικονα για να μπω και εγω.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Η απάντηση είναι εδώ αν και δεν είναι όλα σίγουρα!!.


 λογικα δηλαδη θα φυγουν κανονικα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> λογικα δηλαδη θα φυγουν κανονικα.


Το SF θα φύγει μετά τις 12 όπως φαίνεται αλλά στην Ανεκ μου είπαν ότι θα υπάρξει καθυστέρηση αναχώρησης από Πειραιά, τώρα πόσο δεν μου είπαν...

----------


## minoan7

Τελικά 00:00 θα φύγουν και το XII και το Festos όποτε την κόντρα στο AIS θα την δούμε

----------


## prutanis

Φιλε minoan7 να δουμε ποιο βαπορι θα πρωτοφυγει στις 00.00 χαμος γινεται στο λιμανι να δουμε τι σειρα θα δωσει το τραφικ!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φιλε minoan7 να δουμε ποιο βαπορι θα πρωτοφυγει στις 12 χαμος γινεται στο λιμανι να δουμε τι σειρα θα δωσει το τραφικ!


Εξαρτάται το τραφικ :Wink:  Αν είναι το nautilia traffic όλα θα είναι τέλεια :Wink:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Φιλε minoan7 να δουμε ποιο βαπορι θα πρωτοφυγει στις 00.00 χαμος γινεται στο λιμανι να δουμε τι σειρα θα δωσει το τραφικ!


23:59 Αδαμάντιος Κοραής
00:05 Νήσος Μύκονος
00:15 BS Πάρος
00:20 Διαγόρας
00:30 BS 1

και Κρήτη Ι, Ελ. Βενιζέλος και Φεστός Παλλάς

----------


## dimitris

τα μηνυματα σας απο το Superfast XII που εχουν να κανουν με τις σημερινες αναχωρησεις απο το λιμανι του Πειραια μεταφερθηκαν εδω.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## prutanis

Να μαζευτουμε στις 00.00 ολοι στον κοκκινο που θα ξεκινανε να φευγουνε θα ειναι σαν επιδειξη μοδας αλλα αντι για μοντελα θα περνανε μπροστα μας τα βαπορια! :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> Να μαζευτουμε στις 00.00 ολοι στον κοκκινο που θα ξεκινανε να φευγουνε θα ειναι σαν επιδειξη μοδας αλλα αντι για μοντελα θα περνανε μπροστα μας τα βαπορια!


 πολυ καλη ιδεα αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι το λιμανι κλεινει στις 12... ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν εχω χασει επισοδια :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> πολυ καλη ιδεα αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι το λιμανι κλεινει στις 12... ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν εχω χασει επισοδια


Ναι αλλα όλοι αυτοί που είναι να ταξιδέψουν πως υα πάνε στα πλοια τότε? :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

Παιδια και οι δυο τα λετε σωστα στις 00.00 κλεινει κανονικα αλλα σημερα δε νομιζω να κλεισει!

----------


## kapas

> Ναι αλλα όλοι αυτοί που είναι να ταξιδέψουν πως υα πάνε στα πλοια τότε?


μμμ δεν το ειχα σκευτει αυτο.... μην με κανετε τωρα να κατεβω στο λιμανι... μην μου βαζετε ιδεες!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και δεν εχω και φωτογραφικη τωρα.... :Sad:  πως το βλεπετε θα κατεβει κανεις?

----------


## prutanis

Φιλε Kappas αν δεν ξυπναγα 04.30 καθε πρωι θα ημουνα εκει να εισαι σιγουρος :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

αλεξη και φωτογραφικη να ειχες ,οταν το πλοιο ειναι σε κινηση τπτ δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις..μονο βιντεο

----------


## kapas

> αλεξη και φωτογραφικη να ειχες ,οταν το πλοιο ειναι σε κινηση τπτ δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις..μονο βιντεο


 το ξερω ρε συ, αλλα και παλι δεν θα κατεβαινα γτ ειναι αργα και εχω πρωινο ξυπνημα... ηταν παντως μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια με τοσα βαπορια το ενα μετα το αλλο....

----------


## sylver23

κατσε να σε φουντωσω λιγο
σκεψου -καλο καιρο εχει (ζεστη),καραβολατρικη παρεα στον κοκκινο με μπυριτσα και σουβλακια και να τα βλεπεις να φευγουν ενα ενα...

----------


## Speedkiller

> κατσε να σε φουντωσω λιγο
> σκεψου -καλο καιρο εχει (ζεστη),καραβολατρικη παρεα στον κοκκινο με μπυριτσα και σουβλακια και να τα βλεπεις να φευγουν ενα ενα...



Kαι να ταίζεις και τους αρουραίους που κανουν τσάρκα τα βράδυα...Ξέρει ο Sylver..  :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> κατσε να σε φουντωσω λιγο
> σκεψου -καλο καιρο εχει (ζεστη),καραβολατρικη παρεα στον κοκκινο με μπυριτσα και σουβλακια και να τα βλεπεις να φευγουν ενα ενα...





> Kαι να ταίζεις και τους αρουραίους που κανουν τσάρκα τα βράδυα...Ξέρει ο Sylver..


ναι, καντε με και οι 2 τωρα να κατεβω οπως ειμαι τωρα ετοιμος για υπνο... απο την μια οι μπυριτσες,τα σουβλακια και (τι αλλο) τα βαπορια και απο την αλλη οι αρουραιοι.... :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

σε λιγα λεπτα ξεκιναει πασαρελα...
Φαιστος Παλας,Κρητη Ι,Αδαμαντιος Κοραης τα πρωτα... :Wink: 
Λισσος πισω απο τον Κοραη 
Νησος Μυκονος, 
Superfast XII
Ελευθεριος Βενιζελος
Blue star Paros εφαγε πορτα θα περιμενει τον Διαγορα και μετα θα συνεχισει...
και τελευταιο το Blue star 1
αυτες ηταν με την σειρα οι αναχωρησεις απο το λιμανι μετα την ληξη της απεργιας σε διαρκεια περιπου 35'

----------


## hayabusa

Συλλήψεις έιχαμε χθες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

----------


## sylver23

> σε λιγα λεπτα ξεκιναει πασαρελα...
> Φαιστος Παλας,Κρητη Ι,Αδαμαντιος Κοραης τα πρωτα...
> Λισσος πισω απο τον Κοραη 
> Νησος Μυκονος, 
> Superfast XII
> Ελευθεριος Βενιζελος
> Blue star Paros εφαγε πορτα θα περιμενει τον Διαγορα και μετα θα συνεχισει...
> και τελευταιο το Blue star 1
> αυτες ηταν με την σειρα οι αναχωρησεις απο το λιμανι μετα την ληξη της απεργιας σε διαρκεια περιπου 35'


χαμος!!
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## dimitris

> χαμος!!
> χωρίς τίτλο.JPG


χαμος και με αρκετες "προσπερασεις" οπως φαινεται και στον χαρτη σε σχεση με την σειρα που εφυγαν :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

μπορεί να μην είχαμε σουβλάκια και καραβολατρική παρέα αλλά την τσάρκα μας έστω και μή προγραματισμένη την κάναμε..
ήταν απλά φανταστικό..

----------


## nickosps

Και κλασσικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι όταν οι άλλοι πάνε, η Μιλένα έρχεται!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen: Γεια σου ρε βάπορα!

----------


## Leo

> Και κλασσικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι όταν οι άλλοι πάνε, η Μιλένα έρχεται!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen: Γεια σου ρε βάπορα!


Πολύ επιτυχιμένο το σχόλιο σου nickosps  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Μικρο προβλημα αντιμετωπισε πριν λιγη ωρα το flying dolfin XXIX με πορεια προς το λιμανι του Πειραια,πιθανον απο καποιο "ξενο" αντικειμενο στα πτερυγια, για λιγη ωρα επλεε με πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα, το προβλημα ξεπεραστηκε και κατεπλευσε κανονικα στο λιμανι χωρις να χρειαστει καποια βοηθεια.

Ενας "εγχρωμος" ανδρας εντοπιστηκε πριν απο λιγο διπλα στο Blue Star Paros αμεσως ενημερωθηκε το Α' λιμενικο και το Πειραιας Traffic, ενω ηδη ατομα του πληρωματος απο το Blue Star Paros ετρεξαν για βοηθεια κι ενα μικρο σκαφος (βαρκακι) που συνηθως μαζευει σκουπιδια και αντικειμενα απο την θαλασσια περιοχη του λιμανιου οπου και τον περισυνελεξαν σωο.

Το Highspeed 4 ετοιμο για δοκιμαστικο αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## nkr

Αυτος ο εγχρωμος μηπως ηταν λαθρομεταναστης?

----------


## nickosps

> Πολύ επιτυχιμένο το σχόλιο σου nickosps


Ευχαριστώ πολύ καπετάνιε!!

----------


## prutanis

Λιμανι Πειραια 02/04/2009 λιγο πριν τη ληξη της απεργιας! 
peiraias.jpg

----------


## nkr

Αυτην την εικονα μπορουμε να την πουμε και συγκριση μεγεθων.Κοιταξτε πως φιανεται το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ μπροστα στα ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ.

----------


## hayabusa

και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι και τα τρίδυμα δεν είναι και τίπότε θηρία...που να ήταν δίπλα σε κανα Βενιζέλο ή καμια Αριάδνη...σαν σωσίβια λέμβος θα έμοιαζε  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Φανταστειτε το ΚΟΡΑΗΣ διπλα στο ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ εκει οχι σωσιμβιες λεμβους αλλα με βαρκα θα εμοιαζε.

----------


## Speedkiller

To searunner στον προλιμένα!Δυστυχώς φωτο δεν έχει...

----------


## dimitris

και το Ocean Majesty δοκιμαστικο και απο το κεντρικο λιμανι που ξεχειμωνιασε στην Κυνοσουρα.
Το Flyingcat 6 δευτερο δοκιμαστικο σημερα :Wink: 

και απο το Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος θα ακουσουμε οσοι μενουμε βεβαια κοντα στο λιμανι 7+1 σφυριγμους μιας και βρισκεται εκει κλιμακιο απο την επιθεωρηση εμπορικων πλοιων :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Eικόνες μέσα και έξω απο το λιμάνι...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34975


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34976


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34977


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34978

----------


## Leo

Καλορίζικη, πάντα τέτοια!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

καλοριζικη μανωλη..και το 20χ μια χαρα ειναι!!!

ασχετο το sea runner ποτε ηρθε στο λιμανι??

----------


## dimitris

Το πρωϊ...
searunner.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Δοκιμαστικο το Speedrunner II αυτη τι στιγμη και σε λιγο θα ξεκινησει και το Speed Cat 1

----------


## nkr

Το speedrunner τελειωσε το δοκιμαστικο και ειναι ετοιμο να αρχισει τα δρομολογια του.

----------


## dimitris

> Το speedrunner τελειωσε το δοκιμαστικο και ειναι ετοιμο να αρχισει τα δρομολογια του.


nkr στο ειπε κανεις? το βλεπεις καπου?
και το Ανθη Μαρινα αυτο που εγραψες επισης εισαι σιγουρος?

----------


## nkr

Για το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το ειπε χθες το ALTER οπου ασχολειται με το θεμα.Για το speedrunner το ειδα το πρωι που εφευγε και υπεθεσα οτι θα εχει επιστρεψει να κανω λαθος διορθωσεμε.

----------


## sylver23

και ο χαρδαβελας ειχε κολλησει με παρατυπιες σε χαρτια του blue velvet που ουτε καν ξερω ποιο ειναι και δεν ηξερε καν τι σημαινει kw
νικο επειδη εισαι μικρος σου λεω κατι για να μαθεις.
Μην πολυ ακους τα μμε διοτι συνηθως δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται.Ασχετοι ανθρωποι με το αντικειμενο που παιζουν τους παντογνωστες.

----------


## dimitris

Και μολις τελειωσε το δοκιμαστικο του το Speedrunner ΙI και δενει στην θεση του.
nkr αλλη φορα οταν θες να γραψεις κατι πρωτα να εισαι σιγουρος και μετα...

----------


## dimitris

Η λατζα που βλεπουμε στην φωτογραφια μπροστα στην πλωρη του Blue Star 2 ειχε σημερα πανω μερικους Ελληνες φοιτητες και Ουαλους απο καποια πανεπιστημια και περνανε δειγματα περιμετρικα του λιμανιου αλλα και απο την κεντρικη λεκανη,για καποια ερευνα. (μη με ρωτησετε τι ερευνα δεν ξερω :Very Happy: )
P4090795.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Παντα ενημερωμένος, έγκαιρος και έγκυρος Δημήτρη! 
Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!!
Ελπίζω τα αποτελέσματα σε ότι μέτρηση και αν είναι αυτή να είναι θετικά....

----------


## dimitris

Σημερινες αναχωρησεις απο το λιμανι του Πειραια απο τις 15:00 και μετα
εκτος τα νησια του Αργοσαρωνικου.
15:00 Διαγορας
15:30 Superfast ΧΙΙ
15:50 Αδαμαντιος Κοραης
16:00 Αγιος Γεωργιος
16:30 Speedrunner II
16:45 Highspeed 4
17:30 Blue Star Paros
18:00 Πρεβελης
18:30 Νησος Χιος
19:00 Blue Star 1
19:00 Λισσος
19:00 Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος
19:45 Νησος Μυκονος
20:00 Blue Star Ithaki
20:00 Sardinia Vera
21:00 Κρητη 1
21:00 Ελ.Βενιζελος
22:00 Κνωσσος Παλας
22:00 Μυτιληνη

...φωτογραφικη και στον κοκκινο :Very Happy:

----------


## prutanis

Καποτε συναντιοντουσαν εδω τα τρενα με τα βαπορια στο μελλον πιθανον να ξαναδουμε αυτη την εικονα...!
04-04-2009 002.jpg

----------


## papagiannis

ξεχνιονται τετοια χρονια αραγε θα λειτουργησει καποτε? ωραια φωτο την εβγαλες πανω απο το γεφυρακι? πηγαινες για χαλβα η κανενα κεμπαμ εκει δεξια :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

εικόνες απο το λιμάνι σήμερα..
Πειραιάς traffic..
P4180116.jpg
P4180144.jpg
P4180026.jpg
P4180198.jpg
P4180232.jpg

----------


## vinman

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Γιώργο!!

----------


## prutanis

Εντυπωσιακη εισοδος........ :Very Happy: 
pilot.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ποιο καραβι εβγαλε τα απονερα?Ωραια φωτοφραφια prutanis. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

O rosinante  σε κάτι εξίσου εντυπωσιακό είχε σχολιάσει έτσι:
psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss................  .......  :Very Happy: .

----------


## prutanis

Χριστος Ανεστη!!! Χρονια Πολλα!!! πριν φυγουμε για την εκκλησια γιναμε μαρτυρες ενος ωραιου θεαματος απο το μπαλκονια μας για το λιμανι του Πειραια,αποπλους του Blue Star 1 και ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα πριν καταπλους του Blue Star Naxos, σφυριγματα απ'ολα και ο Διαγορας που ειναι δεμενος εδω,βεγγαλικα και πολλες πολλες ευχες απο το vhf!!!
και στις 00:00 ακριβως οι ευχες ειχαν συνεχεια...
Χρονια Πολλα και παλι σε ολους και ιδιαιτερα στους ναυτικους μας που ταξιδευουν και βρισκονται μακρια απο τα σπιτια τους και τις οικογενειες τους!
prutanis και dimitris

----------


## Vortigern

Χριστος Ανεστη και Χρονια πολλα!!!

Συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ παντα τα πλοια που κανανε ''ανασταση'' εν ωρα ταξιδιου ειναι 

Ιονιο:

Seatrade 
Zeus palace

Αιγαιο: (Εκτος κρουαζιεροπλοιον)

Μπλου Σταρ 1
Μπλου Σταρ 2 
Ιεραπετρα Λ
Αιολος Κεντερης 2


* και το Μπλου σταρ Παρος το οποιο μολις πριν λιγο εφυγε απο Ναξο

----------


## sylver23

Μεταμεσονυχτιες αναχωρησεις σημερα απο τον πειραια.
blue star 1,Κοραης,Μαρινα...!!

----------


## nickosps

Ένα ιπτάμενο δελφίνι καταφθάνει στον Πειραιά χτες κατα τις 19.30 στον Πειραιά...

----------


## sylver23

δεν ερχοσουν απεναντι στο λιονταρι που πιναμε καφεδακι!!

----------


## nickosps

> δεν ερχοσουν απεναντι στο λιοναρι που πιναμε καφεδακι!!


Χαχα καλό! Αν το ήξερα θα πέρναγα σίγουρα μια βόλτα να σας γνωρίσω!

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00882.JPG
εικονα λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι του πειραια για κρητη, με σκοπο την επιστροφη των αδειουχων του πασχα πισω στη βαση τους.

----------


## ndimitr93

> DSC00882.JPG
> εικονα λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι του πειραια για κρητη, με σκοπο την επιστροφη των αδειουχων του πασχα πισω στη βαση τους.


Και άφιξη στην Σούδα με τον Λευτέρη στις 6:00 moutsokwsta.....!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ναι και σημερα αφιξη στις 6.30 το πρωι περιπου στον πειραια και με μια ωρα καθυστερηση!

----------


## hayabusa

γνωρίζουμε τι έφταιξε για την καθυστερηση;

----------


## dimitris

> γνωρίζουμε τι έφταιξε για την καθυστερηση;


Nαι,η παρα πολυ μεγαλη επιβατικη κινηση χθες το βραδυ απο την Σουδα προς τον Πειραια, σαν "Ελληναρες" που ειμαστε παμε την τελευταια στιγμη να βαλουμε στο βαπορι το αμαξι και να επιβιβαστουμε με συνεπεια να υπαρχουν αυτες οι καθυστερησεις,οταν η φορτωση στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο αρχιζει απο τις 18:00 με αναχωρηση στις 21:00 και στο βαπορι μεσα μεχρι της 20:30 δεν εχει πλησιασει πανω απο το 1/3 των επιβατων που προκειται να ταξιδεψει,αναχωρησε με μια ωρα καθυστερηση χθες το βραδυ απο την Σουδα.
Αν ο καταπελτης εκλεινε στις 21:00 ακριβως κι εφευγε στην ωρα του το βαπορι σημερα ποσα λαϊκα δικαστηρια θα ειχαμε για πλοιο,πληρωμα κι εταιρεια?

----------


## vinman

Πειραιάς 30/04

¶ρχων Μιχαήλ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37416

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37417


Aegean II

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37418


Σαρδήνια Βέρα-Έλενα Φ-Ερμής

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37419


Flying Cat 1-Ερμής

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37420

----------


## vinman

Έλενα Φ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37424



Sotiris III

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37425


Pilot 53

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37426


Karapiperis 12

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37427

----------


## vinman

Alexandros

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37429

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37430



Sea star

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37431



Πλατυτέρα των Ουρανών

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37432

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37434

----------


## dimitris

Μυτιληνη
Νησος Μυκονος
Φαιστος Παλας 
πρωτες αναχωρησεις απο Πειραια μετα την ληξη απεργιας της πρωτομαγιας :Wink: 
Κρητη Ι ακολουθει
Blue Star 2
Νησος Χιος
Ελυρος
Blue Star Naxos
Superfast XII

----------


## moutsokwstas

τελικα βρεθηκε κατα τον Ο.Λ.Π. τι υποβαθμιζει την αισθητικη του μεγαλυτερου λιμανιου της χωρας, τα περιπτερα! ολα τα αλλα τα εχουμε τακτοποιησει, περισσοτερα εδω http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...&pubid=3390768

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μεσημεράκι γύρω στις τρείς μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
portofpeiraies.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Διαλέχτε και πάρτε...:mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

Διαλεγω το Παναγια Αγιασσου :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Διαλεγω το Παναγια Αγιασσου


Αυτο μολις θα ελεγα και εγω.Οτι πρεπει για κοτετσι.. :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

> Αυτο μολις θα ελεγα και εγω.Οτι πρεπει για κοτετσι..


 Αγειά σου :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Διαλεγω το Παναγια Αγιασσου


 αντε ρε sylver παρτο απο εκει περα, πιανει και τζαμπα χορο... :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> αντε ρε sylver παρτο απο εκει περα, πιανει και τζαμπα χορο...


Nαι περιμενουν αλλα τοσα να μπουν εκει :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> Nαι περιμενουν αλλα τοσα να μπουν εκει


παρεπιπτοντως, χρονια πολλα θανο! :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> παρεπιπτοντως, χρονια πολλα θανο!


 
Nα εισαι καλα φιλε!

Eπισης Χρονια πολλα και σε εσενα καπας.Εστω και καθηστερημενα,σορρυ θα επανωρθωσο γρηγορα

----------


## φανούλα

> παρεπιπτοντως, χρονια πολλα θανο!


 Στο Θάνο ευχήθηκα αλλά κάπα έστω και καθυστερημένα να τα εκατοστήσεις κι εσύ και ότι επιθυμείς!!!

----------


## kapas

> Στο Θάνο ευχήθηκα αλλά κάπα έστω και καθυστερημένα να τα εκατοστήσεις κι εσύ και ότι επιθυμείς!!!


σε ευχαριστω!!

----------


## dimitris

Μαλλον ετοιμο για δοκιμαστικο σε λιγη ωρα ο "Θεοφιλος"
το "Αριαδνη" με την πλωρη προς τα μεσα γυρισμενο σε 20' περιπου θα ειναι ετοιμο να γυρισει κανονικα,τιποτα στα σωστικα φτιαχνουν?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μαλλον ετοιμο για δοκιμαστικο σε λιγη ωρα ο "Θεοφιλος"
> το "Αριαδνη" με την πλωρη προς τα μεσα γυρισμενο σε 20' περιπου θα ειναι ετοιμο να γυρισει κανονικα,τιποτα στα σωστικα φτιαχνουν?


Δημήτρη δεν μας κανεις πλάκα ε??? :Surprised:

----------


## dimitris

> Δημήτρη δεν μας κανεις πλάκα ε???


Δεν συνιθιζω να κανω τετοιες πλακες...

----------


## nkr

Μια φωτογραφια του Venus τον κοκκινο.Μαζι και το OCEAN VILLAGE TWO.

----------


## dimitris

O Θεοφιλος μεθορμυσε απεναντι διπλα απο το Παναγια Αγιασου και την θεση του στην μπουκα πηρε το The Aegean Pearl :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Μια φωτοφραφια απο το λιμανι του Πειραια απο που διακρινονται τα SARDIANIA VERA,ROMILDA,MILENA,ANNA MARU.

----------


## hayabusa

η Αριάδνη ήταν και πάλι γυρισμένη με την πλώρη προς τα μέσα σήμερα το μεσημέρι  :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πρωί

----------


## giorgos....

τελικά οι κόντρες δεν λείπουν.... την Κυριακή το πρωί, έξω απ' την είσοδο του λιμανιού..
flying dolphin 20 και 17..

P5101995.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Επειδη εχω δει και την συνέχεια θεωρω γιωργο οτι πρέπει να ανεβάσεις κανα δυο ακομα...ειναι σπάνιο θέαμα.

----------


## hsw

> τελικά οι κόντρες δεν λείπουν.... την Κυριακή το πρωί, έξω απ' την είσοδο του λιμανιού..
> flying dolphin 20 και 17..
> 
> P5101995.jpg


μια σπάνια και πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι το Flying dolphin 29 και όχι 20 :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

εχθές ο Φοίβος ήταν γυρισμένος προς τα μέσα και ένα συνεργείο έκανε κάποιες εργασίες στην πλώρη αν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω καλά. έχει κανείς φωτογραφία ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

έχεις δίκιο sylver.. ας δείξουμε κι άλλες στιγμές της μίνι κόντρας..

P5101994.jpg
P5101997.jpg
P5101999.jpg
P5102000.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P5102002.jpg
P5102004.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

αναχωρήσεις..

star clipper
P5132425.jpg

costa luminosa
P5132546.jpg

ruby princess
P5132607.jpg

nautica
P5132651.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

και η συνέχεια ενός απογεύματος γεμάτου αναχωρήσεις..

orient queen
P5132709.jpg

the aegean pearl
P5132749.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ΕΕΕΕΕ???Αφωνος ..πληρη καλυψη απο το μεγαλο λιμανι..
Παντως επανερχομαι στα υδροπτερυγα...οι φωτο τα σπανε και μαρεσει πολυ που ειδα ολο το σκηνικο των αλληλοπροσπερασεων

----------


## giorgos....

η αλήθεια είναι οτι είχαμε αρκετή κίνηση..

P5132470.jpg

ποιός θα βγεί πρώτος ρε παιδιά? ένας ένας, μην σπρώχνεστε..P5132787.jpg

----------


## vinman

¶ψογη κάλυψη Γιώργο... :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> η αλήθεια είναι οτι είχαμε αρκετή κίνηση..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39103
> 
> ποιός θα βγεί πρώτος ρε παιδιά? ένας ένας, μην σπρώχνεστε..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39104


 φοβερη, απιστευτη η δευτερη φωτο, θα μπορουσε να ηταν εξωφυλλο σε καποιο περιοδικο, οπως στα περιοδικα αυτοκινητου οταν κανουν συγκριτικο!

----------


## Leo

Διάφορα προβλήματα προέκυψαν και στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων. Μικροκαθυστερήσεις στην είσοδο κρουαζιεροπλοίων κλπ. Τουλάχιστον τρία πλοία απο την ράδα ζήτησαν να βγούν απο το αγκυροβόλιο και να μείνουν παρασυρόμενα στα ανοιχτά, αφού ξέσυραν τις άγκυρές τους.

----------


## Leo

Απ ότι βλέπω τα κρουαζιερόπλοια Artemis και Ruby Princess, αναχώρησαν απο τoν Πειραιά χωρίς να προσεγγίσουν, το πρώτο για Κατάκωλο και το δεύτερο για Κουσάντασι. Αντίθετα τα Silver Wisper, Aida Diva, και Empress είναι μέσα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Απ ότι βλέπω τα κρουαζιερόπλοια Artemis και Ruby Princess, αναχώρησαν απο τoν Πειραιά χωρίς να προσεγγίσουν, το πρώτο για Κατάκωλο και το δεύτερο για Κουσάντασι. Αντίθετα τα Silver Wisper, Aida Diva, και Empress είναι μέσα.


Το empress είναι απο χθές!;-)

----------


## hayabusa

*σύλληψη ενός αλλοδαπού σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στο σημείο που δένουν τα Blue Star Πάρος, Ναξος και Ιθάκη από τις λιμενικές.

Έτυχε να είμαι μπροστά την ώρα του συμβάντος και έτσι πιστέυω πως κάθε πιθανή ενημέρωση επιπλέον θα ήταν καλοδεχούμενη  
*

----------


## Leo

Σαββατόβραδο, άφιξη με το Ιθάκη, μέτριος κόσμος και απόλυτη τάξη στο λιμάνι (λεμονάδικα).

P1190295.jpg

και επιτέλους *τάξη στα ταξί* υπό επιτήρηση και Εύγε!

P1190292.jpg

Τώρα ότι έξω από το λιμάνι και κάτω από την γέφυρα, μέσα στη λεωφορειο-λωρίδα, γινόταν κυκλοφοριακό μπόχαλο λόγω ουράς έξυπνων ταξί, δεν μας αφορά. Ευτυχώς όμως δεν πήραν πελάτες " οι έξυπνοι " και το χάρηκα.

----------


## l3ft3r1s

Καλησπέρα!

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, είναι αν ξέρετε αν υπάρχουν λεωφορεία του ΟΛΠ από την πύλη Ε6 προς τις πύλες Ε11-Ε12.

Εαν όχι, πιστεύετε θα δυσκολευτώ να βρω πάρκιν εντός του λιμανιού σε εκείνη την περιοχή (cruise terminals) για να το αφήσω για 3 μερούλες? Θα το συνιστούσατε? 

Ευχαριστώ,

Λευτέρης.

----------


## heraklion

Δεν επιτρέπεται να το αφήσεις το αμάξι μέσα στο λιμάνι.Τιμωρείται με αφαίρεση πινακιδών.Λεωφορεία έχει κάθε 15 λεπτά από τα Λεμονάδικα μέχρι την πύλη Ε1.

----------


## Leo

Λεωφορεία ΟΛΠ δεν εξυπηρετούν πέραν απο το Ε6 και μέχρι Ε1 μόνο. Μετά τη Ε6 προς πουθενά αλλού. Αν αφήσεις αυτοκίνητο μέσα ατο λιμάνι 3 μερούλες θα είσαι τυχερός αν βρείς 1 μόνο κλισούλα στο τριήμερο. Να μην εκπλαγείς αν βρείς 3, μία για κάθε μέρα.

----------


## l3ft3r1s

Δηλαδή οι περιοχές που σημειώνονται ως "Parking" στον χάρτη του λιμανιού δεν προορίζονται για το κοινό?

Ξέρουμε ποια στάση του ΟΑΣΑ είναι κοντά στις πύλες Ε11-Ε12?

----------


## heraklion

> Ξέρουμε ποια στάση του ΟΑΣΑ είναι κοντά στις πύλες Ε11-Ε12?


 Αν εννοείς λεοφωρείο πάρε το 843. :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

> Δηλαδή οι περιοχές που σημειώνονται ως "Parking" στον χάρτη του λιμανιού δεν προορίζονται για το κοινό?
> 
> Ξέρουμε ποια στάση του ΟΑΣΑ είναι κοντά στις πύλες Ε11-Ε12?


Υπαρχει ενα παρκιν στην Ε5 αν δεν κανω λαθος αλλα ειναι με πληρωμη.

----------


## vinman

> Δηλαδή οι περιοχές που σημειώνονται ως "Parking" στον χάρτη του λιμανιού δεν προορίζονται για το κοινό?
> 
> Ξέρουμε ποια στάση του ΟΑΣΑ είναι κοντά στις πύλες Ε11-Ε12?


Oι περιοχές που σημειώνονται ως parking στον χάρτη είναι οι υπόγειοι σταθμοί της πλατείας Καραισκάκη και του Αγίου Νικολάου και είναι επι πληρωμή...

----------


## sylver23

Σήμερα κατέβηκα στον Πειραιά να παραλάβω την μητέρα μου που ερχόνταν με το Νησος Μυκονος.
Το πλοίο στις 4 ήταν έξω απο το λιμάνι.
Αλλα κάποιοι φρόντισαν να δέσει στις 5+
Στις 3 περιπου ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία αποδεξαμενισμού του Επτάνησος .Κοντά στις 4 το πλοίο μανουβράριζε με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί το Μυκονος να μπει.
Στις 4.30 τελικά το Επτάνησος αναχώρησε.
Στην συνέχεια αναχώρησαν το Ιεράπετρα ,το Highspeed 5 και το Speedrunner 3.

Να χαρώ λιμεναρχείο και τράφικ.
Είναι δυνατόν την στιγμή που περιμένεις 2 πλοία (το μύκονος και το χίος) να ξεκινάς αποδεξαμενισμό ??

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σήμερα κατέβηκα στον Πειραιά να παραλάβω την μητέρα μου που ερχόνταν με το Νησος Μυκονος.
> Το πλοίο στις 4 ήταν έξω απο το λιμάνι.
> Αλλα κάποιοι φρόντισαν να δέσει στις 5+
> Στις 3 περιπου ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία αποδεξαμενισμού του Επτάνησος .Κοντά στις 4 το πλοίο μανουβράριζε με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί το Μυκονος να μπει.
> Στις 4.30 τελικά το Επτάνησος αναχώρησε.
> Στην συνέχεια αναχώρησαν το Ιεράπετρα ,το Highspeed 5 και το Speedrunner 3.
> 
> Να χαρώ λιμεναρχείο και τράφικ.
> Είναι δυνατόν την στιγμή που περιμένεις 2 πλοία (το μύκονος και το χίος) να ξεκινάς αποδεξαμενισμό ??


Ποτέ μην λές ποτέ....Το ίδιο θα έλεγαν και απο την μεριά του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ....Θα έδεναν τα νησος, θα εφευγαν τα άλλα τρία, και θα σου λεγαν, γιατι δεν μας βάλατε πρώτους.....τρέχα γύρευε!!!!

----------


## giannisk88

> Σήμερα κατέβηκα στον Πειραιά να παραλάβω την μητέρα μου που ερχόνταν με το Νησος Μυκονος.
> Το πλοίο στις 4 ήταν έξω απο το λιμάνι.
> Αλλα κάποιοι φρόντισαν να δέσει στις 5+
> Στις 3 περιπου ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία αποδεξαμενισμού του Επτάνησος .Κοντά στις 4 το πλοίο μανουβράριζε με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί το Μυκονος να μπει.
> Στις 4.30 τελικά το Επτάνησος αναχώρησε.
> Στην συνέχεια αναχώρησαν το Ιεράπετρα ,το Highspeed 5 και το Speedrunner 3.
> 
> Να χαρώ λιμεναρχείο και τράφικ.
> Είναι δυνατόν την στιγμή που περιμένεις 2 πλοία (το μύκονος και το χίος) να ξεκινάς αποδεξαμενισμό ??


Πιστεύω πως παίζουν ρόλο τα συμφέροντα και εκεί.....
Είναι παράλογο να αφήνεις 2 πλοία έξω απο το λιμάνι να περιμένουν εναν αποδεξαμενισμό όπως και να το δείς.
Για 20 λεπτά δηλαδή που θα έμπαιναν τα 2 και θα εβγαιναν τα άλλα 3 θα χάνονταν ο κόσμος?!

----------


## sylver23

Νικο το Επτάνησος δεν είχε κόσμο.Δεξαμενισμό εκανε.
Τα άλλα 3 καλώς έφυγαν καθώς ήταν στις προγραμματισμένες τους ώρες.
Και απο ότι ξέρω αυτά που αναχωρούν παίρνουν προτεραιότητα.
Το όλο θέμα το δημιούργησε το Επτάνησος.
Φυσικά και πιστεύω Γιάννη οτι δεν θα χανόνταν ο κόσμος.Τοσο βιαστικό ήταν δηλ το να φύγει το Επτάνησος?

----------


## Naias II

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει αύριο το πρωί το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *Νavigator of the Seas*, πάνω στο οποίο αναφέρθηκε ότι υπάρχουν έξι επιβάτες οι οποίοι ενδεχομένως να έχουν την γρίπη τύπου Α.

Πηγή:TheSeaNation

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βαπόρι χωρίς φώτα ακυροβολίας στη ράδατου Πειραιά:

ZCZC HA91
131835 UTC AUG 09
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 0377/09
SARONIKOS GULF - PIRAEUS ANCHORAGE
M/V CAPTAIN VALENTIN K. / 3EZN9
ANCHORED IN PSN: 37-53,8N  023-31,9E
WITHOUT ANCHORAGE LIGHTS
DANGEROUS TO NAVIGATION
NNNN

----------


## ndimitr93

> Βαπόρι χωρίς φώτα ακυροβολίας στη ράδατου Πειραιά:
> 
> ZCZC HA91
> 131835 UTC AUG 09
> IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 0377/09
> SARONIKOS GULF - PIRAEUS ANCHORAGE
> M/V CAPTAIN VALENTIN K. / 3EZN9
> ANCHORED IN PSN: 37-53,8N  023-31,9E
> WITHOUT ANCHORAGE LIGHTS
> ...


Το εν λόγω πλοίο είναι αυτό :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!
Το τεραστίων διαστάσεων αδελφό του CELEBRITY SOLTICE, CELEBRITY EQUINOX, θα καταπλεύσει περί ώρα 4:30 στον λιμένα του Πειραιά!! :Surprised: ...Η πρώτη άφιξη του πλοίου στην χώρα μας το οποίο αυτή την στιγμή πήρε τελική πορεία για Πειραιά αφού πέρασε τα Κύθηρα....Παρακαλείτε όποιος ρεπόρτερ του n@utilia.gr να περάσει μία βόλτα από τον Πειραιά αύριο.... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Το Ίλιον ''έκοβε βόλτες'' σήμερα το μεσημέρι...Προσωπικά δεν το έχω δεί άλλη φορά σε κίνηση...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54880

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54881

----------


## karystos

Και πάνω που είπαμε ότι φτάσαμε, μας βγήκε από δεξιά ένα μότορσιπ που δε γύριζε, οπότε γυρίσαμε εμείς κι όταν ξαναγυρίσαμε για τη μπούκα κάνουμε έτσι και τι να δούμε;

Το ORIANA της P & O, οπότε καθίστε στην "κίτρινη" και αναμείνατε

P1.JPG

P2.JPG

Κι από πίσω να άλλα τρία

P3.JPG

Το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ για Αίγινα και στο βάθος το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

P4.JPG

Το HIGHSPEED 3 και η πιλοτίνα

P5.JPG

----------


## karystos

Πολλά γκάζια

P6.JPG

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σε αρίστη κατάσταση

P7.JPG

P8.JPG

Με μπάντες

P9.JPG

Και τη μία τσιμινιέρα να καπνίζει. Η άλλη φαίνεται είναι ταπωμένη. Εδώ καπνίζει όμως το ORIANA η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ δε θα καπνίζει.

P10.JPG

----------


## karystos

Μπήκαμε κι εμείς κι από πίσω μια κολχίδα και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

P11.JPG

Τα δύο αδέλφια μαζί

P12.JPG

Το ΛΑΤΩ ξεφορτώνει από το ημερήσιο από τον πλωριό καταπέλτη για πιο γρήγορα.

P13.JPG

Το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ γέρνει ελαφρώς

P14.JPG

ΛΑΤΩ και ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι

P15.JPG

----------


## karystos

Και για το τέλος Η ΠΛΩΡΗ. 

P16.JPG

----------


## Naias II

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!
> Το τεραστίων διαστάσεων αδελφό του CELEBRITY SOLTICE, CELEBRITY EQUINOX, θα καταπλεύσει περί ώρα 4:30 στον λιμένα του Πειραιά!!...Η πρώτη άφιξη του πλοίου στην χώρα μας το οποίο αυτή την στιγμή πήρε τελική πορεία για Πειραιά αφού πέρασε τα Κύθηρα....Παρακαλείτε όποιος ρεπόρτερ του n@utilia.gr να περάσει μία βόλτα από τον Πειραιά αύριο....:wink:


Ήρθε τελικά  :Confused: 
Σύμφωνα με το *TheSeaNation* αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 16 Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## Leo

Φυσικάκαι ήρθς, υπάρχει θέμα για το πλοίο... δες το και θα πειστείς

----------


## Naias II

Ναι όντως,έχεις τραβήξει και μια όμορφη χρυσαφένια φωτογραφία  :Very Happy: 
Έτσι όπως το δημοσίευσαν έδιναν την εντύπωση παρθενικής άφιξης.
Απουσίαζα και το καλοκαίρι και βλέπετε έχασα γεγονότα.

----------


## LocoRoco

Αναλυτικά από την σελίδα του ΟΛΠ,υπάρχει σε excel
αρχειάκι όλο το schedule αφίξεων κρουαζιεροπλοίων
που είναι προγραμματισμένα για τους επόμενους μήνες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.olp.gr/GR_PDF/Eksipiretis...era/K18S09.xls  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται:

Την Τρίτη 10.11 προβλέπεται να πλεύσει στον Πειραιά το εκπαιδευτικό Brasil του Βραζιλιάνικου Ναυτικού  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Οι σημερινοί απόλοι των ταχύπλοων από το μεγάλο λιμάνι, σύμφωνα με τις άδειες αναχώρισης  από το Τράφικ, είχαν φθείνουσα αριθμιτική σειρά 5, 4, 3.... :Wink: 

highspeeds.JPG

----------


## Notis

Από το http://www.kerdos.gr  :


Η πλωτή έκθεση των χωρών της Μεσογείου προερχόμενη από τη Λιβύη πραγματοποιείται στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο SAMSON το οποίο θα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το Σάββατο 3 Οκτωβρίου 2009.


Όπως ανακοίνωσε το Αραβοελληνικό Επιμελητηρίο Εμπορίου και Αναπτύξεως η έκθεση περιλαμβάνει διάφορους κλάδους της Λιβύης όπως βιομηχανικούς - εμπορικούς - μορφωτικούς - βιοτεχνικούς - οικονομικούς , και με τη συμμετοχή πολλών κοινωφελών οργανισμών του τομέα της λαϊκής τέχνης και εκθέσεις φωτογραφιών και θα παραμείνει ανοικτή για το κοινό από τις 12:00 το μεσημέρι μέχρι τις 19:00 το βράδυ.

Σημειώνεται ότι δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη γνωστό σε ποια πύλη θα αράξει το κρουαζιερόπλοιο, γι αυτό περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το θέμα οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να ανζητήσουν στο Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά.




Γνωρίζουμε ποιό είναι αυτό το κρουαζερόπλοιο;

----------


## giorgos....

το THOMSON CELEEBRATION αναχώρησε σήμερα το μεσημέρι γύρω στις 15:30.
PA070014...jpg

----------


## Trakman

¶ψογη λήψη κόντρα σε ήλιο!! Μπράβο Γιώργο!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο. η αλήθεια είναι πως αν δεν έχεις αυτό το πρόσθετο που κουμπώνει γύρω απο το φακό είναι ζόρικα τα πράγματα με τον ήλιο κόντρα.. και εγώ δεν το έχω.. ακόμα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Κυριακή 11 Οκτώβρη

Την κήρυξη νέας 48ωρης απεργίας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά αποφάσισε ομόφωνα σήμερα η Ομοσπονδία Λιμενεργατών, η οποία ζητά να επανεξεταστεί η συμφωνία για την ανάθεση της χρήσης του σταθμού εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στην κινεζική πολυεθνική εταιρεία COSCO.

Ναυτεμπορική

Κυριακή 11 Οκτώβρη

Νέα 48ωρη απεργία, για αύριο Δευτέρα, 12 Οκτωβρίου και μεθαύριο Τρίτη, 13 Οκτωβρίου, αποφάσισαν σήμερα η Ομοσπονδία Μονίμων Υπαλλήλων Λιμένων Ελλάδας -ΟΜΥΛΕ- και η Ένωση Λιμενεργατών με κύριο αίτημα το "πάγωμα" της σύμβασης εγκατάστασης στο ΣΕΜΠΟ Νέου Ικονίου της κινεζικής εταιρείας Cosco.
 Στην ανακοίνωσή τους οι 1.500 λιμενεργάτες καλούν την κυβέρνηση να λάβει άμεσες και δραστικές πρωτοβουλίες ώστε να "παγώσει" η εγκατάσταση των Κινέζων στο πρώτο εμπορικό λιμάνι της χώρας, ενώ επισημαίνουν ότι διεκδικούν να υπάρξει αναστροφή της εκποίησης του κερδοφόρου και με αναπτυξιακές δυνατότητες Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβοτίων.

Ναυτεμπορική


*Δευτέρα 12 Οκτώβρη

Λιμάνι Πειραιά: Τεστ στην αγορά με τη νέα 48ωρη απεργία* 

Σε νέο κύκλο απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων από πλευράς εργαζομένων οδήγησε το αδιέξοδο της περασμένης Παρασκευής, στις διαδοχικές συναντήσεις που είχαν στο υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας στελέχη της Cosco Pacific και των συνδικαλιστικών εκπροσώπων των εργαζομένων στα λιμάνια.

Περισσότερα......: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## sylver23

*Κατσέλη για αρμοδιότητες του πρώην ΥΕΝΑΝΠ*

Περισσότερα...
Ναυτεμπορική

*Διάλογος επαναδιαπραγμάτευσης της συμφωνίας με την Cosco*

Περισσότερα...
Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## sylver23

Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης για τον Πειραιά...

15/10/2009

*Προς επαναδιαπραγμάτευση με όρο να ανοίξει το Λιμάνι**

Πειραιάς: Εν αναμονή της λύσης στο αδιέξοδο*

*Ειδικό καθεστώς συνδιαχείρισης στον ΟΛΠ προτείνει ο ΕΣΠ* 

Πηγή και για τα τρία αρθρα :Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## sylver23

*Αναστολή κινητοποιήσεων αποφάσισαν οι λιμενεργάτες.*

*Ανοίγει και πάλι το λιμάνι*

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

*Ικανοποίηση Λ. Κατσέλη για τη λήξη της απεργίας*

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Naias II

Τη σύμβαση που είχε η ιταλοελβετική MSC με τον ΟΛΠ για την αποκλειστική μεταφορά conteiners στον ΣΕΜΠΟ Ν. Ικονίου κατήγγειλε την Πέμπτη με επιστολή της στην υπό παραίτηση διοίκηση του Οργανισμού η ξένη ναυτιλομεταφορική εταιρία.
Πάντως, να επισημανθεί ότι με την καταγγελία της σύμβασης η COSCO βρίσκεται προ απροόπτου καθώς στην εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του ΣΕΜΠΟ Ν. Ικονίου είχε συνυπολογισθεί και το μεταφορικό έργο της ιταλοελβετικής MSC.

Περισσότερα *εδώ* και *εδώ*

----------


## Asterias

Δε νομίζω οτι αποχωρεί με την εννοια που παρουσιάζεται στα μέσα. Κοινώς δεν φεύγει και πάει αλλού. Όπως φαίνεται η MSC διακόπτει τη σύμβαση με τον ΟΛΠ ΑΕ, πιστεύω πως θα συντάξει νέα σύμβαση με την Cosco (όπως αναφέρουν άλλα δημοσιεύματα καθώς και οι δηλώσεις της Υπουργού) και η συνέχεια ποια είναι? οτι ο ΟΛΠ ΑΕ μέσο της σύμβασης που έχει με τη Cosco και πάλι θα κερδίζει με τα συμφωνηθέντα ποσοστά επί των εσόδων της Cosco.

----------


## Asterias

Επειδή το θέμα το παρακολουθώ ιδιαίτερα στενά θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να μαζέψω όλα τα σχετικά δημοσιεύματα σε αυτό το thread. Η υπόθεση από την επιχειρηματική της σκοπία έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον με εξαιρετικά διδάγματα. Από το 2001 και έπειτα ο ΟΛΠ ΑΕ έχει διαγράψει πολλές σημαντικές σελίδες τόσο στη δική του Ιστορία όσο και στην Ιστορία της Χώρας μας.

----------


## Asterias

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1732244

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/port...katseli-09.htm

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/port...i-afthinon.htm

----------


## Naias II

Νέες καπνοδόχοι για το μέγαρο :mrgreen:

026.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Νέες καπνοδόχοι για το μέγαρο :mrgreen:
> 
> 026.jpg


¶ψογος. Πολύ ευρηματικό.

----------


## Naias II

Και όπως βλέπουμε συνεχίζεται η αντικατάσταση καπνοδόχων και στις υπόλοιπες εγκαταστάσεις του ΟΛΠ :lol:

039.jpg

----------


## Naias II

*Από αύριο αναλαμβάνει η COSCO*

----------


## sylver23

O παρακάτω αλήτης που περιφέρεται στον κόκκινο φάρο ,μόνο αλητάκος δεν είναι.
Απο ότι άκουσα απο κάποιους ψαράδες ανήκει στο πλήρωμα του καταμαράν που ήταν δεμένο εκεί για καιρό (του Ιλιον αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
το οποίο δεν τον βρήκε όταν αναχωρούσε για δωδεκάνησα..

PB028990.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ααα το κακόμοιρο..... :Sad:

----------


## Naias II

Λιμάνι Πειραιά με πλοία λίγο από όλα

----------


## Apostolos

Εχει γίνει η μασκότ μας!

cat.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Βρε παίδες ο γάτος είναι καλομαθημένος με τέτοια κοιλιά θα έτρωγε 4 κονσέρβες την ημέρα.
Τώρα θα καλοτρώει άραγε; Αν δεν γυρίσει το πλήρωμα έγκαιρα θα βαρέσει βιολιά  :Razz: 
Ελπίζουμε να τον ταίζουν οι ψαράδες  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Το γατί στέκεται StBy και με το που βγάζουν ψαράκι ορμάει!

----------


## sylver23

Επίσης υπάρχουν άτομα που του πηγαίνουν κονσέρβα..

Αν γνωρίζει κανείς την εταιρία μήπως να κάναμε κανένα τηλ να δούμε αν όντως τους ανήκει και να τον στείλουμε τον καυμένο σπίτι του?

----------


## nautical96

ας δουμε την χθεσινη κίνιση στον Πειραιά

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε και κάτι διαφορετικό! Το πρώτο Drift Show στον Πειραιά διεξάγετε σήμερα και αύριο στην ακτή Ξαβέρη! Το θέαμα καταπληκτικό, τα αυτοκίνητα ακούγονται σε όλη την πόλη και η αδρεναλίνη χτυπά κόκκινο όταν η μυρωδιά του καμένου λάστιχου, το κροτάλισμα των V κινητήρων και το σκάσιμο της σκαστρας του turbo σε τρελαίνει!

Μερικά στιγμιότυπα! 

DRIFT3.jpg
DRIFT4.jpg
DRIFT2.jpg
DRIFT1.jpg
drift5.jpg

----------


## Leo

Όντως προτότυπο και άκρως θαλασσινό θέμα Απόστολε! Δεν είχα καμιά αμφιοβολία ότι θα είσουν εκεί σ ένα τέτοιο γεγονός  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Naias II

Απολαμβάνουν και τα βαπόρια το θέαμα. Φαντάζομαι τα υπόλοιπα που δεν βλέπουν, θα γκρινιάζουν..... :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Ας δούμε και κάτι διαφορετικό! Το πρώτο Drift Show στον Πειραιά διεξάγετε σήμερα και αύριο στην ακτή Ξαβέρη! Το θέαμα καταπληκτικό, τα αυτοκίνητα ακούγονται σε όλη την πόλη και η αδρεναλίνη χτυπά κόκκινο όταν η μυρωδιά του καμένου λάστιχου, το κροτάλισμα των V κινητήρων και το σκάσιμο της σκαστρας του turbo σε τρελαίνει!
> 
> Μερικά στιγμιότυπα! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64929
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64930
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64931
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64932
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64933


αποστολε,οι φωτο απο που ειναι τραβηγμενες?? απο το λιονταρι εχει θεα στην "πιστα"???

----------


## polykas

_Kαλό είναι οι αρμόδιοι που παραχωρούν την πίστα να προσέξουν μην πάει κανείς στην θάλασσα και τον μαζεύουν_.

----------


## diagoras

> O παρακάτω αλήτης που περιφέρεται στον κόκκινο φάρο ,μόνο αλητάκος δεν είναι.
> Απο ότι άκουσα απο κάποιους ψαράδες ανήκει στο πλήρωμα του καταμαράν που ήταν δεμένο εκεί για καιρό (του Ιλιον αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
> το οποίο δεν τον βρήκε όταν αναχωρούσε για δωδεκάνησα..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63305


 O αλητακος μια φορα ειχε τον Αγιο Νικολα στην ουρα του και δεν τον εφαγε ενας σκυλος ενος ψαρα μετα απο ενα αγριο κυνηγητο στο κοκκινο

----------


## Apostolos

Οι φώτο ειναι απο τις κερκίδες της πίστας (εισιτήριο 15 ευρώ) και στο χώρο υπήρχαν όλα τα προστατευτικά μέτρα για την αποφυγη ατυχημάτων (πυροσβεστική, ασθενοφόρο, δύτες, σκάφη του ΛΣ και αρκετοί διασώστες). Μιά φορά ειδαμε κάτι τόσο καλά οργανωμένο

----------


## Natsios

Συμφωνα με το αρθρο την Παρασκευή έρχονται οι νέες γερανογέφυρες που θα τοποθετηθούν στο container terminal του ΟΛΠ. 'Ερχονται δια θαλάσσης και θα είναι σίγουρα ένα καταπληκτικό θέαμα για φωτογράφιση

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ψιτττττττττττττττ μάγκες καλησπέρα.¶υριο το πρωι η ναυαρχίδα της MSC,δλδ η φαντασμαγορική MSC SPLENDIDA θα βρισκεται στο λιμάνι σας,αρα ξέρετε τι εριμένουμε!!!!!Αντε σε λίγες μέρες θα την δούμε κ εμείς στο Ηράκλειο!!!!Αναμένουμε...

----------


## Apostolos

Εκεί θα είμαστε!

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα έγινε η παράδοση των νέων γερανογεφυρών!

ZHEN HUA20.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Το Ναυτιλία είναι παντού..._

*Πειραιάς 20-11-2009.*

polykas-6.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ρε παιδιά μήπως αυτός ο, γέρανός να το πώ.. είχε σχέση με τις νέες γερανογέφυρες?

PB230186.jpg
PB230220.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> ρε παιδιά μήπως αυτός ο, γέρανός να το πώ.. είχε σχέση με τις νέες γερανογέφυρες?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66015
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66016


Αυτή είναι πλωτή εξέδρα άντλησης πετρελαίου...τώρα τι δουλειά είχε στο Πέραμα, δεν ξέρω.....

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ητανε για επισκευη στα ναυπηγεια ελευσινας

----------


## dokimakos21

*Οι γερανογεφυρες στο Ικονιο...Βεβαια πλεον βρισκονται κανονικα στον ντοκο....*

PB221350.JPG

----------


## knossos palace

θα ειχε εδιαφερον να δουμε το πως της κατευασαν απο το πλοιο. :Confused:

----------


## ιθακη

μια πανοραμικη του λιμενα,με κινητο,απο τον φαρο....

τα μεγαλα που διακρινοντε απο αριστερα προς δεξια

Ανθη Μαρινα,blue star 2,superfast xii,msc splendida
DSC03217.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Μερικες κινησεις πλοιων απο το λιμανι του Πειραια στις 10.12.09. Λογω μακρινης αποστασης  η ποιοτητα των φωτογραφιων ειναι περιορισμενη.

-Icarus Palace
-Superfast XII
-Adamantios Korais
-Diagoras


icarus palace 10.12.09.jpg

superfast xii 10.12.09.jpg

adamantios korais 10.12.09.jpg

diagoras 10.12.09.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

εχθές στο λιμάνι !!
DSC00060.jpg
(και αυτλη απο κιν)

----------


## Natsios

*Αναλυτικά το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ*

----------


## nkr

Σημερα πρωτοχρονια δυο επικαιρα σημεια στο λιμανι του Πειραια. :Very Happy: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262356502

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262356517

----------


## lavriotis

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2006.

----------


## diagoras

Πειραιας στις 26 Δεκεμβριου 2009 
PEIRAIAS 012.JPG

----------


## SOLSTICE

H Cunard (επιτέλους) ανακοίνωσε το πρόγραμμα για την παγκόσμια κρουαζιέρα του Queen Victoria στην οποία περιλαμβάνεται και ο Πειραιάς! Το πρόγραμμα έχει ως εξής: Πέμπτη 15 Απριλίου 8:00am - 6:00pm.
Δυστυχώς, στην κρουαζιέρα του Queen Mary 2 δεν περιλήφθηκε κανένα λιμάνι της Ελλάδας.

----------


## ορφεας

Σημερα το πρωί έγινε αλλαγή θέσεων μεταξύ του ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ και του ΚΡΗΤΗ I. Ετσι το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ άραξε στην ακτη Κονδυλη και το ΚΡΗΤΗ I διπλα απο τα πλοία της G.A. FERRIES στην ακτή Βασειλιάδη.

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σας ,03 Μαιου του 2009 
_103.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο Πειραιας υπο βροχη 06/12/09

PC050817_resize.JPG

PC050822_resize.JPG

----------


## zozef

> Ο Πειραιας υπο βροχη 06/12/09
> 
> PC050817_resize.JPG
> 
> PC050822_resize.JPG


Kατι το διαφορετικο *Αξιος* ο Νικολας.

----------


## MYTILENE

Το χρειαζόμαστε .......σε πολλά θέματα :Wink: !!!!Μπράβο Νικόλα

----------


## Naias II

*Οι 3 χάριτες*

----------


## Naias II

Αναχώρηση Αριστόβουλου,υπό τα βλέματα Λατούς και Έλυρου  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Στην μικρή μόνιμη δεξαμενή το Ρ/Κ Μάτσας Στάρ και στην μεγάλη το Επτάνησος.*

----------


## ορφεας

Πειραιάς 4/1/2010.
dodecanisos.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θανο συγνωμη που βαζω ακριβως κατω απο την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια σου μονο που αυτη η φωτογραφια μονο φρεσκια εχει νοημα. Επειδη λοιπον τις προηγουμενες μερες ειδαμε πολλες παπιες σε αυτο το θεμα, να τα παλι τα παπακια στη σειρα!!! Κατα σειρα απο κατω προς τα πανω Superfast XII, Blue Star 2, Festos Palace, Blue Star Naxos, Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος, Πρεβελης, Λατω, Ελυρος, Μυτιληνη !!! Καλο τους ταξιδι. :Wink: 

Ta papakia sti seira 25_2_2010.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Τώρα μου κέντρισες το ενδιαφέρον να ανοίξω το AIS...  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα υπολοιπα στο θεμα Πειραιας-Ηρακλειο, για ριξε μια ματια σε XII και Φαιστος!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για να μην τα ψάχνετε, τα ποστ με την έξοδο των μυρίων, μεταφέρθηκε εδώ.

----------


## Naias II

_Κρήτη Ι & Ελ.Βενιζέλος_

_Για όλους τους φίλους_

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πρωί!!!

----------


## ιθακη

2 γιγαντες σημερα στον ΟΛΠ
costa magica vs splendour of the seas

gigantes.jpg


και απο χθεσηνη (12-04-10) επισκεψη στο λιμανι...
bob vs andromeda

bob.jpg

kai zenith vs fd 17

souza 17.jpg

εμενα αυτο που μου κανει περιεργια ειναι πως η αστυνομια απαγορευει τις κοντρες στα λιαμανκια,ενω τις σουζες στο μεγαλο λιμανι δεν τις κυνηγαει...:mrgreen:

----------


## britanis

from the 60&acute;s

----------


## vinman

*''Ο μεγάλος'' με το ''πιτσιρίκι''....
Ελ.Βενιζέλος και Ιονίς πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβρη στον Πειραιά φωτογραφημένα πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85852

----------


## diagoras

> *''Ο μεγάλος'' με το ''πιτσιρίκι''....*
> *Ελ.Βενιζέλος και Ιονίς πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβρη στον Πειραιά φωτογραφημένα πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85852


 Χωραει το Ιονις ανετα στο γκαραζ του Λευτερη :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

Συνωστισμός στο μεγάλο λιμάνι λόγο της απεργίας, το blue star 1 έδεσε στον προλιμένα καθώς στο λιμάνι βρίσκονται ήδη το blue star 2 και το blue Horizon και σε λίγες ώρες και το Διαγόρας, όλος ο στόλος της Blue Star μαζί ( εκτός απο το Superferry II που είναι την Ραφήνα)

----------


## Leo

Επίσης το Λισσός πήγε στον ¶γιο Διονύση και έρχεται και το Ιεράπετρα Λ το απόγευμα. Τα μεσάσνυχτα δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ ποιος θα φύγει πρώτος!!!! :Very Happy:  Χαμός...

----------


## vinman

> Επίσης το Λισσός πήγε στον ¶γιο Διονύση και έρχεται και το Ιεράπετρα Λ το απόγευμα. Τα μεσάσνυχτα δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ ποιος θα φύγει πρώτος!!!! Χαμός...


...ωραία νύχτα για φωτογραφίσεις η σημερινή... :Razz:

----------


## ιθακη

καλα τα λετε cpt leo και Μανο....εκτος τον πλοιων μας κοιτατε τι γινεται στον ΟΛΠ...ειναι το Minerva,to musica και το Armonia οτι περασε τα φαναρια....αυτα αραγε τι θα κανουν???

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το λιμάνι είναι ότι πρέπει για αεροφωτογραφία!!! Δεν συμφωνείτε???

----------


## opelmanos

> Σήμερα το λιμάνι είναι ότι πρέπει για αεροφωτογραφία!!! Δεν συμφωνείτε???


 Aντε βρές τα λεφτά να νοικιάσουμε ένα ελικόπτερο να πάμε για φωτογράφιση!!:lol:

----------


## Rocinante

Ο Leo ειαι γνωστος αθλητης του αλεξιπτωτου πλαγιας.
Θα τον ανεβασουμε στο Αιγαλεω και θα τον σπρωξουμε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ιθακη

τελικα παιδια πρωτο εκοψε το νημα των αναχωρησεων το Blue star 2 στις 00:20,ακολουθησε το λισσος,και μετα το Blue star Naxos,το Φαιστος παλας,o Διαγορας και 12:44 εβελε μπρος και το sfxii

----------


## zozef

Οι φωτογραφιες που ειναι?

----------


## ιθακη

γιατι νομιζεις οτι ξερω πως μπορω να βγαλω φωτο το ais(απο το ais τα παρακολουθουσα οχι απο το λιμανι)????

----------


## hayabusa

φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι εννοεί προφανώς, όχι από το AIS  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

οχι βεβαια,δεν την παλευα να κατσω και το βραδυ στο λιμανι μετα απο τοσες ωρες δουλειας...μονο για ενα πλοιο το εκανα και θα το ξαναεκανα ευχαριστως

[offtopic]πραγματικα,αυτο το κολπακι που κανουν πολοι εδω μεσα,που βγαζουν φωτο το ais πως γινετε??? [/offtopic]

----------


## vinman

*Μπλού Στάρ 1 και Λισσός ''έκοψαν'' στα δύο το λιμάνι χθές για λίγο κατά τη διάρκεια που μανουβράριζαν ταυτόχρονα..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87133

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87134

----------


## captain

_“Βροχή” πέφτουν τα εξώδικα για την απομάκρυνση των ανενεργών πλοίων της GA Ferries και της SAOS που παραμένουν δεμένα εδώ και μήνες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά._ 

_Η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ αποφάσισε να προχωρήσει στην απομάκρυνση όλων αυτών των πλοίων προκειμένου να απελευθερώσει ενόψει της θερινής περιόδου θέσεις πρυμνοδέτησης στο επιβατικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά._ 

_Ο Οργανισμός, όπως επισημαίνει και σε ανακοίνωσή του, εστάλησαν εξώδικα εξαντλώντας όλες τις διαβουλεύσεις και διαδικασίες που απαιτεί ο νόμος, προτού αποφασίσει να απομακρύνει όλα τα ανενεργά πλοία που βρίσκονται στο κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά, δημιουργώντας κινδύνους στη ναυσιπλοΐα. Τα ανενεργά και επικίνδυνα πλοία -όπως αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση του οργανισμού- είναι: Tζετ Φέρρυ Ένα, Μιλένα, Δημητρούλα, Νταλιάνα, Ανθή-Μαρίνα, Ροδάνθη, Ρομίλντα, Μαρίνα, Παναγία Αγιάσου, Μακεδονία._ 

_Τα πιο πάνω πλοία θα μεταφερθούν σε ασφαλή αγκυροβόλιο και θα συνεχίσουν να φυλάσσονται μέχρι την εκποίησή τους._ 

_Στην ανακοίνωση του ο ΟΛΠ αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα:_ 

_“Με σειρά Εξώδικων Προσκλήσεων του Προέδρου και Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κ. Γιώργου Ανωμερίτη και αφού εξαντλήθηκαν όλες οι διαβουλεύσεις και διαδικασίες, αποφασίσθηκε η άμεση απομάκρυνση μέχρι τις 10 Μαΐου 2010 όλων των ανενεργών πλοίων, που βρίσκονται στον θαλάσσιο χώρο του Κεντρικού Λιμένα Πειραιά._ 

_Οι προσκλήσεις απομάκρυνσης εκδόθηκαν μετά τη γνωμοδότηση της αρμόδιας Επιτροπής, βάσει της οποίας τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία «δημιουργούν κίνδυνο στη ναυσιπλοΐα και απειλούν να προσβάλλουν το περιβάλλον» σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3 του Ν. 2881/2001._ 

_Μετά την πάροδο άπρακτης της πιο πάνω προθεσμίας τα πλοία θα αναλάβει να τα απομακρύνει ο ΟΛΠ με ευθύνη και δαπάνη της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας εκάστου πλοίου, στην οποία θα καταλογισθεί σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις περί είσπραξης δημοσίων εσόδων και του Ν. 2881/2001»._

Πηγή: http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=958306

----------


## zozef

Στο μεσαιο του λοιπουν τα μουστακια
NEA 098NA.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Στο μεσαιο του λοιπουν τα μουστακια
> NEA 098NA.jpg


Πραγματικά εξαιρετική φωτογραφία zozef!!!!!!!

----------


## nautical96

> Στο μεσαιο του λοιπουν τα μουστακια
> NEA 098NA.jpg


Σπάνια φωτογραφία...σε ευχαρηστουμε πολύ!!!!

----------


## cataman

Το πολωνέζικο ιστιοφόρο Dar Młodzieży δεμένο χθές το απόγευμα δίπλα από τον ΟΛΠ.

DSCF0367.JPG
DSCF0368.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

το φαινόμενο της πάπιας με τα παπάκια ξαναχτύπησε αυτή τη φορά λίγο πιο ανοιχτά.. ένα μικρό τρενάκι έχουν στήσει το blue star naxos, το nissos mykonos, το artemis και το nissos chios..

Capture_11.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλη σας νυχτα
NEA 097NA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αφιερωμένη στους απανταχού καραβολάτρες και στον κύριο ή κυρίους της φωτογραφίας  :Razz: :evil: Βρε που τον ξέρω που τον ξέρω....

DSCN6537karavo.jpg

----------


## zozef

> Αφιερωμένη στους απανταχού καραβολάτρες και στον κύριο ή κυρίους της φωτογραφίας :evil: Βρε που τον ξέρω που τον ξέρω....
> 
> DSCN6537karavo.jpg


Δεν πατε στην ΕΛ.ΑΣ να κανετε κανενα σεμιναριο μπας και πιασει κανενα τρομοκρατη!!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Τί γίνεται βρε παιδιά με την απομάκρυνση των 9 παροπλισμένων από το μεγάλο λιμάνι?Μεθαύριο δευτέρα 10/5 εκπνέει η προθεσμία που είχε δώσει ο ΟΛΠ στους κατόχους των πλοίων.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αφιερωμένη στους απανταχού καραβολάτρες και στον κύριο ή κυρίους της φωτογραφίας :evil: Βρε που τον ξέρω που τον ξέρω....
> 
> DSCN6537karavo.jpg


Με τσακωσες!!αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....Και με καταλαβες κιολας!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τα καλύτερα σε e-mail.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Οταν υπαρχουν οι απεργιες(05.05.2010) προσφερονται τα πλοια για νυκτερινες φωτογραφισεις...!!*
*Η οικογενεια Blue Star (τα παιδια) ...* 

*P5051096.jpg*

*...και ο Μεγαλος Λευτερης και η μικρη ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ...*

P5051119.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

11-05-10 17:00 στον προλιμενα,το equinox ξεκουραζετε μαζι με την Αριαδνη και το grand celebration αποχωρει...

DSCN2808-1.jpg

----------


## zozef

> *Οταν υπαρχουν οι απεργιες(05.05.2010) προσφερονται τα πλοια για νυκτερινες φωτογραφισεις...!!*
> *Η οικογενεια Blue Star (τα παιδια) ...* 
> 
> *P5051096.jpg*
> 
> *...και ο Μεγαλος Λευτερης και η μικρη ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ...*
> 
> P5051119.jpg


Η οικογενεια Blue Star απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια
NEA 074NA.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Η οικογενεια Blue Star απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια
> NEA 074NA.jpg


Ευγε zozef :Very Happy: 
Ακομη μια καταπληκτικη φωτο!!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> _αποφασίσθηκε η άμεση απομάκρυνση μέχρι τις 10 Μαΐου 2010 όλων των ανενεργών πλοίων, που βρίσκονται στον θαλάσσιο χώρο του Κεντρικού Λιμένα Πειραιά._ 
>  Πηγή: http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=958306


Στην Ελλάδα τελικά μόνο στα λόγια είμαστε καλοί... Και θαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθα.....  :Wink:  Με τόσα μπαταρισμένα πλοία εκεί μέσα θέλουν να φτιάξουν και σύγχρονες υποδομές για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια..

----------


## gpap2006

Πραγματικά η υπόθεση αυτή είναι για να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου. Ο Ανωμερίτης του ΟΛΠ έβγαλε μια ανακοίνωση περί απομάκρυνσης μέχρι 10/5 κι από δω παν κι άλλοι. πέρασε η προθεσμίς και όλα είναι όπως πριν..ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## vageliss23

Έχει αναφερθεί παλιότερα ότι η στάθμευση μέσα στο λιμάνι απαγορεύεται. Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές θέσεις κάτω από το πρώην υπουργείο(δίπλα στο Σούπερφαστ δηλαδή), σαφώς οριοθετημένες και διαγραμμισμένες και δε θυμάμαι να υπάρχει πινακίδα.

Αν το αφήσεις εκεί παίζει να σε γράψουν;

----------


## Leo

Να είσαι βέβαιος ότι κάθε μέρα που περνάει θα σου αφήνουν κι ένα μαγικό ρόζ χαρτάκι..... Κυρίως σε περιόδους αιχμή. Κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε!

----------


## hayabusa

απλά προς ενημέρωση να πούμε ότι παρά τις εξαγγελίες του ΟΛΠ τα παροπλισμένα πλοία βρίσκονται ακόμη στο λιμάνι.

----------


## vageliss23

> Να είσαι βέβαιος ότι κάθε μέρα που περνάει θα σου αφήνουν κι ένα μαγικό ρόζ χαρτάκι..... Κυρίως σε περιόδους αιχμή. Κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε!


Απλώς η απορία μου είναι ότι οι θέσεις κάτω από το Υπουργείο φαίνεται να είναι σαφώς διαγραμμισμένες. Πως μπορούν να κόψουν κλήσεις εκεί;

----------


## Naias II

> απλά προς ενημέρωση να πούμε ότι παρά τις εξαγγελίες του ΟΛΠ τα παροπλισμένα πλοία βρίσκονται ακόμη στο λιμάνι.


Α ρε Cosco που χάθηκε!

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κίνηση στο λιμάνι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....

----------


## φανούλα

Μιας και μιλάμε συνέχεια γι αυτά, ας τα δούμε και λίγο κιόλας!

DSCN2301.JPG

----------


## sylver23

> Απλώς η απορία μου είναι ότι οι θέσεις κάτω από το Υπουργείο φαίνεται να είναι σαφώς διαγραμμισμένες. Πως μπορούν να κόψουν κλήσεις εκεί;


Οι θεσεις αυτες χρησιμοποιουνται μονο οταν εχει αφιξη ή αναχωρηση καποιο πλοιο που δενει κοντα , ωστε να παρκαρουν ιχ που ειτε αποβιβαζουν ατομα που ταξιδευουν ειτε αναμενουν ταξιδιωτες. Σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση το ιχ το συντροφευει τό ροζ χαρτακι.. Παραλογο θεωρω φυσικα οτι το λιμανι δν εχει παρκινγκ ελευθερο

----------


## DimitrisT

Προγραμματισμένες αφίξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων από 20/5 ως 31/8
http://www.olp.gr/GR_PDF/Eksipiretis...ra/K21MA10.xls

----------


## Super Jet

Αρα το maggelan δεν θα ερθει...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μπορεί να διαμαρτυρόμαστε συνέχεια για τα παροπλισμένα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτές οι εικόνες που αντικρίζουν οι τουρίστες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι πολύ χειρότερες και πολύ πιο ντροπιαστικές.

----------


## diagoras

Οταν το βραδακυ πεφτει στο μεγαλο λιμανι 
133.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστο θεάμα Γιώργο, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι μόνο το δικό μας λιμάνι είναι έτσι. Κάτι μου λέει ότι παρόμοια εικόνα θα παρουσιάζουν και άλλα Ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια με μεγάλη κίνηση.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Δε διαφωνώ Θανάση. Πρέπει, στα λιμάνια που υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα, να βρίσκεται και κάποιος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης, γιατί η εικόνα δεν είναι ωραία.  Για μένα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είδα τόσα σκουπίδια στα νερά του λιμανιού και απογοητεύτηκα. Από τη μια τα παροπλισμένα, από την άλλη τα σκουπίδια να επιπλέουν. Αν προσέξεις, τα περισσότερα σκουπίδια που επιπλέουν είναι μπουκαλάκια, πακέτα τσιγάρων, διάφορες συσκευασίες και πολλά άλλα... Δεν, μπορούμε να μετακινήσουμε τα πλοία, αλλά τουλάχιστον ας διατηρήσουμε το λιμάνι καθάρο. Και εννοείται πως δεν το λέω για μένα και για σένα και για όλους όσους αγαπάνε τη θάλασσα. Το λέω γι' αυτούς που ενώ ο κάδος είναι δίπλα τους προτιμάνε να πετάξουν τα σκουπίδια τους στη θάλασσα.

(Το οικολογικό μνμ της ημέρας :Very Happy: )

----------


## Thanasis89

Χρειάζεται κι αυτό το μήνυμα Γιώργο, χρειάζεται... Γιατί δείχνουμε σαν να έχουμε λύσει όλα τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματά μας και αυτό το αφήνουμε σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου πάντως. Είναι ίδια δραματική εικόνα που βλέπουμε και στους δρόμους, μόνο που εκεί δεν επιπλέουν... 

Δεύτερο οικολογικό μήνυμα της ημέρας  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

"Στο λιμανι του Πειραια τα πλοια για Σπετσες και Αργοσαρωνικο δεν  αναχωρουν γιατι αλλα πλοια εχουν αποκλεισει το λιμανι."


ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/06...post_6506.html

----------


## Super Jet

οντως! ΤΟ VENUS I ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ειναι εξω απο το λιμανι.

----------


## speedrunner

*Breaking News: Αποκλείστηκε το λιμάνι του  Πειραιά-Νέα προβλήματα για κρουαζιέρα και ακτοπλοϊα

*
Νέο έμφραγμα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά δημιουργεί σοβαρά προβλήματα σε  κρουαζιέρα και ακτοπλοϊα.

Όπως μας ενημέρωσε το Λιμενικό περίπου 100 μηχανότρατες και γρι-γρι  απέκλεισαν το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Αιτία είναι μία οδηγία του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης  στην οποία αντιτίθονται  οι ιδιοκτήτες μηχανότρατων.

Λόγω του αποκλεισμού δεν θα αποπλεύσει το  "Speedrunner 4" με 351  επιβάτες που είχε δρομολόγιο στις στις 12.00 καθώς και το   "Νήσος  Μύκονος".

Επίσης, δεν φεύγουν δύο κρουαζιερόπλοια με προγραμματισμένο απόπλου στις  14.00. Πρόκειται για τα  το "Costa Victoria" και  "Shape Fire" ενώ   στις 18.00  είναι προγραμματισμένος ο απόπλους και τρίτου  κρουαζιερόπλοιου.
Στις 15.00 έχει κατάπλου το Blue Star.
Πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στον Αργοσαρωινικό με το "Ποσειδών Ελλάς" που δεν  απέπλευσε.
Επίσης,  το "Φαιδρα" ερχόμενα από την  Αίγινα είναι  έξω από το λιμάνι  καθώς και το ε/γ-ο/γ "Ελ.Βενιζέλος".

Kαι στο Βόλο 30 μηχανότρατες απέκλεισαν το λιμάνι.

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11953

----------


## Super Jet

τι ακριχως ειναι οι μηχανότρατες και γρι-γρι; (συγνωμη για το off topic).

----------


## speedrunner

Το Φαίδρα φαίνεται να πηγαίνει προς Κερατσίνι για να αποβιβάσει(?) τον Κόσμο!!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

....αργησαν κατα μία μερα...!!!
Καλα που προλαβα και το σκασα χτες...!!! :Razz:

----------


## Super Jet

επεισης το πρεβελης αραξε εκει που αραζει ο Αγιος Γεωργιος!!! 

 την ιδια τυχη με το VENUS I εχει και το FLYING DOLFING XV!

Το VENUS I φαινεται να πηγαινει στο κερατσίνι ( με καθε επιφιλαξη).

----------


## speedrunner

> επεισης το πρεβελης αραξε εκει που αραζει ο Αγιος Γεωργιος!!! 
> 
>  την ιδια τυχη με το VENUS I εχει και το FLYING DOLFING XV!
> 
> Το VENUS I φαινεται να πηγαινει στο κερατσίνι ( με καθε επιφιλαξη).



Το Πρέβελης είναι εκεί απο την Δευτέρα λόγο της απεργίας

----------


## Super Jet

ααα οκ δεν το ηξερα.επεισης  το νεφελη και το flying dolfing xvii βρίσκονται με χαμιλη ταχύτητα εξω απο το λιμανι.

----------


## Amorgos66

....παντως στο Blue Star Paros που ειναι 1.30 ωρα πριν φτασει στο λιμάνι δεν εχει ανακοινωθει τιποτα ακομα,:arrow:απο οτι έμαθα εκ των εσω....:shock:!!!

----------


## Super Jet

Ισως παει και αυτο στο περαμα ή στο κερατσινι.

----------


## lostromos

Ψαράδικα έχουν κλείσει το λιμάνι σήμερα. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?



και άλλη μία...

----------


## lostromos

Τη Κική την αγαπώ, μα μ' αρέσει κι η Κωκώ..



Εσείς ποιά προτιμάτε?

----------


## Super Jet

Λογικα φηγαν τα ψαροκαικα διοτι το απολον ελλας, blue star paros, flying cat 1 , venus i Και flying dolfing xvii μπηκαν στο λιμανι!!!
επεισης το speedrunner4 αναχωρισε.
Επεισης αναχωρισαν τα Νησος Μυκονος και Blue Horizon καθως και ο Αγιος Γεωργιος.

----------


## lostromos

Δεν έφυγαν (μέχρι τις 7.00μμ που ήμουν Πειραιά), απλώς ρεμετζάρισαν σε δυάδες στους ντόκους που δένουν τα κ/ζ, για να ανοίξουν τη δίοδο από/προς το λιμάνι.
¶γνωστο τι θα κάνουν αύριο.

----------


## Leo

Σε 4άδες ήταν τελικά τα μικρά τρεχαντήρια κατά τις 20.00 (στη θέση του Aegean Pearl/Zenith αλλά και πλησίον της ΠΥ) που περασα εγώ. Η κίνηση των αφιξο-αναχωρήσεων μέσα στο λιμάνι είναι πολύ αργή από όλα τα πλοία, ώστε να μην προξενηθούν ζημιές στις ντάνες των μικτών ψαράδικων.

----------


## polykas

Mία σημερινή φωτογραφία του Πειραιά για τον φίλο DeepBlue.. :Very Happy: 

polykas 6778-.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Σημερινες απο τον Πειραια.
pir.JPG
pir 1.JPG

----------


## Leo

Η απελευθέρωση της ακτπλοΐας, σκηνές αλοφροσύνης έξω από τον Πειραιά...
Προηγήθηκαν Νεφέλη, Highspeed 5 & Superjet, ενώ ακολούθησαν ΒΣ Ιθάκη, Φοίβος, Σπιντράννερ ΙΙΙ & ΙV.

DSCN9247polla.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Νήσος Μύκονος - Σούπερφαστ ΧΙΙ,την περασμένη Παρασκευή!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94464

----------


## Super Jet

Γιαααα δειτε εδω.

----------


## hayabusa

οποτε οπλίστε τις μηχανές για να τα δούμε και από το ΝΜΔ.
παρεμπιπτόντως γράφοντας εκποίηση να υποθέσω πως εννοεί ότι θα τα στείλουνε για σκραπ;

----------


## Leo

> οποτε οπλίστε τις μηχανές για να τα δούμε και από το ΝΜΔ.
> παρεμπιπτόντως γράφοντας εκποίηση να υποθέσω πως εννοεί ότι θα τα στείλουνε για σκραπ;


Όλα τα σενάρια είναι μέσα,  τα περισσότερα κέρδη θα προτιμηθούν....

----------


## gpap2006

Από τα 4 παροπλισμένα που βρίσκονται στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη ΜΟΝΟ το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ θα μπορούσε να ξαναταξιδέψει και αυτό μετά από πολλές επισκευές. Τα άλλα 3 (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ) μόνο για καρφίτσες κάνουν πλέον..

----------


## hayabusa

επειδή ακουμπάει στο ντόκο και δεν έχει μπατάρει ;  :Razz:

----------


## nautical96

μακάρι να φύγουν γιατί η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει με τα πλοία που είναι παρετυμένα στον Πειραιά...σήμερα μόλις αναχωρούσε το Ελυρος τα έβλεπα απο πάνω και ενώ ήμουν στο πλαϊνο κατάστρωμα δύο ξένοι απο δίπλα μου που μιλούσαν σπαστά εληνικά είχαν αηδιάσει με την οικόνα που αντίκρηζες...φαντάζεσαι να είσαι σε ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια τις Ευρώπης και εκεί που θαυμάζεις τα τεράστια κρουαζιερόπλοια να βλέπεις δίπλα τους κατι παρετυμένα κακόμειρα καραβάκια...θα αδειάσουν πολλές θέσεις στο λιμάνι με την αποσηρσή τους..

----------


## Amorgos66

> Γιαααα δειτε εδω.


....δε μας λεει το πότε.... :Smile: 
Το άμεσα είναι σχετικό....!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Το σημαντικότερο για μένα δεν ήταν ότι θα τα μετακινήσουν επιτέλους, καθώς είναι μέσα στις υποχρεώσεις τους, οπότε το θεωρώ αυτονόητο. Αυτό που μου κέντρισε την προσοχή ήταν η *συντήρηση και εκποίηση.* Σίγουρα δεν θα εννοεί μεγάλης έκτασης αλλά και δεν θα πήγαιναν για scrap από την στιγμή που θα τα συντηρούσαν. Ποιος ο λόγος ; Τέλος πάντων ! Βλέπουμε...

----------


## Apostolos

Ε όταν λέμε συντήρηση ίσως απλά να εννοεί τίποτε ηλεκτρομηχανές και θέματα safety ώστε να κάνει μόνο του το τελευταίο ταξίδι

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Νήσος Μύκονος - Σούπερφαστ ΧΙΙ,την περασμένη Παρασκευή!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94464


Φίλε VINMAN όπως σου χω ξαναπεί δεν ξανασχολιάζω φωτογραφίες σου!! :Very Happy: 

Σταθερή αξία!!

Τώρα που βλέπω την φωτό να πω και το παράπονο μου??
Κοιτάζοντας τα 2 πλοία οπού το ένα είναι Ελληνικής κατασκευής και το άλλο Γερμανικής (αν δεν κάνω λάθος...) δεν θα μπορούσαμε να ναυπηγούμε και άλλα πλοία εδώ?Δεν μιλάω για πλοία made in China ή Korea που οι τιμές τους είναι ασυναγώνιστες,αλλά σε σχέση με τα Ευρωπαικά ναυπηγεία...
Να ξαναζωντανεύαμε τη ναυπηγική μας βιομηχανία...(θα μου πείτε ούτε πατίνι δεν φτιάχνουμε θες και πλοία??)

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Απόστολε ! Παίζει αυτό που λες...

----------


## Trakman

Ο Πειραιάς το ξημέρωμα είναι μαγεία!! Εδώ, σήμερα το πρωί...

Trakakis_P6232458.jpg

----------


## captain

Το ξημέρωμα...ξημέρωμα.......η μαγεία...μαγεία......αλλά και ο καλλιτέχνης...καλλιτέχνης... :Wink: 
Φίλε Trakman άφησες λίγο την Πάτρα και ήρθες να βάλεις τις πινελιές σου στον Πειραιά....Υπέροχα χρώματα...Υπέροχη φωτογραφία...!!!

----------


## Trakman

Νήσος Ρόδος vs Blue Star 2

Trakakis_6182020.jpg

----------


## vageliss23

To Νήσος Ρόδος γιατί είναι δεμένο τόσο στραβά και έχει φουντάρει και αγκυρες;

----------


## hayabusa

τολμώ να υποθέσω ότι έτσι θα ξεκολλάει με περισσότερη ασφάλεια (και ταχύτητα) στις αναχωρήσεις. Με δεδομένο ότι βρίσκεται και άλλο πλοίο δίπλα του οι αποστάσεις ειναι πολύ μικρές και σε περίπτωση κάποιας λάθος κινησης ή οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν θα υπάρχει περιθώρια ελιγμών.

Ας μας πουν οι ειδικοί  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> To Νήσος Ρόδος γιατί είναι δεμένο τόσο στραβά και έχει φουντάρει και αγκυρες;


Για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία στον απόπλου, το ίδιο κάνει και στην Ρόδο, χωρίς να φουντάρει την άγκυρα στην μεριά του ντόκου.!

----------


## vageliss23

Ένα νεότερο πλοίο με ισχυρότερα thrusters και εν γένει καλύτερες ελικτικές δυνατότητες ίσως να μην το χρειαζόταν αυτό;

Π.χ το Superfast πολλές φορές περνάει ξυστά από το Νήσος που είναι ακριβώς απέναντι του.

----------


## hayabusa

ας μην τα σκαλίζουμε τόσο πολύ. δεν ειμαστε καπεταναίοι και από 5 φωτογραφίες που βλέπουμε μέσω ιντερνετ πολλά ειναι αυτά που δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ή να καταλαβουμε.

----------


## vageliss23

Inquiring minds want to know!

Ίσα ίσα που θέλουμε να μαθαίνουμε για να πλουτίζουμε τις γνώσεις μας. Προφανώς δεν κάνουμε κριτική(αλίμονο!), αλλά χωρίς ερωτήσεις δεν έρχονται απαντήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## lostromos

Και Σιδηροδρομικός Σταθμός στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου!

----------


## ιθακη

χαμος σημερα απο κρουαζιεροπλοια στον ΟΛΠ

χαρισμενες σε trakman,sylver23,mike rodos,thanasis89,hayabusa,lostromos και τους φιλους του μεγαλου λιμανιου

limani 1.jpg
οχι οτι δεν τα ξερουμε,αλλα για τιπικο και μονο,απο αριστερα στα δεξια
msc musica,club med 2 που ανεφοδιαζετε,le levant,ocean majesty,explorer,msc armonia

limani 2.jpg
ενω παραδιπλα στα παρατιμενα-ξεχασμενα,παρεα κραταν τα europian express και hellas liberty

limani 3.jpg
ενω το γουρουνακι navigator of the seas,δεν δεχετε την παρεα τους και αραζει μονο...

----------


## lostromos

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, πολύ ωραίες. Και το Liberty εκεί.
Χαμός από κρουαζιερόπλοια, αλλά η Ακρόπολη κλειστή πάλι...
Αυτά.:-(

----------


## lostromos

> ενω το γουρουνακι navigator of the seas,δεν δεχετε την παρεα τους και αραζει μονο...


Πιθανόν να μην είναι τυχαίο, καθώς το πλοίο ήρθε από Τουρκία, με 3 κρούσματα γαστρεντερίτιδας...

----------


## ιθακη

> Πιθανόν να μην είναι τυχαίο, καθώς το πλοίο ήρθε από Τουρκία, με 3 κρούσματα γαστρεντερίτιδας...


 ΤΥΧΑΙΟ,ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!!!
απλα παντα εκει αραζει,δεν το θυμαμαι ποτε Ξαβιερου

----------


## vinman

*European Express και Μαρίνα...το περασμένο Σάββατο...
.....περιμένοντας....
Το πρώτο την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του....
.......το δεύτερο....
......ποιός ξέρει τι να περιμένει....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98128

----------


## lostromos

*Ξενοδοχείο θα γίνει η «παγόδα» του ΟΛΠ*

*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Τρίτη, 27 Ιουλίου 2010*

Ξενοδοχείο πέντε αστέρων θα αποκτήσει ο Πειραιάς στη θέση της σημερινής «παγόδας» εάν βέβαια υλοποιηθούν τα σχέδια της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ. Το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του Οργανισμού αποφάσισε τη μετατροπή του εκθεσιακού κέντρου ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. (Παγόδα) στον Αγιο Νικόλαο σε σύγχρονο ξενοδοχειακό συγκρότημα πέντε αστέρων και σταθμό επιβατών κρουαζιέρας, εγκρίνοντας την εισήγηση για την προκήρυξη παραχώρησης του προέδρου και διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε., Γιώργου Ανωμερίτη.
Την κατασκευή ξενοδοχείου 5 αστέρων στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο του ΟΛΠ εισηγήθηκε ο πρόεδρος του Οργανισμού, Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης.
Σύμφωνα με το κείμενο της διακήρυξης διεθνούς πλειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού με ανοιχτή διαδικασία για τη μελέτη, κατασκευή, ανάπτυξη, λειτουργία και εκμετάλλευση του ξενοδοχειακού συγκροτήματος: 
- Προβλέπεται περίοδος παραχώρησης 30 ετών με δυνατότητα παράτασης υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις για πέντε περαιτέρω έτη.
- Διατήρηση της αρχιτεκτονικής μορφής της στέγης (παγόδα) επειδή αυτή έχει καταστήσει το συνολικό κτήριο τοπόσημο για τον Πειραιά.
- Δυνατότητα τροποποίησης, κατασκευής ή ανακατασκευής ολόκληρου του κτηρίου.
- Παραχώρηση της έκτασης των 13 στρ., του 4όροφου κτηρίου και της πενταγωνικής αποθήκης.
- Ο υποψήφιος που θα αναδειχθεί προσωρινός ανάδοχος προ της υπογραφής της σύμβασης παραχώρησης θα έχει την υποχρέωση σύστασης Ανώνυμης Εταιρείας Αποκλειστικού Σκοπού.
Σημειώνεται ότι στον Πειραιά δεν υφίσταται ξενοδοχειακό συγκρότημα 5*, ενώ στα ελκυστικά δεδομένα της επένδυσης θα πρέπει να προστεθούν η θέση του, η γειτνίασή του με το νέο Εκθεσιακό και Συνεδριακό Κέντρο Πειραιά, η διέλευση και στάθμευση στο παρακείμενο χώρο του monorail καθώς και η λειτουργία στην πλατεία Αγ. Νικολάου υπόγειου σταθμού στάθμευσης αυτοκινήτων 770 θέσεων.
Οπως σημειώνουν φορείς της αγοράς, ένα ακόμα μεγάλο επενδυτικό έργο, ιδιαίτερης σημασίας για την τουριστική ανάπτυξη της πόλης προκηρύσσεται, δίνοντας νέες δυνατότητες στη λειτουργία της πόλης ως πύλης τουρισμού και πολιτισμού.
Η σχετική προκήρυξη θα αναρτηθεί στο διαδίκτυο, θα δημοσιευθεί στο διεθνή Τύπο και θα παραδίδεται στους επενδυτικούς οίκους από την προσεχή βδομάδα.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρον δεν λέω, και ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο lostromos, για την ενημέρωση. Θέλετε να ψάξουμε να βρούμε τις εξαγγελίες προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων σε ορίζοντα 10ετίας, να δούμε πόσα και τι έχει τάξει ο κάθε ένας και τι στην ουσία έχει γίνει? Μακέτες έχουμε αυτό είναι βέβαιο....

----------


## lostromos

...και βέβαια μιλούν για διατήρηση της τωρινής στέγης (επειδή είναι "δεμένη" με την εικόνα του λιμανιού), αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα τη κάνουν (και ποιό το κόστος για) να σταθεί στη θέση της. 
Όπως όλοι ξέρετε/βλέπετε, υποστηρίζεται από μεταλλικά πλαίσια σε όλο το μήκος της.
Μάλιστα κάποια χρονιά (το 2005 ίσως?), τα Ποσειδώνεια μεταφέρθηκαν εκεί που γίνονται τα τελευταία χρόνια, λόγω στατικής ακαταλληλότητας της Παγόδας...
Ίδωμεν.
Πάντως και η Βαρκελώνη έχει ένα 5-άστερο στο λιμάνι, δίπλα στα docks.

----------


## Leo

Μια απειλή για βόμβα σήμερα,  με πολλούς αποδέκτες,  δημιούργησε καθυστερήσεις απογευματινού απόλου για τα Speedrunner III, Blue Star Paros, Νήσος Ρόδος και Διαγόρας αν βλέπω σωστά στο ΑΙΣ που απέπλευσαν πριν από λίγο.  Αποτέλεσμα Φάρσα. Οι γνωστές βλακείες ορισμένων έξυπνων.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Μια απειλή για βόμβα σήμερα,  με πολλούς αποδέκτες,  δημιούργησε καθυστερήσεις απογευματινού απόλου για τα Speedrunner III, Blue Star Paros, Νήσος Ρόδος και Διαγόρας αν βλέπω σωστά στο ΑΙΣ που απέπλευσαν πριν από λίγο.  Αποτέλεσμα Φάρσα. Οι γνωστές βλακείες ορισμένων έξυπνων.....


*Έτσι είναι κάπτεν Λεό! Η απειλή για βόμβα είχε ως αποδέκτες τα πλοία που πηγαίνουν στην Πάρο.. Γι' αυτό και τα πλοία που ανέφερες άργησαν να αναχωρήσουν.. Αλλά όπως είπες και εσύ είναι οι γνωστές βλακείες..*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γνωστές βλακείες για να μην πω τπτ άλλο από αυτούς που μάλλον χάνουν τα πλοία τους από βλακείες τους!!!

----------


## lostromos

Πολλή κίνηση στον Πειραιά σήμερα.
Από προλιμένα προς Ξαβέρη:

- Seven Seas Mariner
- Navigator of the Seas
- Aurora
- MSC Armonia
- MSC Musica
- Noordam

πάνω από 10.000 τουρίστες συνολικά!

----------


## High1

Ακούστηκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά ότι στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου απομακρύνοντε τελικά απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι τα πλοία των Saos-Αγούδημος, ώστε να αποσυμφορεθεί-επιτέλους-το μεγάλο λιμάνι!! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό?? :Confused:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ακούστηκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά ότι στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου απομακρύνοντε τελικά απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι τα πλοία των Saos-Αγούδημος, ώστε να αποσυμφορεθεί-επιτέλους-το μεγάλο λιμάνι!! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό??



Το μέσα Οκτώβρη θα γίνει τέλη Δεκέμβρη μετά θα γίνει αρχές Μάρτη και πάει λέγοντας...

----------


## Leo

> Ακούστηκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά ότι στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου απομακρύνοντε τελικά απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι τα πλοία των Saos-Αγούδημος, ώστε να αποσυμφορεθεί-επιτέλους-το μεγάλο λιμάνι!! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό??


Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά υποθ'ετω ότι στις κενές θέσεις (δεν το πιστεύω) θα ντανιάρουμε όλα τα ταχύπλοα που θα βγουνε σε ακινησία ώς την άνοιξη.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Ακούστηκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά ότι στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου απομακρύνοντε τελικά απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι τα πλοία των Saos-Αγούδημος, ώστε να αποσυμφορεθεί-επιτέλους-το μεγάλο λιμάνι!! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό??


 ...οχι ρε παιδια,...να μη χαλάσει το ντεκόρ.....!!
Τωρα πια το συνηθισαμε..... :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ...οχι ρε παιδια,...να μη χαλάσει το ντεκόρ.....!!
> Τωρα πια το συνηθισαμε.....


Nα αλλάξει, γιατί το συνηθήσατε και το σιχαθίκατε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naias II

> Ακούστηκε σήμερα στον Πειραιά ότι στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου απομακρύνοντε τελικά απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι τα πλοία των Saos-Αγούδημος, ώστε να αποσυμφορεθεί-επιτέλους-το μεγάλο λιμάνι!! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικό??


Μόνο αν γίνει κανένα ατύχημα θα τα πάρουν.Είναι γραμμένο.Όχι στην ελληνική νομοθεσία,αλλά στην ελληνική νοοτροπία!!!

----------


## lostromos

> Μόνο αν γίνει κανένα ατύχημα θα τα πάρουν.Είναι γραμμένο.Όχι στην ελληνική νομοθεσία,αλλά στην ελληνική νοοτροπία!!!


...κατά την οποία, αφού έφαγαν όλο το καλοκαίρι σ' αυτή τη θέση, τον Οκτώβριο που πέφτει η κίνηση, θα απομακρυνθούν. Μάλλον για αφορμή να δοθεί παράταση το βλέπω και να ξεχειμωνιάσουν εκεί.

----------


## Leo

> ...κατά την οποία, αφού έφαγαν όλο το καλοκαίρι σ' αυτή τη θέση, τον Οκτώβριο που πέφτει η κίνηση, θα απομακρυνθούν. Μάλλον για αφορμή να δοθεί παράταση το βλέπω και να ξεχειμωνιάσουν εκεί.



Ή εντέχνως να φέρουν "ορισμένα" ρο-ρο στο ντόκ 3..... λέω εγώ τώρα, γιατί στις αιτήσεις του ΣΑΣ βλέπω μια επιμονή να ζητούν γραμμές από Πειραιά... ή και Ελευσίνα.

----------


## vinman

*Χθές τα ξημερώματα με το Νήσος Μύκονος μόλις να έχει δέσει,το Μπλού Στάρ 1 να είναι λίγα μέτρα πριν τον ντόκο και τον Ορίζοντα να ετοιμάζεται να μανουβράρει!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106951

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος μέχρι ποια ώρα θα παραμήνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το NIEUW AMSTERDAM την Τρίτη 28 Σεπτεμβρίου??

----------


## mastrokostas

Εως 17:00!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε mastrokostas σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## Apostolos

Πιάστε θέσεις!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Aegean Star-Myconos Στο Ικόνιο 22.09.2010
DSC07476.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Seven Seas Voyager - Bremen την περασμένη Κυριακή!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109913

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: *mariniews*

*ΟΛΠ: Ανοιχτός διαγωνισμός για την ανάπλαση των Λιπασμάτων*
Σάββατο, 9 Οκτωβρίου 2010 

 

Δημοσιεύθηκε η προκήρυξη δημόσιου ανοιχτού διαγωνισμού για την Αξιοποίηση, Παραχώρηση και Εκμετάλλευση του παλαιού ταινιόδρομου του εργοστασίου Λιπασμάτων στο κόκκινο φανάρι εισόδου του Λιμένα Πειραιά (Μώλος Κράκαρη).
Το έργο το οποίο έχει προϋπολογισμό 2.700.000 ευρώ, είχε εγκριθεί από το Δ.Σ. του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. και προκηρύχθηκε για τις 18 Ιανουαρίου 2011.
Στο έργο αυτό προβλέπεται η αποκατάσταση του βιομηχανικού κτιρίου και σκελετού και η δημιουργία εκθεσιακού χώρου και χώρων εστίασης και αναψυχής 1.260 τ.μ.
Όπως είναι γνωστό η θέση του έργου, η σχεδιαζόμενη ανάπλαση του χώρου των Λιπασμάτων/Δραπετσώνας μαζί με την αναβάθμιση της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη καθιστούν το έργο ελκυστικό, ενώ παράλληλα διασώζεται ένα σημαντικό μνημείο της βιομηχανικής μας ιστορίας.


υ/γ: Να υπάρχει στα records  άλλη μια μακέτα. ¶ντε βρε και ποιος τη χάρη μας, τι κόκκινα και πράσινα, μιλάμε για χαλάρωση πλέον και φάτσα κάρτα όλα.....

----------


## sylver23

Μα ακούσαν τα παράπονά μας για τον Χειμώνα που δεν μπορείς να αράξεις στον κόκκινο και βρήκαν λύση (ε εντάξει κοστίζει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά...)
Απο ότι έχω διαβάσει για την αναπλαση του Πειραιά, θα γίνουν ωραία πράγματα αλλά θα γίνουν??? Ή όπως λέει ο Λεο αλλη μια μακέτα??
Θα δούμε...

----------


## douzoune

Νομίζω πως εξαρτάται από το ποιός παρέχει την χρηματοδότηση. Εάν πρόκειται για το κράτος...οκ θα έχουμε ακόμα μια μακέτα. Εάν μιλάμε για ευρωπαϊκούς πόρους λογικά θα πραγματοποιηθεί!

----------


## Leo

Χαίρομαι που είστε αισιόδοξοι, είστε νέοι και καλά κάνετε. Θα σας θυμίσω όμως ότι εκκρεμεί και το μεγάλωμα του λιμανιού παρέξω από τον προλιμένα, αυτό θα το επιδοτήσει ποιος? Το μέσα θα γίνει πριν ή μετά το έξω? Την μακέτα ανάπλασης στα λιπάσματα επί Κεφαλογιάννη την θα την κάνουμε? Να ανοίξουμε ένα Μουσείο για μακέττες και ιδέες? Έχω κι άλλες απορίες και ερωτήσεις αλλά δεν θέλω να σας κουράσω. Συμμερίζομαι την αισιοδοξία σας και περιμένω να δω..... Θα προλάβω άραγε?

----------


## douzoune

Έχουμε και φίλους εξ ανατολής captain! :Wink:

----------


## roussosf

ναι τωρα που ηρχαν οι σχιστοματηδες θα ειναι ολα under control :Smile:

----------


## High1

Γ. Ανωμερίτης : «δημιουργούμε ένα σύγχρονο λειτουργικό και περιβαλλοντικό λιμάνι το οποίο σε μια έκταση 750 στρεμμάτων θα εξυπηρετεί όλες τις χρήσεις θαλασσίων μεταφορών». 
Εξήγησε ακόμη ότι η κοστολόγησή του και ο χρονοπρογραμματισμός των έργων θα ενταχθούν στο Επενδυτικό Πρόγραμμα ΟΛΠ ΑΕ 2011-2015.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, ο κ. Ανωμερίτης ανακοίνωσε ότι σε δύο μήνες θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί στο Νέο Ικόνιο το έργο του «car terminal» που θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο της ανατολικής Μεσογείου και αναφερόμενος στη σύζευξη Θριασίου-Ικονίου, τόνισε ότι η σιδηροδρομική σύνδεση προχωρά. «Λιμάνι χωρίς σιδηρόδρομο δεν είναι λιμάνι», συμπλήρωσε. 
Σχετικά με τη δημιουργία του «Πάρκου Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων Ενέργειας», ο πρόεδρος του ΟΛΠ είπε ότι το συγκεκριμένο έργο αφορά στην πρώτη φάση εγκατάσταση σε 9 από τα 21 κτίρια του Οργανισμού. Θα προκηρυχθεί σταδιακά κατά κτίριο, ώστε να δοθεί η δυνατότητα συμμετοχής σε πολλούς κατασκευαστές ηλιακών συστημάτων και σε πιο ανταγωνιστικές τιμές.
Για το έργο «Υποθαλάσσια Σύνδεση Πεζών με σήραγγα μεταξύ της Ηετιώνιας Ακτής και της Ακτής Λέοντος» που θα συνδέει την Πολιτική Ακτή Πειραιά με το Συνεδριακό Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του ΟΛΠ και τον λιμένα κρουαζιεροπλοίων με την Πολιτιστική Ακτή του Πειραιά, τόνισε ότι η μελέτη θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί σε πέντε μήνες ώστε να ακολουθήσει η δημοπράτηση της κατασκευής του.

Για τη ζημιογόνες δραστηριότητες του ΟΛΠ ο κ. Ανωμερίτης είπε ότι οι εγκαταστάσεις του silo θα μετατραπούν σε Εθνικό Ναυτικό Μουσείο και θα μεταφερθούν στον χώρο αυτό όλες οι ενάλιες αρχαιότητες της χώρας, ενώ αναφερόμενος στις «δεξαμενές» δεσμεύθηκε πως «θα εξυγιανθούν».

Παράλληλα, πρόσθεσε ότι θα σταματήσουν οι δραστηριότητες της Ιχθυόσκαλας και ότι ο προβλήτας ΙΙΙ Ηρακλέους θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για εμπορευματική δραστηριότητα. «Είναι γνωστό πουθενά στον κόσμο οι ιχθυόσκαλες δεν βρίσκονται στο μέσον ενός εμπορευματικού λιμένα», είπε χαρακτηριστικά. 
Εξάλλου, αναφερόμενος στην κοινοπραξία ΟΛΠ-COSCO δήλωσε ότι υπάρχει άριστη συνεργασία με τον πρόεδρο της εταιρείας Κάπτεν Γουει και «όταν προκύπτει ένα θέμα το επιλύουμε». 

ΠΗΓΗ : ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

Υ.Γ: Έτσι είχανε πει και το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε (και το είχα μετέφερα) ότι τον μήνα που διανύουμε θα φύγουνε και τα Αγουδημόπλοια, αλλά ούτε κάβος δεν έχει πειραχτεί!! Για να δούμε.....

----------


## Natsios

*Δημιουργία του «Πάρκου Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων Ενέργειας*

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε ενέκρινε την εισήγηση του Προέδρου και Δ/ντος Συμβούλου του Οργανισμού κ. Γιώργου Ανωμερίτη για τη δημιουργία του «Πάρκου Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων Ενέργειας» στο Κεντρικό Λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Το έργο αφορά την πρώτη φάση εγκατάστασης σε 9 από τα 21 κτίρια του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. συνολικής ισχύος 1,138 Mwp και αποτελεί τη μεγαλύτερη περιβαλλοντική παρέμβαση στο Λιμάνι κόστους 3.749.187 €.
Το περιβαλλοντικό όφελος αντιστοιχεί σε μέση ετήσια μείωση εκπομπών CO2 ίση με 1249 τόνους CO2/έτος και αποτελεί τη βάση για την εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρικού πεδίου για την τροφοδοσία με ηλεκτρική ενέργεια των πλοίων κατά τον ελλιμενισμό τους στο λιμάνι. Η συνολική επιφάνεια που θα καλυφθεί ανέρχεται σε 12.869 τ.μ. και το κόστος μέσης απόδοσης της επένδυσης είναι 24% έως 45% αναλόγως του χρηματοδοτικού σεναρίου, το οποίο σημαίνει επιστροφή κεφαλαίου από 2,6 έως 3,8 έτη.
Το έργο θα προκηρυχθεί σταδιακά κατά κτίριο, ώστε να δοθεί η δυνατότητα συμμετοχής σε πολλούς κατασκευαστές ηλιακών συστημάτων και σε πιο ανταγωνιστικές τιμές.
Όπως έχει τονίσει κατά την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Περιβάλλοντος ο Πρόεδρος και Δ/νων Σύμβουλος του Ο.Λ.Π Α.Ε. κ. Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης, «το Λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα γίνει ένα πρότυπο ECOPORT, το πιο σημαντικό περιβαλλοντικό λιμάνι της Μεσογείου. Μαζί με την ανάπτυξη πρασίνου, την τροφοδοσία των ελλιμενισμένων πλοίων με ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, την εγκατάσταση ήδη και λειτουργία “Σταθμού Περιβαλλοντικών Μετρήσεων”, την ανακύκλωση και αντιρρύπανση, προχωράμε σε Ηλιακό Πάρκο Ενέργειας στον Εμπορικό Λιμένα εξοικονομώντας πόρους για τον Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. και εξυγίανση του περιβάλλοντος. Ένα ακόμα έργο του Επενδυτικού μας Προγράμματος 2010-2014 τίθεται σε τροχιά υλοποίησης». 

Πηγη: http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=13123

Μεγαλεπήβολα τα σχέδια για το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Σαν σκέψεις ακούγονται πολύ ωραία. Να δούμε τι θα δούμε

----------


## despo

Παιδιά εκλογές έρχονται, δεν πρέπει να ανακοινώσουμε κατι, μπας και μαζέψουμε καμμιά ψήφο παραπάνω ?.

----------


## Leo

Ένας παράξενος ταξιδιώτης σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. 
Το cape size bulk carier της Εταιρείας Τσάκος, θα κοσμίσει για λίγες ώρες το λιμάνι αφού θα δέσει στου Κανέλλου για τελετή εγκαινίων. Από το πρωί υπήρχε μεγάλη κινητοποιήση με ελικόπτερα και όχι μόνο.

Καλορίζιοκο και καλοτάξιδο λοιπόν!

Ian_M.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Ορίστε λοιπόν το IAN M. στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά..!!
Για όλους εσάς...!
PA174238.jpg
PA174239.JPG
PA174241.JPG
PA174247.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Νέο πλοίο ερχόμενο απο Ρουμάνία με ελληνικότατη σημαία και 27 άτομα πλήρωμα όπως ακούστηκε απο το Rafina Traffic!
Καλορίζικο!

----------


## opelmanos

> Aegean Star-Myconos Στο Ικόνιο 22.09.2010
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109344


 Να ρωτήσω κάτι :Στην θέση αυτή έχει πρόσβαση ο απλός καραβολάτρης δηλ επιτρέπεται να μπείς σε αυτή την περιοχή??

----------


## costaser

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι το βαπόρι.

Υ.Γ. Μικρούλι είναι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Φώτη, ευχαριστούμε για το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ. Σούπερ!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Φώτη, ευχαριστούμε για το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ. Σούπερ!!!!!


Συμφωνω cpt!!
Ευχαριστουμε Φωτη :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε Φώτη άψογο φωτογραφικό ρεπορταζ,να είσαι καλά,σε ευχαριστούμε.
Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο!!!    

Η τελετή ονοματοδοσίας θα πραγματοποιηθεί  το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας.
Πηγή : http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=13141

----------


## Leo

Α!!!! μάλιστα... τώρα εξηγείται το γεγονός που συνδέεται με το *Happening* της επόμενης ημέρας και με την ευκαιρία που πολλοί Ναυτιλιακοί επίσημοι θα βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα, από τις ΗΠΑ και όχι μόνο, ο καπτάν Παναγιώτης στόλισε τον Πειραιά με το θηρίο του.

----------


## Joyrider

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι :Στην θέση αυτή έχει πρόσβαση ο απλός καραβολάτρης δηλ επιτρέπεται να μπείς σε αυτή την περιοχή??


 
Θεωρητικά όχι, έχει πύλη με φυλάκιο.Πέρυσι που φόρτωσα τη μηχανή να πάει στην Κύπρο, μέχρι να τη βάλω στο RORO με σταμάτησαν δυό φορές ! Από το δρόμο όμως μια χαρά θέα έχεις προς το λιμάνι του Ικονίου, αν έρθεις προς τα εδώ μετά χαράς να σου δείξω...



Καλοτάξιδο το νέο βαπόρι και σούπερ οι φωτογραφίες του συμφορουμίτη !

----------


## Leo

Καπάκι δέυτερος Αγιασμός, εγκαίνια του νεο-δεξαμενισθέντος Sea Amazon, που προφανώς άλλαξε και χέρια, στο κεντρικό λιμάνι (Κανέλλου). Συνεπώς μην τρομάξετε αν ακούσετε σφυριξιές, για καλό είναι....

seaamazon.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

σωστα καπετανιε,εχει περασει στην *mccl* και εχει βαφτει κοκκινο

----------


## vinman

*Kρήτη ΙΙ - Ελ.Βενιζέλος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι το πρωί της 28ης Οκτωβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113491

----------


## speedrunner

*Ένα  σημαντικό έργο* για τη  λειτουργία του Λιμανιού, ενταγμένο στο «Επενδυτικό Πρόγραμμα Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. 2010-2014» *ξεκινάει στις 10 Νοεμβρίου*.Πρόκειται για ένα από τα έργα αναμόρφωσης του Κεντρικού Λιμένα  (ακτοπλοΐα) με τον τίτλο *«Ανάπλαση του  Λιμένα Αλών»* 

Ανακοίνωση.

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω τα BlueStar θα δένουν εκεί που είναι τώρα τα Speedrunner και τα Highspeed αρα τα ταχύπλοα θα απομακρυνθούν απο τον Πειραιά, και φυσικά θα πρέπει να απομακρυνθεί και το Jet Ferry, μήπως είναι ευκαιρία να απομακρυνθούν επιτέλους και όλα τα σαπιοβάπορα απο τον Πειραιά?

----------


## Leo

> Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω τα BlueStar θα δένουν εκεί που είναι τώρα τα Speedrunner και τα Highspeed αρα τα ταχύπλοα θα απομακρυνθούν απο τον Πειραιά, και φυσικά θα πρέπει να απομακρυνθεί και το Jet Ferry, μήπως είναι ευκαιρία να απομακρυνθούν επιτέλους και όλα τα σαπιοβάπορα απο τον Πειραιά?


Από την ανακοίνωση που παρέθεσες φαίνεται αυτό όπως το περιγράφεις. Όσο για το Jetferry, νομίζω ότι η επέκταση των 30 μέτρων που αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση αφορά το λοξό κομμάτι που είναι δεμένο αυτό το πλοίο. Κάτι θα κάνουν λοιπόν εκεί ώστε να είναι 100% αξιοποιήσιμο, κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα, δεν ξέρω κάτι περισσότερο από όσα διάβασα.

----------


## vageliss23

Βλέποντας τη φωτογραφία του vinman απορώ γιατί ενώ το Κρήτη βρίσκεται σε θέση πλαγιοδέτησης είναι ολόστραβα δεμένο και έχει δύο άγκυρες φουνταρισμένες;

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όταν τα πλοία κάνουν πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτηση θέλουν να ακουμπούν στο πλάι και "ασφαλίζονται" με κάβους ώστε να μη μετακινιηθούν εμπρός, πίσω και πλάγια(μακριά από το ντόκο εννοώ).

----------


## sylver23

3/11/2010
Βεβαίωση Διαχειριστικής Επάρκειας 

Βεβαίωση Διαχειριστικής Επάρκειας.pdf

πηγή ΟΛΠ

----------


## sylver23

Μοντέλο για την ανάπλαση του λιμένα Ηρακλέους 

anakoinwsi_tipou1_14.10.2010_3.pdf

limni_irakleous-Model.pdf

Πηγή ΟΛΠ

----------


## Natsios

Ανοιχτό διεθνή πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό με σφραγισμένες προσφορές για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση εκτός Λιμένα Πειραιά των πλοίων «Δημητρούλα», «Ανθή-Μαρίνα», «Ρομίλντα», «Μιλένα», «Μαρίνα», «Ροδάνθη» και «Νταλιάνα» αποφάσισε το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κατά τη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του.

Της Απόφασης αυτής προηγήθηκε απόφαση της Γνωμοδοτικής Επιτροπής του Ν. 2881/2001, η οποία έκρινε ότι τα πλοία αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα και επιβλαβή και άρνηση των εταιριών στις οποίες ανήκουν, να τα απομακρύνουν οικειοθελώς. Μετά την εκτίμηση της παρούσας αξίας των πλοίων από ανεξάρτητους εκτιμητές, το Συμβούλιο Διεύθυνσης και το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. προχώρησαν στην απόφαση εκποίησης.

Όπως τόνισε ο Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. κ. Γεώργιος Ανωμερίτης «το πρόβλημα των ανενεργών εγκαταλελειμμένων από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους πλοίων στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι πρωτίστως θέμα προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό. 

Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., ξεκινάει σήμερα την εκποίηση πλοίων, τα οποία έχουν εγκαταλειφθεί στον Κεντρικό Λιμένα και δημιουργούν προβλήματα στην εύρυθμη λειτουργία της ακτοπλοΐας. Αμέσως μετά θα προχωρήσει  στην εκποίηση των δεκάδων πλοίων τα οποία βρίσκονται στον εμπορικό λιμένα και τους χώρους ναυπηγοεπισκευής. 

Το Λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα είναι τόσο στους χερσαίους χώρους, όσο και στο θαλάσσιο μέτωπο του το πιο καθαρό λιμάνι της Μεσογείου, ένα πραγματικό ecoport».

Oι διακηρύξεις θα εκδοθούν εντός της εβδομάδας και η ημερομηνίες του διαγωνισμού θα είναι 22 ημέρες μετά την δημοσίευση της Απόφασης Διακήρυξης.

www.theseanation.gr

----------


## hayabusa

το Παναγία Αγιασσου εκεί θα το αφήσουν ;

----------


## DimitrisT

Πίνακας Πλοίων για εκποίηση στις 29-11-2010
1 Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ 1.277.000
2. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝA 2.128.000
3. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ 979.000
4. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΜΙΛΕΝA 957.000
5. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΜΑΡΙΝA 1.309.000
6. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ 1.383.000
7. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ 957.500

Πηγή: http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=13330

----------


## Leo

¶ντε πάλι τα ίδιααααααααααα! Νιός είμουνα και γέρασα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Όμως είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος  :Mad:  που θα μας αφήσουν την Παναγιά Αγιάσου να κάνουμε το σταυρό μας, όταν περνάμε...

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ και ένα χρόνο βλέπουμε το ίδιο πράμα αλλα με διαφορετικές μορφές...
Αντε να δούμε σιγά σιγά να αποχωρούν απο το κεντρικό λιμάνι και όσα αξίζουν (ακόμα) να βγούν ξανα στην δουλειά...
Αλήθεια ακόμα το Jetferry δεν έχει μετακινηθεί, πώς θα ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες στα Λεμονάδικα?

----------


## hayabusa

μωρέ ναι, να ξαναβγούν στη δουλειά όσα αξίζουν. ποιος θα τα βγάλει ήθελα να 'ξερα; 

Επίσης, μια απορία. Τα πλοία αυτά, έστω και τυπικά, ανήκουν ακόμη στον Αγούδημο; Δηλαδή υποθετικά, θα μπορούσε να τα πουλήσει και να εξοφλήσει μέρος των χρεών; 
Αν όχι, γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιο ειναι το καθεστώς ιδιοκτησίας τους ;

----------


## MARGARITIS24

τα πλοια ανηκουν στις τραπεζες που τα εχουν κατασχεσει!γι αυτο κ δεν μετακινουνται τοσο καιρο γιατι θελουν αδεια απο εκεινες πρωτα αλλα κ για να μετακινηθουν πρεπει να πληρωσουν κιολας αφουν ανηκουν σε αυτες...ενω τωρα για να το πουμε απλα ο ΟΛΠ τους κανει εξωση κ θα παρει τα λεφτα του αργοτερα απο της τραπεζες

----------


## hayabusa

αν είναι έτσι τότε ένα μέρος της εκτιμώμενης αξίας των πλοίων ανήκει και στον ΟΛΠ, γιατί ο Αγούδημος χρωστάει και εκεί. 

Όμως βλέπω ότι ο διαγωνισμός αφορά και εκποίηση των πλοίων. ¶ρα μάλλον έχουν γίνει οι συμφωνίες με όλους τους δικαιούχους.

----------


## Στέφανος

τα καράβια ανήκουν σε μονοβάπορες εταιρείες. 

άρα κάθε εταιρεία (η κάθε μία έχει το δικό της καράβι) έχει εις βάρος της χρέη [δάνεια τραπεζών, οφειλές ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, ολπ, απαιτήσεις τρίτων [, προμηθευτές κλπ]. Αρα κάθε καράβι-εταιρεία κάνει την δική του "πορεία", δεν είναι όλη μαζί η GA

οι καθυστερήσεις εξοφλήσεων ακολουθούν τις κατασχέσεις, μετά έρχονται οι πρώτες "αποφάσεις"  που μπλοκάρουν τις κινήσεις (μεταβιβάσεις κλπ) μετά βγαίνουν τα απαγορευτικά απόπλου [εννοείται αφορά κάθε εταιρεία/καράβι ξεχωριστά.

έπονται οι διαδικασίες αναγκαστικής εκτέλεσης εις βάρος των εταιρειών/καραβιών. Εδώ προφανώς αρχίζει και μπλέκεται το πράγμα. Γιατί υποθέτω πώς εις βάρος τους οι εταιρείες θα έχουν απαιτήσεις πολλών πολλών ευρώ από φορείς δημοσίου [πχ , ολπ] κλπ , η ικανοποίηση των οποίων προηγείται από την εξόφληση των τραπεζών που με την σειρά τους είναι πιο πάνω από απαιτήσεις τρίτων.
Ετσι δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα: ποιος κάνει την αρχή να βγάλει στο σφυρί ένα αντικείμενο που υπολείπεται σε αξία από τα χρέη του? οι τράπεζες θα χάσουν (ή μήπως και δεν φτάνει γι αυτές τίποτε?) , οι προμηθευτές ήδη κλαίνε τα λεφτά τους και όλοι περιμένουν ένα "θαύμα" -και ως γνωστόν αυτά σπανίζουν ...

επειδή πράγματι δημιουργείται κίνδυνος από ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο πλοίο μπορεί ο ολπ, στην δικιά μας περιπτωση, να κάνει ενέργειες ώστε να υποχρεωθεί ο πλοιοκτήτης να το απομακρύνει. εαν δεν το κάνει έχει ως ύστατο μέσο προβεί για λογαριασμό του πλοιοκτήτη στην εκποίηση του πλοίου με ανοικτό πλειοδοτικό  διαγωνισμό, για να απομακρυνθεί αυτό από τον πλειοδότη .

Συνεπώς φτάνουμε στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα [πλειστηριασμός του πλοίου] από άλλο δρόμο. Το ζήτημα είναι πώς θα αντιδράσουν οι κάθε είδους δανειστές αφού όλοι θα χάσουν πολλά [ή και όλα] από τα ποσά των απαιτήσεών τους ....
και συνοπτικά: οι τράπεζες δεν έχουν πάρει τα καράβια, η διαδικασία είναι αργή και μπορεί να γίνει πολύ αργή εαν δεν βρεθεί τρόπος να ικανοποιηθούν πάνω κάτω οι κυριότερα "ενδιαφερόμενοι". Γιατί αλλιώς οι διαδικασίες κατά της άνω εκποίησης κλπ είναι πολλές και χρονοβόρες....
ελπίζω να τα έχω γράψει όπως πάνω κάτω μου τα είπαν. 
η Παναγιά {Αγιάσου} μαζί μας ....

----------


## Leo

Για το Jetferry 1 επίσης δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα, ενώ προ ημερών έχει αναφερθεί ότι στη θέση που είναι πλαγιο-πρυμοδετημένο (λεμονάδικα) θα γίνουν εργασίες για δημιουργία θέσης πρόσδεσης (αξιοπρεπούς και όχι λοξής που να χρησιμοποιείται). 

Θα ήθελα  ακόμη να υπενθυμίσω, μετά από όσα μας αναφέρει ο φίλος Στέφανος, πως το βαπόρι πέρασε 2 άγονους πλειοδοτικούς διαγωνισμούς το πλοίο παραμένει στην θέση του. Να περιμένουμε δηλαδή να ξεχειμωνιάσουνε από την "αγονία" των πλεοδοτικών όλα όσα αναφέρονται στην τράπεζα? Λέω εγώ τώρα... εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## basilis.m

εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι και του χρονου τετοια εποχη την απομακρυνση απο το λιμανι θα συζηταμε!

----------


## Στέφανος

είναι ο πρώτος πλειοδοτικός διαφωνισμός. πρέπει να κηρυχθεί αυτός και ο επόμενός του άκαρποι για να πάει σε μειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό.
σε κάθε στάδιο μέχρι την κατακύρωση μπορούν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι δανειστές να αναλάβουν αυτοί την απομάκρυνση, λαμβάνοντας νέα προθεσμία για τις σχετικές ενέργειες.

χμ, ξανασκέπτομαι τώρα εαν και πώς οι έννοιες "εγκαταλειμμένο πλοίο" ή "παραμονή χωρίς άδεια" ισχύουν στην περίπτωση αυτή. Αφού και να θέλει να τα απομακρύνει η πλοιοκτήρια έχει απαγορευτικό προσωρινές διαταγές για μη μεταβολή κλπ. Είναι λίγο μπλέξιμο, τουλάχιστον στα μάτια ενός αδαούς όπως εγώ. Ισως έχουν βρεί την λύση οι αρμόδιοι.

----------


## hayabusa

*Πειραιά, χθες το απόγευμα...Φωτογραφημένος από κάποιο λόφο της Νίκαιας...


*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Πειραιά, χθες το απόγευμα...Φωτογραφημένος από κάποιο λόφο της Νίκαιας...*


Α μπραβο ειδα αυτο που ηθελα γιατι μας τρελανε χτες και σημερα το Μιλενα.Εκει ειναι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μηπως εβγαλες καμια προς ΝΜΔ να δω τι διαολο ειναι αναμεσα στα Scotia Prince και Ocean Pearl ???

Βλεπω φιλε Hayabusa πολυ βουνοκορφη επεσε. Ωραιος  :Very Happy: 


Υ/Γ   ουπςςςς   τελικα εκανα λαθος. Τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι το Μιλενα ειναι στο υπουργειο. Αλλα αν αληθευει αυτο που μας μετεφερε στο θεμα της ο opelmanos παραμενει το ερωτημα μου τι ειναι στο ΝΜΔ

----------


## hayabusa

*σου χαλάω εγώ χατίρι ; 

*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Α μπραβο ειδα αυτο που ηθελα γιατι μας τρελανε χτες και σημερα το Μιλενα.Εκει ειναι 
> Μηπως εβγαλες καμια προς ΝΜΔ να δω τι διαολο ειναι αναμεσα στα Scotia Prince και Ocean Pearl ???
> 
> Βλεπω φιλε Hayabusa πολυ βουνοκορφη επεσε. Ωραιος 
> 
> 
> Υ/Γ   ουπςςςς   τελικα εκανα λαθος. Τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι το Μιλενα ειναι στο υπουργειο. Αλλα αν αληθευει αυτο που μας μετεφερε στο θεμα της ο opelmanos παραμενει το ερωτημα μου τι ειναι στο ΝΜΔ



To ΙΟΝΙΣ λες Roci??

----------


## Rocinante

> To ΙΟΝΙΣ λες Roci??


 Τελικα εκει ειναι το Aqua Maria........

----------


## sylver23

*Κόντρα ΟΛΠ-ΝΑΤ για τα πλοία της G.A.Ferries*
			  Πέμπτη, 11 Νοεμβρίου 2010

----------


## Στέφανος

Εμ πώς, δεν θα άρχιζαν "τα όργανα"?

πάντως και το λιμάνι δεν μπορεί να είναι κατειλημμένο  από μη λειτουργούντα πλοία, αλλά και οι δανειστές πρέπει να εξασφαλίζουν το όποιο μέρος των απαιτήσεών τους. [ας ληφθεί υπ' όψει δε πώς ο 2881 είχε στο νού του τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες και την γρήγορη τακτοποίηση κάποιων χρονίων παθήσεων]

χμ, σκέπτομαι πώς ένα πλοίο που αφήνεται στην τύχη του δεν χάνει πάρα πάρα πολύ σε αξία? ή η τιμή του σαν σκράπ μπορεί να ισοφαρίζει αυτή την απώλεια? 
έχει κανείς υπ' όψει του κάποια προσεγγιστική τιμή σκράπ για τα συγκεκριμένα καράβια? είναι κοντά στις τιμές εκποίησης?

εν πάσει περιπτώσει ας βρούνε την νομική φόρμουλα να απομακρυνθούν εκτός λιμένος κι ας κάνουν μετά ό,τι καταλαβαίνουν . Γιατί διαφορετικά θα είναι ο μόνος λιμήν με "τεχνητό ύφαλο" [χμ-αυτό θα ταίριαζε στο παρακείμενο σούπερ ντούπερ ξενοδοχείο?]

----------


## lostromos

*ΟΛΠ: Να απομακρυνθούν τα πλοία - φαντάσματα από το λιμάνι*
Τετάρτη, 24 Νοεμβρίου 2010 18:49
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redirstory.asp?id=1901711 



Στις αρχές Νοεμβρίου ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. προχώρησε σε ανοιχτό διεθνή πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση επτά πλοίων της εταιρείας G.A. Ferries, που βρίσκονται εγκαταλελειμμένα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Την απομάκρυνση ή ανέλκυση των ανενεργών και εγκαταλελειμμένων πλοίων από τον κεντρικό χώρο του λιμανιού του Πειραιά όπου βρίσκονται ζητεί με επιστολή του προς 19 ιδιοκτήτες τους ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς, Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης.

Σημειώνεται ότι στις αρχές Νοεμβρίου ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. προχώρησε σε ανοιχτό διεθνή πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση επτά πλοίων της εταιρείας G.A. Ferries, που βρίσκονται εγκαταλελειμμένα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Είχε προηγηθεί απόφαση της Γνωμοδοτικής Επιτροπής του Ν.2881/2001, που έκρινε ότι τα πλοία αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα και επιβλαβή.

Πηγή: ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ

----------


## Leo

Όλο τα ίδια και τα ιδια γράφουνε, ζητούν, απαιτούν μήνες τώρα.... ουσία όμως *0* (μηδέν).

----------


## sylver23

Λεό χθες ζήταγες φωτογραφία του κόκκινου στον Πειραιά.
Για ριξε μια ματιά εδώ που ανέβασε ο leo85

----------


## Leo

Ναι, ευχαριστώ, δεν είχα ποτέ φανταστεί ότι ο χώρος κάτω από το φανάρι ήταν δωμάτιο. Προφανώς για τον φαροφύλακα  :Razz:  :Wink:  Πάντως ευτυχώς δεν έγινε η σοροκάδα ξύδι να τα βάλει όλα στη θέση τους. Παρόλα αυτά είναι θέμα ημερών η ολική κατάρευση του.

----------


## speedrunner

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. τι περιμένουν για να αποκαταστήσουν την ζημιά??? :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

Να πέσει! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι. τι περιμένουν για να αποκαταστήσουν την ζημιά???


Υποθέτω την μπουνάτσα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι η νιοτιαδούρες δεν βοηθούν. Βέβαια δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι θα τρελαθούμε και στην γραφειοκρατία πριν ξεκινήσουν οι εγρασίες.

----------


## sylver23

*Τα 80 χρόνια του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. τίμησε το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο (ΕΜΠ)*


                  Τα 80 χρόνια του Ο.Λ.Π.  Α.Ε. τίμησε το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο (ΕΜΠ) κατά τη διάρκεια του  5ου  Πανελλήνιου Συνεδρίου Λιμενικών Έργων το οποίο διεξήχθη στο  αμφιθέατρο του Ευγενίδιου Ιδρύματος, παρουσία του υπουργού Υ.Θ.Υ.Ν.ΑΛ.  κ. Γιάννη Διαμαντίδη, του Προέδρου του Τ.Ε.Ε. κ. Χρήστου Σπίρτζη, του Γ.  Γ. Υ.Θ.Υ.Ν.ΑΛ. κ. Γεώργιου Βλάχου, του Προέδρου και Δ/ντος Συμβούλου  του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. κ. Γιώργου Ανωμερίτη, φορέων της ναυτιλίας και του  τεχνικού κόσμου.
Παραλαμβάνοντας το βραβείο τιμής για το πρώτο λιμάνι της χώρας, ο κ.  Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης, αφού αναφέρθηκε στην ιστορία των λιμενικών έργων του  Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. μεταξύ άλλων τόνισε:
«Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. μέσα από το επενδυτικό του πρόγραμμα ύψους 1 δις ευρώ  συμβάλλει στην ανάπτυξη της χώρας με πολιτικές, οι οποίες υπηρετούν τις  συνδυασμένες μεταφορές, τη ναυτιλία, τον πολιτισμό και τον τουρισμό. Η  χώρα μας διαθέτει υψηλής ποιότητας επιστημονικό προσωπικό στον τεχνικό  χώρο, όμως πάσχει στις διαδικασίες υλοποίησης μεταξύ πολιτικής απόφασης  και λειτουργίας του παραγόμενου έργου. Οφείλουμε να σχεδιάζουμε  μακροχρόνια και να εκτελούμε βραχυχρόνια. Η επαναλειτουργία της Ένωσης  Λιμένων Ελλάδος (ΕΛΙΜΕ) και ο επανασχεδιασμός του λιμενικού συστήματος  της χώρας δίνουν νέες δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης λιμενικών υπηρεσιών σε όλα  τα βασικά λιμάνια της χώρας. Ο Πειραιάς, Πύλη Τουρισμού και Πολιτισμού,  αναπτύσσει νέες λιμενικές υποδομές και χαιρόμαστε γιατί το ΕΜΠ σε αυτές  πρωτοπορεί. Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., τιμώντας την 80χρονη ιστορία του, με  αποφάσεις προοπτικής δημιουργεί ένα νέο και οικολογικό λιμάνι.»

Πηγή : Marinews.gr

----------


## sylver23

*ΟΛΠ: Απομάκρυνση άλλων 19 ανενεργών και εγκαταλελειμμένων πλοίων*


                  Φωτό ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ     

Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. ως γνωστόν ανέλαβε την πρωτοβουλία για την απομάκρυνση των  ανενεργών και εγκαταλελειμμένων από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους πλοίων από το  κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

«Συνεχίζοντας τώρα την προσπάθεια αυτή, απέστειλε πρόσκληση προς τους  ιδιοκτήτες άλλων 19 ανενεργών και εγκαταλελειμμένων πλοίων για την άμεση  απομάκρυνση ή ανέλκυση τους από την εκτός κεντρικού λιμένα λιμενική  περιοχή, με στόχο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά να είναι τόσο στους χερσαίους  χώρους όσο και στο θαλάσσιο μέτωπο του το πιο καθαρό λιμάνι της  Μεσογείου» επισημαίνει ο ΟΛΠ.

Όπως έχει δηλώσει επανειλημμένα ο Πρόεδρος και Δ/νων Σύμβουλος του  Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε.  Γ. Ανωμερίτης: «το πρόβλημα των ανενεργών και  εγκαταλελειμμένων πλοίων είναι πρωτίστως θέμα προστασίας του  περιβάλλοντος και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό» και ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. θα  εντείνει την προσπάθεια του προς την κατεύθυνση της δημιουργίας ενός  “πράσινου λιμανιού” μαζί με άλλες πρωτοβουλίες που ήδη αναλαμβάνει».   

Πηγή : Marinews.gr

----------


## sylver23

*ΟΛΠ: Παράταση για το διαγωνισμό της «παγόδας»*


                  Προς παράταση οδεύει ο  διαγωνισμός του ΟΛΠ για την παραχώρηση της χρήσης τμήματος της λιμενικής  ζώνης του Πειραιά και την κατασκευή ξενοδοχειακού συγκροτήματος πέντε  αστέρων στο παλιό εκθεσιακό κέντρο του οργανισμού στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο. Ο  διαγωνισμός έληγε στις 15 Δεκεμβρίου με βάση την αρχική διακήρυξη. Το  θέμα αναμένεται να συζητηθεί στο επόμενο διοικητικό συμβούλιο του  οργανισμού στο οποίο θα εισαχθεί επίσης ο προϋπολογισμός του για την  επόμενη χρονιά. Τη Δευτέρα εξάλλου ο ΟΛΠ αναμένεται να εκδώσει τα  οικονομικά του αποτελέσματα για το πρώτο εννεάμηνο του 2010.

Πήγη : Marinews.gr

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που χρίζει επειγόντως ο Πειραιάς είναι να βγούνε όλοι οι Δήμαρχοι πρώην, νυν και επόμενοι να τον ξεβρομίσουν. Πέρασα σήμερα το πρωί από την παγόδα και έβγαινε κόσμος από ΑΖΑΜΑRA QUEST & to Brilliance of the Seas, με τα πόδια ενώ εκεί βρισκόταν τα τραινάκια που κάνουν το τουρ της πόλης αλλά και το κόκκινο διώροφο λεωφορείο! Τι αστείοοοο...

Είδα κόσμο να βγαίνει περπατώντας και ντράπηκα τόσο πολύ φίλοι, μα τόσο πολύ  :Mad: για την κατάντια αυτής της πόλης. Ο ¶γιος Νικόλας σε ασφυκτικό κλοιό από βουνά σκουπιδιών..... και όχι μόνο ο ¶γιος Νικόλας.... έξω από το νοσοκομείο Τζάνειο, τα ίδια και δεν θέλω να σας περιγράψω τα μισόκλειστα στενά δρομάκια πλημμυρισμένα στην μπόχα. 

Για ποιες μακέτες σήραγγες, γέφυρες τραμ και κολοκύθια μιλάτε κύριοι? Δυό βδομάδες τώρα είναι ξαπλωμένοι στα λεμονάδικα 2 γερανοί και διάφορα πλωτά χαλαμπαλίκια και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα άλλο εκτός του ότι έχουν βάλει συρματόπλεγμα από το Highspeed 5 (Τώρα ΒΣ Πάρος) μέχρι το Jetferry 1.

Με τις υγείες σας Πειραιώτες, εύχομαι να ζήσετε να δείτε την πόλη σας καθαρή μέχρι τις γιορτές.

----------


## Leo

Στα διάφορα θέματα των πλοίων αναφέρθηκε ότι το Φαιστός Παλάς και το Κρήτη Ι ανέβηκαν από το Ηράκλειο με τα ais σβηστά. Το είδα και εγώ το πρωί που τα έψαχνα στο Marine trafic. Οι λιμενικές Αρχές δεν έχουν τίποτα να πουν? Χαλάσανε ως δια μαγειάς και οι δύο συσκευές  σε όλο το ταξίδι? Τώρα εμφανίζεται αναμένη του Φαιστός στου Κανέλου. Το Piraeus trafic τα μάλωσε το πρωί που έφτασαν με σβηστές συσκευές? 

DSCN7474apergia1.jpg

Το Λατώ αντίθετα ανέβηκε με αναμένο το ais και πήρε πριγκιπική θέση, στην Παγόδα. 

DSCN7477apergia2.jpg

Πότε θα σοβαρευτούμε σ αυτόν τον τόπο? Σιγά το επτασφράγιστο μυστικό.

----------


## Rodantis

> Στα διάφορα θέματα των πλοίων αναφέρθηκε ότι το Φαιστός Παλάς και το Κρήτη Ι ανέβηκαν από το Ηράκλειο με τα ais σβηστά. Το είδα και εγώ το πρωί που τα έψαχνα στο Marine trafic. Οι λιμενικές Αρχές δεν έχουν τίποτα να πουν? Χαλάσανε ως δια μαγειάς και οι δύο συσκευές σε όλο το ταξίδι? Τώρα εμφανίζεται αναμένη του Φαιστός στου Κανέλου. Το Piraeus trafic τα μάλωσε το πρωί που έφτασαν με σβηστές συσκευές? 
> 
> DSCN7474apergia1.jpg
> 
> Το Λατώ αντίθετα ανέβηκε με αναμένο το ais και πήρε πριγκιπική θέση, στην Παγόδα. 
> 
> DSCN7477apergia2.jpg
> 
> Πότε θα σοβαρευτούμε σ αυτόν τον τόπο? Σιγά το επτασφράγιστο μυστικό.


H συσκευή AIS δεν παίζει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην ασφαλή ναυσιπλοοία ενός πλοίου.Κατα την γνώμη μου ορθώς είχαν τις συσκευές AIS σβηστές για μην γίνει αντιληπτή η άφιξη τους στον Πειραιά και γίνουν νέα επεισόδια.Για αυτό άλλωστε το λόγο το Festos palace έφτασε στις 4.30 σήμερα τα ξημερώματα.
Επεισόδια πριν την αναχώρηση των πλοίων έγιναν στο Ηράκλειο όχι όμως στα Χανιά και για αυτό το Λατώ είχε ανοικτό το ΑIS ενώ έδεσε και τελευταίο στον Πειραιά.

----------


## sylver23

Aμα ήταν να γίνουν φασαρίες θα είχαν ειδοποιηθεί για τον απόπλου αυτοί που θα τις έκαναν απευθείας απο Κρήτη.
Δεν νομίζω οτι θα το κοιτούσαν  στο ais.

Μία ερώτηση στους γνώστες.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχαν το ais ανοιχτό αλλά να μην έδινε πληροφορίες στο marine traffic? (όπως πχ τα πολεμικά κ.ά.)

----------


## Leo

> .............
> Μία ερώτηση στους γνώστες.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχαν το ais ανοιχτό αλλά να μην έδινε πληροφορίες στο marine traffic? (όπως πχ τα πολεμικά κ.ά.)


Είναι σαφέστατα συσκευή ασφαλείας και δεν είναι στο χέρι κανενός να την κλείνει και να την ανοίγει κατα το δοκούν εκτός και αν συντρέχει λόγος ISPS. 

Δηλαδή δεν την σβήνουμε to ais και περνάμε στο αντίθετο ρεύμα του ΣΔΘΚ και μόλις βγούμε και πάμε στη ορθή θέση τηn ανοίγουμε πάλι για να μην μας δει το Trafic. Γιατί κατά βάθος αυτό το τελείως χαζό έγινε, λες και δεν είχαν "τσιράκια" μέσα στα πλοία να ειδοποιήσουνε τι ώρα θα φθάσουνε τα βαπόρια. 

Αυτό που με εξοργίζει είναι η κουτοπονηριά γενικότερα και "τα πλακάκια" από όλες τις πλευρές .... διότι περί αυτού πρόκειται, κι ας κόπτονται οι σοφοί προσπαθόντας να σώσουν τα προσχήματα.

----------


## sylver23

Λεο συμφωνώ με όσα λες αλλά η απορία μου είναι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση το traffic να λαμβάνει σήμα απο το ais ενώ τα site που βλέπουμε εμείς (πχ syros observer) οχι.
Δηλαδή το ais του πλοίου να μην είναι ορατό στο κοινό αλλά μόνο σε αρμόδιες υπήρεσίες (traffic,λιμεναρχεία κ.ά)

----------


## Amorgos66

> Aμα ήταν να γίνουν φασαρίες θα είχαν ειδοποιηθεί για τον απόπλου αυτοί που θα τις έκαναν απευθείας απο Κρήτη.
> Δεν νομίζω οτι θα το κοιτούσαν στο ais.
> 
> Μία ερώτηση στους γνώστες.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχαν το ais ανοιχτό αλλά να μην έδινε πληροφορίες στο marine traffic? (όπως πχ τα πολεμικά κ.ά.)


....αν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θέλαν να μάθουν ωρα και σημειο άφιξης το 
μαθαίνανε.....!!!
Σιγα να μην περιμένανε απο το ΑΙΣ.....

----------


## Leo

> Λεο συμφωνώ με όσα λες αλλά η απορία μου είναι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση το traffic να λαμβάνει σήμα απο το ais ενώ τα site που βλέπουμε εμείς (πχ syros observer) οχι.
> *Δηλαδή το ais του πλοίου να μην είναι ορατό στο κοινό αλλά μόνο σε αρμόδιες υπήρεσίες (traffic,λιμεναρχεία κ.ά)*


 
*Με τίποτα..... τις εκπομπές τις βλέπουν όλοι ή κανένας.*

----------


## speedrunner

Μετά την επιστράτευση τα πλοία φεύγουν σιγά σιγά για τα δρομολόγια τους , μέχρι στιγμής έχουν αναχωρήσει τα εξής. 

00:00 Φαιστός Παλλάς για Ηράκλειο ( κενό επιβατών)
07:50 Blue Star Naxos για Παροναξια - Ίο - Σαντορίνη
07:50 Blue star Ithaki για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο.
09:15 Blue Star 2 για Δωδεκάνησα

και θα αναχωρήσουν:

11:00 ¶γιος Γεώργιος για δυτικές Κυκλάδες
11:00 Νήσος Μύκονος για Ικαροσαμία
11:00 Νήσος Χίος για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη
11:00 Κρήτη ΙΙ για Ηράκλειο
11:00 Έλυρος για Χανιά
12:00 Μυτιλήνη για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη
12:00 European Express για Μυτιλήνη
12:00 Κνωσός Παλλάς για Ηράκλειο

απο εκεί και μετά θα συνεχίσουν όπως είναι προγραμματισμένα

----------


## gpap2006

Έφυγε το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ για Ελευσίνα (δεξαμενή) και σε λίγο και το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ για Νεώριο.

----------


## sylver23

*ΟΛΠ: Δεν θα καταβληθεί η οικονομική ενίσχυση*

			                     H OΛΠ ΑΕ εξέδωσε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση: 

«Σχετικά με την δημοσιότητα που δημιουργήθηκε, με αφορμή την συμφωνία  καταβολής έκτακτης οικονομικής ενίσχυσης 330 ευρώ μηνιαίως στους  εργαζομένους, προκειμένου να καλυφθεί η σημαντική εισοδηματική απώλεια  που υπέστησαν, εξαιτίας της μεταφοράς τους από την παραχωρηθείσα στην  Cosco Προβλήτα ΙΙ στον μικρό Προβλήτα Ι για την πρώτη μόνο περίοδο  λειτουργίας του, γνωρίζουμε τα ακόλουθα:
Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., υπάγεται στις προβλέψεις του νόμου, 3833/2010 (ΦΕΚ Α/40  1503.10) για την εισοδηματική πολιτική, τις οποίες και εφαρμόζει χωρίς  καμία εξαίρεση. Κατά συνέπεια η συμφωνηθείσα το έτος 2009, οικονομική  ενίσχυση εισοδηματικής απώλειας που είχε προβλεφθεί να καταβληθεί στις  31.12.2010,  δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί, όπως έχει ήδη αποφασισθεί και  συμφωνηθεί με τους εργαζόμενους.
Όσοι οδήγησαν την χώρα στη σημερινή κατάσταση θα έπρεπε να είναι  περισσότερο προσεκτικοί στις αιτιάσεις τους, όταν αναφέρονται σε θέματα  τα οποία δημιουργήθηκαν από την πολιτική τους σε βάρος εργαζομένων».

Πηγή :Marinews

----------


## hayabusa

*Πειραιάς, 5-12-2010


*

----------


## hayabusa



----------


## despo

Φέτος στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που ξεχειμωνιάζουν οπως κάθε χρόνο πρυμνοδετημένα στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου, για πρώτη φορά απουσιάζει παντελώς η Ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## Leo

Είναι γνωστό ότι στα λεμονάδικα έχει αρχίσει ένα έργο που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι και σε τι αποσκοπεί. Πέρασα σήμερα, γινόταν εργασίες αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι πρόκειτια να γίνει. Αν κάποιος φίλος γνωρίζει παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

η προβλητα θα ερθει 30μετρα πιο μεσα κ θα δημιουργηθει υπογεια σηραγγα που θα ενωνει τον ηλεκτρικο με το λιμανι!

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε κάποια τελευταία νέα (αν και τα περισσότερα τα έχουμε ξανα ακούσει)

Aπό Marinews.gr :

*ΟΛΠ: Εγκρίθηκε το αναθεωρημένο Επενδυτικό Αναπτυξιακό Πρόγραμμα 2011-2015*
			  Δευτέρα, 20 Δεκεμβρίου 2010 			  

Εγκρίθηκε από το Δ.Σ του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. το νέο αναθεωρημένο Επενδυτικό Αναπτυξιακό Πρόγραμμα του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. για τα έτη 2011-2015.

Όπως προκύπτει από τον αναθεωρημένο πίνακα των έργων:
1.	 Ματαιώνεται η κατασκευή νέου SILO Δημητριακών στον εμπορικό λιμένα  δαπάνης 4 εκ. ευρώ (Ηρακλέους). Σημειώνεται ότι στο λιμάνι αυτό υπάρχουν  ήδη εγκαταστάσεις δύο ιδιωτικών SILOS (Λούλης- Μύλοι Αγ. Γεωργίου και  Σαραντόπουλος). Για τη φορτοεκφόρτωση δημητριακών θα ανακατασκευαστεί  και θα χρησιμοποιείται ο πρώην στρατιωτικός προβλήτας. Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. θα  εξετάσει κάθε νέα πρόταση ιδιωτών για εκσυγχρονισμό ή πρόσθετη κατασκευή  εγκαταστάσεων εκφόρτωσης ή μεταφόρτωσης.

2.	 Ανακατασκευή και διαχείριση λιμενοβιομηχανικού έργου (παλαιός ταινιόδρομος) στην «Ακτή Κράκαρη»
Για το έργο αυτό ήδη προκηρύχθηκε ανοιχτός πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός.  Στόχος η διάσωση του ως βιομηχανικού μνημείου και χρησιμοποίηση του για  πολλαπλές χρήσεις.

3.	 Μετατροπή του συνόλου της έκτασης στο Ικόνιο και στην περιοχή της πρώην Καρβουνόσκαλας  σε σύγχρονο ενιαίο car-terminal.
Ήδη απομακρύνθηκαν όλες οι χρήσεις από τρίτους και άρχισε το έργο  ανακατασκευής του χώρου. Τα Ro-Ro εσωτερικού μεταφέρθηκαν στην παλαιά  θέση πρόσδεσης.

4.	 Πρόταση αναβάθμισης και δημιουργίας νέου σύγχρονου terminal στην  περιοχή Λεμονάδικα (τετράγωνο Γιαννουλάτου-Πλ. Καραϊσκάκη). 
Επαναφέρεται για διαβούλευση και ανακατασκευή του χώρου αυτού με σκοπό  τη δημιουργία σύγχρονου terminal με εμπορικές χρήσεις, όσων σήμερα έχουν  δικαιώματα ιδιοκτησίας. Για το έργο αυτό υπήρχαν προτάσεις Ο.Λ.Π.,  Νομαρχίας και Δήμου από παλαιά.

5.	 Υποθαλάσσια διασύνδεση (διάβαση πεζών) μεταξύ περιοχής Λέοντος  (κρουαζιέρας) και Πολιτιστικής Ακτής (Ηετιώνια). Ανατίθεται μελέτη για  την κατασκευή υποθαλάσσιας διασύνδεσης για πεζούς σε δύο από τις πιο

 υψηλής επισκεψιμότητας περιοχές υπό κατασκευή, δηλ. της περιοχής του Συνεδριακού-Εκθεσιακού Κέντρου και της Πολιτιστικής Ακτής.

6.	Υποθαλάσσια διασύνδεση για αυτοκίνητα στην περιοχή νέων υπό κατασκευή επεκτάσεων του Λιμένα.
Ανατίθεται σε γραφεία κατασκευαστικά και κυκλοφοριακών μελετών η σύνταξη  μελέτης για υποθαλάσσια σήραγγα η οποία θα συνδέει το νέο λιμάνι  κρουαζιέρας και την Πειραϊκή με την απέναντι Ακτή Δραπετσώνας με στόχο  την κυκλοφοριακή αποφόρτιση του κέντρου του Πειραιά μετά την ολοκλήρωση  και λειτουργία της επέκτασης του λιμένος.

7.	 Επέκταση βορείου τμήματος λιμένος για θέσεις ελλιμενισμού ακτοπλοΐας.
Παράλληλα με την κατασκευή επέκτασης του νοτίου λιμένα (κρουαζιέρα) θα  συνταχθεί και η οριστική μελέτη επέκτασης του βορείου λιμένα για 4  θέσεις ελλιμενισμού σκαφών ακτοπλοΐας λόγω α)του μεγέθους των πλοίων  ακτοπλοΐας νέας γενιάς και β) λόγω της πλήρους λειτουργίας της  Πολιτιστικής Ακτής.

8.	 Κατασκευή νέων σταθμών επιβατών στο λιμάνι κρουαζιέρας.                   Προβλέπεται η ανωδομή νέων σταθμών επιβατών στο νέο νότιο λιμάνι  (κρουαζιέρα) με σύμβαση παραχώρησης κατά τα πρότυπα των διεθνών λιμένων  κρουαζιέρας. 

9.	 Πολιτιστική Ακτή.
Στις 04/01/2011 θα παρουσιαστεί το masterplan της πρότασης η οποία έχει  συνταχθεί για τις λειτουργίες της Πολιτιστικής Ακτής Πειραιά.

10.	 Κατασκευή ανισόπεδης διάβασης η οποία θα συνδέει το Ικόνιο με τον  εμπορευματικό χώρο του πρώην ΟΔΔΥ, όπου θα εγκατασταθούν όλα τα  Τελωνεία.

11.	Κατασκευή νέου κτιρίου υπηρεσιών στον χώρο της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής      Βάσης Περάματος.
 Στο κτίριο αυτό θα εγκατασταθούν οι υπηρεσίες ΝΑΥΣΟΛΠ, Λιμενικού Τελωνείων και Συνδικάτων.

12.	Κατασκευή νέου κτιρίου ΣΥΚΕ για εξυπηρέτηση των Προβλητών  Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων Ι (ΟΛΠ) και II (Cosco).

13.	Κατασκευή νέου ενιαίου κτιρίου Τελωνείων στον πρώην χώρο    ΟΔΔΥ  λόγω εφαρμογής του Κοινοτικού Κανονισμού 450/2008 (L 145/2008).

14.	 Αυτόνομη λειτουργία ISPS στον Εμπορικό Λιμένα. 
      Αναμένεται εντός του 2011 η λειτουργία αυτοτελούς συστήματος.




Όπως τόνισε ο Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κ. Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης : 
«Το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε., δαπάνης 1 δις Ευρώ,  χρηματοδοτούμενο από ιδίους πόρους, δάνεια ΕΤΕΠ και κοινοτικούς πόρους,  είναι εστιασμένο στον Τουρισμό, τον Πολιτισμό και τις υποδομές ποιοτικής  εξυπηρέτησης πλοίων και επιβατών. Ήδη για τα περισσότερα έργα έχουν  προωθηθεί οι απαιτούμενες αδειοδοτήσεις και προκηρύξεις. Με τα έργα αυτά  Λιμάνι και Πόλη αποκτούν ένα σύγχρονο και περιβαλλοντικό πλαίσιο  ανάπτυξης.  
Τα λοιπά έργα παραμένουν ως έχουν. Η εξέλιξη των διαδικασιών των έργων  αυτών παρουσιάζεται σε επισυναπτόμενο κείμενο το οποίο έχει αναρτηθεί  και στο διαδίκτυο (www.olp.gr)    

------------------------------------------------------------------

Και απο τον ΟΛΠ για τις επενδύσεις δείτε εδώ
καθώς και τον πίνακα επενδυτικού προγράμματος 2010-2014 σε pdf

ependitiko2010_2014.pdf



Tα μισά να γίνουν μέχρι το 2014 νομίζω θα είμαστε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι

----------


## Κωστάκης

Φωτο απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών στα λεμονάδικα στις 15/1/2011.

----------


## basilis.m

> Φωτο απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών στα λεμονάδικα στις 15/1/2011.


μπορει καποιος να εξηγησει πως ακριβως δουλευει το συγκεκριμενο "πραγμα"?

----------


## vinman

Ελ.Βενιζέλος και Αδαμάντιος Κοραής ξημερώματα 28ης Οκτωβρίου 2010!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124028

----------


## Giovanaut

Φορτωστε μπαταριες, οσοι δεν το εχετε ηδη κανει και τρεχτε στο κεντρικο λιμανι, με τα τοσα που ακουγονται ισως οι φωτο σας στο μελλον να ειναι ιστορικες....!!!

----------


## basilis.m

> Φορτωστε μπαταριες, οσοι δεν το εχετε ηδη κανει και τρεχτε στο κεντρικο λιμανι, με τα τοσα που ακουγονται ισως οι φωτο σας στο μελλον να ειναι ιστορικες....!!!


δηλαδη σαν τι ακουγεται?

----------


## Giovanaut

Απλως αναρωτιεμαι αν στο μελλον θα υπαρχουν ολα αυτα τα πλοια μαζι στο λιμανι...!!!
Πολλες αποδρομολογησεις και φημες για πωλησεις....!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Ωραία μέρα η σημερινή για μία βραδινή βόλτα στον Πειραιά...
ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ-ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ...

P2235665.jpg

...ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ - ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ - ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ - BLUE STAR PAROS ...

P2235668.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Να εισαι καλα Φωτη....!!!!
Υπεροχη δουλεια....!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Ανανεωμένο σαιτ από τον ΟΛΠ

----------


## zamas

Το *MSC SPLENDIDA* ειναι σημερα στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
*Ειναι η 2 φορα* που ερχετε το *2011* στο λιμανι του Πειραια
*Θα ανεβασω* και φωτογραφια συντομα (απο την πρωτη αφιξη του πλοιου)

----------


## zamas

> Το *MSC SPLENDIDA* ειναι σημερα στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
> *Ειναι η 2 φορα* που ερχετε το *2011* στο λιμανι του Πειραια
> *Θα ανεβασω* και φωτογραφια συντομα (απο την πρωτη αφιξη του πλοιου)


msc splendida piraeus 01 - ok.jpg

*Φωτο απο την πρωτη αφιξη του πλοιου στις 24/02/2011*

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ? 
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΟ 2011 ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

CV ARRIVALS.pdf

----------


## raflucgr

Thanks for that, I've looked for it for a long time.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυξήσεις στην αφίξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον Πειραιά για το 2011 ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΛΠ!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αύριο στον Πειραιά για πρώτη φορα για το 2011 το κρουαζιερόπλοιο MSC Magnifica στις 06:30-16:30. Επόμενη άφιξη του στον Πειραιά στις 29/3/2011.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Διόρθωση: η παρθενική άφιξη του Μagnifica στον Πειραιά ήταν στις 5/3/11!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αύριο ξεκινά επιτέλους το Louis Cristal τις κρουαζιέρες του στο Αιγαίο με ώρα αναχώρησης από τον Πειραιά στις 11:00. Επίσης αύριο θα βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά, για δεύτερη και τελευταία φορά για το 2011,και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Costa Marina απο τις 9:00 έως τις 18:00. Επόμενη προγραμματισμένη άφιξη του Louis Cristal στον Πειραιά στις 18/3/2011.

----------


## despo

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το επιτέλους, σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμά του ξεκινάει το πλοίο.

----------


## vinman

Έλυρος και Κρήτη Ι χθές το πρωί...με ανοιξιάτικη διάθεση...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126441

----------


## zamas

> Αύριο ξεκινά επιτέλους το Louis Cristal τις κρουαζιέρες του στο Αιγαίο με ώρα αναχώρησης από τον Πειραιά στις 11:00....


*Τελικά αναχωρησε* απο το λιμανι του Πειραια γυρω στις *13:15*. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...334#post437334
*Η φωτογραφια είναι βγαλμενη στις 13:26*
*Απ' οτι ειδα στο Ais* έπιασε Μύκονο, πέρασε απο τα μέρη μου (Σάμο) και πήγε Κουσάντασι. 
*Σήμερα* πήγε Πατμο και εχει προορισμο αυτη την στιγμή 23:20 Ρόδο.

----------


## zamas

> ...Επίσης αύριο θα βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά, για δεύτερη και τελευταία φορά για το 2011,και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Costa Marina απο τις 9:00 έως τις 18:00...


*Το Costa Marina στο λιμάνι το Πειραια. Δείτε το Link >>* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...343#post437343

----------


## zamas

> Διόρθωση: η παρθενική άφιξη του Μagnifica στον Πειραιά ήταν στις 5/3/11!


*Τότες* ήμουνα Σαμο *αλλα εχω φωτογραφίες για την επισκεψη στις 13/03* στο ακόλουθο Link>>  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...345#post437345

----------


## SOLSTICE

> *Τότες* ήμουνα Σαμο α*λλα εχω φωτογραφίες για την επισκεψη στις 13/03*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126563 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126564


Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες! Κι εγώ έχασα την πρώτη επίσκεψη! 
¶λλες δύο φορές θα μας ξανάρθει και μετά, αν δε ξαναλλάξει το πρόγραμμα που περιλαμβάνει και πάλι την Αίγυπτο, το Δεκέμβρη θα το ξαναδούμε!

----------


## zamas

*Απ' οτι βλεπω στο Ais* σε λιγες ωρες φτανει το *"THE OCEANIC"* στον Πειραια.  :Wink:  :Wink: 

the oceanic.JPG
*Foto:* Marinetraffic

----------


## speedrunner

> Σημερινή απο τον Πειραιά.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123975


Καμία πρόσφατη φωτογραφία απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών έχουμε???

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα.Βολτα στον Πειραια σημερα και περνωντας εξω απο τα Αγουδημοπλοια παρατηρησα αυτα...ισιωσε το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ και το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και καποιος βρισκοταν στην πλωρη του ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ καθως καποια στιγμη μολαρε και βιραρε καβους.Αραγε ετοιμασιες για την απομακρυνση τους?

----------


## vinman

Mπλού Στάρ 2 - Νήσος Μύκονος - Σουπερφάστ ΧΙΙ χθές στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127830

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αύριο, Τετάρτη 30/3/2011 στον Πειραιά τα εξής κρουαζιερόπλοια:

*Mariner of the Seas* (6:00-18:00)

*Astor* (7:00-18:30)
Επόμενες αφίξεις στον Πειραιά:

*Mariner ot the Seas* 8/4/2011

*Astor* 19/4/2011

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αύριο Πέμπτη 31/3/2011 τα εξής κρουαζιερόπλοια στον Πειραιά:

*Norwegian Jade* (10:30-20:00)*Louis Majesty* (15:30-)
Επόμενες αφίξεις στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά:

*Norwegian Jade* (21/4/2011)*Louis Majesty* (4/4/2011)

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αύριο Παρασκευή 1/4/2011 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τα εξής κρουαζιερόπλοια:

*Louis Cristal* (7:00-17:00)*Athena* (14:00-)*Louis Majesty* (-11:00)
Επόμενες αφίξεις στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για τα προαναφερόμενα κρουαζιερόπλοια:

*Louis Cristal* (8/4/2011)*Athena* (9/4/2011)*Louis Majesty* (8/4/2011)

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αύριο, Κυριακή 3/4/2011 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το εξής κρουαζιερόπλοιο:

*Coral* (00:00-16:00)
Επόμενη άφιξη του προαναφερόμενου κρουαζιερόπλοιου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά:

*Coral* (23/4/2011)

----------


## ιθακη

> Αύριο, Κυριακή 3/4/2011 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το εξής κρουαζιερόπλοιο:
> 
> *Coral* (00:00-16:00)Επόμενη άφιξη του προαναφερόμενου κρουαζιερόπλοιου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά:
> 
> *Coral* (23/4/2011)


φιλε Κωστακη να καμω μια ερωτηση???στις 31-03-11 ημερα ημερα Πεμπτη που κατεβηκα στο λιμανι για μια δουλεια μου,το πλοιο ηταν στου Κανελλου....
την1-04-11 το πλοιο *ηταν και παλι εκει* ....
και προς μεγαλην εκπληξην,σημερα που κατεβηκα για καφε και να φωτογραφησω την Ποπη,*ηταν παλι εκει*...
για την ακριβεια και τωρα που μιλαμε...
*παλι εκει ειναι*
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

και τωρα αναρωτιεμαι,_πως θα τα καταφερει αυριο να εχει αφηξη στον Πειραια_,*χωρις να εχει αναχωρησει απο τον Πειραια απο τις 19-03-11*??????????????

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πρόγραμμα αφίξεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων του ΟΛΠ λέει ότι έχει άφιξη σήμερα 00:00. Τώρα τι είναι αλήθεια και τι όχι δεν ξερω.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Μερικές προχθεσινές φωτογραφίες απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
piraias 1.jpg piraias 2.jpg

----------


## Ergis

αραγε το 140μετρο Blue Sar Delos θα μπορει να γυρισει εκει μεσα αν πεσει κινηση καμια μερα στην Ε3;

----------


## ιθακη

πιστευω Εργη οτι θα μπορει,εδω μπορει το Ιεραπετρα Λ με 139μ και ο Πρεβελης με 140μ,που δεν εχουν τις ελικτικες ικανοτιτες των συγχρονων πλοιων...

----------


## Νικόλας

οι 5 ήμερες ξεκινάνε και έτσι σήμερα έχουμε αναχωρήσεις για Κρήτη !!
φορτίζουμε μπαταρίες και λιμάνι σήμερα  :Wink: 
και μια ερώτηση τώρα.τα έργα που γίνονται μπροστά στον ηλεκτρικό γιατί είναι ?

----------


## giorgos....

μεγαλώνουν την προβλήτα φίλε Νικόλα..

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σε αυτο εδω λινκ  , το οποιο ουσιαστικα ενα pdf ειναι εχει τις αφιξεις κ/ζ στον Πειραια για το 2013.... Λαθακια υπαρχουν βεβαια.. οπως για παραδειγμα το Carnival Glory που αναφερει ενω ειναι για παραδειγμα Carnival Sunshine και Carnival Legend.Απο τις αφιξεις εγω περαν των 2 της Carnival ξεχωριζω τις αφιξεις του νεοτευκτου Royal Princess και του Disney Magic ... Υστερα τοποθετω  το Costa NeoRomantica που ερχεται πρωτη φορα μετα την τοποθετηση ..του αυθαιρετου πανω απο τη γεφυρα  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

1 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2010

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εργα γίνονται στο λιμεναρχείο δίπλα για να δημιουργηθούν θέσεις υποδοχής κρουαζιερόπλοιων ... Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να ηταν έτοιμο απο καιρο  ( έλεγαν για Μάη - Ιούνιο) αλλα ακόμη τιποτα..

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στον προλιμενα το αυτοκινηταδικο TOMBARRA της Wallenius Wilhemsen ... Απο το Κερατσινι ηρθε στο κεντρικο λιμανι...Ο λογος αγνωστος!

----------


## Apostolos

Συνήθως φορτηγά πλοία βλέπουμε (σπάνια μεν) οταν κάποια ελληνική εταιρία τα αγοράζει! Αυτό τώρα το άσχετο δεν ξέρουμε πως και τι! Αν είχε ζημιά θα πήγαινε σε άλλο ντόκο...

----------


## Express Pigasos

και ουτε ο καιρος ειναι ο λογος αφου οσο φαινεται αλλα πλοια φευγουν κανονικα , επισης αν και ηταν μερες στη ραδα βλεπω στο ais πως φορτωσε η ξεφορτωσε σε λιγες ωρες και απο εκει μας ηρθε...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αποδεξαμενιστηκε χθες απο τη μεγαλη του Βασιλειαδη, το φορτηγο Arbalist , 
στο παρακατω βιντεο η αναχωρηση του απο το λιμανι.. ετσι και κατι διαφορετικο να φευγει η να μπαινει στο λιμανι βρε αδερφε  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## SteliosK

20/03/2012
Μια συνάντηση που γινόταν για λίγες μέρες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 

836.jpg

----------


## despo

Περνώντας απο τον σταθμό επιβατών στην Ε3 μπροστά απο τα Κρητικά, παρατήρησα οτι η καφετέρια της γνωστής πολυεθνικής αλυσίδας (Σταρμπακς) έκλεισε. Το δε θέαμα εντος αιθούσης είναι εντελώς αποκαρδιωτικό, καταθλιπτικό θα έλεγα αφου στους πάγκους αναμονής βρίσκονται οι διάφοροι 'πολυεθνικοί'. Με την ευκαιρία δε να πώ οτι πολλά απο τα εξωτερικά παγκάκια που βρίσκονται γύρω απο το λιμάνι, ειδικά τα σκεπαστά έχουν μετατραπεί σε υπαιθριο ξενοδοχείο αστέγων. Σημάδια παρακμής της χώρας μας δεν νομίζετε ;

----------


## Apostolos

Σε λίγο που θα μπουκάρουν στα παροπλισμένα του λιμανιού να δέις... και στα 30 μέτρα φορτώνει βαπόρι της ακτοπλοϊας... Ο ΟΛΠ μόνο αφίξεις κρουαζιεροπλοίων αναφέρει, μόνο που τα χάλια μας τα βλέπουν (και) οι ξένοι...

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Περνώντας απο τον σταθμό επιβατών στην Ε3 μπροστά απο τα Κρητικά, παρατήρησα οτι η καφετέρια της γνωστής πολυεθνικής αλυσίδας (Σταρμπακς) έκλεισε. Το δε θέαμα εντος αιθούσης είναι εντελώς αποκαρδιωτικό, καταθλιπτικό θα έλεγα αφου στους πάγκους αναμονής βρίσκονται οι διάφοροι 'πολυεθνικοί'. Με την ευκαιρία δε να πώ οτι πολλά απο τα εξωτερικά παγκάκια που βρίσκονται γύρω απο το λιμάνι, ειδικά τα σκεπαστά έχουν μετατραπεί σε υπαιθριο ξενοδοχείο αστέγων. Σημάδια παρακμής της χώρας μας δεν νομίζετε ;


τελικα ισχυει οτι μαλλον φευγει ολη η αλυσιδα... ωραια ..και τωρα τι θα γινει? ο Μαρινοπουλος θα το κανει τιποτα? Καθοταν πολυ κοσμος εκει..τωρα θα πρεπει να πηγαινει απεναντι.. εχει ενα δυο καφε αν θυμαμαι διπλα στον Αη Διονυση... με καλες τιμες..

----------


## P@vlos

Αν και offtopic, Πέτρο δεν υπάρχει αλυσίδα... Ο Μαρινόπουλος τα διαχειρίζεται αλλά κάτι πίνουν και δεν μας δίνουν και αντι να κατεβάσουν καμια τιμή ρίχνουν το ένα λουκέτο μετά το άλλο σε όποιο έχει μέτρια κίνηση.... Μόνο στα ΒΠ έχουν μείνει και στο Μοναστηράκι που έχει τουρίστες... Εγώ το μαγαζί το τιμούσα όποτε ταξίδευα γιατί έπινα καλό καφέ στην τιμή που θα τον έπαιρνα μέσα στο καράβι ούτως ή άλλως

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Αν και offtopic, Πέτρο δεν υπάρχει αλυσίδα... Ο Μαρινόπουλος τα διαχειρίζεται αλλά κάτι πίνουν και δεν μας δίνουν και αντι να κατεβάσουν καμια τιμή ρίχνουν το ένα λουκέτο μετά το άλλο σε όποιο έχει μέτρια κίνηση.... Μόνο στα ΒΠ έχουν μείνει και στο Μοναστηράκι που έχει τουρίστες... Εγώ το μαγαζί το τιμούσα όποτε ταξίδευα γιατί έπινα καλό καφέ στην τιμή που θα τον έπαιρνα μέσα στο καράβι ούτως ή άλλως



Δεν ειναι offtopic.. ολοι οι επιβατες του λιμενος (τςς..) το επισκεπτονταν..ακομα και εγω σαν καραβολατρης..ξερω για το Μαρινοπουλο..αλλα αυτο εκανε το management... παντως υπηρετησα με το γιο ενος απο την οικογενεια..και δεν ειχε και την καλυτερη αποψη για τη ποιοτητα.. για τη τιμη δεν ειχε προβλημα.. εσκαγε με φεραρι στο Περαμα ο τυπας... Παντως για το μαγαζι ηταν ενας ωραιος τροπος να περνας την ωρα σου... Τωρα κανενα μαγαζι δεν εχει μεσα στο λιμανι...

----------


## P@vlos

Με ενοίκιο δεν είναι ο χώρος στον επιβατικό? Όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί αν ο ΟΛΠ κινηθεί γρήρορα....

----------


## Naias II

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυτο θα γινει. Αποκλειεται να μην ενδιαφερθει καποιος, εκτος κι αν πεσει σε τιποτα γραφειοκρατικα. Θεος φυλαξει!

----------


## Agrino

IMG_6109.jpg

Το ήμισυ της βασικής ακτοπλοϊκής συγκοινωνίας της Κρήτης, χθες το βράδυ στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Apostolos

Φτωχοί βασιλιάδες όμως!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μπορεί για τους Κινέζους να ήταν το έτος του Δράκου , αλλά για τους Πειραιώτες ηταν το έτος των κρουαζιεροπλοίων, αφού 105 κρουαζιερόπλοια προσέγγισαν τον Πειραιά! 


Κατά τη διάρκεια του έτους μπορεί να υπήρξαν κάποιες ακυρώσεις στις προσεγγίσεις όπως για παράδειγμα του Costa Voyager και του Island Escape , αλλά υπήρχαν και εκπλήξεις όπως αυτή του Costa Fortuna. 


Μέσα απο αυτό το άρθρο μπορείτε να δείτε αλφαβητικά σχεδον όλες τις αφίξεις/αναχωρήσεις σε video υψηλής ευκρίνειας κάνοντας *click* πάνω στο όνομα του κάθε πλοίου.


Καλή σας θέαση λοιπόν!

υ.γ. Ευχαριστίες στην enatassa που με ξυπναγε τα περισσοτερα πρωινα..και στον SOLSTICE που με βοηθησε/ειδοποιησε εγκαιρως απειρες φορες κατα την περασμενη χρονια!

A
---
AMSTERDAM
AURORA
AEGEAN ODYSSEY
AIDAdiva
AIDAblu
ALBATROS
ASTOR
ARETHUSA
ARTEMIS
AZAMARA QUEST
AZAMARA JOURNEY
AZURA
ARCADIA
AEGEAN PARADISE
ARION


B
---
BOUDICCA
BLACK WATCH


C
----
CARNIVAL BREEZE 
CELEBRITY REFLECTION
CELEBRITY SOLSTICE
CELEBRITY SILHOUETTE
CELEBRITY EQUINOX
COSTA PACIFICA
COSTA DELIZIOSA
COSTA MAGICA
COSTA ATLANTICA
COSTA SERENA
COSTA FORTUNA (εκτός προγράμματος)
COSTA MEDITERRANEA
CROWN PRINCESS
COLUMBUS 2
CRYSTAL SERENITY
CORINTHIAN II
CLUB MED 2
CLIPPER ODYSSEY


D
---
DEUTSCHLAND
DISCOVERY


E
---
EXPLORER


F
---
FTI BERLIN


G
---
GOLDEN IRIS
GRAND CELEBRATION
GRANDEUR OF THE SEAS




H


I


J


K


L
---
LOUIS CRISTAL
LOUIS OLYMPIA
LE LEVANT
L' AUSTRAL
LA BELLE DE L' ADRIATIQUE


M
---
MARINA
MSC ARMONIA
MSC MUSICA
MSC DIVINA
MSC MELODY
MSC ORCHESTRA
MSC LIRICA
MSC OPERA
MINERVA
MEIN SCHIFF 1
MEIN SCHIFF 2
MARINER OF THE SEAS


N
---
NOORDAM
NIEUW AMSTERDAM
NAUTICA
NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS
NORWEGIAN SPIRIT
NORWEGIAN JADE




O
---
ORIENT QUEEN
ORIANA
OCEANIC
OCEAN DREAM
OCEAN MAJESTY
OCEAN PRINCESS


P
---
PRINSENDAM
PRINCESS DANAE
PACIFIC PRINCESS


Q
---
QUEEN MARY 2
QUEEN ELIZABETH
QUEEN VICTORIA


R
---
RUBY PRINCESS 
REGATTA
RUNNING ON THE WAVES
RIVIERA


S
---
SAGA RUBY
SAGA SAPPHIRE
SILVER WIND
SILVER SPIRIT 
SEABOURN ODYSSEY
SEABOURN PRIDE
SEABOURN QUEST
STAR CLIPPER
SEA CLOUD
SEA CLOUD II 
SEA DREAM I
SEA DREAM II
SERENADE OF THE SEAS
SEVEN SEAS MARINER
SEVEN SEAS VOYAGER
SPLENDOUR OF THE SEAS
SUN PRINCESS
SALAMIS FILOXENIA


T
---
THOMSON MAJESTY
THOMSON CELEBRATION
THOMSON SPIRIT (επεστρεψε για χειμωνα!)


U


V


W
---
WIND SPIRIT
WIND STAR
WIND SURF


X


Y


Z
---
ZENITH

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πολυ ενδιαφερον ετος προβλεπεται να ειναι το 2013 για το λιμανι του Πειραια οσον αφορα τις αφιξεις κρουαζιεροπλοιων.Αρκετα κρουαζιεροπλοια μας επισκεπτονται καθε χρονο,ενω αλλα θα επισκεφτουν το λιμανι μας μετα απο απουσια 2 η παραπανω ετων.Βεβαια θα υπαρχουν και παρθενικες αφιξεις πλοιων  οπως του Royal Princess (νεοτευκτο) , Carnival Legend , Carnival Sunshine και του Disney Magic.Ορεξη να υπαρχει και υγιεια να φωτογραφησουμε ολα αυτα τα πλοια.

----------


## ιθακη

Ένεκεν την επαναλαμβανόμενης απεργίας της ΠΝΟ, ας αναφέρουμε συγκεντρωμένα τα πλοία που απεργούν στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

Στα λεμονάδικα
ΒS Πάρος στην γωνία στα λεμονάδικα, BS Νάξος στη μέση,BS Ιθάκη στην άλλη γωνία

Στην Ε4
BS 1 στον Άγιο Διονύσιο, ΕΛ. Βενιζέλος στην μπροστά θέση

Στην Ηετιώνια 
Κνωσσός παλάς, BS Πατμος, European express

Στην Βασιλιάδη
Μυτιλήνη, Θεόφιλος με πρύμη στο υπουργείο

Στην Ε1
ΒS2, ΒS Δήλος, Παναγιά Αγίασου, Νίσος Χίος, Blue Horizon (Αιγαίον και Jet Ferry 1)

Στον προλιμένα 
SFXII στο πράσινο φανάρι και το Φαιστός παλάς μπροστά από τους πιλότους

Παγόδα
Διαγόρας μεταξύ των κτηρίων του ΟΛΠ (Louis Cristal- orient queen σε ακινησία)

----------


## Express Pigasos

Προσεθεσε και τα 2 πολεμικα τα Ρωσικα...

----------


## Ilias 92

Χαρά θεού το λιμάνι με τόσα πλοία, θυμίζει παλιότερες εποχές… 
Βγάλτε φωτογραφίες τώρα που είναι όλα μαζί γιατί δεν θα τα ξαναδούμε… :Apologetic:

----------


## speedrunner

Υπάρχουν και στην Ε8 και Ε9 πλοία!!!!! Ταχύπλοα, Αργοσαρωνικού και Δυτικών Κυκλάδων!!!! μην τα ξεχνάμε αυτά!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Α ναι, τα ξέχασα τα HS6-HS4-SRIII-HS5 μόνο που δεν απεργούνε, αλλά ξεχειμωνιάζουν

Στην Ε8 τα Φοίβος,Ποσειδών Ελλάς, Άγιος Νεκτάριος, Απόλλων Ελλάς 

και στην Ε9 τα Αδ. Κοραής και Άγιος Γεώργιος

----------


## speedrunner

> Α ναι, τα ξέχασα τα HS6-HS4-SRIII-HS5 μόνο που δεν απεργούνε, αλλά ξεχειμωνιάζουν



Και το Παναγία Αγιάσου δεν απεργεί αλλα το ανέφερες ποιο πάνω!!!!! :Cocksure:

----------


## ιθακη

χαχαχα, ούτε το jet ferry....γενικότερα αυτά ούτε ξεχειμωνιάζουν ούτε απαργούν.... ξεψυχάνε και σαπίζουν απλά

----------


## Express Pigasos

Απορια....εδω και κανενα 2χρονο λενε πως θα φτιαξουν στην Ηετιωνια την πολιτιστικη ακτη Πειραια μετατρεποντας τις παλιες αποθηκες σε Σιλο... Εγω απορω..εφοσον γινει αυτο θα φανε απο 2 εως 4 θεσεις προσδεσης στο λιμανι για τα επιβατηγα..Ειδικα Χιο Μυτιληνη και ΙκαροΣαμια.. Επιπλεον φαινεται πως μεσα στο ολο πλανο ειναι και η μετατροπη των μονιμων δεξαμενων σε Ενυδρια(?) ..σκεφτηκαν αρκετα ωστε να προχωραει το εργο??

PIREAS POLITISTIKI AKTI.jpg

Που θα δενουν αυτα τα πλοια πια?Θα τα πανε Λαυριο?

----------


## Aquaman

Ισως δενουν σε αλλα σημεια του λιμανιου.Ετσι και αλλιως με τοσες αποχωρησεις πλοιων λογω κρισης, ελευθερωνονται συνεχως θεσεις..

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ισως δενουν σε αλλα σημεια του λιμανιου.Ετσι και αλλιως με τοσες αποχωρησεις πλοιων λογω κρισης, ελευθερωνονται συνεχως θεσεις..


Παντως τουλαχιστον θα εχουμε ελπιζω επι 24ωρου την δυνατοτητα να πηγαινουμε εκει..γιατι ειναι φοβερο σημειο για φωτογραφες  :Razz:

----------


## Aquaman

Μετα το κοκκινο,ειναι με διαφορα το πιο στρατηγικο σημειο για ληψεις,μιας και αν εξαιρεσουμε τα 12νησια πλοια,τα υπολοιπα περνανε ξυστα απο εκει!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να ξανάγυρίσουμε στο θέμα.
Όπως μπορέιτε να δείτε *εδώ* η κατάργηση της πρόσδεσης στην Ηετώνια ακ΄τη προβλέπεται στη δέυτερη φάση του έργου και το ενυδρίο προβλέπεται να γίνει μπροστά από την πέτρινη αποθήκη και όχι στις πέτρινες δεξαμενες που προβλέπεται να γίνουν αναδειχτούν (όπως έχει γίνει σε ανάλογες δεξαμενές στην Αγγλία).
Η απαγόρευση της πρόσδεσης επιβέλεται να γίνει αν ο χώρος γίνει ανοιχτός στο κοινό για αναψυχη λόγω του κώδικα ISPS που επιβάλει να έιναι ελεγχόμενη η πρόσβαση στα πλοία. (καλά εδώ έιμαστε εντελώς μπάχαλο και όποις θέλει φτάνει μέχρι τον καταπέλτη μην πω και μέχρι το πλοίο χωρίς να τον ελέγξει κανένας, αλλά δεν σημάινει ότι είναι και το σωστο).
Τα πλοία προβλέπεται αν δένουν στην επέκταση του λιμανιού στα λιπάσματα.
Όπως μπορέιτε να δειτε παρακάτω αυτή η επέκταση σχεδιαζόταν να γίνει ...προπολεμικά.
techr_1939_225.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πραγματικα σας ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..οσον αφορα τις φασεις της τις ειχα διαβασει..αλλα αυτο με την επεκταση προς λιπασματα ,οτι υπηρχε απο παλια δεν το ξερα!!   :Surprised:   Βεβαια οσο ξερω και ειχα διαβασει , εχει εγκριθει επεκταση για 6 θεσεις μεγαλων κ/ζ μονο απο το ΕΣΠΑ,υψους 220 μυριων...

----------


## ιθακη

Σύμφωνα με τα ΜΜΕ, οι απεργοί θα φρουρήσουν την απεργία τους και δεν θα επιτρέψουν στα πλοία να αναχωρήσουν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, παρά την "επιστράτευση" (και καλά θα κάνουν).... Στην περίπτωση αυτή θέλω να δω που θα δέσουν τα Έλυρος και Τσάμπιον, που έχουν αποπλεύσει αυτήν την ώρα από Χανιά και Ηράκλειο αντίστοιχα....

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Σύμφωνα με τα ΜΜΕ, οι απεργοί θα φρουρήσουν την απεργία τους και δεν θα επιτρέψουν στα πλοία να αναχωρήσουν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, παρά την "επιστράτευση" (και καλά θα κάνουν).... Στην περίπτωση αυτή θέλω να δω που θα δέσουν τα Έλυρος και Τσάμπιον, που έχουν αποπλεύσει αυτήν την ώρα από Χανιά και Ηράκλειο αντίστοιχα....


ενα απο τα 2 θα παει λογικα διπλα στο Διαγορα υποθετω..και για καποιο λογο εφυγε το Orient Queen οσο ειδα σημερα...στη χειροτερη πανε Ικονιο!

----------


## ιθακη

Φίλε Πέτρο εν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πάνε Ικόνιο, έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχουν αρκετές θέσεις ελέυθερες στο λιμάνι (μία δεξιά του European, μιά όπως είπες δίπλα στο Διαγόρας, στις θέση Πρεβελη-Κορνάρου κ.α)

----------


## speedrunner

Μέχρι τώρα τα μόνα πλοία που κατάφεραν να αποπλεύσουν απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι το BS Paros και το BS 2!!! To BS1 και το KNOSSOS PALACE έχουν βγεί στην ράδα ενώ το BS ITHAKI το BS NAXOS και το BS PATMOS έχουν μεθορμίσει στην Ε3!!

----------


## gpap2006

Μεχρι τις 10.00 εφυγαν ολα τελικα ..

----------


## Express Pigasos

Της επιχρημασι...αυτη ειναι η κατασταση στο λιμανι... Ουσιαστικα μονο ο Αργοσαρωνικος και η Blue Star δουλευει σημερα...ημουν στο κοκκινο απο τις 7 μεχρι τις 10 περιπου!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Μέχρι τώρα τα μόνα πλοία που κατάφεραν να αποπλεύσουν απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι το BS Paros και το BS 2!!! To BS1 και το KNOSSOS PALACE έχουν βγεί στην ράδα ενώ το BS ITHAKI το BS NAXOS και το BS PATMOS έχουν μεθορμίσει στην Ε3!!


Η εικόνα του να ειναι και τα 3 τελευταια BS στη ράδα ηταν πρωτόγνωρη !! Μέχρι και κατι Γάλλοι που ηταν στο κόκκινο παθανε Σοκ με τα πλοια στη ράδα.. Αντε να τους εξηγήσεις γιατι ειναι στη ράδα :ρ περίμεναν να φύγουν στις 9 με το bs1 ..

----------


## SteliosK

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Πέτρο. Σε ευχαριστούμε  :Encouragement:

----------


## Apostolos

Παραγωγικότατη εργασία! Μάθημα για όλους μας που αρκούμαστε μονο στο ανέβασμα φωτογραφειών!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Aρχιτεκτονικές προτάσεις μετατροπής του SILO σε Μουσείο Ενάλιων Αρχαιοτήτων


1ο βραβείο : http://www.olp.gr/images/stories/del.../1st-award.pdf 
2o βραβείο: http://www.olp.gr/images/stories/del.../2nd-award.pdf
3o βραβείο : http://www.olp.gr/images/stories/del.../3rd-award.pdf
4o βραβείο: http://www.olp.gr/images/stories/del.../4th-award.pdf
5o βραβείο: http://www.olp.gr/images/stories/del.../5th-award.pdf

----------


## sylver23

Aς δούμε τις Aρχιτεκτονικές προτάσεις μετατροπής του SILO σε Μουσείο Ενάλιων Αρχαιοτήτων που μας παρέθεσε ο express pigasos εδώ

----------


## despo

PHOTO 007  despo Πειραιας  Φεβρ&#959.jpgΔεν κατατάσσεται στις ιστορικές, ομως είναι το Φεβρουάριο του 1985 όταν το Γεώργιος ετοιμάζεται να φύγει για πάντα απο την Ελλάδα πουλημένο πλέον στην China Export Machinery.

----------


## sylver23

*Πρόσκληση για την απονομή των βραβείων του Αρχιτεκτονικού Διαγωνισμού*INVITATION_OLP_GR.jpg 

nautilia.gr

----------


## sylver23

*Πρόσκληση για την απονομή των βραβείων του Αρχιτεκτονικού Διαγωνισμού* Περισσότερα..

----------


## lostromos

Τη πρόσκληση την έχει ο ΟΛΠ στο site του.
Είναι ανοιχτή πρόσκληση, όποιος θέλει πάει?

----------


## combra

Μόνο τα τυπικά έχουν απομείνει για την παραχώρηση του ιστορικού *εκθεσιακού κέντρου της Παγόδας* από το *ΤΑΙΠΕΔ* στο *Δήμο Πειραιά*.

*Η εντολή δόθηκε από τον ίδιο τον Πρωθυπουργό Αντώνη Σαμαρά* και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της PP όλα τα σχετικά έγγραφα θα είναι έτοιμα *μέχρι τις 15 του μηνός Μαΐου*!

*Το  ιστορικό εκθεσιακό κέντρο με την ξεχωριστή οροφή, που βρίσκεται έναντι  του Ι.Ν. Αγίου Νικολάου, θα περάσει στα χέρια του Δήμου Πειραιά.
*
Έμπειροι σχολιαστές χαρακτηρίζουν το γεγονός σα μια ακόμη *μεγάλη νίκη του Βασίλη Μιχαλολιάκου*, νίκη υπέρ του Πειραιά!


Σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις το* ακίνητο των 30.000 τ.μ. έχει εμπορική αξία άνω των 100.000.000 ευρώ!*


Η *Παγόδα* αποτελεί ένα από τα κτίρια σημεία αναφοράς για το μεγάλο λιμάνι, ταυτισμένο με την *ελληνική ναυτιλία* και *διεθνούς εμβέλειας εκθέσεις* του κλάδου.

Από τη στιγμή που το ακίνητο θα περάσει στην κατοχή του Δήμου Πειραιά, είναι δεδομένο πως η προσπάθεια για την *επαναφορά των Ποσειδωνίων* αλλά και γενικότερα η *μετατροπή του Πειραιά σε πρότυπο ναυτιλιακό κέντρο* μετά από πολλά χρόνια, θα μοιάζουν ακόμα πιο εφικτά.

Πηγή: piraeuspress.gr

----------


## sylver23

Εχω βαρεθεί να ακούω για αυτή τη ξεχωριστή οροφή...Έλεος...Σιγά τη καλλιτεχνία

----------


## Agrino

Πληροφοριακά, η Παγόδα είναι από τα σημαντικότερα μνημεία μοντέρνας αρχιτεκτονικής στην χώρα, και αξιολογότατο δείγμα αυτής παγκοσμίως. Ασχέτως αν την έχουν καταντήσει όπως την έχουν καταντήσει..

----------


## sylver23

Μοντερνα αρχιτεκτονική μπορεί να είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται ότι είναι και καλόγουστη. Τσπ προσωπικά τουλάχιστον...

----------


## despo

> Μοντερνα αρχιτεκτονική μπορεί να είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται ότι είναι και καλόγουστη. Τσπ προσωπικά τουλάχιστον...


Και φυσικά δεν είναι καλόγουστη !

----------


## Agrino

Δεν είναι θέμα γούστου, η πολιτιστική αξία ενός κτηρίου με αρχιτεκτονικό ενδιαφέρον δεν συνεπάγεται ότι αρέσει σε όλους. Και επίσης, μην μένετε στην εμφάνιση ή στην κατάσταση, η αξία ενός κτηρίου δεν σταματά στις όψεις του. Θα μου πείτε, και μας τι μας νοιάζει πώς είναι οι κατόψεις, τι τυπολογία έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ο αρχιτέκτονας στην οργάνωση των εσωτερικών χωρισμάτων, πώς έχει οργανώσει τους χώρους και τις κινήσεις μέσα του; Θα σας απαντήσω ότι, προσωπικά, είχα την τύχη να μου τα μάθουν και εξηγήσουν κάποιοι καλοί δάσκαλοι. Αυτά. Πάντα φιλικά.  :Smile:

----------


## SteliosK

To    10/05/2013

DSC_0117.JPG

----------

.          ;  google maps           .   ;

----------


## mastrokostas

Costa Fansinoza       !  ,   !!!

----------


## laz94

(   )... 100_3366.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

30/08/2013

stk281.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

! RCCL , Carnival , Costa , MSC ,  Princess !          !
IMG_6706.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

15/09/2013      7  .   18475  .                .       ..                                        .         ..    ,   Traffic                    ,             (          2  3      ),             .
       : PACIFIN PRINCESS , LEGEND OF THE SEAS , CARNIVAL SUNSHINE , MSC FANTASIA , COSTA ROMANTICA , ROYAL PRINCESS , COSTA MAGICA .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2LxcT8ddJ8

----------


## karavofanatikos

!!!
DSCN1730.jpg DSCN1736.jpg
         ,         !!! :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> !!!


    (  )  . ,      ,        .     ,     -   -  .         ,   -  - ,         -    .

----------

> !!!
> DSCN1730.jpg DSCN1736.jpg
>          ,         !!!



     ,  26-10-13

IMG_1493a.jpg

----------


## despo

> Έτσι όπως τα λες (και τα δείχνεις) είναι Νεκτάριε. Ωστόσο, για να τα λέμε και όλα, να επαναλάβω για μία ακόμα φορά το αυτονόητο. Ότι δηλαδή και οι εφοπλιστές, επιχειρηματίες είναι που επιδιώκουν -όπως όλοι οι επαγγελματίες- το κέρδος. Για να βρίσκονται εκεί δεμένα αυτά τα σύγχρονα πλοία, ο προφανής -τουλάχιστον για εμένα- λόγος, είναι ότι οποιαδήποτε δρομολόγηση τους αυτήν την στιγμή - εποχή κρίνεται οικονομικά ασύμφορη.


Πλήρως κατανοητά αυτά που γράφεις. Ομως αν αφήσουμε τους εφοπλιστές/επιχειρηματίες να ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το κέρδος, πρέπει τα μισά τουλάχιστον πλοία να κινούνται απο 15 Ιουνίου εως και 15 Σεπτεμβρίου -
αντε και 'να μας κάνουν τη χάρη' αν θέλουν και κανένα 10ήμερο το Πάσχα. Να μη ξεχνάμε οτι όλες σχεδόν οι εταιρείες έχουν πάρει δάνεια απο τις τραπεζες, τα οποία φυσικά και δεν εξυπηρετούνται, άλλωστε τα πλοία τους σκοπό έχουν να επιτελούν συγκοινωνιακό έργο και όχι να είναι παροπλισμένα. Το ότι η επιβατική κίνηση είναι μειωμένη την περίοδο του χειμώνα είναι διαχρονικά γνωστό, το ότι ομως δεν περισσεύουν πια χρήματα για να ταξειδέψει κάποιος ουτε ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι, με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί (όσοι ακόμα μπορούν να πάνε διακοπές) να προτιμούν χερσαίους προορισμούς, ας το δούν οι αρμόδιοι μήπως κάποτε σταματήσει αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> και μία από αντίθετη οπτική γωνία, χθες 26-10-13
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150014


Λυπηρη κατασταση απο τη μια, ευκαιρια για συγρκισεις, ωραια συμμετρια και ομορφα τραβηγμενη φωτογραφια απο την αλλη!!! Αν θες Γιωργαρε βαλ'την με link και στα θεματα των πλοιων γιατι πολυς κοσμος ισως να μην τη δει εδω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....Ομως αν αφήσουμε τους εφοπλιστές/επιχειρηματίες να ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το κέρδος, πρέπει τα μισά τουλάχιστον πλοία να κινούνται απο 15 Ιουνίου εως και 15 Σεπτεμβρίου - αντε και 'να μας κάνουν τη χάρη' αν θέλουν και κανένα 10ήμερο το Πάσχα.


Σαφώς και δεν έγραψα - υπαινίχθηκα κάτι τέτοιο, και είμαι βέβαιος ότι το αντιληφθήκατε.

Από εκεί και πέρα, και βέβαια θα συμφωνήσω με τα όσα αναφέρετε, είναι επίσης κατανοητά, και πολύ περισσότερο το ότι έχουμε τελικά να κάνουμε με φαύλο κύκλο. Και οπωσδήποτε καλά τα λέμε και τα σχολιάζουμε από την μεριά του πολίτη, του επιβάτη, του απλού παρατηρητή. Δεν γνωρίζω όμως καθόλου τι θα κάναμε αν βρισκόμασταν εμείς πίσω από τα γραφεία κάποιας εφοπλιστικής (και βέβαια ιδιωτικής) εταιρείας, και έπρεπε να πάρουμε ανάλογες αποφάσεις. Το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές, ζούμε σε μία χώρα με "ιδιαιτερότητες" σε ότι τουλάχιστον αφορά θέματα τουρισμού και ακτοπλοικών συνδέσεων. Δεν θα πω κάτι καινούργιο, αν αναφερθώ για παράδειγμα στην .....διαβόητη γραμμή της Ραφήνας, όπου την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο είναι πολλές οι ημέρες που τέσσερα πλοία δεν αρκούν, ενώ την χειμερινή είναι αντίστοιχα πολλές οι ημέρες κατά τις οποίες έστω και ένα πλοίο ...περισσεύει.

Τέλος πάντων, όπως σοφά είπατε, "φαύλος κύκλος". Και προσωπικά είμαι πολύ δύσπιστος ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιλύσουν το όντως υφιστάμενο πρόβλημα οι όποιοι "αρμόδιοι". Δυστυχώς είναι ένα είδος ανθρώπων (κατά την κυριολεξία της λέξης) που εκλείπει από την χώρα μας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Όμορφη εικόνα και συμμετρική! Νομίζω όλους μας τιμά και μας χαροποίειη παρουσία αυτών των πλοίων στην χώρα μας.
Αξίζει να πούμε ότι ουσιαστικά βλέπουμε το πρότζεκτ του Γ. Στρίντζη για την εταιρεία του που τελικά κατέληξε στην Χελλένικ και την μίμηση μετά από μια δεκαετία του ιδίου και επικαιροποιημένου σχεδίου από την Μπλού Στάρ.
Τα ημερόπλοια και μάλιστα τέτοιων μεγεθών είναι πάντα πρόβλημα στη διαχείριση λόγω έντονης εποχικότητας.
Επιμένω όμως ότι είναι πρόβλημα εκ του σχεδιασμού και πρόβλημα των στελεχών που τον υλοποίησαν.
Το Χίος είναι το πλέον τυχερό μιας και έχει πολύχρονο και μόνιμο ρολό,  έδεσε για την επισκευή  και λόγω της αλλαγής του τρόπου συνεργασίας με την ΒΣ στην γραμμή του.
Το Μύκονος ήταν λάθος του Στρίντζη εξ αρχής στην δρομολόγηση του, έχουμε πει τον λόγο πολλές φορές παλαιότερα.
Όταν έφτιαξαν το Φινζτετ φρόντισαν να κινείται και με 19 κόμβους σε οικονομική ταχύτητα δεν ξέρω αν στα δικά μας έχει προβληθεί αυτή η δυνατότητα.

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά
Piraeus 29-10-13.jpg 29-10-13.JPG Peiraeus 29-10-2013.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά
Piraeus 29-10-13.jpg 29-10-13.JPG Peiraeus 29-10-2013.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

Στέλιο ωραίες και καθαρές οι φωτογραφίες σου. Η δεύτερη από πού είναι τραβηγμένη?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας δούμε κι από μία άλλη οπτική γωνία, τις 4 γλάστρες του λιμανιού να λιάζονται στον μεσημεριανό ήλιο του Πειραιά!!! :Fat: 

DSCN1770.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

MSC Magnifica στις 09-11-13 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

IMG_1608.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

Μια φωτό και από εμένα απο την πρώτη φορά που πήγα στον πρώην πλέον κόκκινο φάρο την Δευτέρα 4/11.  Ωραίο πόστο αλλά πολύ βρόμα ρε παιδί μου αν πας με τα πόδια ως εκεί.
Είχε εκεί άλλο ένα παλικάρι που περίμενε το κρουαζιερόπλοιο απέναντι να φύγει, χάρηκα που υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν εμάς.
Ελπίζω η νέα κατασκευή να είναι καλύτερη από την παλιά και Ship Spotting Friendly !!!

SDC10218.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είχε εκεί άλλο ένα παλικάρι που περίμενε το κρουαζιερόπλοιο απέναντι να φύγει, χάρηκα που υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν εμάς.[/QUOTE]
Το γνωστό περιοδικό στην αρχή κ το διαδίκτυο στην συνέχεια βοήθησαν ώστε να γίνουν πολλοί καραβολάτρες. Όταν ξεκίνησα εγώ προ αμνημονεύτων χρόνων,ήμασταν τρεις κ ο κούκκος.Παλιά υπήρχε κόσμος που απλώς του άρεσε τα καράβια  κ τίποτα παραπάνω. Γενικά, πέρα από αυτοκίνητο,μουσική οτιδήποτε άλλο χόμπυ φάνταζε παράξενο.Όσο γιά φωτό,κόστιζαν το φιλμ κ η εμφάνιση...

----------


## Eng

...και ειναι παρα πολυ καλο που βλεπω νεαρους με τις ψηφιακες εκει στον "Κοκκινο", στον ηλιο, στο ψιλοβροχο κ.ο.κ απο το να βλεπω τα παιδια να τρωνε τις αμετρητες ωρες και να σαπιζουν πισω απο ενα υπολογιστη (βλεπε πασαλιμανι στα Netcafe) παιζοντας αυτα τα virtual reality ή οπως διαολο τα λενε, παιχνιδια.

----------


## ιθακη

Τζορτζ, βάλε παρελθοντικό χρόνο




> ...και ειναι παρα πολυ καλο που βλεπω νεαρους με τις ψηφιακες εκει στον "Κοκκινο", στον ηλιο, στο ψιλοβροχο κ.ο.κ απο το να βλεπω τα παιδια να τρωνε τις αμετρητες ωρες και να σαπιζουν πισω απο ενα υπολογιστη (βλεπε πασαλιμανι στα Netcafe) παιζοντας αυτα τα virtual reality ή οπως διαολο τα λενε, παιχνιδια.


Πλέον δεν νομίζω να ξαναδούμε.....

----------


## Eng

> Τζορτζ, βάλε παρελθοντικό χρόνο
> 
> 
> 
> Πλέον δεν νομίζω να ξαναδούμε.....


Δλδ αν το ονομάσω στον (προβλήτα) jetferry λες να ειμαι πιο σωστος??  :Fat:  :Fat: 

Παντως εχεις δικιο..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yπάρχει κ ο χώρος των πρώην Λιπασμάτων δίπλα που τελευταία τον άνοιξαν γιά τον κόσμο. Εντάξει δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις στο έμπα έβγα αλλά εκτός λιμανιού βγάζεις από εκεί θαυμάσιες πόζες.

----------


## ιθακη

Στην Παγώδα σήμερα ήταν οικογενειακή υπόθεση της Louis cruises με τα Thompson (louis) Majesty, Louis Cristal, Louis Aura

IMG_1686.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Πειραιάς 10/12/2013

DSC_0194.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Βραδινό δελτίο Πειραιά 14/03/2014  :Razz: 

DSC_0586.JPG DSC_0587.JPG DSC_0602.JPG DSC_0604.JPG

----------


## lostromos

Απλά καταπληκτικές, ειδικά αυτή με το Liberty.
Καλά, βραδυάτικα με τρίποδο στο λιμάνι?

----------


## Aquaman

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες του Στέλιου..μια παρόμοια και απο εμενα,επισης με το τριποδο βραδιάτικα στο λιμάνι  :Smile:

----------


## lostromos

Μπράβο παιδιά, ρεσιτάλ απόψε!

----------


## SteliosK

Tα έργα συνεχίζονται..

DSC_0771.JPG

----------


## Nautilia News

ocean_dream1.jpg voyager1.jpg

Κατέπλευσε  για πρώτη φορά στη φετινή σεζόν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί το  κρουαζιερόπλοιο OCEAN DREAM συνεχίζοντας το 83ο ταξίδι του που ξεκίνησε  στις 13 Μαρτίου από τη Yokohama της Ιαπωνίας και διασχίζοντας όλο τον  πλανήτη, περνώντας από Σρί Λάνκα, Ιορδανία, Ελλάδα και επόμενους  σταθμούς το Μαρόκο, τη Βενεζουέλα, το Περού, την Αϊτή, τη Χαβάη θα  καταλήξει και πάλι στην Yokohama της Ιαπωνίας στις 24 Ιουνίου. *Περισσότερα εδώ...*

----------


## SteliosK

Λιμάνι Πειραιά 25/04/2014

093k6.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

peiraias.jpg

*Έξι μνηστήρες για τον ΟΛΠ*

----------


## giorgos....

DSC_1679.jpg
ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ και BLUE HORIZON

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολλά σφυρίγματα εδώ και 5-10 λεπτά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ξέρουμε τι γίνεται?

----------


## enplo

*Εφτασε η Τίμια Κάρα του Αγίου Ραφαήλ*
Στο *λιμάνι του Πειραιά* καταφθάνει αυτή την ώρα η *Τίμια Κάρα του Αγίου Ραφαήλ* από το νησί της Μυτιλήνης.
Πλήθος κόσμου βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή στην *προβλήτα* *9* του λιμανιού απέναντι από τον *Ιερό Ναό του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα.* Οι καμπάνες χτυπούν πανηγυρικά ενώ τα πλοία δεν σταματούν να σφυρίσουν.


*Το Ιερό λείψανο  θα παραμείνει στον Ιερό Ναό του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου, στον Πειραιά έως τις 25* *Μαΐου*.


Πηγη: http://www.piraeuspress.gr/

----------


## ιθακη

να δώ πότε θα αξιωθούν οι "άρχοντες" της πατρίδας μου, να ζητήσουν να επισκεφτεί και την πατρίδα του το ¶γιο Λείψανο του Αγίου

----------


## Nautilia News

espo logo.png
*Γενική συνέλευση του ESPO παρουσία της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ*

----------


## Ilias 92

*Σήμερα* ήταν στον Πειραιά το *Riviera* που μόλις φεύγει και το *MSC FANTASIA.*
Από την Δευτέρα έχουν επισπευτεί πολλά πλοία τον Πειραιά και παρότι τα βλέπω από το λεωφορείο δεν έχω χρόνο να κατέβω να τα φωτογραφίσω.
Tο πολυτελές νεότευκτο *EUROPA II* μας επισπεύτηκε την *Τρίτη 13-5-14*.
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος στο φόρουμ να ανεβάσει την λίστα του ΟΛΠ με της αφήξεις για να οργανωθούμε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Tο πολυτελές νεότευκτο *EUROPA II* μας επισπεύτηκε την Τ*ρίτη 15-5-14*.


Το _έχουμε αναφέρει_, του ανεβάσαμε και φώτο (13 Μαίου, όχι 15).

----------


## lostromos

Αυτά δίνει ο ΟΛΠ στο site του.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Αυτά δίνει ο ΟΛΠ στο site του.



Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nautilia News

wind star-sea cloud.jpg
Στο λιμάνι  του Πειραιά βρέθηκαν 3 από τα ομορφότερα ιστιοφόρα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Star  Clipper, Wind Star και Sea Cloud βρέθηκαν για πρώτη φορά  μαζί στο  λιμάνι του Πειραιά, δίνοντας μια νότα ομορφιάς στο μεγάλο λιμάνι της  χώρας. Το nautilia.gr βρέθηκε το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου στον Πειραιά και  σας παρουσιάζει εικόνες και βίντεο από την αναχώρηση των Wind Star και  Sea Cloud.

----------


## despo

Ωρα 06.10 σήμερα στο λιμάνι με τον Ελυρο ηδη δεμένο, στις 06.30 έμπαινε το Φαιστός, η όμορφη Αριάδνη για μια ακόμα φορά νωρίτερα -στις 06.45 ήδη έδενε κάβους, ενω γύρω στις 07.00 έμπαινε ... καταιδρωμένο το Κρήτη 2. Τα 2 μπλε των Κυκλάδων δεμένα κάθετα το ένα απο το άλλο, λόγω των έργων που γίνονται για το μετρό.

----------


## SteliosK

Πειραιάς 27/05/2014

DSC_0082.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Συναντηθηκε  το  παλιο  με το  νεο...!!! 
Το  ιστορικο ιστιοφορο BELEM    κατασκευης του 1896     εχοντας φοντο το     νεοτευκτο  REGAL PRINCESS στο λιμανι του Πειραια 27-5-2014

_DSCN9130ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## zozef

Τετάρτη 25 Ιουνίου μια μικρή σύγκριση μεγέθους των δυο πλοίων !!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_0922NA.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η  "εισβολή" της παραλιακής λεωφόρου στην λιμενική ζώνη είναι επίσης μόνιμη κατάσταση κ δυστυχώς καθιστά πλέον αδύνατη την πρυμνοδέτηση τρίτου πλοίου.





> Δυστυχώς είναι μόνιμη η θέση και η εισβολή του δρόμου μέσα στο λιμάνι και όχι παροδική για τα έργα, όμως δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θα γίνει εκεί που είναι τώρα ο δρόμος.
> Ο σταθμός του μετρό δεν είναι δυνατόν να φάει όλο το δρόμο.
> Αχρηστεύουν και την πεζογέφυρα του ΟΛΠ. 
> Δεν μπορούσαν αφού προέκτειναν το λιμάνι πριν δύο χρόνια να βάλουν άλλα 5 μέτρα να μην χαλάσουν την καλύτερη θέση του.





> Ο υπάρχων δρόμος μπορεί να γίνει ...πλατεία με μιά είσοδο/έξοδο του μετρό αφού η άλλη άκουσα θα είναι στην πλατεία Οδησσού μπροστά στον ΗΣΑΠ. Ο νέος δρόμος,όπως θα έχεις δει,είναι στενότερος κ σε ώρες αιχμής θα στραγγαλίζεται η κυκλοφορία.
> Η πεζογέφυρα δεν θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης εκεί.Παρεμπιπτόντως, τότε που την έβαλαν ήταν αυθαίρετη ( ! ) κ φίλη μου που δουλεύει στην ΔΕΗ μου έλεγε ότι θέλανε να της κόψουν το ρεύμα! Τι να πει κανείς, δημόσιο με δημόσιο!
> Αν πήγαινε άλλα 5 μ. μέσα το κρηπίδωμα η πλώρη πλοίων όπως του BSD θα έβγαινε αρκετά έξω από την γωνία στου Τζελέπη.


Να δούμε δύο χθεσινές φωτογραφίες με τα έργα που γίνονται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην ακτή Καλλιμασιώτη, ή -κοινώς- στα Λεμονάδικα, τραβηγμένες από την γνωστή πεζογέφυρα.

IMG_0018.jpg___IMG_0012.jpg

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το αν είναι βέβαιο ότι αυτή η διαμόρφωση του δρόμου θα είναι μόνιμη και οριστική και όχι παροδική για τα έργα. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν απολύτως λόγο -λογικά πιστεύω σκεπτόμενος- να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Και διότι -όπως γράφτηκε παραπάνω- ο νέος δρόμος είναι εμφανώς στενότερος του παλαιού (στον οποίον εδώ και χρόνια σε ώρες αιχμής γίνεται το "έλα να δεις"), και γιατί δεν βλέπω κάποιο τρόπο εκμετάλευσης - χρησιμότητας του τεράστιου χώρου που καταλαμβάνει ο παλαιός δρόμος (νέα πλατεία για ποιόν λόγο ???) αλλά και γιατί δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο ο νέος δρόμος να συνδέεται με τον παλαιό στην πλευρά προς την ακτή Ποσειδώνος σε αυτό το σημείο και με αυτή την κούρμπα (δεύτερη φωτό). Νομίζω πως αν ο νέος δρόμος θα ήταν μόνιμος (και όχι προσωρινός για όσο διαρκέσουν τα έργα του μετρό) θα συνέχιζε ευθεία προς την πλατεία Καραισκάκη και θα ενωνόταν με τον παλιό εκεί που ήδη γίνεται κούρμπα, στην συμβολή δηλαδή της Ποσειδώνος με την Γούναρη.

----------


## kythnos

Είναι προσωρινό έργο η παράκαμψη για την εκσκαφή του σταθμού...Βέβαια μέρος του χώρου της παράκαμψης που γίνεται στο λιμένα μετά θα χρησιμοποιήθει για να δημιουργηθεί μία έξοδος του μετρό, δεντροφύτευση κλπ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να δούμε που θα γίνει, πότε θα γίνει και πόσο θα κρατήσει........ο δεξαμενισμός της μεγάλης του Περάματος.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέα Προβλήτα Κρουαζιέρας στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά*

----------


## SteliosK

Φθινοπωρινός Πειραιάς

sk_0799.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Μια βόλτα στόν Πειραιά. 

DSC_2472.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Πειραιάς 13/11/2014
Celestyal Olympia - Topaz - Blue Horizon

sk_4905.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Η γνωστή βραδινή παρέα έτοιμη για αναχώρηση..

sk_1478.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το MSC SINFONIA θα είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που θα κάνει ποδαρικό στον Πειραιά σύμφωνα με το AIS του.
Αυτή την ώρα είναι Νότια από τη Μεθώνη με άφιξη στον Πειραιά 04.30 UTC.
Ελπίζω να κάνει καλό ποδαρικό. :Fat:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Provlita_3.jpg

ΟΛΠ σημαίνει ανάπτυξη για τον Πειραιά                            *

----------


## Nautilia News

cosco_containers.jpg

*Κίνα: Μεγάλη ανησυχία για την ακύρωση της ιδιωτικοποίησης του ΟΛΠ*

----------


## SteliosK

Πειραιάς 31/01/2015
Καιρό έχουμε να δούμε τόσα πολλά βαπόρια

sk_1057.jpg sk_1059.jpg sk_1078.jpg sk_1082.jpg sk_1094.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*IMG_201408272269.jpg


Στοιχεία διακίνησης από το Λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά το 2014*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΛΠ ξανά στο προσκήνιο*

----------


## Nautilia News

espo_logo.jpg
*No ports, no energy.No energy,no ports To θέμα του 12ου Ευρωπαϊκού Συνέδριου λιμένων στον Πειραιά*

----------


## manolisfissas

Το COSTA ATLANTICA 
είναι από εχθές στο μεγάλο λιμάνι οποίος θέλει μπορεί να πάει να το τραβήξει φωτογραφία όσοι δεν το έχουν βγάλει.

----------


## maria korre

Πρωινή αναχώρηση, Μεγάλη Τετάρτη 8-4-2015!
8-4-2015 (2).jpg 8-4-2015.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στον Πειραιά βρέθηκε χθες το νεότευκτο VIKING STAR*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχετε δει πως βγαίνει το BS PATMOS μέσα από την στρούγκα όταν απέναντι προς τον Αγ.Διονύση έχει 3 βαπόρια παράλληλα δεμένα;
Bιράρει την άγκυρα μέχρι να φθάσει 20 μέτρα πχ από το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ κ μετά ανάποδα γιά να το κόψει αριστερά στη συνέχεια.Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή.Πρέπει να φύγει από εκεί το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κ να πάει η Κασοκαρπαθία ή τα Κύθηρα στου Βασιλειάδη ή στα 200άρια.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Καζάνι που βράζει ο Πειραιάς με το θέμα του ΟΛΠ*

----------


## maria korre

20-7-2015 λίγο πριν τις 17.00. Είμαι στο BLUE STAR PATMOS. 
Κοιτάζω δεξιά DSC03770.jpg 

κοιτάζω αριστεράDSC03776.jpg κιτρίνισε το μάτι μου!

Κοιτάζω πίσω DSC03778.jpg απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές!

----------


## seajets

Αυριο φευγω με τον Κοραη για Σικινο και θα ειμαι πισω σιγουρα τη Κυριακη. Υπαρχει παρκινγκ εντος του λιμανιου κοντα στην Ε9 οπου δεν κινδυνευω να μου παρουν το αυτοκινητο;

----------


## ιθακη

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στην Σκουζέ, που κατεβαίνει από την Ηρώων Πολυτεχνίου στο λιμάνι (είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από την πύλη εξόδου των 200αριών) μεταξύ Φίλωνος και Ακτής Μιαούλη (κάπου κοντά στην αστυνομία) έχει κανονικό πάρκιν.....

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πρώτος ο ΟΛΠ στην διακίνηση φορτίων την τελευταία 5ετία*

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά έχει καταπλεύσει το Ιστιοφόρο- εκπαιδευτικό *Guayas* του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού της Δημοκρατίας του Ισημερινού. Εδώ το GUAYAS όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 24-09-2015, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Έλενα Φ.

GUAYAS-02-24-09-2015-ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ-ΙΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΥ.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μπλόκο» στην ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΛΠ από την Περιφέρεια*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η Αρχή Λιμένων εμπόδιο στη γρήγορη πώληση του ΟΛΠ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαμός στη ράδα του Πειραιά που έχει γεμίσει από πλοία που.....δεν μπορούν να ξεφορτώσουν λόγο της απεργίας. Ορισμένα μάλιστα κάνουν στροφή και φεύγουν για.....άλλους προορισμούς.

----------


## despo

Ανάμεσά τους βλέπω να περιμένει και το Louis Aura, το οποίο πρέπει να έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί και δεν μπορεί βέβαια να μπεί στο λιμάνι, αφου λόγω σημαίας πρέπει να πάρει πλοηγό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε despo. Εγώ που πήγα κατά τις 10.00 π.μ. για να φωτογραφήσω Βάσος Κ και Αιδηψός που ερχόντουσαν, το Louis Aura ήταν στη ράδα, όπως και πολλά άλλα φορτηγά. Ευτυχώς που δεν έχουμε μποφόρια γιατί θα παίζανε .....τα συγκρουόμενα, τόσα που έχουν μαζευτεί.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί τουλάχιστον το 70% του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ στον Πειραιά*

----------


## Aquaman

Πειραιας, 18/01/14

----------


## Nautilia News

Piraeus_aerial.jpg

*Μαζί με τον ΟΛΠ πωλείται & η μισή πόλη*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παίζει μόνη της η COSCO για τον ΟΛΠ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες, στο μεγάλο και ένδοξο λιμάνι μας !!!

IMG_0015.jpg__IMG_0041.jpg__IMG_0100.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 04/01/2016_

αλλά και το προηγούμενο Σάββατο.

IMG_0137.jpg__IMG_0194.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 02/01/2016_

----------


## maria korre

Espresso Venezia, καλή χρονιά! Καταπληκτικές οι από θαλάσσης φωτογραφίες σου!
Από τη στεριά  στις 2-1-2016. Ένας φεύγει, άλλος μένει και άλλος ετοιμάζεται για αναχώρηση!

DSC04490.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά! Picture 007.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Cosco_pct.jpg
* Στον αέρα και πάλι η πώληση του ΟΛΠ 
*

----------


## SteliosK

Βραδινό δελτίο Πειραιά με την αναχώρηση του Costa neoClassica 

sk_1754.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

ΜΠΟΥΡΙΝΙ ΤΟΝ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΗ ΤΟΥ 2014

Picture 070.jpg Picture 084.jpg Picture 098.jpg

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Μια φωτογραφία που ήθελα πολύ καιρό να την βγάλω..Έχουμε και λέμε..Από δεξιά ΑΧΑΙΟΣ,ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΙΟΝΙΣ,ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ και ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ..Τα πλοία αυτά έχουν ένα κοινό στοιχείο μεταξύ τους..Ότι έχουν ναυπηγηθεί σε Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία!!
P1140901.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία που ήθελα πολύ καιρό να την βγάλω..Έχουμε και λέμε..Από δεξιά ΑΧΑΙΟΣ,ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΙΟΝΙΣ,ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ και ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ..Τα πλοία αυτά έχουν ένα κοινό στοιχείο μεταξύ τους..Ότι έχουν ναυπηγηθεί σε Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173616


Είναι ένα μέγεθος προσιτό γιά τις δυνατότητές τους.Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να είναι μέσα κ ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ οπότε θα στο χάλαγε :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από.......... (πόσα χρόνια αλήθεια πέρασαν από την πρόσκρουση και την ...απώλεια του κόκκινου ???), κάποιες εργασίες αποκατάστασης φαίνεται επιτέλους να ξεκίνησαν. Λίγες δεκάδες μέτρα μάλιστα πιό δεξιά, στην προβλήτα που βρισκόταν πρυμοδετημένο το ΤΖΕΤΦΕΡΡΥ, υπάρχουν και έτοιμα αρκετά τσιμεντένια μπλόκια που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν προφανώς στα έργα αποκατάστασης.

IMG_0103.jpg__IMG_0096.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 03/04/2016_

----------


## SteliosK

Και πόσα θα περάσουν για να το φτιάξουν..βλέπε προβλήτα στον Αγ.Νικολαο..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες για την αποκατάσταση του λιμενοβραχίονα και του ...απωλεσθέντος κόκκινου φαναριού. Αυτό όμως που παρατήρησα σήμερα (και πιστεύω μπορεί να διαπιστώσει στις παρακάτω φωτό οποιοσδήποτε γνώριζε την παλιά εικόνα του "κόκκινου") είναι ότι προς το παρόν ξηλώνεται αρκετά μεγάλο μέρος του λιμενοβραχίονα, σε μεγαλύτερη έκταση δηλαδή από εκείνη που είχε γίνει η ζημιά.

IMG_0080.jpg__IMG_0092.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 16/04/2016_

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό γίνεται για να αποκατασταθεί με καινούργια μπλόκια μεγαλύτερη έκταση, ή αν με την ευκαιρεία των εργασιών μεγαλώσει (διαπλατυνθεί) ή είσοδος του λιμανιού, μικρύνει δηλαδή σε μήκος ο λιμενοβραχίονας.

----------


## Nautilia News

Η Διοίκηση και επιτελικά στελέχη του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. με επικεφαλής το Γενικό Δ/ντή κ. Σταύρο Χατζάκο, 
υποδέχθηκαν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το νεότευκτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο “*CARNIVAL VISTA*” *Διαβάστε περισσότερα..*

----------


## Nautilia News

Τον Capt. *S.E. Benedicto* και το *M/V “Theben”* καλωσόρισαν στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην πρώτη άφιξή του στο *Car Terminal του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε*. ο Γενικός Δ/ντής κ. Σταύρος Χατζάκος  με τη Δ/ντρια Διακίνησης Αυτοκινήτων & Γενικού Φορτίου κα Παρασκευή  Καλαμαρά παρουσία του κ. Γ. Ξυδέα, Δ/ντος Συμβούλου του Σκανδιναυικού  Πρακτορείου Εγγύς Ανατολής.*Διαβάστε περισσότερα..*

----------


## Nautilia News

Στο Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών παρουσιάστηκαν τα αποτελέσματα χρήσης 2015 *του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. στην Ένωση Θεσμικών Επενδυτών και έγινε ενημέρωση στους αναλυτές από το Γενικό Διευθυντή κ. Στ. Χατζάκο, τη Δ/ντρια Οικονομικών Υπηρεσιών Διαβάστε περισσότερα..*

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΟΛΠ: Αναβάθμιση του φωτισμού εξωτερικών χώρων της λιμενικής ζώνης*

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of8nGTnj4sk 

*MSC SINFONIA & MSC FANTASIA  σε μια συνάντηση τους στον Πειραια με κόρνες*

----------


## despo

Ληστεία είχαμε στην πύλη Ε9. Αν κρίνουμε απο τις φωτογραφίες πρέπει να έγινε στο εκδοτήριο της Σητζετ.
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/113...ni-tou-peiraia

----------


## sv1xv

Φαίνεται ότι τώρα (απόγευμα Σαββάτου) υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική πυρκαγιά στις προβλήτες της COSCO. 

Σχετική ανακοίνωση της Π.Υ. στο twitter: https://twitter.com/pyrosvestiki/sta...36974076186624

----------


## sv1xv

Επιβεβαιώνεται, υπάρχει σχετική *φωτογραφία* στην Ζούγκλα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκινούν οι επενδύσεις 350 εκατ. από την Cosco στον Πειραιά*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...co-ston-pirea/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ένα σημαντικό έργο κρουαζιέρας εγκαινιάσθηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
*
 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ani-tou-pirea/ .

----------


## nautaki

> *Ένα σημαντικό έργο κρουαζιέρας εγκαινιάσθηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
> *
>  Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ani-tou-pirea/ .



Ποιος ξερει ποσα θα εβαλαν στις τσεπες τους...
Μόνο για τέτοια είσαι κ Μώραλη..δεν βλεπεις που ο Πειραιας εχει γινει ενα μπου....λο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Ένα σημαντικό έργο κρουαζιέρας εγκαινιάσθηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
> *
>  Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ani-tou-pirea/ .


Πόσα χρόνια κάνανε να το τελειώαουν...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξέρω, ξέρω.... Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει (πάγια δικαιολογία των ανεπρόκοπων !!!), αλλά αυτό παραάργησε. Τέλος πάντων, ο νέος θρυλικός κόκκινος του Πειραιά, αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να επαναφέρει στην μνήμη μας τον προκάτοχο του !!!

IMG_0003.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 08/10/2016_

----------


## Nautilia News

*«Πάγωσε» το λιμάνι του Πειραιά
*
 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ani-tou-pirea/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μετ’εμποδίων η προσέγγιση εμπορικών πλοίων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ani-tou-pirea/ .

----------


## hayabusa

Εναέρια πλάνα από το το μεγάλο λιμάνι, γεμάτο από πλοία αυτές τις ημέρες λόγω της απεργίας της ΠΝΟ

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πλαίσιο συνεργασίας συνδιαμορφώνουν υπουργείο – Cosco*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...pourgio-cosco/ .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα πλοία Έλυρος, Blue Galaxy, Πρέβελης και Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος θα αναχωρούν προσωρινά απ' την πύλη Ε1.

ΠΥΛΕΣ.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Γιατί άραγε?? Μήπως αυτό έχει σχέση με τίποτα εργασίες απομάκρυνσης του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί άραγε?? Μήπως αυτό έχει σχέση με τίποτα εργασίες απομάκρυνσης του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ??


Γιατί έγινε καινούργιος διαγωνισμός;

----------


## rafina-lines

> Γιατί έγινε καινούργιος διαγωνισμός;


Όχι, δεν άκουσα να γίνει κάποιος διαγωνισμός, απλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να γίνει αυτή η μετακίνηση... Εκείνη η θέση (εντελώς συμπτωματικά??) είναι η ακριβώς διπλανή από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ. Μήπως έχει κάποια σχέση αυτή η γειτνίαση...??  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι, δεν άκουσα να γίνει κάποιος διαγωνισμός, απλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να γίνει αυτή η μετακίνηση... Εκείνη η θέση (εντελώς συμπτωματικά??) είναι η ακριβώς διπλανή από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ. Μήπως έχει κάποια σχέση αυτή η γειτνίαση...??


Σήμερα είδα ότι έβαλαν ένα κοντέινερ κοντά στο πλοίο κ σπίθες στο φράγμα που είναι γύρω-γύρω γιά την ρύπανση.

----------


## Apostolos

Είδα φορτηγάκι "Τεχνική Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος". Νομίζω η ίδια εταιρία που ανέλκυσε τον Άγιο Νεκτάριο στο Κερατσίνι

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΟΛΠ: Αύξηση 6% σημείωσε η διακίνηση αυτοκίνητων στο Car Terminal*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...-car-terminal/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αύξηση 13% στα κέρδη προ φόρων το 2016 για τον ΟΛΠ Α.Ε.*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...gia-ton-olp-e/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ληστεία σε εκδοτήρια εισιτηρίων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά**Δύο άτομα απείλησαν με όπλο τους υπαλλήλους, πήραν τις εισπράξεις και εξαφανίστηκαν*Τα εκδοτήρια εισιτηρίων στην πύλη Ε7 του λιμανιού του Πειραιά έβαλαν στο στόχαστρο δύο ληστές το πρωί της Πέμπτης. 

Λίγα λεπτά μετά τις 7:30 το πρωί, αφού είχαν μόλις αναχωρήσει τα πλοία για τις Κυκλάδες, ένα μηχανάκι στο οποίο επέβαιναν δύο άτομα, σταμάτησε μπροστά στα εκδοτήρια. 

Οι δύο άγνωστοι, έβγαλαν όπλο και ζήτησαν τις εισπράξεις από τους υπαλλήλους. Αφού άρπαξαν άγνωστο χρηματικό ποσό, εξαφανίστηκαν και αναζητούνται από την αστυνομία.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Επιτυχής απομάκρυνση του πλοίου «Παναγία Τήνου».**ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΥΠΟΥ*

*          Επιτυχής απομάκρυνση του πλοίου «Παναγία Τήνου».*

          Με επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε η απομάκρυνση του πλοίου “Παναγία Τήνου” από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και ήδη ρυμουλκείται προς τον τελικό του προορισμό. Ήταν ένα σύνθετο έργο, το οποίο παρουσίαζε ιδιαίτερες νομικές και τεχνικές δυσκολίες.
         H ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. ευχαριστεί όλους όσους συνέβαλλαν στην όλη προσπάθεια, την εταιρεία Antipollution που ανέλαβε μετά από διαγωνισμό το έργο και ιδιαίτερα το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας & Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής που συνέβαλε στην επιτάχυνση της διαδικασίας και στην έκδοση των σχετικών διασυνοριακών αδειών και υπήρξε αρωγός σε όλες τις φάσεις του έργου. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sylver23

Στο παρακάτω βίντεο βλέπουμε πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τα Χριστούγεννα του 1975 και στη συνέχεια από Ικαρία και από απόπλου από το Καρκινάγρι. 

http://www.ikariamag.gr/me-mia-vinte...75-ntokoymento

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κερδοφόρος ο Πειραιάς για την COSCO το 2016*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...84%ce%bf-2016/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Eπίσκεψη του Πρέσβη της Κένυας στον ΟΛΠ*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/episkep...nyas-ston-olp/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ξεκινούν τα νέα έργα της Cosco στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*




ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ 20.04.2017 : 10:54*Ξεκινούν τα νέα έργα της Cosco στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*ΗΛΙΑΣ ΜΠΕΛΛΟΣ




ΕΤΙΚΕΤΕΣ:
Τα έργα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά που προβλέπει το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ ξεκινούν μετά την ανάδειξη ανεξάρτητου μηχανικού, ο οποίος σύμφωνα με τη σύμβαση παραχώρησης με το ελληνικό Δημόσιο είναι αυτός που θα τα επιβλέπει.
Το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠ ενέκρινε τον αμερικανικό οίκο Hill International ως ανεξάρτητο μηχανικό ύστερα από την επικράτησή του στον σχετικό διαγωνισμό που διενήργησε η εισηγμένη. Παράλληλα, επιλέγεται άμεσα και ο project manager των έργων. Σύμφωνα με κύκλους της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει και οι μελέτες για το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα. Εντός του 2017 αναμένεται να έχουν ξεκινήσει τόσο τα έργα αναβάθμισης των χερσαίων και πλωτών υποδομών της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης (ΝΕΖ) όσο και αυτά για νέο κέντρο logistics στον χώρο του πρώην ΟΔΔΥ αλλά και νέες υποδομές στο car terminal.

Ο διορισμός ανεξάρτητου μηχανικού που θα επιβλέπει τα κατασκευαστικά έργα ως προς τη συμμόρφωσή τους με την οριστική μελέτη, τα πρότυπα σχεδιασμού, τις εθνικές τεχνικές προδιαγραφές (ΕΤΕΠ), τους εγκεκριμένους περιβαλλοντικούς όρους και το εγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα αποτελούσε σύμφωνα με πηγές του ΟΛΠ την τελευταία εκκρεμότητα. Υπενθυμίζεται πως ο ΟΛΠ έχει ιδιωτικοποιηθεί και δεν δεσμεύεται για την επιλογή προμηθευτών, υπεργολάβων ή συνεργατών απο τους κανονισμούς που ισχύουν για τις δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις παρά μόνον από τους νόμους που ισχύουν για κάθε ιδιωτική εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα και τους ευρωπαϊκούς κανονισμούς.

Ξεκινούν έτσι οσονούπω το έργο της υπόγειας οδικής σύνδεσης των χώρων του ΟΛΠ στην περιοχή του Σταθμού Διακίνησης Αυτοκινήτων, με τον πρώην χώρο της Διεύθυνσης Διαχείρισης Δημόσιου Υλικού (ΟΔΔΥ) έκτασης 90 στρεμμάτων, ο οποίος έχει ενταχθεί στη σύμβαση παραχώρησης μεταξύ Δημοσίου και εισηγμένης. Το έργο έχει προϋπολογισμό πέντε εκατ. ευρώ και θα ενοποιήσει δύο χώρους που θα φιλοξενήσουν νέο κέντρο logistics έκτασης 120 συνολικά στρεμμάτων. Το έργο έχει πρόσθετη σημασία, αφού θα ενοποιήσει και τελωνειακά την έκταση του ΟΛΠ στο ύψος της αποθήκης Γ, η οποία βρίσκεται στον σταθμό αυτοκινήτων.

Παράλληλα, το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα της εισηγμένης προβλέπει επενδύσεις ύψους 30 εκατ. για τη βελτίωση των υποδομών της ΝΕΖ, το μεγαλύτερο δηλαδή μέρος από τα 55 συνολικά εκατ. που έχει προϋπολογίσει γιΆ αυτό τον σκοπό μεσοπρόθεσμα. Να σημειωθεί πως αργότερα φέτος αναμένεται να φθάσει στον Πειραιά και η πρώτη από τις δύο μεγάλες πλωτές δεξαμενές που έχει παραγγείλει η Cosco για τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη, η postpanamax των 80.000 τόνων.

Επίσης, η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ σημειώνει στην «Κ» πως θα ξεκινήσει άμεσα και η κατασκευή των δύο πενταώροφων χώρων στάθμευσης στο car terminal που θα πολλαπλασιάσουν τη δυναμικότητα του σταθμού αυτοκινήτων. Πρόκειται γα μεταλλική κατασκευή.

Αυτά είναι τα τρία μεγάλα έργα του 2017 αλλά υλοποιούνται και θα υλοποιηθούν και άλλα μικρότερα. Μαζί με τις άλλες επενδύσεις σε έργα που έχει προϋπολογίσει για το 2017 ο ΟΛΠ αναμένεται να δαπανήσει φέτος 137,5 εκατομμύρια. Υπενθυμίζεται πως ο ΟΛΠ είναι συμβατικά δεσμευμένος έναντι του ελληνικού Δημοσίου να πραγματοποιήσει έως και το 2021 επενδύσεις ύψους 293 εκατ. και την αμέσως επόμενη πενταετία (έως το 2026) άλλα 50 εκατ., ενώ η Cosco έχει διακηρύξει την πρόθεσή της να επενδύσει στον Πειραιά μακροπρόθεσμα και επιπλέον κεφάλαια της τάξεως των 200 εκατ
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Nautilia News

*Εγκαίνια του Κέντρου Ελέγχου Θαλάσσιας Κυκλοφορίας (VTS) Πειραιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/egkaini...s-vts-peiraia/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σύσκεψη φορέων για τα έργα επέκτασης του Τραμ στον Πειραιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/erga-tram-peiraias/ .

----------


## despo

Οσες συσκέψεις και να κάνουν, η κατάσταση στους κεντρικούς δρόμους ιδιαίτερα τις ώρες αιχμής είναι εφιαλτική. Κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε ευθύς εξ αρχής να αποτρέψει τον ερχομό του πιό άχρηστου και βραδυκίνητου συγκοινωνιακού μέσου στο κέντρο του Πειραιά.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Οσες συσκέψεις και να κάνουν, η κατάσταση στους κεντρικούς δρόμους ιδιαίτερα τις ώρες αιχμής είναι εφιαλτική. Κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε ευθύς εξ αρχής να αποτρέψει τον ερχομό του πιό άχρηστου και βραδυκίνητου συγκοινωνιακού μέσου στο κέντρο του Πειραιά.


Βραδυκίνητο έχει γίνει επειδή όλοι οι Ελληνάρες έχουν μάθει να πηγαίνουν παντού με το ΙΧ τους, ακόμη και στο περίπτερο!!! Αν όλοι αυτοί που παίρνουν τ'αμάξια τους πήγαιναν με τα ΜΜΜ τότε σου'λεγα εγώ αν ήταν βραδυκίνητο. Σ'όλη την Ευρώπη υπάρχει τραμ, εκεί δλδ γιατί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?? Επειδή ο λαός είναι πιο ψαγμένος, καταλαβαίνει τη χρησιμότητα των μέσων, και στις μεγάλες πόλεις δεν χρησιμοποιεί το αυτοκίνητό του καθημερινά. Αλλά σε μας εδώ θα μας πέσει η μύτη να μπούμε στο τραμ. Νοοτροπία λαού είναι, δε φταίει το μέσο. Ίσα-ίσα που το τραμ είναι το κατεξοχήν οικολογικό μέσο και μέσω αυτού μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση με μέσο σταθερής τροχιάς σε σημεία που δε μπορεί να φτάσει το μετρό. Πάλι καλά που το φτιάχνουν. Οι επόμενες γενιές θα το βρουν έτοιμο. Κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου και θα αναγνωριστούν τα έργα συγκοινωνιών που έγιναν με τους Ολυμπιακούς.

----------


## despo

> Βραδυκίνητο έχει γίνει επειδή όλοι οι Ελληνάρες έχουν μάθει να πηγαίνουν παντού με το ΙΧ τους, ακόμη και στο περίπτερο!!! Αν όλοι αυτοί που παίρνουν τ'αμάξια τους πήγαιναν με τα ΜΜΜ τότε σου'λεγα εγώ αν ήταν βραδυκίνητο. Σ'όλη την Ευρώπη υπάρχει τραμ, εκεί δλδ γιατί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?? Επειδή ο λαός είναι πιο ψαγμένος, καταλαβαίνει τη χρησιμότητα των μέσων, και στις μεγάλες πόλεις δεν χρησιμοποιεί το αυτοκίνητό του καθημερινά. Αλλά σε μας εδώ θα μας πέσει η μύτη να μπούμε στο τραμ. Νοοτροπία λαού είναι, δε φταίει το μέσο. Ίσα-ίσα που το τραμ είναι το κατεξοχήν οικολογικό μέσο και μέσω αυτού μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση με μέσο σταθερής τροχιάς σε σημεία που δε μπορεί να φτάσει το μετρό. Πάλι καλά που το φτιάχνουν. Οι επόμενες γενιές θα το βρουν έτοιμο. Κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου και θα αναγνωριστούν τα έργα συγκοινωνιών που έγιναν με τους Ολυμπιακούς.


Φυσικά φίλε μου και σε όλες τις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες υπάρχει το τραμ, με τη διαφορά οτι δεν εμποδίζει την κυκλοφορία των άλλων μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς (φυσικά και δεν αναφέρομαι στα ΙΧ αυτοκίνητα που και αυτά έχουν δικαίωμα κυκλοφορίας αλλά και στάθμευσης). Επειδή γνωρίζω ομως πολύ καλά τη σύμβαση και τι προέβλεπε αρχικά, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις οτι στην περίπτωση του Πειραιά έχουν συμβεί σημεία και τέρατα. Μέχρι και υπάλληλος της Αττικό Μετρό, στην οποία φόρτωσαν αρον-αρον το έργο, τον οποίο συνάντησα πρόσφατα απόρησε πως παρα τις αντιδράσεις των κατοίκων του Πειραιά, κατάφερε ο εργολάβος και προχώρησε το έργο κόντρα σε προσφυγές στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας (παίρνοντας συνεχείς αναβολές), αλλά και σε κακοποίηση αρχαίων αντικειμένων που σκεπάστηκαν κακήν-κακώς.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Την ιδιωτικοποίηση της πλοηγικής υπηρεσίας ζητεί εκ νέου η Cosco**Πειραιάς: Η κινεζική εταιρεία πιέζει το Δημόσιο για άμεση αποκατάσταση των δυσλειτουργιών στο λιμάνι
Σε θρίλερ εξελίσσεται το μέλλον της πλοηγικής υπηρεσίας στον Πειραιά, αφού η Cosco αποφάσισε να ανοίξει τον φάκελο «ιδιωτικοποίηση», ενώ το υπουργείο έχει ξεκινήσει ένα «ράλι» προκειμένου να λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα το συντομότερο δυνατό.
Η Cosco, που πλέον ελέγχει ολόκληρο τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Πειραιά, έχει επισημάνει κατΆ επανάληψη τις δυσλειτουργίες που παρουσιάζει η πλοηγική υπηρεσία, εξαιτίας της έλλειψης προσωπικού, αλλά και του παλιού και μη συντηρημένου στόλου.
Προβλήματα που δημιουργούν καθυστερήσεις και διαμαρτυρίες από τα εμπορικά πλοία και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που δένουν στον Πειραιά.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν», η Cosco έχει ενημερώσει τον υπουργό Ναυτιλίας Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή για τα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν κάθε τόσο, εξαιτίας των δυσλειτουργιών της πλοηγικής υπηρεσίας, καθώς και για την πρόθεσή της να ξεκινήσει τη διαβούλευση για να προχωρήσει η ίδια στη δημιουργία μιας πλοηγικής υπηρεσίας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι ή να αναλάβει τη διαχείρισή της, με στόχο την άμεση εξυπηρέτηση των αναγκών των χρηστών.
Πρόκειται για ένα θέμα το οποίο είχαν θέσει και παλαιότερες διοικήσεις του ΟΛΠ, ΟΛΠ+0,69% την περίοδο που το λιμάνι βρισκόταν υπό τον έλεγχο του Δημοσίου, αλλά όλες οι προσπάθειες είχαν πέσει στο κενό. Από τη μια το γεγονός ότι η υπηρεσία είναι δημόσια με πανελλήνια δραστηριότητα και τα έσοδά της προέρχονται στον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από τα πλοηγικά δικαιώματα που εισπράττει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και από την άλλη το ότι έχει εξαιρεθεί από κάθε προσπάθεια που γίνεται σε επίπεδο Ε.Ε. για απελευθέρωση των λιμενικών υπηρεσιών είχαν μέχρι σήμερα αποτρέψει το ενδεχόμενο ανάπτυξης μιας τέτοιας υπηρεσίας από τον ΟΛΠ.

Ωστόσο, οι καθυστερήσεις που προκαλούνται στο λιμάνι εξαιτίας των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζει η πλοηγική υπηρεσία έχουν δώσει στην Cosco τη δυνατότητα διαπραγμάτευσης με την ελληνική πολιτεία, κάτι που προβλέπεται και στη σύμβαση παραχώρησης που έχει υπογράψει με το ελληνικό Δημόσιο.
Αντιδρούν οι χρήστες
Οι συνεχόμενες δυσλειτουργίες της πλοηγικής υπηρεσίας έχουν προκαλέσει κατΆ επανάληψη και την αντίδραση των χρηστών του λιμανιού. Για παράδειγμα, στα τέλη του 2016 η Διεθνής Ναυτική Ένωση με επιστολή της προς το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας ανέφερε ότι τα προβλήματα έχουν λάβει μόνιμο χαρακτήρα και υπογράμμιζε μεταξύ άλλων ότι στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου 2016 και ενώ είχαν ακινητοποιηθεί όλες οι πλοηγίδες του Πειραιά εκλήθη ένα σκάφος της Π.Υ. από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου προκειμένου να δώσει τη λύση αλλά τελικά «έμεινε» και αυτό από βλάβη.
Η ΔΝΕ, μεταξύ άλλων, επισημαίνει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας παρουσιάζει προβλήματα που βασικά εστιάζονται στην έλλειψη του απαιτούμενου αριθμού πλοηγών, σε σχέση με τον αυξημένο αριθμό εμπορικών πλοίων και κρουαζιερόπλοιων, που προσεγγίζουν το λιμάνι, αλλά και λόγω της παλαιότητας ή και μη συντήρησης του υφιστάμενου στόλου.
Το αποτέλεσμα των αδυναμιών αυτών είναι οι πολύωρες σε καθημερινή βάση καθυστερήσεις στην πλοήγηση των πλοίων. Το ΥΕΝ, πάντως, έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει να κινείται σε τρεις κατευθύνσεις, για την επίλυση των ζητημάτων που έχουν τεθεί. Πρόκειται για ένα πρόγραμμα εκσυγχρονισμού των υπαρχόντων σκαφών, ένα δεύτερο πρόγραμμα ναυπηγήσεων, ενώ σύμφωνα με τα όσα έχουν γίνει γνωστά θα προχωρήσει η πολιτεία και στην πρόσληψη προσωπικού.
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, δημοσιεύτηκε η προκήρυξη (αρ. πρωτ. 03/2017) για την προμήθεια και εγκατάσταση 10 κύριων μηχανών για τις έκτακτες ανάγκες των πλωτών μέσων του Πλοηγικού Σταθμού Πειραιά. Ο προϋπολογισμός είναι 385.000 ευρώ. Παράλληλα, άρχισε και είναι σε εξέλιξη η διαδικασία για τη ναυπήγηση επτά νέων πλωτών μέσων. Όπως αναφέρεται από το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, η τελευταία φορά που πραγματοποιήθηκε προμήθεια για την ανανέωση σκαφών ήταν το 2003, με αποτέλεσμα να υποβαθμίζεται συστηματικά έκτοτε και για πολλά χρόνια η Πλοηγική Υπηρεσία.
Σύμφωνα με τα όσα έχει επισημάνει ο υπουργός, ήδη εγκρίθηκε η αύξηση των οργανικών θέσεων της Πλοηγικής Υπηρεσίας, προωθείται η σχετική νομοθετική ρύθμιση και θα προσληφθούν 44 άτομα σε διάφορες θέσεις της Πλοηγικής Υπηρεσίας, εκ των οποίων οι 16 αφορούν πλοηγούς.
Πάντως, η διαδικασία αυτή θεωρείται γενικότερα ιδιαίτερα χρονοβόρα, ενώ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά θεωρούν ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία μπορεί να κινηθεί με πολύ γρήγορους ρυθμούς ώστε να καταστήσει και πάλι λειτουργική τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία
ΠΗΓΗ
*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολλά σκυλιά στου Τζελέπη τα οποία επιτίθενται σε πεζούς κ μηχανάκια.Είναι μέχρι να γίνει το ατύχημα.
Κανείς δεν δίνει σημασία,ούτε φυσικά οι λιμενικοί κ οι λιμενικές που δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από το να χαριεντίζονται.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μετά από.......... (πόσα χρόνια αλήθεια πέρασαν από την πρόσκρουση και την ...απώλεια του κόκκινου ???), κάποιες εργασίες αποκατάστασης φαίνεται επιτέλους να ξεκίνησαν. Λίγες δεκάδες μέτρα μάλιστα πιό δεξιά, στην προβλήτα που βρισκόταν πρυμοδετημένο το ΤΖΕΤΦΕΡΡΥ, υπάρχουν και έτοιμα αρκετά τσιμεντένια μπλόκια που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν προφανώς στα έργα αποκατάστασης.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174018__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174019
> _Πειραιάς - 03/04/2016_





> Και πόσα θα περάσουν για να το φτιάξουν..βλέπε προβλήτα στον Αγ.Νικολαο..


Ο παραπάνω... προφητικός διάλογος έγινε τον Απρίλιο του 2016, όταν δηλαδή είχαν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες κατασκευής του νέου κόκκινου, δυόμισι (2,5) χρόνια μετά την... εξαφάνιση του παλαιού (Νοέμβριο 2013). Έξι μήνες μετά, τον Οκτώβριο του 2016, κάτι καλό άρχιζε επιτέλους να διαφαίνεται :




> Ξέρω, ξέρω.... Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει (πάγια δικαιολογία των ανεπρόκοπων !!!), αλλά αυτό παραάργησε. Τέλος πάντων, ο νέος θρυλικός κόκκινος του Πειραιά, αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να επαναφέρει στην μνήμη μας τον προκάτοχο του !!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178278
> _Πειραιάς - 08/10/2016_


Και ένα χρόνο ακριβώς μετά (και μόνο τέσσερα) από την εξαφάνιση του παλαιού, σήμερα δηλαδή, ω ναι, ΔΟΞΑ ΤΩ ΟΛΠ (!!!), ο νέος φάρος είναι πλέον στην θέση του !!!!! Μόνο που..... υπάρχει ένα μικρό προβληματάκι. Δεν υπάρχει φάρος, μόνο η βάση και το "περίβλημα" του !!!!! Όπως βλέπουμε και στην παρακάτω σημερινή φωτό, η "δουλειά" εξακολουθεί να γίνεται με το μικρό φαναράκι που δεικνύει το βέλος. Ευελπιστούμε πως το πολύ στα επόμενα τέσσερα χρόνια θα λειτουργήσει και ο κανονικός νέος φάρος εις δόξαν της COSCO !!!

IMG_0071.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 14/10/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Πράσινο» για τη δεξαμενή των 80.000 τόνων στον ΟΛΠ**Υπεγράφη η απόφαση από τον γ.γ. Λιμένων - Αρχίζουν τα έργα για υποδοχή της εγκατάστασης*Παρασκευή, 22 Δεκεμβρίου 2017 09:39


*ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ/ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ*





A- A A+




in[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*Share*


[/COLOR]
*Σχετικά θέματα**Ρότα για τα 30 ισχυρότερα λιμάνια του κόσμου έβαλε ο Πειραιάς* 04/12 09:29


_Από την έντυπη έκδοση_ 
«Πρόσω ολοταχώς» βάζει ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιά Α.Ε. προκειμένου να είναι όλα έτοιμα τον ερχόμενο Φεβρουάριο για να εγκαταστήσει τη νέα πλωτή δεξαμενή που μπορεί να ανεβάσει πλοία 80.000 τόνων. 
Τα έργα θα ξεκινήσουν, αφού ο ΟΛΠ ΟΛΠ-0,38% έλαβε το «πράσινο φως» από τον γενικό γραμματέα Λιμένων Χρήστο Λαμπρίδη, ο οποίος υπέγραψε την απαραίτητη έγκριση. Η εγκατάσταση της νέας πλωτής δεξαμενής αναμένεται να δώσει σημαντικές προοπτικές για την ενίσχυση όλων των επιχειρήσεων του κλάδου, αφού έχουν τη δυνατότητα μεγαλύτερα πλοία να προσεγγίζουν τον χώρο της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης για εργασίες δεξαμενισμού, ανοίγοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο τη δυνατότητα στις επιχειρήσεις της Ζώνης να προσεγγίζουν νέες αγορές.



Remaining Time-0:29

Fullscreen

Unmute



Σημειώνεται ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βιομηχανία στη χώρα μας βρίσκεται σε διαρκή πτώση, εξαιτίας των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζουν τα μεγάλα ναυπηγεία της χώρας (Σκαραμαγκάς, Ελευσίνα, Σύρος). 
Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο λόγος για τον οποίο η άμεση εγκατάσταση της νέας πλωτής δεξαμενής αποτελούσε τόσο αίτημα των επιχειρήσεων του κλάδου και των εργαζομένων όσο και πολιτική προτεραιότητα του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής.
Έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι η κρίση στον κλάδο της ναυπηγοεπισκευής είναι μακροχρόνια και έχει σοβαρές, αρνητικές, οικονομικές και κοινωνικές επιπτώσεις στη δυτική Αττική.
Η Σύμβαση Παραχώρησης μεταξύ Ελληνικού Δημοσίου και της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ προβλέπει συνολικές επενδύσεις ύψους 55 εκατ. ευρώ για τη βελτίωση των υποδομών στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των πλωτών δεξαμενών, τις οποίες η ΟΛΠ ΑΕ έχει δεσμευτεί να ολοκληρώσει εντός της πρώτης 5ετίας.
*Η διαδικασία*
Η εξέλιξη της διαδικασίας μέχρι σήμερα είναι η εξής:

Τον Σεπτέμβριο 2017 η ΟΛΠ ΑΕ ανακοίνωσε την προμήθεια μίας νέας πλωτής δεξαμενής με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά: Μήκος: 240μ., Πλάτος: 45μ., Βάθος: 18μ., Χωρητικότητα: 205.66τ., και Ανυψωτική ικανότητα: 22.000τ. Η νέα πλωτή δεξαμενή -που έχει ήδη «βαπτιστεί» Piraeus III- θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να εξυπηρετεί πλοία μέχρι 80.000 dwt και θα εγκατασταθεί στο νότιο μέτωπο του Δυτικού Προβλήτα.Ολοκληρώθηκε από την ΟΛΠ ΑΕ ο διαγωνισμός για την ανάδειξη αναδόχου κατασκευής του έργου «Βελτίωση Υποδομών Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των πλωτών δεξαμενών ) - Φάση Α».Πιο πρόσφατα, με εξαιρετικά γρήγορες (αλλά απολύτως σύννομες) διαδικασίες εγκρίθηκε: η τροποποίηση των υφισταμένων περιβαλλοντικών όρων για τη ΝΕΖ από τηνΔ/νση Περιβαλλοντικής Αδειοδότησης του υπ. Περιβάλλοντος - Ενέργειας, και, ακολούθως, η εκτέλεση του συνολικού έργου από τον γεν. γραμματέα Λιμένων, Λιμενικής Πολιτικής & Ναυτιλιακών Επενδύσεων έναρξης
Με βάση τα παραπάνω, οι σχετικές εργασίες αναμένεται να αρχίσουν αυτή την εβδομάδα, ενώ υπάρχει εντολή από τη διοίκηση της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ να ολοκληρωθούν το ταχύτερο δυνατό με την εγκατάσταση της νέας δεξαμενής Piraeus III.
Με την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών από την ΟΛΠ ΑΕ θα έχει διαμορφωθεί η εξής κατάσταση στη ΝΕΖ Περάματος: 

θα λειτουργούν τρεις πλωτές δεξαμενές: Piraeus I και Piraeus III στον Δυτικό Προβλήτα, Piraeus II στον Ανατολικό Προβλήτα,θα έχει αναβαθμιστεί όλο το χερσαίο τμήμα της ΝΕΖ και θα έχει εξοπλιστεί με τις υποδομές και δίκτυα που είναι απαραίτητα για την αποτελεσματική λειτουργία μιας σύγχρονης ΝΕΖ.
*Τα άλλα ναυπηγεία*
Εν το μεταξύ τρέχουν οι εξελίξεις στα μεγάλα ναυπηγεία. Πρώτα απΆ όλα η ONEX του κ. Πάνου Ξενοκώστα έχει κινήσει τις διαδικασίες για την εξαγορά των ναυπηγείων Σύρου. Παράλληλα, η δικαστική κόντρα μεταξύ ελληνικού Δημοσίου και των μετόχων των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά θα ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι στα μεγαλύτερα ναυπηγεία της ανατολικής Μεσογείου. Τέλος, το τοπίο για τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας παραμένει θολό, ωστόσο πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι το ενδιαφέρον της Cosco έχει ατονίσει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Άσχημα νέα γιά τους  καραβολάτρες αφού συρματοπλέγματα κ μπάρες έχουν τοποθετηθεί από εκεί που δένουν τα Μινωικά μέχρι εκεί που πέφτει το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.Έως κ έλεγχος με μηχάνημα x-rays μπαίνει γιά τις αποσκευές.Άντε να δούμε πώς θα λειτουργήσει αυτό στην περίοδο της αιχμής.
Αυτά τα σκέφτονται κάποιοι,στην ΕΕ δεν λέω...,που δεν έχουν επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. :Disturbed:  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Άσχημα νέα γιά τους  καραβολάτρες αφού συρματοπλέγματα κ μπάρες έχουν τοποθετηθεί από εκεί που δένουν τα Μινωικά μέχρι εκεί που πέφτει το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.


Δεν βαριέσαι ΒΙΚΤΩΡ...... ότι και να κάνουν άμα θέλει κάποιος να δει από κοντά τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι και να τα φωτογραφήσει, πάντα υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν τρόποι. Π.χ. μπαίνεις στο καραβάκι της Σαλαμίνας, κάνεις την βόλτα σου, φωτογραφίζεις τα πάντα όλα, πίνεις και το καφεδάκι σου στον φίλο μου τον Κώστα στο Καματερό, και όταν επιστρέφεις τα ξανα-φωτογραφίζεις (τα πάντα όλα !!!).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Espresso Venezia;599118]Δεν βαριέσαι ΒΙΚΤΩΡ...... ότι και να κάνουν άμα θέλει κάποιος να δει από κοντά τα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι και να τα φωτογραφήσει, πάντα υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν τρόποι. Π.χ. μπαίνεις στο καραβάκι της Σαλαμίνας, κάνεις την βόλτα σου, φωτογραφίζεις τα πάντα όλα, πίνεις και το καφεδάκι σου στον φίλο μου τον Κώστα στο Καματερό, και όταν επιστρέφεις τα ξανα-φωτογραφίζεις (τα πάντα όλα !!!).[QUOTE]
A εσύ φίλε μου :Smile New:  το βλέπεις από τη δική σου σκοπιά.Το καραβάκι γιά μένα λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν είναι πάντα λύση.Η περίφραξη μου στερεί τη δυνατότητα να κάνω τη βόλτα μου με το αμάξι στο λιμάνι αφού αποτρέπει διαμπερή κυκλοφορία,να πλησιάσω κοντά στα κρητικά κ να φωτογραφίσω απέναντι από συγκεκριμένη γωνία κ απόσταση.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αφού πάρουν την πιστοποίηση από τους αρμόδιους της ΕΕ κ αφού ακούσουν τα μπινελίκια τους από το λεφούσι που θα πλακώσει στην αιχμή  -εδώ είναι Πειραιάς κ όχι Καλαί- τα πράγματα θα χαλαρώσουν.
Ρώτα κ τον φίλο μας τον Νεκταριο τι είχε γίνει στο Ηράκλειο όπου ένας λιμενάρχης είχε την φαεινή ιδέα να κλείσει το λιμάνι πριν μερικά χρόνια.
Τώρα όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτές κ μιλάω πάντα γιά το κομμάτι του εσωτερικού.
Γιά εμάς τους παλιότερους που προλάβαμε τον καιρό της αθωότητας είναι θλιβερό να βλέπουμε να γεμίζει το λιμάνι σύρματα κ μπάρες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Ηθελα να ξέρω τι θα γίνεται όταν κάποιο κρητικό γιά τον χ λόγο δένει αλλού.Παραδείγματα έχουμε πολλά,κυρίως από ΑΝΕΚ κ Blue Star που πάνε στα Ροδίτικα.Το σκέφτηκαν αυτό οι φωστήρες;;; Δλδ θα βάζουν κάγκελα ή θα το αφήνουν έτσι free που λέμε κ στα...πολύ ελληνικά;

----------


## dionisos

Δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι η σελιδα που πρεπει να αναφερθει αλλα χθες εφθασε στον Μωλο της ΔΕΗ το Αμερικανικο Ταχυπλοο CARSON CITY. Γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα περισσοτερο.
USNS_CARSON_CITY.jpg πηγη marine traffic

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι η σελιδα που πρεπει να αναφερθει αλλα χθες εφθασε στον Μωλο της ΔΕΗ το Αμερικανικο Ταχυπλοο CARSON CITY. Γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα περισσοτερο.
> USNS_CARSON_CITY.jpg πηγη marine traffic


Αυτό πρέπει να πάει στα "Ξένα πολεμικά σε ελληνικά λιμάνια".Γιά την ακρίβεια έδεσε στον στρατιωτικό ντόκο που είναι εκεί δίπλα.Είναι αδελφό του ΤRENTON που ήταν/είναι τακτικός επισκέπτης εδώ.
Περισσότερα στοιχεία στην Wikipedia.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έκοψαν με τροχούς την περίφραξη σε πύλες του ΟΛΠ**Για σοβαρές ζημιές κάνει λόγο το Λιμενικό Σώμα*Σοβαρές ζημιές στην περίφραξη των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων του ΟΛΠ στις πύλες Ε-2 και Ε-4 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και συγκεκριμένο στα σημεία απ όπου αναχωρούν τα πλοία για την Κρήτη προκάλεσαν το απόγευμα σύμφωνα με τους υπευθύνους ασφάλειας του λιμένος, μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ στη διάρκεια πορείας.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, κάποια άτομα έκοψαν με τροχούς την περίφραξη και την έριξαν και στη συνέχεια αποχώρησαν.
Σύμφωνα με το λιμενικό σώμα, το ΠΑΜΕ είχε οργανώσει το απόγευμα συλλαλητήριο στις 6:30 το απόγευμα στην πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη και πορεία στο λιμάνι και σε αυτήν συμμετείχαν τα ναυτεργατικά σωματεία ΠΕΜΕΝ, ΣΤΕΦΕΝΣΩΝ, ΠΕΕΜΑΓΕΝ, ΠΕΣ-ΝΑΤ.
Σε ανακοίνωσή τους ανέφεραν ότι διεκδικούν Συλλογικές Συμβάσεις Εργασίας με αυξήσεις, επαναφορά της Εθνικής Γενικής Συλλογικής Σύμβασης Εργασίας και του κατώτερου μισθού στα 751 ευρώ, κατάργηση όλων των αντεργατικών και αντιασφαλιστικών νόμων που υπονομεύουν τις ΣΣΕ και τη κοινωνική ασφάλιση, μόνιμη σταθερή εργασία για όλους, με Συλλογική Σύμβαση, Κοινωνική Ασφάλιση, προστασία στη δουλειά και απαγόρευση πλειστηριασμών για την εργατική - λαϊκή οικογένεια, όπως αναφέρει το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ.
Σημειώνεται ότι το σχέδιο ασφάλειας των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων ISPS στους προβλήτες από όπου αναχωρούν τα πλοία για την Κρήτη είχε επικαιροποιήσει πρόσφατα ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς (ΟΛΠ) με την τοποθέτηση ειδικής περίφραξης και κάμερες ασφαλείας
Πλέον επιβάτες και οχήματα που θα θελήσουν να επιβιβαστούν στα πλοία για την Κρήτη, υπόκεινται σε ελέγχους στις προβλήτες από την ασφάλεια του λιμανιού.
Τα πλοία που εκτελούν δρομολόγια προς την Κρήτη είναι διεθνών πλόων και ανήκουν στην κατηγορία Α και στα συγκεκριμένα πλοία έχει εφαρμογή ο κώδικας ISPS, όπως πρέπει να έχει εφαρμογή και στις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις, δηλαδή τις προβλήτες που δέχονται αυτά τα πλοία.
Να σημειωθεί ότι ο εν λόγω κώδικας εφαρμόζεται αυστηρά σε όλα τα τμήματα του εμπορικού λιμένα, αλλά και του τομέα της κρουαζιέρας, όπου είναι αδύνατη η πρόσβαση σε μη έχοντες τα κατάλληλα παραστατικά έγγραφα που προβλέπονται για την είσοδο-έξοδο από τις ελεγχόμενες ζώνες οι οποίες και εποπτεύονται από τον ΟΛΠ.

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήθελα να ξέρω  οι σεκιούριτυ που παραμένουν στις θέσεις τους, τι ρόλο παίζουν αφού από την μιά μεριά σύρματα δεν υπάρχουν μετά το παραπάνω συμβάν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, BLUE GLAXY και BLUE HORIZON,

IMG_0476.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 17/04/2018_

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ και ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ,

IMG_0007.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/04/2018_

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, ΙΟΝΙΣ, ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, SPEEDRUNNER III,

IMG_0011.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/04/2018_

και μία .....καλλιτεχνική διαχρονική !!!

IMG_0561.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/04/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.....Κυβερνήσεις έπεσαν και ανέβηκαν, τα χρόνια πέρασαν, εταιρείες άλλαξαν, αλλά πάντα μαζί. Το διδυμάκι του Σαρωνικού, _ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ_ και _ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ_.

IMG_0007.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 30/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Διακόπηκε προσωρινά η λειτουργία της πλωτής δεξαμενής της Cosco**cosco-ploti-dexameni.jpg*_EUROKINISSI / ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ_




01.08.2018, 14:11 | Ετικέτες:  Πειραιάς, λιμάνια, Cosco, πλοία
*Συντάκτης: 
Χριστίνα Παπασταθοπούλου
*
Σχεδόν τρεις μήνες μετά την έναρξη λειτουργίας της και τέσσερις από την άφιξή της στον Πειραιά διακόπηκε προσωρινά η λειτουργία της πλωτής δεξαμενής «ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ» της Cosco, λόγω 26 παρατηρήσεων που κατέγραψε ο Κλάδος Ελέγχου Πλοίων (ΚΕΠ) του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας μετά από επιθεωρήσεις-αυτοψίες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν σε αυτήν.
Οι παρατηρήσεις αφορούν ελλείψεις που εντοπίστηκαν από τους επιθεωρητές του ΚΕΠ στις προδιαγραφές της δεξαμενής, από τις οποίες αρκετές έχουν να κάνουν με ζητήματα πυρόσβεσης και πυρανίχνευσης. Το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά/ΔΆ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος, μετά την κοινοποίηση σε αυτό του εγγράφου του ΚΕΠ με τις παρατηρήσεις, απαγόρευσε την εκτέλεση εργασιών στην πλωτή δεξαμενή μέχρι την αποκατάσταση των ζητημάτων που αφορούν οι παρατηρήσεις.
Η «Εφ.Συν.» επικοινώνησε με τον ΟΛΠ ζητώντας την άποψη του Οργανισμού για το θέμα που έχει προκύψει. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι πράγματι έχει διακοπεί προσωρινά η λειτουργία της δεξαμενής λόγω των παρατηρήσεων του ΚΕΠ, ωστόσο η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ τις θεωρεί «ήσσονος σημασίας, εύκολα αντιμετωπίσιμες, έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει την αποκατάσταση και πιθανότατα μέχρι την Παρασκευή να ξεκινήσει και πάλι η λειτουργία της δεξαμενής».
*Ποιες είναι οι παρατηρήσεις*Σημειώνεται ότι οι παρατηρήσεις που έχουν καταγράψει οι επιθεωρητές του ΚΕΠ μετά τις επιθεωρήσεις-αυτοψίες που έκαναν είναι 26 και το σχετικό έγγραφο με αυτές αποστέλλεται στις 26 Ιουλίου στον Κινεζικό Νηογνώμονα (CCS) και κοινοποιείται στην πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου, στον ΟΛΠ και στο Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά-ΔΆ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος.
Μερικές από αυτές είναι:
■ Θα πρέπει να ελεγχθούν όλοι οι ανιχνευτές και οι χειροκίνητοι αναγγελτήρες για την καλή λειτουργία και συμβατότητά τους με τον πίνακα ελέγχου, καθώς και η λειτουργία του πίνακα από την εφεδρική πηγή.
■ Μερικά από τα σύμβολα που ήταν πλησίον των ανιχνευτών πυρκαγιάς δεν προσδιόριζαν τον σωστό τύπο του ανιχνευτή (καπνού ή θερμικός).
■ Μερικοί από τους ανιχνευτές πυρκαγιάς (κυρίως οι παλαιότεροι) ήταν αρκετά ρυπαροί από κάπνα και λάδια και σε έλεγχό τους δεν παρείχαν ένδειξη στον πίνακα ελέγχου.
■ Δεν βρέθηκαν οι δύο εξοπλισμοί πυροσβέστη όπως αποτυπώνονται στο «FIRE CONTROL PLAN».
■ Οι συσκευές διαφυγής (EEBD,S) όπως αποτυπώνονται στο «FIRE CONTROL PLAN» δεν ήταν στις θέσεις τους, αλλά κλειδωμένες σε δωμάτιο.
■ Τα περισσότερα κυκλικά σωσίβια δεν ήταν στις θέσεις τους όπως αποτυπώνονταν στο «SAFETY & FIREFIGHTING EQUIPMENT ARRANGEMENT», αλλά κλειδωμένα σε δωμάτιο. Σε αυτά που υπήρχαν διαθέσιμα στο κατάστρωμα, τα σχοινιά ήταν φθαρμένα. Σε κανένα κυκλικό σωσίβιο δεν ήταν γραμμένο το όνομα του ναυπηγήματος.
■ Οι σωσίβιες ζώνες δεν ήταν σε θέσεις ευχερείς για χρήση, αλλά κλειδωμένες σε δωμάτιο. Θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν σε θέσεις σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες χρήσης τους και να αποτυπωθεί η θέση τους στο σχέδιο.
■ Να εφοδιαστεί η πλωτή δεξαμενή με κατάλληλο οξυγονόμετρο – εκρηγνυόμετρο για την ανίχνευση βλαβερών ή δηλητηριωδών αερίων.
*Η ώς τώρα λειτουργία*Σημειώνεται ότι η δεξαμενή, μεταφορικής ικανότητας 80.000 τόνων και ανυψωτικής 22.000 τόνων, έφτασε στον Πειραιά τον Μάρτιο του 2018 και τέθηκε με επιτυχία σε λειτουργία με τον δεξαμενισμό του πρώτου πλοίου τον Απρίλιο.
Μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει πλοία μέχρι 240 μέτρα μήκος και 35 μέτρα πλάτος, κατασκευάστηκε σε ναυπηγείο στην Κίνα και την έφερε στην Ελλάδα η Cosco Shipping.
Την έναρξη της λειτουργίας της ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΛΠ, αφού πρώτα ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία οριστικής εγκατάστασης και πρόσδεσής της σε μόνιμη θέση στην προβλήτα Ι της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης Περάματος.
Οταν η δεξαμενή έφτασε στην Ελλάδα, ο ΟΛΠ είχε ανακοινώσει ότι η λειτουργία της θα επεκτείνει τις υπάρχουσες υποδομές με στόχο την προσέλκυση περισσότερων πλοίων στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος από την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Μεσογείου και θα συνδράμει στην τόνωση της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής βιομηχανίας με τη δημιουργία νέων θέσεων εργασίας.
Η εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία της πλωτής δεξαμενής συγκαταλέγεται στις συνολικές επενδύσεις ύψους 55 εκατ. ευρώ που είναι υποχρεωμένη να κάνει η Cosco στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος βάσει της Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης μεταξύ ελληνικού Δημοσίου και ΟΛΠ και τις οποίες έχει δεσμευτεί να ολοκληρώσει μέσα στην πρώτη πενταετία.
Ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι, μιλώντας στην «Εφ.Συν.» για το θέμα, εξηγούσαν ότι η δεξαμενή πρέπει να λειτουργεί σωστά και με όρους ασφαλείας, οι προδιαγραφές να είναι σύμφωνες με αυτές που έθεσε ο ίδιος ο ΟΛΠ για την προμήθειά της, οι ειδικοί θα πρέπει να εξετάσουν το ζήτημα του κόστους, αν πράγματι δηλαδή κοστίζει 23 εκατ. ευρώ όπως είχε γίνει γνωστό, ενώ η Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Λιμένος (ΡΑΛ) που είναι αρμόδια για την τήρηση των όρων της Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης να επιληφθεί του θέματος.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην τούρλα του Αυγούστου.

Χθες το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, αναχώρηση των _ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΠΑΡΟΣ_ και _ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ_, άφιξη του _ΑΧΑΙΟΣ_, ενώ το _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ_ ετοιμάζεται και αυτό για απόπλου (_αναχώρησε_ μετά από πέντε λεπτά).

IMG_0025.jpg__IMG_0028.jpg
_Πατρίδα (μου) - 11/08/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...τελικά το έζησα κ γω σημερα...!!
> Φιλος με ΙΧ με κατεβαζει στο λιμανι.
> 6.15 ειμαστε στον Κερανη ,ξεκινα το
> φρακαρισμα....,6.30 στην αρχη της Γουναρη
> ακινητοι.
> Αρπαζω τη βαλιτσα ,χαιρεταω το φιλο
> ...και αρχιζω το τρεξιμο για να φτασω
> στην αλλη ακρη που αραζει φετος το Ναξος
> και εφτασα καταϊδρωμενος 2 λεπτα
> ...


 Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι, όλοι οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι πέριξ του μεγάλου  λιμανιού, τα τελευταία πέντε - έξι χρόνια λόγω των ανεξήγητων (κατ' εμέ)  και παράλογων αλλαγών που έγιναν αρχικά στις κατευθύνσεις που είχαν  (προφανώς εξ αιτίας κάποιου ευφάνταστου δημάρχου), αλλά και λόγω των  .....ατελείωτων έργων που γίνονται για το δίκτυο μετρό και τραμ,  κατέστησαν Γολγοθά την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση με όχημα σε ολόκληρη την  περιοχή, και τον ίδιο τον πανέμορφο Πειραιά μου ένα απέραντο, απερίγραπτο και ανυπόφορο νταμάρι.

----------


## threshtox

Ακριβώς τα ίδια κι εγώ. Σήμερα με το Highspeed 4, ένα τεταρτο από την Αγία Τριάδα μέχρι την πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη. Τουλάχιστον ήξερα ότι προλάβαινα..

Τέλος πάντων, η κατάσταση δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς θα αλλάξει..

----------


## despo

Οταν οργανώθηκαν κάποιες κινητοποιήσεις προκειμένου να μην ξεκινήσουν/προχωρήσουν τα έργα για το πιο άχρηστο μέσον ειδικά για το κέντρο του Πειραιά, η συμμετοχή του κόσμου ήταν τραγικά ανύπαρκτη, ενω εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει η πλήρης ανυπαρξία νεολαίας, με συνέπεια να βλέπεις δυστυχώς ανθρώπους 70 η' και 80 χρόνων να προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν εστω και κάτι απο τον όμορφο Πειραιά που αυτοί έζησαν περισσότερο απο τους νεότερους. Τώρα να καθόμαστε να γράφουμε για τα χάλια, δεν νομίζω οτι πετυχαίνουμε κάτι.

----------


## ancd

Μην καταδικάζουμε πράγματα πριν ακόμα δοθούν σε λειτουργία! Όταν δοθεί σε λειτουργία και το μέτρο το 2020 - 2021 τότε θα δούμε αν όλες αυτές οι παρεμβάσεις στο Πειραιά ήταν σωστές ή  λάθος. Αλλά για να λειτουργήσουν και αυτά σωστά, πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και εμείς οι πολίτες την παιδεία μας και την νοοτροπία μας! Γιατί οι μονόδρομοι στον Πειραιά:
• Δεν δουλεύουν όταν πάμε και διπλοπαρκαρουμε και ανάβουμε alarm για να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας και από 3 λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας γίνεται μια!
• Δεν γίνεται να βλέπεις κίνηση μπροστά σου και όταν ανάβει πορτοκαλί στο φανάρι πατάμε γκάζι και καθόμαστε πάνω στην διασταύρωση και δεν περνάει μετά κάνεις!
• Όταν το μέτρο και το τραμ θα περνάνε από το κέντρο του Πειραιά δεν θα χρειάζεται να περνούμε το αυτοκίνητο μας για να πάμε στο κέντρο του Πειραιά για να κάνουμε τις δουλειές μας, την βόλτα μας, τα ψώνια μας! Θα πρέπει να πάμε σε ένα κοντινό σταθμό και σε 10 λεπτά θα είσαι στο κέντρο του Πειραιά!
Παιδιά αναμονή και να μην κρίνουμε τους άλλους όταν και εμείς δεν προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε κάτι!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανοιξε για το κοινό η Ηετιώνεια Πύλη -Ο μεγαλύτερος αρχαιολογικός χώρος του Πειραιά [εικόνες]
Ολοκληρώθηκε το έργο της διαμόρφωσης και ανάδειξης του Αρχαιολογικού Χώρου της Ηετιώνειας Πύλης στον Πειραιά και πλέον είναι επισκέψιμος για το κοινό.
Μια σημαντική στιγμή για την πόλη, τους κατοίκους και τους επισκέπτες της, μια νέα σελίδα στην προσπάθεια η ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά να συγκροτήσει μια αυτόνομη, ισχυρή και ελκυστική πολιτιστική ταυτότητα. Πρόκειται για τον μεγαλύτερο αρχαιολογικό χώρο στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά με έκταση 20 στρέμματα.

Παράλληλα, δίπλα από τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο, στο «Καστράκι» του Δήμου Κερατσινίου – Δραπετσώνας ξεκινούν τις επόμενες μέρες οι εργασίες ανάπλασης του χώρου σε έκταση 20 στρεμμάτων. Η μελέτη έγινε από το Δήμο, ο οποίος και θα υλοποιήσει το έργο, στο πλαίσιο προγραμματικής σύμβασης με την Περιφέρεια Αττικής, που χρηματοδοτεί το σύνολο του έργου της ανάπλασης με 3.500.000 ¤ από ίδιους πόρους.
Πρόκειται για ένα έργο υπερτοπικής σημασίας που μαζί με την Ηετιώνεια θα συγκροτήσει έναν πόλο πολιτισμού, αναψυχής και πρασίνου με έκταση πάνω από 40 στρέμματα που θα αναβαθμίσει κατακόρυφα τη φυσιογνωμία της ευρύτερης περιοχής και των κατοίκων της.
Πρόκειται για τον μεγαλύτερο αρχαιολογικό χώρο στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά με έκταση 20 στρέμματα
Το έργο της Ηετιώνειας Πύλης υλοποιήθηκε από την Εφορεία Αρχαιοτήτων Πειραιώς και Νήσων του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και χρηματοδοτήθηκε από πόρους της Περιφέρειας Αττικής (700.000 ¤).
φωτογραφία: wikipedia
Με το όνομα Ηετιώνεια ή Ηετιωνεία ήταν κατά την αρχαιότητα ο πρώτος ορμίσκος αριστερά του εισερχομένου του κεντρικού λιμένα Πειραιά καθώς και η προεξοχή της ακτής που σχημάτιζε αυτόν. Οπως αναφέρει η wikipedia το όνομά της οφείλεται όπως σημειώνουν ο Στέφανος Βυζάντιος και ο Αρποκρατίων στον μυθικό ήρωα του Πειραιά τον Ηετίωνα, που κατέκτησε την περιοχή.
Το 411 π.Χ. στην περιοχή αυτοί οι λεγόμενοι «τετρακόσιοι», προκειμένου να εμποδίσουν αποτελεσματικότερα τον πιθανό είσπλου του αττικού στόλου που βρισκόταν στη Σάμο και που τον θεωρούσαν πλέον εχθρικό προς αυτούς, έκτισαν τείχος από το εσωτερικό του οποίου και έλεγχαν με μικρή φρουρά τον είσπλου των πλοίων. Το τείχος εκείνο εκτεινόταν σε όλο το μήκος της βορειοδυτικής παραλίας του αρχαίου λιμένα και έφθανε μέχρι τον οχυρό πύργο της Ηετιωνείας όπου και συναντούσε το παλαιό τείχος του Θεμιστοκλή. Μεταξύ δε του παλαιού και του νέου τείχους ανήγειραν τη Μέγιστη Στοά όπου εκεί και υποχρέωναν τους εισαγωγείς σίτου ν΄ αποθηκεύουν αλλά και να τον πωλούν χονδρικά ώστε να πατάξουν την μέχρι τότε αισχροκέρδεια και να γίνεται ο έλεγχος αυστηρότερα. Η «Μέγιστη Στοά» δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με την Ιπποδάμεια αγορά.
Έφερε δίφυλλη θύρα πλάτους 3,70 μ, ανάμεσα σε δύο πύργους διαμέτρου περίπου 10 μ.
Στους νεότερους χρόνους με τις εν τω μεταξύ γεωλογικές μεταβολές η Ηετιώνεια άρχιζε από τον είσπλου στο λιμένα και κατέληγε προ των Αλών του Πειραιά, στον άλλοτε Λαρισαϊκό σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό. Στην έκταση αυτή περιλαμβάνονταν ο ορμίσκος της Ηετιωνείας και η ομώνυμη χερσονησίδα. Επί της χερσονησίδας εκείνης υπήρχαν παλαιότερα (μέχρι το 1910) το «Βασιλικό Λεμβαρχείον», η «Φαρική Βάση», τα «Συνεργεία Φάρων» και το «Βασιλικό επάκτιον πυροβολείον» που απέδιδε ναυτικούς χαιρετισμούς. Η άκρη της χερσονησίδας ήταν μικρή νησίδα επί της οποίας φέρονταν ναυτικός φανός και μεγάλος σημαιοφορικός ιστός. Πίσω ακριβώς από τη χερσονησίδα σχηματιζόταν ο ομώνυμος ορμίσκος.
Η Ηετιώνεια Πύλη αποτελούσε μεγάλο οχυρωματικό έργο στην εποχή του, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη αυλή, που όμως δέσποζε του αρχαίου λιμένα, αριστερά του εισερχομένου, λόγω ακριβώς του βραχώδους υψώματος που είχε ανεγερθεί
Με την πάροδο του χρόνου και την εγκατάσταση του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς σε τίποτα σήμερα δεν θυμίζει, ούτε και κατά το σχήμα, η περιοχή, από την εικόνα που παρουσίαζε η Ηετιώνεια στα πρώτα έτη της σύστασης του Πειραιά, ως επίνειο της πρωτεύουσας της Ελλάδας. Το μόνο που διασώζεται είναι τα ερείπια της αρχαίας Ηετιώνειας πύλης, που βρίσκεται δυτικά των σημερινών σιδηροδρομικών γραμμών του παλαιού Λαρισαϊκού σιδηροδρομικού σταθμού.


Πηγή: Ανοιξε για το κοινό η Ηετιώνεια Πύλη -Ο μεγαλύτερος αρχαιολογικός χώρος του Πειραιά [εικόνες] | iefimerida.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα .....δύο Μπλουσταράκια στα "Ροδίτικα",

IMG_0246.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/10/2018_

και η .....Παροναξία ξεκουράζεται στην ακτή Μιαούλη.

IMG_0296.jpg__IMG_0269.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/10/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην ομολογουμένως _ωραία φωτό_, αυτή η εικόνα του ψαρά  είναι ήδη παρελθόν αφού εδώ κ καμιά δεκαριά μέρες έχει απαγορευτεί το ψάρεμα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.Ζορίζουν τα  πράγματα...





> Γεματο ψαράδες ηταν προχθές το λιμάνι , στην Ε1 έκατσα με τη γυναίκα μου και τον εγγονό μας και μάλιστα ήθελε ο μικρος να του ψωνίσω


Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι. Μήπως υπάρχει απαγόρευση για κάποιες συγκεκριμμένες ώρες (π.χ. πρωινές, αιχμής) και επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε ψαράδες σε άλλες ώρες, π.χ. απόγευμα, βράδυ ???

----------


## threshtox

Στις σχεδόν καθημερινές μου πρωινές βόλτες, βλέπω κόσμο να ψαρεύει από τον Κοραή μέχρι τον ηλεκτρικό. Λιγότεροι από πιο παλιά, αλλά ψαρεύουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στις σχεδόν καθημερινές μου πρωινές βόλτες, βλέπω κόσμο να ψαρεύει από τον Κοραή μέχρι τον ηλεκτρικό. Λιγότεροι από πιο παλιά, αλλά ψαρεύουν.


Κυριακές κ αργίες ήταν πάρα πολλοί στην Ηετιώνεια,στα ροδίτικα,στον φάρο.Όταν αρχίσουν να πέφτουν πρόστιμα θα εξαφανιστούν τελείως.
Τo ISPS μας μάρανε...

----------


## threshtox

Kαι κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα σήμερα. Δεν είναι θέμα ΟΛΠ ( ή μήπως είναι λίγο; ), αλλά το γράφω εδώ, τέλος πάντων. 

Σταμάτησαν τα δρομολόγια του λεωφορείου Χ 80 που εξυπηρετεί τον κόσμο των κρουαζιεροπλοίων. Και σε ένα χαρτί έγραψαν ότι αυτά αρχίζουν πάλι 11 Μαΐου. Στο μεταξύ, σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ήταν δεμένα 6 (ολογράφως, έξι) κρουαζιερόπλοια. Και άντε να δεχτώ ότι δεν ήταν όλα με τουρίστες για επίσκεψη στην Αθήνα. Κάποια όμως ήταν. Τώρα, τι στα κομμάτια οργάνωση είναι αυτή..

----------


## ancd

Η φωτό αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καραβοφιλους που περνάμε την ώρα μας στο κόκκινο φάρο, χαζεύοντας το καράβια που πηγαινοέρχονται. Το στέκι αλλάζει σιγά σιγά ( λόγω I.S.P.S.) και μεταφέρετε λίγο ποιο πίσω στο πολυχώρο στα λιπάσματα. 

20181103_111215.jpg
*Σάββατο 03/11/2018*

Αλλά επειδή ξεκίνησε το θέμα με τους ψαράδες, μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε κάποιους στα βράχια του κυματοθραυστη και κάποιους πιο πίσω μέσα στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Orpheas

> Κυριακές κ αργίες ήταν πάρα πολλοί στην Ηετιώνεια,στα ροδίτικα,στον φάρο.Όταν αρχίσουν να πέφτουν πρόστιμα θα εξαφανιστούν τελείως.
> Τo ISPS μας μάρανε...


Απο που και ως που πρόστιμα?Μη τρελαθούμε!

----------


## despo

> Kαι κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα σήμερα. Δεν είναι θέμα ΟΛΠ ( ή μήπως είναι λίγο; ), αλλά το γράφω εδώ, τέλος πάντων. 
> 
> Σταμάτησαν τα δρομολόγια του λεωφορείου Χ 80 που εξυπηρετεί τον κόσμο των κρουαζιεροπλοίων. Και σε ένα χαρτί έγραψαν ότι αυτά αρχίζουν πάλι 11 Μαΐου. Στο μεταξύ, σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ήταν δεμένα 6 (ολογράφως, έξι) κρουαζιερόπλοια. Και άντε να δεχτώ ότι δεν ήταν όλα με τουρίστες για επίσκεψη στην Αθήνα. Κάποια όμως ήταν. Τώρα, τι στα κομμάτια οργάνωση είναι αυτή..


Κατα τη γνώμη μου, επειδή έχω προσέξει κατ'επανάληψη την κίνηση του λεωφορείου Χ80 μιας και μένω στον Πειραιά, τις περισσότερες ώρες της μέρας οι επιβάτες του μόνο ο ... οδηγός. Κατ'αρχήν έχουν απορροφήσει κατα πολύ την κίνηση τα κόκκινα/κίτρινα/μπλέ ιδιωτικά λεωφορεία, τα οποία πιθανόν να προβάλλονται σε διάφορα εμφανή σημεία του λιμανιού, οπως συμβαίνει και στην ΠΛατεία Συντάγματος. Τώρα τι μπορεί κανείς να περιμένει απο τον ΟΑΣΑ, που είμαι σίγουρος κανείς αρμόδιος (αν υπάρχει) δεν θα τον απασχολήσει ουτε στο ελάχιστο αν σήμερα η' αυριο θα έρθουν στο λιμάνι 6 'η 8 κρουαζιερόπλοια η' και αντίθετα να κόψει τα δρομολόγια τη μέρα που δεν υπάρχει κανένα πλοίο. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να ιδιωτικοποιηθούν οι συγκοινωνίες για να δούμε μια 'ασπρη μέρα' απλώς είναι θέμα που με ένα τηλέφωνο, ένα κάποιο ενδιαφέρον τέλος πάντων λύνεται !

----------


## threshtox

> Τώρα τι μπορεί κανείς να περιμένει απο τον ΟΑΣΑ, που είμαι σίγουρος κανείς αρμόδιος (αν υπάρχει) δεν θα τον απασχολήσει ουτε στο ελάχιστο αν σήμερα η' αυριο θα έρθουν στο λιμάνι 6 'η 8 κρουαζιερόπλοια η' και αντίθετα να κόψει τα δρομολόγια τη μέρα που δεν υπάρχει κανένα πλοίο.


Κρατάω αυτό, γιατί για μένα αυτό είναι και το ζουμί και έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. Υπάρχουν μέρες ακόμα και σε ντάλα καλοκαίρι, που δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου κρουαζιερόπλοια και αυτά σουλατσάρουν άδεια πάνω-κάτω. Ευφυές, αν μη τι άλλο, ε; Και μέρες σαν και την σημερινή, που δεκάδες κόσμου έξω από την παγόδα έψαχναν τρόπο να φύγουν. Και επειδή και εγώ μένω κοντά στην παγόδα, πολλά πρωινά με πλοία βλέπω τα Χ 80 να έχουν ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο. Αλλά τώρα μιλάμε για κινήσεις που απαιτούν στοιχειώδη σχεδιασμό και ευαισθησία από το ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Θεός φυλάξοι..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο που και ως που πρόστιμα?Μη τρελαθούμε!


Προσωπικά με συμφέρει να μην γίνει αυτό αλλά κοντός ψαλμός αλληλουϊα!

----------


## Orpheas

Αλλα φίλε δεν εξηγείς τα πρόστιμα,δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στον ISPS code

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλα φίλε δεν εξηγείς τα πρόστιμα,δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα στον ISPS code


Υπάρχει κ ο κανονισμός λιμένων που απαγορεύει το ψάρεμα εντός, άσχετα τι γίνεται μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Orpheas

Μπορείς εσύ ή το μέλος Παναγιώτης που θυμάμαι ανεβάζει συχνά κανονισμούς του ΙΜΟ , να μας παραθέσει το απόσπασμα?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν μου επιτρέπεται να βοηθήσω στην συζήτηση, _δες εδώ φίλε μου Orpheas_ έναν ενδιαφέροντα κατάλογο με τους περιορισμούς που αφορούν την αλιεία σε όλη την χώρα μας, ξεχωριστά για όλες (υποθέτω) τις λιμενικές αρχές. Και μιας και μιλάμε ειδικά για τον Πειραιά, παραθέτω από αυτόν τον κατάλογο το απόσπασμα που αφορά το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

Screenshot.jpg

Στην δεξιά πλευρά αναφέρεται και η σχετική νομοθεσία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ φίλε EV γιά την παρέμβαση.Τώρα πού το πάνε με αυτή την εφαρμογή του νόμου ένας Θεός ξέρει.Τρομολαγνεία; Ότι αυτός που ψαρεύει μπορεί να ποντίσει ύποπτο αντικείμενο; K από Δραπετσώνα μέχρι Πέραμα το πρώτο πράγμα που απαγόρεψαν ήταν το ψάρεμα.
Από εμπειρία οι κυρώσεις μπορεί να είναι από κατάσχεση των εργαλείων του ψαρά μέχρι κανένα χιλιάρικο πρόστιμο.Το χόμπυ ή το΄όποιο εισόδημα μπορεί να κοστίσει ακριβά.
Αλλά κ στη Χίο έχει απαγορευθεί το ψάρεμα στο λιμάνι.Σε λίγο θα απαγορεύεται κ να αναπνέουμε...

----------


## Orpheas

Σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 , βέβαια ειναι θέμα διαφορετικό του ISPS . Ετσι οπως τέθηκε απο το Βικτωρα Χιώτη, δεν εγινε κατανοητό οτι αναφερόταν στην αλιεία αλλα γενικά στην παρουσία ενός πολίτη εντός λιμένος .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 , βέβαια ειναι θέμα διαφορετικό του ISPS . Ετσι οπως τέθηκε απο το Βικτωρα Χιώτη, δεν εγινε κατανοητό οτι αναφερόταν στην αλιεία αλλα γενικά στην παρουσία ενός πολίτη εντός λιμένος .


Mα είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι έλεγα γιά ψαράδες.Απλώς πάνε  ( η COSCO )  να πάρουν πιστοποίηση γιά το ISPS.

----------


## threshtox

Μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωση, αλλά σήμερα το πρωί ήταν κλειστή και η Ε10 και η Ε9. Και ξεκίνησα τη βόλτα μου μέσα στο λιμάνι από τα αιγινήτικα. 

 :Sad:

----------


## Orpheas

> Μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωση, αλλά σήμερα το πρωί ήταν κλειστή και η Ε10 και η Ε9. Και ξεκίνησα τη βόλτα μου μέσα στο λιμάνι από τα αιγινήτικα.


Πολύ συχνά γίνεται αυτό 




> Mα είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι έλεγα γιά  ψαράδες.Απλώς πάνε  ( η COSCO )  να πάρουν πιστοποίηση γιά το  ISPS.


Είδαμε και στα πλοία της Κρήτης...που τα καθάρισαν .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωση, αλλά σήμερα το πρωί ήταν κλειστή και η Ε10 και η Ε9.





> Πολύ συχνά γίνεται αυτό.


Σωστά, η 9 και η 10 τις περισσότερες φορές είναι κλειστές, και όχι τώρα, εδώ και χρόνια. Και για να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί, πολύ καλά κάνουν και τις κλείνουν, όταν βέβαια δεν υπάρχουν προγραμματισμένες αφίξεις και αναχωρήσεις. Οι προβλήτες του λιμανιού δεν είναι για τσάρκες -που και εμένα πολύ μου αρέσουν, δεν το κρύβω- αλλά για να εξυπηρετούν πλοία οχήματα και επιβάτες.

----------


## threshtox

Eπειδή από την 10 μπαίνω κάθε πρωί για τη βόλτα μου (και το ίδιο ισχύει και για την 9), η πόρτα είναι σχεδόν κλειστή τις περισσότερες φορές, αλλά πάντα περνάει πεζός ή μηχανή.

Σήμερα και οι δύο ήταν τελείως κλειστές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρα, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά φίλε μου threstox, ο προβληματισμός σου (ή έστω συλλογισμός) είχε να κάνει με το ότι ενώ οι δύο πύλες είναι "σχεδόν κλειστές τις περισσότερες φορές", δηλαδή ας πούμε κατά 95% (μιλάμε για καγκελόπορτες κάπου δέκα μέτρων πλάτους), σήμερα, την ώρα που πέρασες, ήταν κλειστές κατά 100%.

........ΟΚ.

----------


## threshtox

Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ότι μου κόβουν τη βόλτα, όταν είναι 100% κλειστές, χα χα.. Όσο και αν ο κανονισμός είναι κανονισμός. Τέλος πάντων, αν ισχύει, ας τις κλείνουν όλες, να πέσουμε σε κατάθλιψη να τελειώνουμε... Αλλά να είναι κλειστή η 10 και να είναι εκατό αυτοκίνητα παρκαρισμένα από μέσα, ε..ε..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιστεύω ότι όπως είναι το λιμάνι είναι δύσκολο να το κλείσουν όλο.Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε.
Αυτό το κομμάτι που λες,έχουν αρχίσει να το κλείνουν εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια όταν δεν έχει δρομολόγια ή να μην κάνουν εργασίες σε κάποιο βαπόρι.Τα αμάξια μπορεί να ανήκουν κ σε διάφορους που έχουν το...σχετικό μέσο.
Νομίζω ότι ο λόγος που το κλείνουν,είναι η άμεση γειτνίαση με το λιμεναρχείο κ να φοβούνται μήπως τους "την πέσουν" τπτ ανάρχες όπως γίνεται με τα αστυνομικά τμήματα.Όμως ιδιαίτερα το καλοκαίρι με τις πολλές αφιξοαναχωρήσεις υπάρχουν φορές που οι πόρτες μένουν ( ξεχνιούνται; )  ανοιχτές ακόμα κ την νύχτα.

----------


## threshtox

Σήμερα, πάντως, ήταν ανοιχτή η πόρτα ως τη μέση. Θα σας δίνω κάθε μέρα αναφορά. Κάποιες φορές επίσης, έχω μπει από το λιμεναρχείο, με ένα χαμόγελο και με ευγένεια, λέγοντας ότι πάω μέσα από το λιμάνι και μου το επιτρέπουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Γκαζάκια, κροτίδες και μπουκάλι με βενζίνη έξω από την περίφραξη της πύλης Ε-1 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*


*Δημοσίευση: 12:34 μ.μ. | 11/11/18*


*Τα ευρήματα παρελήφθησαν από το τμήμα εξουδετέρωσης εκρηκτικών μηχανισμών*Σακούλα που περιείχε δύο γκαζάκια, τρείς κροτίδες κι ένα μπουκάλι βενζίνη, βρέθηκε το βράδυ του Σαββάτου έξω από την περίφραξη της πύλης Ε-1 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Τα ευρήματα παρελήφθησαν από το τμήμα εξουδετέρωσης εκρηκτικών μηχανισμών, όπως αναφέρει το Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων.

Πηγή: https://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/11/g...#ixzz5WdE0Wha3

Πηγή: https://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/11/g...#ixzz5WdDogWQW

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τέτοια να γίνονται κ θα αγριέψουν τα πράγματα στο λιμάνι.

----------


## threshtox

> Τέτοια να γίνονται κ θα αγριέψουν τα πράγματα στο λιμάνι.



Ναι..κάτι τέτοια μας έλειπαν..

----------


## pantelis2009

*Λιμάνι Πειραιά: Παγώνει λόγω ΣτΕ ο διαγωνισμός επέκτασης του προβλήτα κρουαζιέρας*Τρίτη, 04 Δεκέμβριος 2018 08:00μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς μείωση του μεγέθους γραμματοσειράς αύξηση μεγέθους γραμματοσειράςΕκτύπωσηE-mail

Το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας (ΣτΕ) ανέστειλε προσωρινά την πρόοδο του διαγωνισμού για την επιλογή αναδόχου αναφορικά με την επέκταση του επιβατικού λιμένα (νότια ζώνη) του ΟΛΠ.

Στο ΣτΕ έχουν προσφύγει οι εταιρείες «Τέρνα Ανώνυμος Τουριστική, Τεχνική και Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία» και «J&P-ΑΒΑΞ ΑΕ» και στρέφονται κατά της Αρχής Εξέτασης Προδικαστικών Προσφυγών και του ΟΛΠ.Αναλυτικότερα, οι εταιρείες ζητούσαν να ανασταλούν οι υπΆ αριθμ. 1 και 2/2018 αποφάσεις της επταμελούς σύνθεσης της Αρχής Εξέτασης Προδικαστικών Προσφυγών, όπως και να ανασταλεί η πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος για την επιλογή αναδόχου κατασκευής του έργου επέκταση επιβατικού λιμένα του ΟΛΠ (Νότια Ζώνη, φάση ΑΆ), προϋπολογισμού 136.283.800 ευρώ (μη συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ).Οι εταιρείες έθεσαν το νομικό ζήτημα κατά πόσο ο ΟΛΠ όταν κάνει δημόσιους διαγωνισμούς πρέπει να τηρεί το ευρωπαϊκό δίκαιο ή όχι.Η πρόεδρος του ΔΆ Τμήματος Μαρία Καραμανώφ μετά από εισήγηση του συμβούλου Επικρατείας Ηλία Μάζου έκανε δεκτές τις αιτήσεις των δύο εταιρειών και ανέστειλε προσωρινά -σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 372 του νόμου 4412/2016- την εκτέλεση των επίμαχων δύο αποφάσεων της Αρχής Εξέτασης Προδικαστικών Προσφυγών.Η αναστολή ισχύει μέχρι να εκδοθούν οι οριστικές αποφάσεις του ΔΆ Τμήματος, οι οποίες θα κρίνουν εάν κατά τους διαγωνισμούς ο ΟΛΠ πρέπει να τηρεί ή όχι την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία.Η επέκταση του επιβατικού λιμένα στη νότια ζώνη εντάσσεται στο πακετο των υποχρεωτικών επενδύσεων ύψους 293,8 εκατ που προβλέπει το master plan με ορίζοντα υλοποίησης το 2021.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην ομολογουμένως ωραία φωτό,αυτή η  εικόνα του ψαρά  είναι ήδη παρελθόν αφού εδώ κ καμιά δεκαριά μέρες έχει  απαγορευτεί το ψάρεμα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Ζορίζουν τα  πράγματα...





> Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι. Μήπως υπάρχει απαγόρευση για κάποιες συγκεκριμμένες ώρες (π.χ. πρωινές, αιχμής) και επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε ψαράδες σε άλλες ώρες, π.χ. απόγευμα, βράδυ ???





> Κυριακές κ αργίες ήταν πάρα πολλοί στην  Ηετιώνεια,στα ροδίτικα,στον φάρο.Όταν αρχίσουν να πέφτουν πρόστιμα θα  εξαφανιστούν τελείως.
> Τo ISPS μας μάρανε...


Βρε ούτε πρωινές ούτε αιχμής (ώρες), ούτε πρόστιμα και ......ISPSέδες (!!!) ούτε τίποτα. Του Έλληνος ο τράχηλος ζυγόν δεν υπομένει, τίγκα ήταν χθες το πρωί (09.00) οι προβλήτες του λιμανιού, και όχι από ψαράδες περιπατητές με μιά μπετονίτσα, όλοι με τα αυτοκίνητα τους δίπλα τους, από τρία τέσσερα στημένα καλάμια ο καθένας, από την Ηετιώνεια μέχρι τα ροδίτικα, μέχρι τον φάρο και τους βράχους .....έξωθεν του λιμανιού. Να δεις που θα μάθουμε το ψάρεμα και στους ......τσαινίζ (Chinese) υπαλλήλους και αφεντικά της Cosco και ποιός τους κρατάει μετά !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H ταινία "Ζητείται τίμιος" του 1963 προβλήθηκε από την ΕΤ2. Με πολύ λιμάνι κ ιδιαίτερα Ξαβέρη.Δυστυχώς πολλές παλιές ταινίες κατέβηκαν πρόσφατα από το youtube,oπότε ας την έχουν υπ' όψιν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι όταν ξαναπροβληθεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

*“Ταπί και ψύχραιμοι” στον Πειραιά εκατοντάδες Χανιώτες μαθητές: Παράταση στις σχολικές εκδρομές λόγω*Οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι που πνέουν στο Αιγαίο, κρατούν δεμένα τα πλοία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, δίνοντας… αναγκαστική παράταση στις σχολικές εκδρομές τριών σχολείων των Χανίων.

Περισσότεροι από 200 μαθητές σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του zarpanews.gr βρίσκονται αποκλεισμένοι στον Πειραιά, είναι καλά στην υγεία τους, ασφαλής αλλά… άφραγκοι. Πρόκειται για μαθητές από το ΓΕΛ Ακρωτηρίου, το 2ο ΓΕΛ Χανίων και το 2ο ΕΠΑΛ.

Όπως μας ενημέρωσε ο ταξιδιωτικός πράκτορας, η κοινοπραξία  ΑΝΕΚ – Bluestar φρόντισε ώστε το πλοίο να ανοίξει από χθες για να φιλοξενήσει τα παιδιά που δεν είχαν που να μείνουν στον 

Πειραιά ενώ τους παρέχει και ειδικά γεύματα και νερό, καθώς τα παιδιά στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία έχουν ξοδέψει όλα τα χρήματα που είχαν μαζί τους για την εκδρομή…
Θυμίζουμε πως το απαγορευτικό απόπλου είναι σε ισχύ μέχρι τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα.
Πάντως, εκτός από την ταλαιπωρία, όλα τα παιδιά και οι συνοδοί είναι καλά στην υγεία τους.
zarpanews.gr

----------


## sylver23

Αυτό το ''καλά στην υγεία τους'' που το επαναλαμβάνει κιόλας ... 
Δηλαδή τί θα μπορούσαν να πάθουν ;;

----------


## ancd

Αυτοί οι διευθυντές των σχολείων και οι γονείς των παιδιών δεν έβλεπαν τον καιρό πριν ξεκινήσουν την εκδρομή? Μια εβδομάδα μας έλεγαν για την κακοκαιρία της δεκαετίας και αυτοί έστειλαν τα παιδιά τους εκδρομή? Από την άλλη πάλι, ευτυχώς που πήγαν τα παιδιά την εκδρομή γιατί στα Χανιά έγινε χαμός από την κακοκαιρία!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η ηλιθιότητα της δημοσιογραφίας στο μεγαλείο της! Απορώ για πιο λόγο ανεβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα εδώ πέρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό το mall οραματίζεται ο ΟΛΠ, σε αυτό το mall αντιδρά ο Πειραιάς








0 Σχόλια
 Απρίλιος 8, 2019



*Αυτό το mall οραματίζεται ο ΟΛΠ, σε αυτό το mall αντιδρά ο Πειραιάς*

Η δημιουργία κέντρου αναψυχής (mall) στο νέο «Επιβατικό Σταθμό Κρουαζιέρας», που προβλέπει το master plan του ΟΛΠ, αποτελεί ίσως την επένδυση που έχει συγκεντρώσει τις περισσότερες διαφωνίες στον Πειραιά.Στη δημιουργία του αντιτίθεται, κυρίως, ο εμπορικός κόσμος του Πειραιά, ο οποίος θεωρεί ότι θα επιφέρει σημαντικό πλήγμα στις ΜμΕ της περιοχής, ενώ β€“ στην σχετική απόφασή της β€“ η ΕΣΑΛ σημείωνε ότι β€η χρήση εμπορικού κέντρου και λοιπών χώρων αναψυχής τέτοιου μεγέθους, *δε συνιστά δραστηριότητα σχετική με το λιμέναβ€. * Από την πλευρά τους, στελέχη της Cosco αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει «επενδυτική λογική» στη δημιουργία δύο θέσεων πρόσθεσης κρουαζιερόπλοιων, μήκους έως 350 μέτρων, που εγκρίθηκε ομόφωνα από το ΕΣΑΛ, χωρίς την κατασκευή ενός επιβατικού σταθμού,* με mall και ξενοδοχεία που θα είναι ικανά να υποδεχθούν τον αυξημένο όγκο επιβατών κρουαζιέρας.*Στο σημείο αυτό, υποστηρίζουν ότι το προτεινόμενο εμπορικό κέντρο δεν θα είναι ανταγωνιστικό προς την εμπορική αγορά του Πειραιά, αλλά θα λειτουργεί συμπληρωματικά, σημειώνοντας ότι θα προορίζεται κυρίως για τους επιβάτες κρουαζιέρας, φιλοξενώντας *καταστήματα με προϊόντα πολυτελείας.*Όπως όλα δείχνουν και έπειτα από την συνεδρίαση της Παρασκευής στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου, το mall που οραματίζεται ο ΟΛΠ *δεν θα κατασκευαστεί στην έκταση που φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες*, αλλά θα έχει λιγότερες χρήσεις και εμβαδόν, κάτι που μένει να αποδειχτεί.Πάντως, η αρχική πρόταση του ΟΛΠ ήταν η ακόλουθη (επιβατικός σταθμός + κέντρο αναψυχής):


Share With: 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## threshtox

Αντισταθείτε αδέρφια.

Στην καθιερωμένη βόλτα, μόλις μου απαγόρευσαν να μπω στο χώρο του λιονταριού.

Περπατάω και παραμιλάω..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αντισταθείτε αδέρφια.
> 
> Στην καθιερωμένη βόλτα, μόλις μου απαγόρευσαν να μπω στο χώρο του λιονταριού.
> 
> Περπατάω και παραμιλάω..


Περίεργο...Ίσως πρόκειται γιά προσωρινό μέτρο. Πχ εκτέλεση εργασιών,μέτρα  ασφαλείας γιά συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.
Πάντως μέχρι προχθές ήταν ελεύθερα.

----------


## threshtox

Είχαν ένα σεκιουριτά, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι απαγορεύεται. Δεν τον άκουγα κιόλας, γιατί φορούσα ακουστικά και τον πέρασα για παρατρεχάμενο (ταξί, λεωφορείο τουριστικό κλπ).
Μου ανέφερε ότι θα είναι εκεί μέχρι τις 7 το βράδυ, χωρίς διευκρίνιση αν θα συνεχιστεί η φύλαξη.

Μα κι εγώ τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα περνάω από εκεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχαν ένα σεκιουριτά, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι απαγορεύεται. Δεν τον άκουγα κιόλας, γιατί φορούσα ακουστικά και τον πέρασα για παρατρεχάμενο (ταξί, λεωφορείο τουριστικό κλπ).
> Μου ανέφερε ότι θα είναι εκεί μέχρι τις 7 το βράδυ, χωρίς διευκρίνιση αν θα συνεχιστεί η φύλαξη.
> 
> Μα κι εγώ τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα περνάω από εκεί.


A φίλε μου...να η εξήγηση.Μόλις είδα στο ΑΙS ότι είναι εκεί το CROWN IRIS,ισραηλινών συμφερόντων.Καλά κατάλαβα.

Άσχετο,είδα τελευταία ότι έχουν γράψει τα κ...παιδα στο λιοντάρι.Όχι ότι θα τους γλύτωνε δλδ. Είχε μείνει καθαρό γιά πολύ καιρό κ ίσως συνέβαλε σε αυτό η ύπαρξη της καφετέριας.

----------


## threshtox

> A φίλε μου...να η εξήγηση.Μόλις είδα στο ΑΙS ότι είναι εκεί το CROWN IRIS,ισραηλινών συμφερόντων.Καλά κατάλαβα.
> 
> Άσχετο,είδα τελευταία ότι έχουν γράψει τα κ...παιδα στο λιοντάρι.Όχι ότι θα τους γλύτωνε δλδ. Είχε μείνει καθαρό γιά πολύ καιρό κ ίσως συνέβαλε σε αυτό η ύπαρξη της καφετέριας.


Eυχαριστώ για την εξήγηση, φίλε Βίκτωρα. 

Το λιοντάρι είναι αρκετό καιρό γραμμένο, πάντως. Σίγουρα μετά την καφετέρια.

Άκυρη η αντίσταση αδέρφια..

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτιά σε πλοίο ......μάλλον ζωάδικο αυτή την ώρα στο ΝΜΔ δίπλα στο Olympus (ex. Elli T).

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο που άρπαξε τώρα φωτιά στο ΝΜΔ είναι το BOI BRANCO (Livestock Carrier) μεταφοράς ζώων με ΙΜΟ 7527306 κατασκευής 1976 με μήκος 137,27 και πλάτος 18,34. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην υπάρχουν θύματα. Πολλά ρυμουλκά και πυροσβεστικά οχήματα είναι εκεί.(τις φωτο μου τις έστειλε φίλος).

BOI-BRANCO-01-30-05-2019.jpg BOI-BRANCO-02-30-05-2019.jpg BOI-BRANCO-03-30-05-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο που άρπαξε τώρα φωτιά στο ΝΜΔ είναι το BOI BRANCO (Livestock Carrier) μεταφοράς ζώων με ΙΜΟ 7527306 κατασκευής 1976 με μήκος 137,27 και πλάτος 18,34. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην υπάρχουν θύματα. Πολλά ρυμουλκά και πυροσβεστικά οχήματα είναι εκεί.(τις φωτο μου τις έστειλε φίλος).
> 
> BOI-BRANCO-01-30-05-2019.jpg BOI-BRANCO-02-30-05-2019.jpg BOI-BRANCO-03-30-05-2019.jpg


Mετασκευή από αυτοκινητάδικο είναι.
Λιβανέζικο με σημαία Τόγκο.Μάλιστα...

----------


## a.molos

Επιασαν φωτιά τα σανά !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επιασαν φωτιά τα σανά !


Συνήθως τα ζωάδικα είναι από μουσουλμανικές χωρες  κ βασικά μεταφέρουν πρόβατα :Friendly Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η ανακοίνωση από το ΥΕΝ.

Πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε, από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, στο M/V “BOI BRANCO” σημαίας Τόγκο, το οποίο ελλιμενιζόταν, κενό φορτίου, στο νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας του λιμένα Κερατσινίου.
¶μεσα στο σημείο μετέβησαν τρία (03) περιπολικά σκάφη Λ.Σ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. έντεκα (11) ρυμουλκά-ναυαγοσωστικά ιδιωτικών εταιρειών και ένα (01) πλοιάριο της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας, ενώ από ξηράς οκτώ (08) πυροσβεστικά οχήματα, τα οποία προέβησαν στην κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς.
Επί του πλοίου επέβαιναν 41 αλλοδαποί, μέλη πληρώματος του “BOI BRANCO”, οι οποίοι αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, χωρίς να αναφερθεί τραυματισμός, ενώ από το περιστατικό δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Από το Β' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Κερατσινίου του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του “BOI BRANCO”, μέχρι προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης-αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ πέριξ του πλοίου, τοποθετήθηκε προληπτικά πλωτό αντιρρυπαντικό φράγμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατέρρευσε ο παλιός ταινιόδρομος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά από τον σεισμό

tainiodromos2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα και βέβαια ισχύει Παντελή. Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται καθαρά ότι έχει καταρρεύσει πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της παλιάς κατασκευής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλό σημείο γιά φωτογράφιση πριν να το περιφράξουν.

----------


## ancd

Πολύ επικίνδυνος χώρος τα τελευταία χρόνια η διέλευσή από κει για να πας στον κόκκινο φάρο! Ευτυχώς που δεν χτυπησε κάποιος!

----------


## sylver23

Κατερρευσε ο ταινιοδρομος απο τον σεισμο;;;; Οτι φταίει ο σεισμος δλδ;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντως είναι από τις σπανιότατες φορές, που γκρεμίζεται κάτι από σεισμό και λες "δόξα τω θεώ".

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά,απο τη ταράτσα του Πύργου πριν απο 2 μήνες

----------

